# Want to play nearly ANY video file on your TiVo?



## pipakin

I don't want to break any advertising rules, but I'm posting this in the hopes that someone finds it useful. I wrote some software that does auto-transcoding (on the fly) and transfer to the tivo. It's windows only (cause it's a windows service), but it's open source. If anyone wants to take a look, here's the links (er...or not...I can't post urls until I make 5 posts....so I guess you'll have to wait  )

So anyways, eventually I'll get around to making 5 posts and I'll put the links here. 

_Dan203: I'm unsticking this thread as the software is pretty stale and is no longer the best choice for this functionality_

SourceForge Page : http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodotnet/
Download Page : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185
Home Page : http://www.satellite-of-love.org/TiVoDotNet.ashx
Forum : http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?catselect=tivodotnet


----------



## Bluesfan77

Well until you can post the url, you could expand on what your software does and how it works.


----------



## Dan203

I've bumped your post count to 5, go ahead and post the link. I'm very interested in seeing what you've done.

Dan


----------



## pipakin

Bluesfan77 said:


> Well until you can post the url, you could expand on what your software does and how it works.


I'll do both.

The app is a windows service that runs on any PC on the same network as the TiVo. It sends out a tivo beacon just like the TiVo desktop software and provides video content to the TiVo. You just point it at a directory with videos in it, and go to your TiVo and watch!

Admittedly, on my noisy WiFi network at home I have to watch at lowest quality, but I can't see worth crap anyways. 

Also, keep in mind I wrote this less than a week ago, and haven't gotten any significant bug reports yet...so if it blows up, you've gotta let me know 

SourceForge Page : http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodotnet/
Download Page : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185
Home Page : http://www.satellite-of-love.org/TiVoDotNet.ashx
Forum : http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?catselect=tivodotnet

BTW: The website www.satellite-of-love.org is a Mystery-Science Theatre 3000 reference, in case you were wondering


----------



## Dan203

So what formats does this support for input? 

Dan


----------



## pipakin

Dan203 said:


> So what formats does this support for input?
> 
> Dan


For now, anything that ffmpeg supports (see http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html#SEC21). I haven't found any of my movies that failed yet, but I'm sure there are some. I'm working on a plugin structure so new transcoders can be put in there to fill in any gaps.


----------



## Enrique

installed the files and i still can't get to the admin screen help?


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> installed the files and i still can't get to the admin screen help?


Hrm, Can you go into your Services Screen and verify "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service" is started?

Edit: Yeah, it just blew up on me...loooks like one of the installer files was corrupted...grrr.....I'll fix it and post a new release.


----------



## windracer

Looks cool ... I'll have to check this out (especially if it works with DivX files). :up:


----------



## pipakin

pipakin said:


> Edit: Yeah, it just blew up on me...loooks like one of the installer files was corrupted...grrr.....I'll fix it and post a new release.


Heh...it appears the problem is the registry key "Installpath" didn't get set...I'm fixing the installer and uploading a new ver. It'll be a few minutes, it's a crazy day at work today.

Fixed installer : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.2.0a-fixed.msi?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## scott816

admin interface is now working.


----------



## Enrique

I keep on getting this error System	The system cannot find the path specified	Minor Error in the Error Log and when I put a video in the C:\Program Files\PipKin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos\ or any other folder tivo can't see it.


----------



## scott816

i get the same error


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> I keep on getting this error System	The system cannot find the path specified	Minor Error in the Error Log and when I put a video in the C:\Program Files\PipKin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos\ or any other folder tivo can't see it.


bah!



I'll look into it. I've probably got the path setup wrong in the installer...give me just a moment. As I said, crazy work day, so I'm a little busy at the moment.

BTW, thanks much for the testing you're unexpectedly doing


----------



## dumbdiety

Same here.


----------



## pipakin

Hrm, could one of you try to go to the admin page and change the directory to one without spaces? (at home I use C:\DotNotTivo\Videos\)

I think it may be that it doesn't like spaces in the direcotry names *blush* I'm going through the code now...


----------



## TydalForce

Awesome work, great project! 

Waiting on someone to port it to OS X ;-)


----------



## pipakin

ARRGGGHHH!

ffmpeg.StartInfo.FileName = "C:\\DotNetTiVo\\ffmpeg_mp2.exe";

See a problem there? I think I forgot to get rid of a hardcoded path  Lemme fix it and that should be the problem fixed. (As a workaround, if you move the ffmpeg_mp2.exe to that dir, it'll work...)

EDIT: Fixed. New download is at http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.2.0a-fix2.msi?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## turnipsun

Let me first state, this program seems very very exciting and can not wait to give it a try.

Although a couple weeks ago pyTivo was released and it also streams videos to the tivo box.

I was unsure if any of you guys saw it, the post is here: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459

Ofcourse it doesn't seem as fancy as TiVo.Net but it is a a very quick and easy solution.

I was wondering if there are any speed differences when streaming? 
If any has tested both I would love to hear there thoughts..

So once again, TiVo.Net seems like some cool work, and I applaud the effort.

Chris


----------



## pipakin

turnipsun said:


> Let me first state, this program seems very very exciting and can not wait to give it a try.
> 
> Although a couple weeks ago pyTivo was released and it also streams videos to the tivo box.
> 
> I was unsure if any of you guys saw it, the post is here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459
> 
> Ofcourse it doesn't seem as fancy as TiVo.Net but it is a a very quick and easy solution.
> 
> I was wondering if there are any speed differences when streaming?
> If any has tested both I would love to hear there thoughts..
> 
> So once again, TiVo.Net seems like some cool work, and I applaud the effort.
> 
> Chris


pyTivo was my inspiration for this. It had speed/stability issues on my computer though, So I thought a windows service would run faster (plus, I have a serious case of NIH syndrome).


----------



## dumbdiety

Ok, so it's showing a list of all my AVIs now. But when I click 'Watch on This TV' it gives the error that the file wasn't found.
And damn, I've been waiting for something like this for a long while now...


----------



## pipakin

dumbdiety said:


> Ok, so it's showing a list of all my AVIs now. But when I click 'Watch on This TV' it gives the error that the file wasn't found.
> And damn, I've been waiting for something like this for a long while now...


Any errors in your error log? I'm imagining there's some characters in your filename that the TiVo doesn't like.


----------



## dumbdiety

Just this, but this is from the previous install earlier, not the latest fix.

System The system cannot find the path specified Minor Error 
mscorlib Could not find a part of the path 'D:\Output'. Minor Error 
mscorlib Could not find a part of the path 'D:\Output'. Minor Error 
System The system cannot find the path specified Minor Error 
System The system cannot find the path specified Minor Error 
System The system cannot find the path specified Minor Error 
System The system cannot find the path specified Minor Error 
System The system cannot find the path specified Minor Error 
System The system cannot find the path specified Minor Error 
System The system cannot find the path specified Minor Error 
System The system cannot find the path specified Minor Error

The file is here: d:\Test\Test.avi


----------



## pipakin

Hrm, well I'm headed home, I'll run some tests on my box there. I'm thinking there's possibly still one hardcoded path in there somewhere. I'll try and post a fix once I find it. I'll post here when I do.

Like I said, thanks for all the testing guys!


----------



## Enrique

YES i GOT MINE WORKING!!! I used C:\DotNotTivo\Videos\ as the Video directory and download the lasts fix.


----------



## pipakin

Hey dumbdiety, what is your video directory set to? Does it end with "\"? Or not? I think there may be a bug where it needs a "\" at the end of the directory setting.

EDIT: Directory no longer requires a trailing "\"! New download link : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.2.1a.msi?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## ubuntop

Pipakin,

Nice work.

I just wanted to offer some assistance in your testing/QA.

I installed TiVoDotNetSetup-0.2.0a-fix2.msi . I opened the admin page and pointed to a video directory. I ran down to the tivo and it showed up fine.

A couple of suggestions.
1. a setting for video file extensions to allow.
-- Because Thumbs.db etc. are showing up on the Tivo; have not tested other files
-- And by the way, I accidently clicked on thumbs and its pretty much locking up the tivo. lol waiting to see what happens before I reboot it.

2. option to scan sub-folder of video folder
-- would be very nice, as all of my vids are in there own folders.


----------



## pipakin

1. Whoops...It should have excluded that file...hrm...(And you'll need to reboot your TiVo. Trust me).
- The CVS version has an extension list. I'll post a release later tonight.

2. It should scan subdirs. Is it not?
- Couldn't find anything to make it NOT scan a subdirectory. Just let me know if there's another issue here.


----------



## mfrns0123

pipakin, First off thanks for working on this... I have many .avi files on my computer that I would like to watch on my Tivo. I am having a bit of trouble, I have the latest download, I used the C:\DotNotTivo\Videos . My Tivo sees the directoryand the files I dropped there. Problem is when I go to transfer I get a message to look at my "To do list " history and it told me that the file was not found on Tivo.net server.....any advice?


----------



## pipakin

here's one thing, go to the address http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video (In Internet explorer)

and then paste the xml that it spits at you into a reply here or a PM. I can take a look at what the TiVo is seeing and see if I see any strangeness.


----------



## mfrns0123

Here is what I am getting;

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?> 
- <TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart> 
<ItemCount>2</ItemCount> 
- 
Video 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat> 
<TotalItems>2</TotalItems>

- <Item>
- 
Seinfeld, The Van Buren Boys 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat> 
<SourceSize>6000000000</SourceSize>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<Url>/Video/Seinfeld, The Van Buren Boys.mpeg</Url> 
</Content>
- <CustomIcon>
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<Url>urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording</Url> 
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
- <Item>
- 
Stargate SG-1, The Light 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat> 
<SourceSize>6000000000</SourceSize>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<Url>/Video/Stargate SG-1, The Light.mpeg</Url> 
</Content>
- <CustomIcon>
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording 
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>


----------



## pipakin

gah...I bet it's the comma in the file name. I need to escape those URL's better.


----------



## Deadpan Science

For some reason I can't get onto the administration page with firefox or IE. The service seems to be running when I check services.msc. Also, http://www.canyouseeme.org/ says that it sees the port open.

I'm using my laptop on a wireless network with my tivo sharing the same 2wire dsl router. Anything I should try?


----------



## pipakin

Deadpan Science said:


> For some reason I can't get onto the administration page with firefox or IE. The service seems to be running when I check services.msc. Also, http://www.canyouseeme.org/ says that it sees the port open.
> 
> I'm using my laptop on a wireless network with my tivo sharing the same 2wire dsl router. Anything I should try?


Hrm. You're on the same computer as is running the service, I'm assuming? (It won't allow remote admin).

Do you get anything at all? or Page not found?


----------



## ubuntop

I am receiving the same error as mfrns. Here is a segment from my xml.

- <Item>
- 
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989-HQ-XVID) 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<Url>/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989-HQ-XVID)</Url> 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
</Content>
</Links>
</Item>
- <Item>
- 
Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981-HQ-XVID) 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>

- <Links>
- <Content>
/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer...nd the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981-HQ-XVID) 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
</Content>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>

Notice that no actual video files are not showing up in there.


----------



## ubuntop

Deadpan Science said:


> For some reason I can't get onto the administration page with firefox or IE. The service seems to be running when I check services.msc. Also, says that it sees the port open.
> 
> I'm using my laptop on a wireless network with my tivo sharing the same 2wire dsl router. Anything I should try?


Did you try your local IP?
hxxp://IPAddy:9033/


----------



## Deadpan Science

pipakin said:


> Hrm. You're on the same computer as is running the service, I'm assuming? (It won't allow remote admin).
> 
> Do you get anything at all? or Page not found?


I get a 404 error. I also tried my IP from my router, and from the IP that I got from that website

And yes, the server is running on my laptop.

This is going to be awesome if I can manage to get it running.


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> 1. Whoops...It should have excluded that file...hrm...(And you'll need to reboot your TiVo. Trust me).
> - The CVS version has an extension list. I'll post a release later tonight.


I'm able to see the desktop.ini file as well.


----------



## pipakin

Deadpan Science said:


> I get a 404 error. I also tried my IP from my router, and from the IP that I got from that website
> 
> And yes, the server is running on my laptop.
> 
> This is going to be awesome if I can manage to get it running.


It may be being blocked by a firewall application. Make sure ports 9032 and 9033 are open... hrm...


----------



## Deadpan Science

pipakin said:


> It may be being blocked by a firewall application. Make sure ports 9032 and 9033 are open... hrm...


I have the windows firewall turned off completely. Is there another way to see if my ports are letting stuff through?

EDIT: here's my router's settings, am I retarded?


----------



## pipakin

Ok, think I've got enough to release version 0.3.0a, with the following fixes:

- There's now a list of allowed extensions (defaults to ".avi,.mpg,.mpeg,.mov,.flic").
- Files with odd characters in them shouldn't confuse the TiVo anymore.
- Some other minor cosmetic/internal fixes.

And I'll build and post it after I take the wife to dinner. Be back soon. If you're adventurous, you can get the Source from CVS and build it yourself


----------



## windracer

I can see the admin interface, and my TiVo sees the TiVo.Net NPL, but any transfer I try ends up with the "program was not transferred because the file was not found" generic error message in my Recording History.


----------



## ubuntop

Deadpan,


run 'nslookup localhost'

It should return two IP addresses, one will be your LAN IP (private IP) and the other will be 127.0.0.1.

If you dont see 127.0.0.1, your host file is messed up (easy fix).

so try both of those.
hxxp://127.0.0.1:9033


And for your WAN IP to work, you would need to setup port forwarding on your router, which is probably not smart due to there not being any security on the admin page yet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> I can see the admin interface, and my TiVo sees the TiVo.Net NPL, but any transfer I try ends up with the "program was not transferred because the file was not found" generic error message in my Recording History.


I imagine that's the files with odd characters (things like spaces and commas). I'll get that new version up after dinner and it should fix it.


----------



## supasta

I will definitely be in on this ASAP, mabye after the release stabilizes.


----------



## dumbdiety

Still getting the 'file not found' generic error. Here's the XML

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?> 
- <TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart> 
<ItemCount>1</ItemCount> 
- 
Video 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat> 
<TotalItems>1</TotalItems>

- <Item>
- 
Test 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat> 
<SourceSize>0</SourceSize>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<Url>/Video/Test.mpeg</Url> 
</Content>
- <CustomIcon>
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording 
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>


----------



## ubuntop

Have a nice dinner pipakin. Good work.


----------



## Deadpan Science

ubuntop said:


> If you dont see 127.0.0.1, your host file is messed up (easy fix).
> 
> so try both of those.


Thanks for your help, there's no result for 127.0.0.1, What's the easy fix?

EDIT: I found the hosts file, but it only contains one line:



> 127.0.0.1 localhost


EDIT2:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Tim>nslookup localhost
> Server: homeportal.gateway.2wire.net
> Address: 172.16.0.1
> 
> *** homeportal.gateway.2wire.net can't find localhost: Query refused


----------



## ubuntop

pipakin said:


> Ok, think I've got enough to release version 0.3.0a, with the following fixes:
> 
> - There's now a list of allowed extensions (defaults to ".avi,.mpg,.mpeg,.mov,.flic").
> - Files with odd characters in them shouldn't confuse the TiVo anymore.
> - Some other minor cosmetic/internal fixes.
> 
> And I'll build and post it after I take the wife to dinner. Be back soon. If you're adventurous, you can get the Source from CVS and build it yourself


Here are a couple more things that I noticed.
1.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source	Message	Severity	User Host	User IP
System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error 
System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error

On both of these, I have to restart the service for Tivo to see it again. It may by good to write in a restart on fatal errors.

2.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It does not seem to enumerate folders starting with an underscore; which I have a lot of.

3.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This may be hard to explain, I should try to recreate it. My Tivo Now playing is in the Group format (folders). After going into the Tivo.net, then back out, it would get stuck on the Video folders (from tivo net). Also, I was no longer able to page down, it would simply refresh the screen.
This may be a result of the special characters that are in my folder names _-(),

4.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Got this error as well.
ContextCallback	Unknown Url: /favicon.ico	Medium Error	mce	127.0.0.1

Not sure where the favicon is coming from.

Thanks
Ubuntop


----------



## ubuntop

EDIT: I just noticed your edit. So scratch all of this. Hmmm.



Deadpan Science said:


> Thanks for your help, there's no result for 127.0.0.1, What's the easy fix?


Find your host file and make a backup copy (right click copy, then paste in same folder). 
Its at C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

You need to have this line in your host file.
127.0.0.1 localhost

You may want to type it out, I believe that it requires a tab between 127.0.0.1 and localhost. Or copy paste may work.

Oh and if you see a bunch of junk in your existing host file, it my be infected, which is to say that whatever infected it may just overwrite the change we make above. If that it the case, you will need to copy the file out of the folder, add the line above, then set it to read only, then copy it back in. Oh and if there is a bunch of junk in it (URLs and such) give me a sample and I will tell you if its a bug (bad) or an ad removal entry (good).

Ubuntop


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> I imagine that's the files with odd characters (things like spaces and commas). I'll get that new version up after dinner and it should fix it.


Ah, yeah probably ... missed that part.

_edit:_ hmmm ... even after renaming the file, same thing. I'll wait for the next release.


----------



## goldfndr

ubuntop said:


> You may want to type it out, I believe that it requires a tab between 127.0.0.1 and localhost. Or copy paste may work.


Tabs and spaces are treated the same.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_file#Syntax


----------



## Deadpan Science

So, my hosts file has a single line with "127.0.0.1 localhost", however, nslookup localhost gives me



> C:\Documents and Settings\Tim>nslookup localhost
> Server: homeportal.gateway.2wire.net
> Address: 172.16.0.1
> 
> *** homeportal.gateway.2wire.net can't find localhost: Query refused


Any ideas?


----------



## pipakin

ubuntop said:


> Here are a couple more things that I noticed.
> 1.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Source	Message	Severity	User Host	User IP
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> 
> On both of these, I have to restart the service for Tivo to see it again. It may by good to write in a restart on fatal errors.


Yeah, this was it failing when trying to get the current version number from my webserver. I've put a catch in for this.



ubuntop said:


> 2.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It does not seem to enumerate folders starting with an underscore; which I have a lot of.


Seems to be fixed in the current version.



ubuntop said:


> 3.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This may be hard to explain, I should try to recreate it. My Tivo Now playing is in the Group format (folders). After going into the Tivo.net, then back out, it would get stuck on the Video folders (from tivo net). Also, I was no longer able to page down, it would simply refresh the screen.
> This may be a result of the special characters that are in my folder names _-(),


yeah, I'm not sure where to look for this one. Happened to me once (I'm not in the group format), and itturned out to be my computer was to busy to send info to the TiVo in a timely manner.



ubuntop said:


> 4.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Got this error as well.
> ContextCallback	Unknown Url: /favicon.ico	Medium Error	mce	127.0.0.1
> 
> Not sure where the favicon is coming from.
> 
> Thanks
> Ubuntop


That's the little icon firefox and opera display up at the top. If you query the xml manually you'll see that. it's an ignorable message.

I'm getting the release put together now. I'll post here when it's uploaded.


----------



## jmace57

pipakin said:


> And I'll build and post it after I take the wife to dinner. Be back soon.


I see that your priorities are all screwed up!


Jim


----------



## pipakin

jmace57 said:


> I see that your priorities are all screwed up!
> 
> 
> Jim


Shhh...she's right behind me! *hides*

On another note: 0.3.0a is up. It should fix some of the listing issues with filenames with spaces and such. give it a shot.

Direct download url: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ti...up-0.3.0a.msi?modtime=1169587001&big_mirror=0


----------



## djmath

getting the following error
System A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host Fatal Error 
System A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host Fatal Error 
also, if i change the video directory, I can no longer access admin page 
80 hr series 2
thanks 
dan


----------



## pipakin

djmath said:


> getting the following error
> System A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host Fatal Error
> System A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host Fatal Error
> also, if i change the video directory, I can no longer access admin page
> thanks
> dan


Which version you running? What are you trying to change the directory to? Can your TiVo see the server? Do you have a personal firewall? Is it set to allow 9032 and 9033 through?

Just trying to be thorough


----------



## [email protected]

shame it's written in C#... I'd like to see a Mac OS X version


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> shame it's written in C#... I'd like to see a Mac OS X version


Probably wouldn't be that bad to port it into another language/os. I used C# because I'm most familiar with it and it allowed me to avoid all the nasty windows internals (plus I use it at work).


----------



## [email protected]

yeah at least ffmpeg is cross platform. I don't know enough programming to even attempt such a feat. I guess I waited this long for tivotogo I can wait for something like this if need be


----------



## pipakin

Yeah, I'm at the distinct disadvantage of not owning (or even knowing anyone who does own) a mac, so I wouldn't hold your breath 

I am looking into Mono, to try and make a linux brand of this monster, though (And I think Mono runs on OSX, but don't quote me on that).

EDIT: Holy crap. This project is 99% Mono compatible. It'd have to be a stand-alone instead of a service...but everything else works... *baffled*


----------



## sireone

I have 0.3.0a installed, service running, pointed to my videos dir, but nothing shows up in my Tivo Now Playing. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## pipakin

sireone said:


> I have 0.3.0a installed, service running, pointed to my videos dir, but nothing shows up in my Tivo Now Playing. What could I be doing wrong?


1. What kind of network are you running (switched, wifi, wifi/wired)?

2. One network adapter, or two in your machine?

3. Any errors in the log?


----------



## [email protected]

looks like mono works on mac os x...
hit me up if you need a mac os x beta tester


----------



## djmath

ok, the firewall thing was obvious, sorry. and ver 3 seems to have cleared up the directory issue. thanks for the cool app


----------



## pipakin

djmath said:


> ok, the firewall thing was obvious, sorry. and ver 3 seems to have cleared up the directory issue. thanks for the cool app


Sweet! Glad to hear it's working.

oh, and BTW, IT RUNS ON MONO!

I have a modified version running 100% on Mono. So this can run in both linux and Mac OSX (I've been told).

I'll clean it up and post another download for mono environments. It'll obviously not use the windows registry, but a flat file for configuration, but other than that, it should run fine... *gleeful*

EDIT: time for bed. I'll be around tomorrow if anyone's having issues. Hopefully I can get that Mono version posted tomorrow as well


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> here's one thing, go to the address http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video (In Internet explorer)
> 
> and then paste the xml that it spits at you into a reply here or a PM. I can take a look at what the TiVo is seeing and see if I see any strangeness.


this is wht I am getting:
<TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>1</ItemCount>
−

Video
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>
<TotalItems>1</TotalItems>

−
<Item>
−

Stephen King's - Cujo [DvDRip] AC3
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat>
<SourceSize>0</SourceSize>

−
<Links>
−
<Content>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
−
<Url>
/Video/Stephen%20King's%20-%20Cujo%20[DvDRip]%20AC3.mpeg
</Url>
</Content>
−
<CustomIcon>
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>

and got this in the error log:ContextCallback	Unknown Url: /favicon.ico	Medium Error	YOUR-4DACD0EA75	127.0.0.1


----------



## sireone

pipakin said:


> 1. What kind of network are you running (switched, wifi, wifi/wired)?
> 
> 2. One network adapter, or two in your machine?
> 
> 3. Any errors in the log?


Running Switched network, one adapter & the only error in the log is this:
ContextCallback	Unknown Url: /favicon.ico	Medium Error	pluto.domian.com	127.0.0.1

My Tivo Desktop works fine & I can see programs from the 'My Tivo Recordings' folder. I just don't see anything related to Tivo.Net


----------



## sireone

Didn't even realize the thing about the FW. I disabled it, and it worked. BUT, when I add the program TivoDotNet.exe & ffmpeg_mp2.exe to the exceptions, it still doesn't work. I have to disable the fw completely.


----------



## greg_burns

sireone said:


> Didn't even realize the thing about the FW. I disabled it, and it worked. BUT, when I add the program TivoDotNet.exe & ffmpeg_mp2.exe to the exceptions, it still doesn't work. I have to disable the fw completely.


If using Windows Firewall, don't add click the "Add Program..." button under exceptions. Instead, click "Add Port...". Create two entries one for 9032/TCP & 9033/TCP. No UDP, right? At least that is what I did and can now see if it on my Tivo.

Still no luck with viewing any videos. Am I suppose to get a message like "This program has been added to the To Do list and will be transferred onto the tivo after previously requested programs have finished transferring."? There are not previous transfers. 

Recorded History says "This program was not transferred onto this DVR because it was not found on the TiVo.Net Server Video."


----------



## pipakin

9033/TCP and 9032/TCP. The UDP packet is outgoing, so it shouldn't be blocked. It is sent out to the broacast address for your network. greg_burns, did you post an xml dump and I missed it? there may still be some characters that aren't escaping correctly. (that's my guess anyways)


----------



## greg_burns

pipakin said:


> greg_burns, did you post an xml dump and I missed it? there may still be some characters that aren't escaping correctly. (that's my guess anyways)


I will have to try with a larger sample of files. Does this take a lot of horse power? I am currently using a POS laptop.


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> I will have to try with a larger sample of files. Does this take a lot of horse power? I am currently using a POS laptop.


the transcoding can be CPU intensive, but it shouldn't be too bad. I suppose if it goes slow enough the TiVo might assume the server is dead.


----------



## sireone

Will there be support for multiple video folders? e.g. on separate drives?


----------



## 20TIL6

Forgive me for asking maybe a dumb question, but is this only for series 2? I'm assuming since the series 3 don't yet have TTG or MRV, etc. that this won't work on the S3. Thanks.

Hopefully, these goodies will be enabled on the series 3 and I can join the party.


----------



## scott816

I have playing with this app and trying to keep on top of the thread but have an error in the log that hasn't been mentioned in this forum. I am running 3a.
I have video stored on the root of my drive and both tivo deskotp and tivo.net pointed to it. I am able to browse the videos via tivo but after i try to transfer the video i get the error message on tivo telling me to go look at the "To Do List". The To Do List reports that it was not found on my computer. Tivo.net error log reports TiVoDotNet	Object reference not set to an instance of an object.	Minor Error. 
Any ideas?


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> So this can run in both linux and Mac OSX (I've been told).


I'll test the Linux version for you. I currently run Galleon on Mandrake, but adding this to that Linux box would be great (no need to run TiVoDesktop on my PC).


----------



## pipakin

sireone said:


> Will there be support for multiple video folders? e.g. on separate drives?


I thought about extening the windows shortcut support to support directories (so you could put a shortcut to the directories in one directory and point TiVo.Net there, but I haven't gotten to it.

Once I clean up the Mono version, you should be able to use symlinks in linux, too


----------



## pipakin

scott816 said:


> I have playing with this app and trying to keep on top of the thread but have an error in the log that hasn't been mentioned in this forum. I am running 3a.
> I have video stored on the root of my drive and both tivo deskotp and tivo.net pointed to it. I am able to browse the videos via tivo but after i try to transfer the video i get the error message on tivo telling me to go look at the "To Do List". The To Do List reports that it was not found on my computer. Tivo.net error log reports TiVoDotNet	Object reference not set to an instance of an object.	Minor Error.
> Any ideas?


Probably not the best idea to use the drive root, since it scans all subdirectories... 

Hrm...I need to put some more checks in there with detailed error messages. That's officially on the list for 0.4.0a, which I hope to have done tonight.


----------



## Deadpan Science

I got this working finally and I have to say, pipakin, you are a god.

Also, thanks to everyone that helped with my problems earlier.

EDIT: small suggestion/question

Is there a way to transcode the videos when you're away from your tivo so that you don't have to spend the time transcoding AND transferring? If not, that would be a cool option or addition


----------



## rrr22777

Does this HMO option work with HR10-250's?


----------



## johno6969

If you can do this you have a product that does what no others do! That includes any and all SW packages and media adapters. 

I realize this goes beyond transcoding but would essentially make a Tivo the SUPERHERO all purpose PVR/media adapter. 

I personally store all my DVDs as unencrypted backups on a 1.5T Infrant NAS as my kids tend to destroy the disks in no time at all. I then additionally transcode them to a SVCD mpeg file that is also stored there. 

In my Tivo folder I just paste shortcuts to the mpeg2 files and am able to easily stream them (minus any program info - darn it). 

So, if you could natively support the video_ts folders structure you would have reached the HOLT GRAIL for such as application. 

Beyond that if you could leverage the incredible MYMovies work (just google it if you are interested) for creating and browsing a DVD library....WOW nirvana.

john


----------



## pipakin

johno6969 said:


> If you can do this you have a product that does what no others do! That includes any and all SW packages and media adapters.
> 
> I realize this goes beyond transcoding but would essentially make a Tivo the SUPERHERO all purpose PVR/media adapter.
> 
> I personally store all my DVDs as unencrypted backups on a 1.5T Infrant NAS as my kids tend to destroy the disks in no time at all. I then additionally transcode them to a SVCD mpeg file that is also stored there.
> 
> In my Tivo folder I just paste shortcuts to the mpeg2 files and am able to easily stream them (minus any program info - darn it).
> 
> So, if you could natively support the video_ts folders structure you would have reached the HOLT GRAIL for such as application.
> 
> Beyond that if you could leverage the incredible MYMovies work (just google it if you are interested) for creating and browsing a DVD library....WOW nirvana.
> 
> john


You lost me there with the "video_ts folders structure". If you can explain what you're looking for in detail, I can and will implement it.


----------



## pipakin

For all you adventurous fellows out there who want to try this on alternate platforms:

1. Get Mono for your platform and install it: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page

2. Get ffmpeg for your platform and install it.

3. Get the TivoMono-0.3.0a-Test.zip file and unzip it to a directory of your choice: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TivoMono-0.3.0a-Test.zip?use_mirror=osdn

4. Edit the settings.xml file included in the zip file and set the Installpath to the path you unzipped the zip file to (make sure it ends in "/" or "\", whichever is applicable) and FFMpeg_Path to the path (including filename) of the ffmpeg executable.

5. Run the TivoMono assembly using mono : "mono TivoMono.exe"

6. Access the admin page in the same way (you need to be on the box that it's running on).

7. ???

8. Profit!


----------



## greg_burns

pipakin said:


> You lost me there with the "video_ts folders structure". If you can explain what you're looking for in detail, I can and will implement it.


http://www.denguru.com/2006/08/28/all_you_need_to_know_about_ripping_dvds/page2.html


----------



## Dan203

He's looking for the ability to pull the main movie from the structure of a DVD. Inorder to do this you have to be able to parse the IFO file of the DVD, then read only the packets from of the main movie from several VOB files. Your software also would have to be smart enough to only transcode video as needed. If a DVD is already formatted properly for TiVo playback (i.e. 29.97fps) then it could just stream it as is, however if it's not (i.e. 24fps "film mode") then it would need to transcode it before streaming.

On a completely unrelated note I have a suggestion... You should come up a data file format that users can use to add their own custom data to recordings. Then simply have the software look for a file of that format with the same name as the video file, parse it and then present that data to the TiVo so that when the program is transfered it'll contain a complete title, description, etc... of the users choice. If you poll the TiVo Desktop server for a list of programs you can see the XML format the TiVo needs to get data in. Perhaps the easiest way would be to simply retain that format in a .xml file.

Dan


----------



## pipakin

Dan203 said:


> He's looking for the ability to pull the main movie from the structure of a DVD. Inorder to do this you have to be able to parse the IFO file of the DVD, then read only the packets from of the main movie from several VOB files. Your software also would have to be smart enough to only transcode video as needed. If a DVD is already formatted properly for TiVo playback (i.e. 29.97fps) then it could just stream it as is, however if it's not (i.e. 24fps "film mode") then it would need to transcode it before streaming.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note I have a suggestion... You should come up a data file format that users can use to add their own custom data to recordings. Then simply have the software look for a file of that format with the same name as the video file, parse it and then present that data to the TiVo so that when the program is transfered it'll contain a complete title, description, etc... of the users choice. If you poll the TiVo Desktop server for a list of programs you can see the XML format the TiVo needs to get data in. Perhaps the easiest way would be to simply retain that format in a .xml file.
> 
> Dan


*chuckle*

Watch a whole video from the TiVo.Net server and then go back to the video dir and look for a .tvm file (it's xml. TVM = TiVo.net Metafile). 

It's not used to the fullest yet. It's just used to get the final encoded size for the video so it doesn't have to send a bogus size to the TiVo, but it does have a description, title, and duration field that will be used once I get around to it.


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> http://www.denguru.com/2006/08/28/all_you_need_to_know_about_ripping_dvds/page2.html


Must....implement....*runs of to write dvd parsing*


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Is there a place to just get the executables to try this out? I don't have easy access to a compile environment on my machines.


----------



## pipakin

oldskoolboarder said:


> Is there a place to just get the executables to try this out? I don't have easy access to a compile environment on my machines.


If you're looking for a windows version, just download the msi (Installer) and install


----------



## Habanero

Is there anybody using TiVo Software version 6.1 getting this to work?


----------



## propman07

No response to this question, so I'll ask my dumb one for the day...

What model/type of Tivo will this work with?
(Series I, Series II...HR10-250)


----------



## pipakin

propman07 said:


> No response to this question, so I'll ask my dumb one for the day...
> 
> What model/type of Tivo will this work with?
> (Series I, Series II...HR10-250)


Anything that supports the TiVo Desktop software should work (Most Series II's, I don't know about the others). Unknown with Hacked TiVo's, since mine's official and I don't know anyone with a hacked one.


----------



## propman07

pipakin said:


> Anything that supports the TiVo Desktop software should work (Most Series II's, I don't know about the others). Unknown with Hacked TiVo's, since mine's official and I don't know anyone with a hacked one.


Thanks. I just read that info on your site...damn, this looked pretty cool.

Good luck.


----------



## Habanero

It is too bad that there has to be a "hack" to get a Series2 TiVo from DirecTV to get the features the rest of the Series2 TiVo community is enjoying.

Thank you for your prompt response.

Good luck to you on your project.


----------



## pipakin

Habanero said:


> It is too bad that there has to be a "hack" to get a Series2 TiVo from DirecTV to get the features the rest of the Series2 TiVo community is enjoying.
> 
> Thank you for your prompt response.
> 
> Good luck to you on your project.


Indeed. Don't get me started on the whole DTV thing...


----------



## tim254

DVD support would be amazing. Right now I have to use a utility for VideoReDo (see VideoReDo's forum ... "DVD Copy program for Home recorded DVDs") to combine the VOB files into an MPG and then transfer it to my Tivo.


----------



## MichaelK

Havent had a chance to download it yet and kick the tires- but is it easy enough to change the output settings to the Tivo? Hopefully soon the S3 gets network content enabled and It would be nice to be able to send it HD or at least 16:9 resolutions.


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> Watch a whole video from the TiVo.Net server and then go back to the video dir and look for a .tvm file (it's xml. TVM = TiVo.net Metafile).


I did notice that a .tvm file was created in my videos directory for a transfer I attempted (even though it never actually transferred). Pretty cool.


----------



## schisamo

I found a little bug (posted on sourceforge site also). It looks like your service does not spit out well formed XML if there is an ampersand in a folder name. ie I have a folder named "Daily Show & Colbert Report" and Tivo Net does not turn the "&" character into &. This caused my tivo to not see any videos in any directories.

Firefox error:

XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
Location: localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video
Line Number 13, Column 30: Daily Show & Colbert Report

XML:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>
<TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>2</ItemCount>

Video
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>

<TotalItems>2</TotalItems>

<Item>

Daily Show & Colbert Report
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>

<Links>
<Content>
<Url>/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/Daily Show & Colbert Report</Url>
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
</Content>
</Links>

</Item>
<Item>

How I Met Your Mother
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>

<Links>
<Content>
/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/How I Met Your Mother
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
</Content>
</Links>
</Item>

</TiVoContainer>


----------



## pipakin

schisamo said:


> I found a little bug (posted on sourceforge site also). It looks like your service does not spit out well formed XML if there is an ampersand in a folder name. ie I have a folder named "Daily Show & Colbert Report" and Tivo Net does not turn the "&" character into &. This caused my tivo to not see any videos in any directories.
> 
> Firefox error:
> 
> XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
> Location: localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video
> Line Number 13, Column 30: Daily Show & Colbert Report
> 
> *snip*


er, yeah, about that.  I'll fix that for next release. I had thought I got that. But aparently (having looked at the code), I didn't...


----------



## praycop

So is there any instructions on how to actually set this up? I installed program and put an avi file into the video file. Now how to I get it across to Tivo via wireless network. I do have a good network connection currently with the tivo. Just need to know how to get it on Tivo menu.

Yours truly,

Newb

EDIT: I got Tivo net to show up on Now playing list but avi video was not allowed to play.

EDIT #2 : Got it to play avi!!! ...Now how can I get it to work around firewall?.. using PC CILLIN Trend Micro


----------



## pipakin

praycop said:


> EDIT #2 : Got it to play avi!!! ...Now how can I get it to work around firewall?.. using PC CILLIN Trend Micro


Open up ports 9033 and 9032 for TCP. Not sure howto do it in that particular firewall.

EDIT: I fixed the "While I'm transferring a video I can't browse" bug in CVS as well as the malformed XML. It has a number of small improvements all around, to tell you the truth... The Unencryted DVD stuff will have to wait a bit as I need to improve certain areas of the user interface first. So 0.4.0a should be out in the next hour or so (as usual I'll post here when done).


----------



## ubuntop

Pipakin

I am back to tinkering with your app. Here are a couple more observations/suggestions etc.

The admin interface:
1.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
List current processes (conversion/Stream) and the ability to cancel a stream. And/or the ability to show percent converted / percent transferred. 
How does the tivo unit handle a cancelled stream? Ill test it out.

2.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
List of already transferred (and present on the Tivo) streams. It may be usefull.

The Ports:
1.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Are you planning to handle these programmatically? If so.. You mentioned something about the UDP port needing to be opened for the broadcast. Windows handles this by allowing a response within 3 seconds then closes the inbound for the UDP port. Otherwise you can completely open it.

Command Line (for Windows XP SP2):
Netsh firewall add portopening TCP 9033 Tivo.Net_9033_TCP
Netsh firewall add portopening TCP 9032 Tivo.Net_9032_TCP
Netsh firewall add portopening UDP 9033 Tivo.Net_9033_UDP
Netsh firewall add portopening UDP 9032 Tivo.Net_9032_UDP

Here is M$ proper way to handle it.
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/maintain/sp2netwk.mspx 
(Ctrl-F the term outbound connections)
Shows how you can use an api to prompt the user. I also have a reg file that will do it, if this helps at all.

Ubuntop

EDIT: Would you rather this be posted on Sourceforge? Or the Tivo.Net forum?


----------



## pipakin

ubuntop said:


> Pipakin
> 
> I am back to tinkering with your app. Here are a couple more observations/suggestions etc.
> 
> The admin interface:
> 1.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> List current processes (conversion/Stream) and the ability to cancel a stream. And/or the ability to show percent converted / percent transferred.
> How does the tivo unit handle a cancelled stream? I'll test it out.


Indeed. I'm working on a framework for this now. As of version 0.3.0a you could only transfer 1 stream at a time due to a bug anyways 



ubuntop said:


> 2.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> List of already transferred (and present on the Tivo) streams. It may be usefull.


This is possible. Not 100% sure how to implement it, though.



ubuntop said:


> The Ports:
> 1.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Are you planning to handle these programmatically? If so.. You mentioned something about the UDP port needing to be opened for the broadcast. Windows handles this by allowing a response within 3 seconds then closes the inbound for the UDP port. Otherwise you can completely open it.
> 
> Command Line (for Windows XP SP2):
> Netsh firewall add portopening TCP 9033 Tivo.Net_9033_TCP
> Netsh firewall add portopening TCP 9032 Tivo.Net_9032_TCP
> Netsh firewall add portopening UDP 9033 Tivo.Net_9033_UDP
> Netsh firewall add portopening UDP 9032 Tivo.Net_9032_UDP
> 
> Here is M$ proper way to handle it.
> http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/maintain/sp2netwk.mspx
> (Ctrl-F the term outbound connections)
> Shows how you can use an api to prompt the user. I also have a reg file that will do it, if this helps at all.


The UDP port is outgoing only anyways. It's just a beacon to the tivo that says "I'm here!". As for the other ports, yeah, I should play nice with the firewall. I just hadn't looked into it yet. 



ubuntop said:


> Ubuntop
> 
> EDIT: Would you rather this be posted on Sourceforge? Or the Tivo.Net forum?


Here is fine. If you add something to the tracker at SF, I'll get an email about it. I don't read the TiVo.Net forums as much due to low volume of posts there. (More activity in this thread  )


----------



## dwgsp

This service looks ***so*** cool! I can;t wait to try it!

One question: will it convert the frame rate for PAL (25 fps) videos to NTSC?

Thanks!
/Don


----------



## pipakin

dwgsp said:


> This service looks ***so*** cool! I can;t wait to try it!
> 
> One question: will it convert the frame rate for PAL (25 fps) videos to NTSC?
> 
> Thanks!
> /Don


yeppers. It's hardcoded to convert to 29.97 fps (NTSC), actually 

Version 0.4.0a, which fixes the "xml listing bug" and the "I can't browse the server while transferrring" bug (as well as adds a list of active/completed transfers) is out: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.4.0a.msi?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## BoyScout

This looks so cool! I downloaded it and I get the service showing on my S2 TiVo but I can't transfer anything. It says something like the file doesn't exist.

Is that because of the space thing in the directory?

Also, I have a couple of external drives that have subdirectories of files, can this navigate subdirectories? 

Also, Can you implement multiple storage directories? Ie: I:\ J:\ k:\

BoyScout


----------



## pipakin

BoyScout said:


> This looks so cool! I downloaded it and I get the service showing on my S2 TiVo but I can't transfer anything. It says something like the file doesn't exist.
> 
> Is that because of the space thing in the directory?


Try version 0.4.0a (I just posted it about 30 secods ago).



BoyScout said:


> Also, I have a couple of external drives that have subdirectories of files, can this navigate subdirectories?


yes



BoyScout said:


> Also, Can you implement multiple storage directories? Ie: I:\ J:\ k:\
> 
> BoyScout


on the features to be added list  I figure a ";" seperator could work. Though I'm not sure how to implement it just yet.


----------



## windracer

Updated to 0.3.0a, still unable to transfer. This time, in my Recording History, it says my transfer was deleted to make room for other programs. And while poking around via the NPL, my box spontaneously rebooted.

I'm going to try Mono on Linux next ...

_edit:_ doh, new version! Off to download ...


----------



## pipakin

*chuckle* I need to get 0.4.0a running on Mono (It fixes the listing bug you're encountering, but has 2 incompatibilities with Mono), but it should work on windows (and I posted the download link just a second ago http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.4.0a.msi?use_mirror=osdn)

EDIT: Ha! beat me to it.


----------



## Bojangling

pipakin said:


> here's one thing, go to the address http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video (In Internet explorer)
> 
> and then paste the xml that it spits at you into a reply here or a PM. I can take a look at what the TiVo is seeing and see if I see any strangeness.


Doesn't seem to be working for me. I can see "Tivo.Net Server" in "Now Playing" and then my "waiting.avi" file put it won't seem to play. Opened up ports 9032 and 9033 for TCP as well. Here is my output:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?> 
- <TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart> 
<ItemCount>1</ItemCount> 
- 
Video 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat> 
<TotalItems>1</TotalItems>

- <Item>
- 
waiting 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat> 
<SourceSize>0</SourceSize>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<Url>/Video/waiting.mpeg</Url> 
</Content>
- <CustomIcon>
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording 
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>

Edit 1: Tivo Recording history says " The recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was need for another recording starting at ...."


----------



## pipakin

Bojangling said:


> Doesn't seem to be working for me. I can see "Tivo.Net Server" in "Now Playing" and then my "waiting.avi" file put it won't seem to play. Opened up ports 9032 and 9033 for TCP as well. Here is my output:
> *snip*


which version are you using? 0.3.0a? or 0.4.0a?


----------



## Bojangling

Just upgraded to 0.4.0a but got the same thing with 0.3.0a.

Also, made a quick edit to my above post that my help


----------



## pipakin

Bojangling said:


> Edit 1: Tivo Recording history says " The recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was need for another recording starting at ...."


That's a new one. I need to dive into the protocol tivo uses and find the bit where it determines the "Keep until" setting. I think these default to "Keep until space is needed".


----------



## Bojangling

pipakin said:


> That's a new one. I need to dive into the protocol tivo uses and find the bit where it determines the "Keep until" setting. I think these default to "Keep until space is needed".


Space shouldn't be an issue on the Tivo. 160GB drive and only 10 hrs of recordings, though there is alot in the "Recently Deleted".

Also, there was no recording starting.


----------



## Jagman_sl

Bojangling said:


> Tivo Recording history says " The recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was need for another recording starting at ...."


I'm getting the same thing. And on another file I got the "can't find on the Tivo.net server" error message.

−
<TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>2</ItemCount>
−

Video
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>
<TotalItems>2</TotalItems>

−
<Item>
−

dawkins_lynchburg_virginia
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat>
<SourceSize>0</SourceSize>

−
<Links>
−
<Content>
<Url>/Video/dawkins_lynchburg_virginia.mpeg</Url>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
</Content>
−
<CustomIcon>
<Url>urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording</Url>
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType>
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
−
<Item>
−

s01e05p6 The Keys of Marinus
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat>
<SourceSize>0</SourceSize>

−
<Links>
−
<Content>
<Url>/Video/s01e05p6 The Keys of Marinus.mpeg</Url>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
</Content>
−
<CustomIcon>
urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType>
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>


----------



## windracer

Got 0.3.0 running under Mono on Linux! :up: :up: 

Transfers don't work though (I get the "will transfer when other transfers complete" in the Recording History), but it's progress! I'll wait for the 0.4.0 Mono build.

Is there something that would prevent two TiVo.Net servers from being seen by the TiVo? I wasn't able to see the one running on my PC and the one running on the Linux box under Mono at the same time.


----------



## carroca

I'm getting closer to having this work (on version 0.4.0a) but:

1. The file extension allowed list is case-sensitive. My .MOV files were not found. I added .MOV to the end of the list which didn't work. I replaced .mov with .MOV which did work. Adding .MOV to the list before .mov also worked and allowed .mov files to be seen which was surprising. The same behavior was seen with my .MPG files. I wish my file extensions weren't all caps but that's the way they transfer from my digital cameras.

2. In the generated XML file all of my files (.MOV and .MPG) are being listed as .mpeg in the <Url> tag and video/x-tivo-mpeg in the <ContentType> tag. Neither seems to be the correct behavior but I'm not sure.

3. I can see my videos listed on the TiVo after applying the fix from problem 1 above but am unable to transfer them. The TiVo says they cannot be found. This may have something to do with problem 2 above.

4. I don't know if you meant the Transfers link to go live in this release but clicking it seems to crash the service.

That's all I have for now. Thanks for all the good work so far.

-Jason


----------



## pipakin

Jagman_sl said:


> I'm getting the same thing. And on another file I got the "can't find on the Tivo.net server" error message.


Both of you guys try something for me. Go into the directory and delete any .tvm files you find. Then go to the admin page and re-scan. Then try watching a file again (I think 0.3.0a put some bad data in the tvm file).

EDIT: I need to put a version number in there and use it to delete old tvm files. Also, if the quality setting is different, the size field will be wrong....hmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## pipakin

carroca said:


> I'm getting closer to having this work (on version 0.4.0a) but:
> 
> 1. The file extension allowed list is case-sensitive. My .MOV files were not found. I added .MOV to the end of the list which didn't work. I replaced .mov with .MOV which did work. Adding .MOV to the list before .mov also worked and allowed .mov files to be seen which was surprising. The same behavior was seen with my .MPG files. I wish my file extensions weren't all caps but that's the way they transfer from my digital cameras.


er, yeah. I need to fix that.



carroca said:


> 2. In the generated XML file all of my files (.MOV and .MPG) are being listed as .mpeg in the <Url> tag and video/x-tivo-mpeg in the <ContentType> tag. Neither seems to be the correct behavior but I'm not sure.


yeah, that's intentional. Otherwise the TiVo will balk at the file.



carroca said:


> 3. I can see my videos listed on the TiVo after applying the fix from problem 1 above but am unable to transfer them. The TiVo says they cannot be found. This may have something to do with problem 2 above.


probably. I need to look into that.



 carroca said:


> 4. I don't know if you meant the Transfers link to go live in this release but clicking it seems to crash the service.


yikes! forgot to include a file in the release! there should be a file "transfers.template" in the UI dir and it's not there. (EDIT: fix this by downloading http://www.satellite-of-love.org/transfers.template and placing it in the UI directory).



carroca said:


> That's all I have for now. Thanks for all the good work so far.
> 
> -Jason


Thanks for the concise bug reports. I think we're getting ever closer to a stable 1.0 release.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Got 0.3.0 running under Mono on Linux! :up: :up:
> 
> Transfers don't work though (I get the "will transfer when other transfers complete" in the Recording History), but it's progress! I'll wait for the 0.4.0 Mono build.
> 
> Is there something that would prevent two TiVo.Net servers from being seen by the TiVo? I wasn't able to see the one running on my PC and the one running on the Linux box under Mono at the same time.


er...heh...um...yeah. The ID code that I used to identify the server is hardcoded. consider that on the fix list for 0.5.0a.  (along with the broken transfers page, which can be fixed by downloading this file, and putting it in the UI directory.


----------



## windracer

Ah, ok. I figured I would see:

TiVo.Net Server (SIKOZU) Video --> my PC
TiVo.Net Server (rygel) Video --> my Linux server

I only really need it in one place anyway ... was just experimenting.

Oh, and your link to the transfers template isn't working.


----------



## pipakin

as far as the "After other transfers have finished", have you checked to see if there's a transfer hung up? Also, the "delete all tvm files and restart the service" trick might help. I really need to get versioning into those tvm files.


----------



## Bojangling

pipakin said:


> Both of you guys try something for me. Go into the directory and delete any .tvm files you find. Then go to the admin page and re-scan. Then try watching a file again (I think 0.3.0a put some bad data in the tvm file).
> 
> EDIT: I need to put a version number in there and use it to delete old tvm files. Also, if the quality setting is different, the size field will be wrong....hmmmmmmmm.....


Did this, now my "Tivo Recording History" says "The program was not transferred onto this DVR because it was not found on the Tivo.Net Server"


----------



## dumbdiety

Still getting it to. I even totally opened my computer, it still says the file can't be found.



Bojangling said:


> Did this, now my "Tivo Recording History" says "The program was not transferred onto this DVR because it was not found on the Tivo.Net Server"


----------



## pipakin

dumbdiety said:


> Still getting it to. I even totally opened my computer, it still says the file can't be found.


A couple of things.
1. What's the full directory path to your video directory?
2. What format is the file in that you're trying to transfer?


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> as far as the "After other transfers have finished", have you checked to see if there's a transfer hung up? Also, the "delete all tvm files and restart the service" trick might help. I really need to get versioning into those tvm files.


No transfers were hung up.

As for the tvm files ... they don't seem to be created in the Mono version. At least, there weren't any in my Videos folder.


----------



## Bojangling

pipakin said:


> A couple of things.
> 1. What's the full directory path to your video directory?
> 2. What format is the file in that you're trying to transfer?


1. C:\Videos
2. .avi


----------



## dumbdiety

pipakin said:


> A couple of things.
> 1. What's the full directory path to your video directory?
> 2. What format is the file in that you're trying to transfer?


1. D:\Test\
2. .avi


----------



## carroca

Ditto to windracer's finding of the link to transfers.template not working. No big deal though, I think we can wait for the next release.

Also, to try to help here is my XML output. I noticed that "/Video" is at the beginning of all the <Url> tags which doesn't seem right to me. My directory is C:\Documents and Settings\Jason\My Documents\My Videos\

- <TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart> 
<ItemCount>5</ItemCount> 
- 
Video 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat> 
<TotalItems>5</TotalItems>

- <Item>
- 
ImageMixer3 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<Url>/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/ImageMixer3</Url> 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
</Content>
</Links>
</Item>
- <Item>
- 
100_4300 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat> 
<SourceSize>6000000000</SourceSize>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<Url>/Video/100_4300.mpeg</Url> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
</Content>
- <CustomIcon>
<Url>urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording</Url> 
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType> 
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
- <Item>
- 
100_4369 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat> 
<SourceSize>6000000000</SourceSize>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<Url>/Video/100_4369.mpeg</Url> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
</Content>
- <CustomIcon>
<Url>urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording</Url> 
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType> 
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
- <Item>
- 
100_4556 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat> 
<SourceSize>6000000000</SourceSize>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<Url>/Video/100_4556.mpeg</Url> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
</Content>
- <CustomIcon>
<Url>urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording</Url> 
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType> 
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
- <Item>
- 
M2U00015 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat> 
<SourceSize>6000000000</SourceSize>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<Url>/Video/M2U00015.mpeg</Url> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
</Content>
- <CustomIcon>
urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording 
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType> 
</CustomIcon>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>

-Jason


----------



## pipakin

carroca said:


> Ditto to windracer's finding of the link to transfers.template not working. No big deal though, I think we can wait for the next release.
> 
> Also, to try to help here is my XML output. I noticed that "/Video" is at the beginning of all the <Url> tags which doesn't seem right to me. My directory is C:\Documents and Settings\Jason\My Documents\My Videos\
> 
> *snip*


that's the base url I use to find the vide. The path is stored in memory separately.

Ok, any of you who can't transfer now getting any errors in the log?


----------



## greg_burns

Is there a specific video we could download that you know does transfer? (eliminate some of the variables here) I am having no luck with anything I try. 

Latest attempt was h264 mov quicktime version of Diggnation...
http://revision3.com/diggnation/2007-01-12


----------



## carroca

pipakin said:


> that's the base url I use to find the vide. The path is stored in memory separately.
> 
> Ok, any of you who can't transfer now getting any errors in the log?


Nope, the only errors I have are from when I tried to use a mapped network drive as my video directory:

mscorlib Could not find a part of the path 'N:\Video'. Minor Error

-Jason


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> Is there a specific video we could download that you know does transfer? (eliminate some of the variables here) I am having no luck with anything I try.
> 
> Latest attempt was h264 mov quicktime version of Diggnation...
> http://revision3.com/diggnation/2007-01-12


alrighty. I'm downloading that file now to try it here. We'll see if it blows up on me.


----------



## windracer

I'm seeing "Object reference not set to an instance of an object."

Yikes, just noticed Mono is chewing up 89% of my CPU. 

_edit:_ just a thought, but does TiVo.Net need to do anything with the MAK to do these transfers? I know Galleon and TiVo Desktop need to know this value.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> _edit:_ just a thought, but does TiVo.Net need to do anything with the MAK to do these transfers? I know Galleon and TiVo Desktop need to know this value.


Nope. MAK is only used for TTG to the PC. PC -> TiVo transfers are MAK-less, as it were.


----------



## pipakin

pipakin said:


> alrighty. I'm downloading that file now to try it here. We'll see if it blows up on me.


gah!

C:\DotNetTiVo>ffmpeg_mp2 -i Video\test.mov -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b 1024 -
ac 2 -ab 128 -f vob test.mpeg
ffmpeg version 0.4.9-pre1, build 4747, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --enable-mingw32 --enable-mp3lame --ena
ble-gpl --enable-a52
built on Mar 21 2005 16:41:12, gcc: 3.4.2 (mingw-special)
track[0].ctts.entries = 69132
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2, from 'Video\test.mov':
Duration: 00:40:04.4, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1013 kb/s
Stream #0.0 Id: 1: Video: h264, 640x480, 30.00 fps
Stream #0.1 Id: 3: Audio: 0x6134706d, 48000 Hz, stereo
Output #0, vob, to 'test.mpeg':
Stream #0.0 Id: 0: Video: mpeg2video, 640x480, 29.97 fps, q=2-31, 1024 kb/s

Stream #0.1 Id: 1: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1

Looks like that version of ffmpeg didn't support some codecs. I'm getting the source and rebuilding a version that should support more formats.

this one should do in the meantime: https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185&package_id=219395&release_id=481183

that's a better release of ffmpeg. just grab the ffmpeg.exe out of that zip and replace the ffmpeg_mp2.exe file with that one. That should get some of the files that weren't working to work.

EDIT: HA HA! I think I found it! There was a case where the aspect options were getting passed in wrong! I'm fixing it and I'll post 0.5.0, then I need sleep.


----------



## pipakin

new...version....fixes...many problems....must...sleep

zzzzzzz..... : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.5.0.msi?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## GCymbala

Dude, totally cool. Installed version 0.5.0 and had it working no problems on a directory full of divx and xvid avi's. I was a bit disappointed in the video quality of the "medium" setting, but that's OK. I was looking at some other thing earlier this week (TiVo Server?), but it required hacking the TiVo. I just prefer not to open the case and swap hard drives in and out all the time.

But seriously, this is nice. At some point I want to take a look at the source code for this. This isn't actually saving the MPEG-2 files to the local PC's hard drive, is it?

Greg


----------



## dumbdiety

Nice! 0.5.0 works wonderfully! Now you just need to support directories, and we'll be set! 
Really now, I've been waiting for something like this for years. You've done it in, what, 2 days? How long did it take to program?


----------



## greg_burns

Diggnation is now transferring from my POS laptop!  You be the man! :up:


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> new...version....fixes...many problems....must...sleep


When you're awake (and assuming you don't have to work today like some of us), how about an updated Mono version? 

Or is there an easy way for me to build the Mono version from the source?


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> When you're awake (and assuming you don't have to work today like some of us), how about an updated Mono version?
> 
> Or is there an easy way for me to build the Mono version from the source?


The new mono version's out there too. Mono version


----------



## pipakin

GCymbala said:


> But seriously, this is nice. At some point I want to take a look at the source code for this. This isn't actually saving the MPEG-2 files to the local PC's hard drive, is it?
> 
> Greg


nope, just streams the output of ffmpeg to the TiVo (grabs the standard out stream and pushes the data to the TiVo). I can't take credit for the actual transcoding process, as that's beyond my current understanding.


----------



## ubuntop

Is the "better ffmpeg" wrapped into 0.5.0 or do I need to grab it as well?


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> The new mono version's out there too.


Sweet, got it.

Just an FYI, using _any_ of the links on the left-hand side of the UI (under Mono) seems to crash the process and the server stops responding on port 9033. In other words, I can't view the log or transfer pages.


----------



## pipakin

ubuntop said:


> Is the "better ffmpeg" wrapped into 0.5.0 or do I need to grab it as well?


I wrapped it in there.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Sweet, got it.
> 
> Just an FYI, using _any_ of the links on the left-hand side of the UI (under Mono) seems to crash the process and the server stops responding on port 9033. In other words, I can't view the log or transfer pages.


Interesting...could you look in the actual errorlog file? Should be in the path that you ran the program from. It may show what error is occurring (I need to get my linux box back up and running so I can debug).

EDIT: GAH! In my sleepyness I screwed up the errorlog and transfer paths last night. It's sticking a space in so it ends up PATH/UI /errorlog.template... It's broken on windows too...


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin said:


> yeppers. It's hardcoded to convert to 29.97 fps (NTSC), actually
> 
> ...[/url]


any chance of letting users set the conversion settings for when the s3 gets MRV enabled?

thanks for all the efforts.


----------



## pipakin

I plan on adding an "Advanced settings" page with all the nitty-gritty encoding options on it. I just want to make sure the basic stuf is working 100% first. We're getting closer each day... (Except when I break things cause I'm too tired  )


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin said:


> I plan on adding an "Advanced settings" page with all the nitty-gritty encoding options on it. I just want to make sure the basic stuf is working 100% first. We're getting closer each day... (Except when I break things cause I'm too tired  )


i cant thank you enough!


----------



## Leo_N

I saw this asked a couple times, don't think I saw an answer though. Is this S3 compatible, and if not, would it be once the rest of the home media stuff is turned on for the S3?

Pipakin, looks like a great job you are doing!


----------



## pipakin

Leo_N said:


> I saw this asked a couple times, don't think I saw an answer though. Is this S3 compatible, and if not, would it be once the rest of the home media stuff is turned on for the S3?
> 
> Pipakin, looks like a great job you are doing!


Can't answer this 100% since I don't own (READ: Can't afford) an S3. I believe it doesn't work yet, but if MRV/HMO protocol gets enabled on them it should work fine.


----------



## MichaelK

Leo_N said:


> I saw this asked a couple times, don't think I saw an answer though. Is this S3 compatible, and if not, would it be once the rest of the home media stuff is turned on for the S3?
> 
> Pipakin, looks like a great job you are doing!


the S3 currently doesn't allow you to playback local network content. It is widely assumed that a future software upgrade will enable that ability.

Once the s3 is ready this will work- although the current version (as of this moment in time as it seems to get upgraded every 30 minutes!) is hard coded to just ouput SD video. pipakin posted 2 posts above yours that he plans to make that a user definable setting goging forward so that when the S3 software is updated we can use this to convert HD resolutions.

So we are just waiting on Tivo.


----------



## greg_burns

Leo_N said:


> I saw this asked a couple times, don't think I saw an answer though. Is this S3 compatible, and if not, would it be once the rest of the home media stuff is turned on for the S3?
> 
> Pipakin, looks like a great job you are doing!


I also wonder about the fact that the S3 will possibly be able to play MPEG-4 video natively. (right?) How would that play into this?


----------



## huma

Excellent program. The quality of the video was very pixelated and choppy no matter which quality setting I used. Now, if the picture quality was somewhat closer to videora...


----------



## Leo_N

MichaelK said:


> the S3 currently doesn't allow you to playback local network content. It is widely assumed that a future software upgrade will enable that ability.
> 
> Once the s3 is ready this will work- although the current version (as of this moment in time as it seems to get upgraded every 30 minutes!) is hard coded to just ouput SD video. pipakin posted 2 posts above yours that he plans to make that a user definable setting goging forward so that when the S3 software is updated we can use this to convert HD resolutions.
> 
> So we are just waiting on Tivo.


Well it plays local network content, just apparently not video  Galleon works fine for streaming music though.


----------



## MichaelK

Leo_N said:


> Well it plays local network content, just apparently not video  Galleon works fine for streaming music though.


good point- not network VIDEO.


----------



## Stu_Bee

pipakin said:


> I plan on adding an "Advanced settings" page with all the nitty-gritty encoding options on it. I just want to make sure the basic stuf is working 100% first. We're getting closer each day... (Except when I break things cause I'm too tired  )


Looking forward to it.
Just tried your app, and it's very nicely done. However, The outputted video on my Tivo however is very blocky, so pretty much unwatchable.

My tested source AVI's were 608x336 & 624x352, and I tried ouputting on High and Insane bitrates, with both 4:3 and 16:9 formats. They all outputted blocky.

My Videora settings (which result in pretty nice output) are:
-------
Resolution: 720x480
Bitrate: 8192 kbps (which probably isn't necessary to be that high)
Framerate: 24 fps (stops the panning jerkiness)
Aspect Ratio: 16:9
Audio: 192 kbps, Stereo
--------
The above profile is for converting 16:9 source content. If the source is 1.81 then I use a difft profile.
--------
Keep up the great work!


----------



## BoyScout

I'm transferring now too. I don't know if it was deleting the .tvm files or the 0.5.0a. I did both. sorry

I have another little glitch. I have more than 8 files in my directory. I can't page down beyond 8. It just jumps to the top of the 1st page whether I use the down arrow or the page down.


----------



## pipakin

Er....lol

Apparently the video rate is passed in *BITS*, not Kb. I need to add a "K" after the bitrate. It's defaulting to 1mbit, I believe. Although it may be doing less (which would explain the extreme blockiness.

This is apparently different in this new version of ffmpeg. Guess that's what I get for not reading release notes. 

If you want a workaround, try going into the registry, opening the key HKLM\Software\TiVoDotNet and changing the VideoQuality value to 8192000 and see what happens (don't submit on the admin screen after doing this though, it'll probably blow up if you do). Make sure to restart the service.


----------



## pipakin

New version! Should fix the listing bug (maybe) and fixes the bitrate issue. I haven't tested this, since I'm at work, so upgrade at your own risk 

TiVo.Net 0.5.1a : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.5.1a.msi?use_mirror=easynews
TiVoMono 0.5.1a : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TivoMono-0.5.1a.zip?use_mirror=easynews


----------



## Stu_Bee

I tried the registry variable change and it worked (ie blockiness went away)...Great Job!

Now I just have to upgrade my pc. It's a Pentium 2.4ghz, which can't really keep up with transcoding/realtime transfers at 4mbs, and barely at 2mbs. Was planning on doing this anyways...but now i have a good reason 
Even as it stands, it allows me to start the transcode/transfer process, without having to go to my pc and choose which episodes to transcode ahead of time. 

Awesome. Not caring when Tivo finally releases Desktop 2.4 anymore!


----------



## pipakin

Stu_Bee said:


> I tried the registry variable change and it worked (ie blockiness went away)...Great Job!


Sweet.



Stu_Bee said:


> Now I just have to upgrade my pc. It's a Pentium 2.4ghz, which can't really keep up with transcoding/realtime transfers at 4mbs, and barely at 2mbs. Was planning on doing this anyways...but now i have a good reason
> Even as it stands, it allows me to start the transcode/transfer process, without having to go to my pc and choose which episodes to transcode ahead of time.
> 
> Awesome. Not caring when Tivo finally releases Desktop 2.4 anymore!


You can try the following (if you upgrade to 0.5.1a):
- add the following text to the "Extra Output Options" field in the admin page: "-threads X" (with no quotes and where X is an arbitrary number of threads. This _may_ speed it up, though I don't know for sure).


----------



## Stu_Bee

Something screwy with .5.1a.
If you make a change then restart the TivoNet service the Video Extensions values in the web GUI are empty.
I uninstalled, removed registry values..reinstalled...same thing.


----------



## Enrique

Stu_Bee said:


> Something screwy with .5.1a.
> If you make a change then restart the TivoNet service the Video Extensions values in the web GUI are empty.
> I uninstalled, removed registry values..reinstalled...same thing.


same here.  and I am getting in the error log TiVoDotNetBase	Object reference not set to an instance of an object.	Fatal Error


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> same here.  and I am getting in the error log TiVoDotNetBase	Object reference not set to an instance of an object.	Fatal Error


gah...that's what happens when you can't test. 

I'll figure it out and post an update when I get home in about an hour. There's probably somthing screwy in the new options I added. 

EDIT: Or maybe I'll fix it now : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.5.1a-fixed.msi?use_mirror=superb-west


----------



## Enrique

ok installed that update and now can't see any of my shows that I saw in 0.5.0.


thanks for all your hard work A++++++


----------



## Stu_Bee

Same issue as Enrique...

Noticed that:
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video
Doesn't display anything..just hangs.

However, this still displays the admin interface.
http://localhost:9033/


----------



## Bojangling

Anyone have a short clip we know works to help with my process of elimination?


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> ok installed that update and now can't see any of my shows that I saw in 0.5.0.
> 
> thanks for all your hard work A++++++


gah! Ok, I'm home now and can test. I'll bang out a fix as fast as possible.

Gonna post a release in a bit. For now, here is the fixed base library. just dump that in the install dir (overwrite the old one). That'll get you working again.


----------



## greg_burns

Bojangling said:


> Anyone have a short clip we know works to help with my process of elimination?





greg_burns said:


> Is there a specific video we could download that you know does transfer? (eliminate some of the variables here) I am having no luck with anything I try.
> 
> Latest attempt was h264 mov quicktime version of Diggnation...
> http://revision3.com/diggnation/2007-01-12


Definately worked (prior to latest update  ), but not small; 300MB.

This one is only 8MB...
http://revision3.com/diggnation/2006-11-23


----------



## Enrique

Bojangling said:


> Anyone have a short clip we know works to help with my process of elimination?


 http://videos.revision3.com/diggnation/0073/diggnation--0073--2006-11-23--large.xvid.avi
I know this works(worked with 0.5.0)
(10 mb)


----------



## Bojangling

Got it, thanks.


----------



## pipakin

0.5.5a posted with a fix for that crash bug. link : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.5.5a.msi?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## Bojangling

Working for me! Although I have some audio delay.


----------



## Enrique

for me all good here set it to Medium (2048kb/s) and very good PQ well update when the video is done downloading.


----------



## greg_burns

My POS laptop is set to insane and looks sweet! No delay at all. What a difference a "K" makes.


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> My POS laptop is set to insane and looks sweet! No delay at all. What a difference a "K" makes.


lol.

Indeed. Now to get the plugin system working, then I have a surprise...


----------



## windracer

Ok, I've got 0.5.5a running on Linux, but still no transfer love. I get the "will transfer when other transfers complete" message on my TiVo and "Object reference not set to an instance of an object" in the error log.

Error Log and Transfer Log links are working though. I can see my requested transfer on that page. Kinda cool how you can cancel it via that link.

pipakin, if you'd rather I keep the Mono discussion on your forum, just let me know.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Ok, I've got 0.5.5a running on Linux, but still no transfer love. I get the "will transfer when other transfers complete" message on my TiVo and "Object reference not set to an instance of an object" in the error log.
> 
> Error Log and Transfer Log links are working though. I can see my requested transfer on that page. Kinda cool how you can cancel it via that link.
> 
> pipakin, if you'd rather I keep the Mono discussion on your forum, just let me know.


Hrm... Does a tvm file get spit out by the service? And if so, is the "Size" set to 0? (And here is fine. I made a TiVoMono forum over there as well).


----------



## windracer

Nope ... I haven't found any .tvm files on my Linux box in the Videos directory. I checked the write permissions and everything looks OK (the process _has_ written my settings changes to settings.xml).

Unrelated note: when I check the Info screen for any recording via the Now Playing List, it shows up with a size of 5.58gb no matter how large it is. I've got two MPEG files in my Videos directory. One is 74mb and the other is 6mb. They both are reported as 5.58gb by the TiVo.Net server.


----------



## scott816

Great work! I have it up and running via wireless and it is working great. I need to get this interfaced with my wireless webcam outside my front door so i can see who is at the door via tivo. Thanks for creating this.


----------



## ramp

newbie question..
I have this installed on a 2003 server and its running. I set tivo to the ip and have the ports allowed in my firewall but tivo does not see any thing. 
could some one point me to a walk though or something


----------



## greg_burns

ramp said:


> I set tivo to the ip...


What does that mean?


----------



## ramp

i add a server manualy to point to the server ?? guess thats wrong ?


----------



## greg_burns

ramp said:


> i add a server manualy to point to the server ?? guess thats wrong ?


Sounds like you are in the Music, Photos, Products & More menu. Don't want to be there.

Go back to Now Playing List. You should see TiVo.Net Server listed a very bottom of your Now Playing List. Down below Recently Deleted folder.


----------



## ramp

oh yeh i was in the music phots and stuff ill go check other place
thanks for the info 
let you know


----------



## ramp

hum dont see it there i guess i need to let the port go though tivo too ?


----------



## ramp

thanks for all the info i found i had the tivo pluged in to the wrong router  and now i see it. now to see if i can watch my files


----------



## ramp

ok well i see pc: tivo.net server but no files hum i do have it going to a mapped drive wonder if its broke some where ill keep looking


----------



## ramp

ok i get this error Could not find a part of the path 'Y:\'.
from the website.. can i not change the dir for my videos ?


----------



## ramp

ok so i moved a .avi file to the /video folder under the program and getting 
TiVoDotNetBase	Object reference not set to an instance of an object.	Fatal Error
when i have tivo look at the box


----------



## greg_burns

How do you clear the error log? Since they don't have timestamps, I'm confused whether these are current errors or old ones?

For example, I see the Object reference not set to an instance of an object error, but everything is currently working for me.


----------



## pipakin

ramp said:


> ok so i moved a .avi file to the /video folder under the program and getting
> TiVoDotNetBase	Object reference not set to an instance of an object.	Fatal Error
> when i have tivo look at the box


Few things, what type of video? Where is the video directory? Have you gone into the admin screen at all?

Also, edit posts, please!


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> How do you clear the error log? Since they don't have timestamps, I'm confused whether these are current errors or old ones?
> 
> For example, I see the Object reference not set to an instance of an object error, but everything is currently working for me.


er....you go find the file and manually delete them? I was just telling myself that I needed a "Clear Log" button. And timestamps might be helpful.


----------



## greg_burns

pipakin said:


> er....you go find the file and manually delete them? I was just telling myself that I needed a "Clear Log" button. And timestamps might be helpful.


I've been looking, I swear! Even checked in Isolated Storage (  .Netter myself), but no luck. I must be blind.


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> I've been looking, I swear! Even checked in Isolated Storage (  .Netter myself), but no luck. I must be blind.


Hint: Try C:\Windows\System32\TivoDotNetErrorLog.htm


----------



## BoyScout

pipakin,

any thoughts on a directory with more than 8 files?

thanks for the great work!

BoyScout


----------



## windracer

Another benefit of the Mono version I guess ... the ErrorLog file is in the same directory as everything else.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Nope ... I haven't found any .tvm files on my Linux box in the Videos directory. I checked the write permissions and everything looks OK (the process _has_ written my settings changes to settings.xml).


Yeah, I've utterly beaten up the windows mono version and can't get an error... Have you taken a look at your ffmpeg settings? which options are enabled?



windracer said:


> Unrelated note: when I check the Info screen for any recording via the Now Playing List, it shows up with a size of 5.58gb no matter how large it is. I've got two MPEG files in my Videos directory. One is 74mb and the other is 6mb. They both are reported as 5.58gb by the TiVo.Net server.


Er...yeah...that's a hack. I don't know what size a final encoded file will be until after I decode it, so I just made up a ridiculously big size.  I'm working on an estimation algorithm that will work a bit better.


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> Have you taken a look at your ffmpeg settings? which options are enabled?


When I do a 'ffmpeg -options' here's what I get (it's long so I'm attaching it rather than pasting it inline).

Everything looks okay to me. Can you give me a sample command-line that TiVo.Net might be issuing so I can do some more debugging? Or is there a way to get more detailed logs?


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> When I do a 'ffmpeg -options' here's what I get (it's long so I'm attaching it rather than pasting it inline).
> 
> Everything looks okay to me. Can you give me a sample command-line that TiVo.Net might be issuing so I can do some more debugging? Or is there a way to get more detailed logs?


ffmpeg -i test.mov -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b 1024k -s 720x480 -ac 2 -ab 128 -f vob -

(though you may want to specify a file instead of the "-" on the end so your terminal doesn't get flooded with control characters  )


----------



## Stu_Bee

Hmm... Some videos are fine, some have the audio out of sync.

I'm trying to find a pattern. (the sources of both working and not are both xvid,mp3..so I don't think it's a codec thing). I'll post if I discover anything.


----------



## pipakin

Stu_Bee said:


> Hmm... Some videos are fine, some have the audio out of sync.
> 
> I'm trying to find a pattern. (the sources of both working and not are both xvid,mp3..so I don't think it's a codec thing). I'll post if I discover anything.


try adding "-async x" (where x is a tolerance in samples/second) to the "Extra Output Options" on the admin page. That should resync the audio by adjusting it up to "x" samples per second. See if that helps.

Also, just doing "-async 1" is a special case that adjusts the first bit of audio tosync with the first bit of video and might also fix it.


----------



## pipakin

BoyScout said:


> pipakin,
> 
> any thoughts on a directory with more than 8 files?
> 
> thanks for the great work!
> 
> BoyScout


Is this still broken in 0.5.5a? It seems to be working for me...


----------



## leppard

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum, new to tivo (my box arrived today), and new to tivodotnot. I've downloaded and installed tivodotnot and have gone to the Now Playing List menu. I see the tivodotnot server menu and I select that. On the next screen, however, I get the following error message:

Now Playing List could not be displayed because of an unknown error.

I'm running tivodotnot version 0.5.5a. I've gone the the localhost:9033 and set the path to my video directory. When I hit Submit / Rescan and check the running processes, I see ffmpeg running. I've also disabled the windows firewall and opened ports 9032 and 9033 in my router. Needless to say, I'm baffled. Any suggestions on how to bring up the video list?

Thanks,

leppard


----------



## ubuntop

Pipakin,



Can you implement and option that allows you to keep the transcoded file, perhaps in a specific directory? It would save on processing for repeat viewings of that file.

Anyway, mine seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## BoyScout

pipakin said:


> Is this still broken in 0.5.5a? It seems to be working for me...


Ya, but I have a directory of sub directories. Maybe that is the difference. I'll try to put the files all in the same directory and see what happens.


----------



## Aiken

pipakin--

As far as I know, the only guaranteed audio format on TiVos is AC3, 48kHz, 384kb/s.

So, instead of:



> -ac 2 -ab 128


You'd want



> -acodec ac3 -ac 2 -ar 48000 -ab 384


I just did some experimenting, and all of my units will accept AC3 at bitrates of 128, 192, 256, 320, and 384, so I'd suggest putting them all in the drop-down list. (My test video produced ffmpeg bit allocation errors at 64/96 and there was no/choppy audio at all on the TiVo.) I don't know about series 1 boxes, series 2 boxes other than 240's, or DT boxes. I definitely can't speak for series 3 boxes.

Anyway, this makes many, many more of my videos, which come in many, many source formats, play correctly on TiVo, so I'm assuming it would significantly improve the compatibility of TiVo.Net.

---

By the way, I'm not sure about the -ac 2 part. I'm pretty sure that if you don't force it, you get however many channels the source had. I gather that a series 2 TiVo can play 5.1 AC3 audio, so limiting it to stereo might be a waste of good data. I'm not very well informed on this, though.

---

A suggestion: Add a few more video bitrates, like 1536, 3072, and 6144. My system can currently stream 2048 in real time easily, but not quite 4096. 3072 would be nice to have as an option. I'm pretty sure a TiVo can play such video bitrates. In fact, I don't think it really cares much at all, since I think it can do VBR.

---

Another suggestion: Add more of the formats that the newer ffmpeg supports to the default extension list. For instance, I've added mp4, m4v, flv, and a few others. (It's very cool to play back flv videos saved from YouTube on my TiVo. I didn't know ffmpeg could read flash video.)

---

Yet another suggestion: I know you said you're going to make an a/v option control panel of sorts, but for the moment it might be nice to have a quick option to reduce output resolution from 720x480 to 480x480 (High/Best on an S2 tivo) or 352x480 (Basic/Low). It'd probably improve transcoding/transfer speeds quite a bit without degrading the quality of the average internet/torrent video, since most are at or below that resolution.

In fact, since all I think you need to be TiVo-compatible is to be 480 rows, you might not even want to override the source's horizontal resolution, since that would probably degrade the signal the least and the aspect ratio in the mpeg header will take care of the rest. Maybe as an option, anyway. Or maybe an option to set the *maximum* horizontal resolution?

---

I think that's all I have. 

Great work, by the way. I know everyone else already said that, but it bears repeating..  Thanks for doing it.

Aik


----------



## Enrique

I have just one small complaint (does not matter to me if it gets fixed or not just would be nice) when I put new videos in to my Tivo.net folder I have to go back to http://localhost:9033/ and hit submit/rescan directory then I see the new videos that I can download to tivo is there anyway for Tivo.net to automatically see there are new files in there?

thanks.


----------



## dumbdiety

While your at it, can you turn this jug of water ino wine for me? 
I've had no problems with 0.5.5a, I watched a marathon of Doctor Who yesterday using it, it works WONDERFULLY!


----------



## greg_burns

Aiken said:


> As far as I know, the only guaranteed audio format on TiVos is AC3, 48kHz, 384kb/s.


http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=4012d160-79c3-4238-96c8-a27b323d1413


> MPEG-1 Layer 2 for TiVo DVRs without DVD; AC/3 (Dolby) for TiVo DVRs with DVD.


According to that, AC3 only works wth DVD models. Now, I know that isn't right, but I wouldn't go so far as to say AC3 is the only guaranteed format. That seems contrary to the KB at least.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3180009&&#post3180009


Dan203 said:


> The TiVo documentation is wrong. ALL TiVos can play AC3 audio. The only difference is that non-DVD units don't have optical outputs so they have to downsample the audio to stereo.





Enrique said:


> is there anyway for Tivo.net to automatically see there are new files in there?


pipakin: FileSystemWatcher 




leppard said:


> and opened ports 9032 and 9033 in my router.


Don't need to open ports in your router. That is for outside traffic.


----------



## windracer

leppard said:


> I've downloaded and installed *tivodotnot*


I think this is the second time in this thread I've seen someone call this dotnot. Are you guys doing that on purpose as a joke, jabbing Microsoft?


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> ffmpeg -i test.mov -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b 1024k -s 720x480 -ac 2 -ab 128 -f vob -
> 
> (though you may want to specify a file instead of the "-" on the end so your terminal doesn't get flooded with control characters  )


Ok, on one of my test MPEG files this returned a "Unsupported codec (id=86020) for input stream #0.1" but on the second one it actually started transcoding (again, this is on the Linux command-line):



Code:


FFmpeg version CVS, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
  configuration:
  libavutil version: 49.0.0
  libavcodec version: 51.7.0
  libavformat version: 50.3.0
  built on Feb 17 2006 16:53:53, gcc: 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)
Input #0, mpeg, from 'Pete Miser - Scent of a Robot.mpg':
  Duration: 00:03:47.7, start: 0.257567, bitrate: 2597 kb/s
  Stream #0.0[0x1e0], 29.97 fps(r): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 352x240, 8300 kb/s
  Stream #0.1[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 224 kb/s
File 'test.mpg' already exists. Overwrite ? [y/N] y
Output #0, vob, to 'test.mpg':
  Stream #0.0, 29.97 fps(c): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, q=2-31, 1024 kb/s
  Stream #0.1: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding

So it would seem my ffmpeg installation is fine. I still get the "this transfer will start when other transfers are completed" message on my TiVo, no .tvm files in my Videos directory.


----------



## greg_burns

windracer said:


> I think this is the second time in this thread I've seen someone call this dotnot. Are you guys doing that on purpose as a joke, jabbing Microsoft?


If it is, they are very ill informed. :down:


----------



## leppard

No, it's because the forum software thinks tivo '.' net is a url and won't allow you to post it (until you have made five posts). At least that's why I used it.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Ok, on one of my test MPEG files this returned a "Unsupported codec (id=86020) for input stream #0.1" but on the second one it actually started transcoding (again, this is on the Linux command-line):
> 
> *snip*
> 
> So it would seem my ffmpeg installation is fine. I still get the "this transfer will start when other transfers are completed" message on my TiVo, no .tvm files in my Videos directory.


Hrm. Ok, I'm going to go add a "verbose" mode and output all sorts of debugging info to the console for the mono version. I'll probably get to that when I get home today. I'll have a lot more time to work on this this weekend, when I don't have to work.

As for all the feature requests, if you add to the tracker at sourceforge, I'm more likely to get to them 

I thought I had forced the audio codec to mpeg-2, but I guess I didn't...and I was going from spec, which said mpeg-2, stereo, was the most compatible. *shrug*

I'll move the AV options page up in the list.

Also, the dynamic scanning of the directory: I'll move this up on the features to be added list, but how often are the files in that directory changing while you're watching TV?


----------



## pipakin

ubuntop said:


> Pipakin,
> 
> Can you implement and option that allows you to keep the transcoded file, perhaps in a specific directory? It would save on processing for repeat viewings of that file.
> 
> Anyway, mine seems to be working pretty well.


Yes I can.  I'll add it to my todo list.


----------



## pipakin

leppard said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum, new to tivo (my box arrived today), and new to tivodotnot. I've downloaded and installed tivodotnot and have gone to the Now Playing List menu. I see the tivodotnot server menu and I select that. On the next screen, however, I get the following error message:
> 
> Now Playing List could not be displayed because of an unknown error.
> 
> I'm running tivodotnot version 0.5.5a. I've gone the the localhost:9033 and set the path to my video directory. When I hit Submit / Rescan and check the running processes, I see ffmpeg running. I've also disabled the windows firewall and opened ports 9032 and 9033 in my router. Needless to say, I'm baffled. Any suggestions on how to bring up the video list?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> leppard


Have you opened those ports on your local windows firewall?

Note to self: Fix installer to add these exceptions.


----------



## leppard

pipakin said:


> Have you opened those ports on your local windows firewall?
> 
> Note to self: Fix installer to add these exceptions.


Yes, both TCP 9032 and 9033 are open. If I close them, then the TiVo '.' Net server listing disappears from the Now Playing List. With them open, I see the Tivo '.' Net server but not the file list.


----------



## pipakin

leppard said:


> Yes, both TCP 9032 and 9033 are open. If I close them, then the TiVo '.' Net server listing disappears from the Now Playing List. With them open, I see the Tivo '.' Net server but not the file list.


Ah, I get you now. Ok, so I'm assuming the admin page has the server pointed at the directory with video files in it and the file extensions are in the allowed list?


----------



## leppard

pipakin said:


> Ah, I get you now. Ok, so I'm assuming the admin page has the server pointed at the directory with video files in it and the file extensions are in the allowed list?


Yes to both questions. I've tried both directories with space and no spaces in them and the same result in both cases.

BTW, it's not that the list is empty. I get a message that says that the list cannot be displayed because of an unknown error.


----------



## pipakin

leppard said:


> Yes to both questions. I've tried both directories with space and no spaces in them and the same result in both cases.
> 
> BTW, it's not that the list is empty. I get a message that says that the list cannot be displayed because of an unknown error.


*scratches head*

hrm....any errors in the log?


----------



## windracer

leppard said:


> No, it's because the forum software thinks tivo '.' net is a url and won't allow you to post it (until you have made five posts). At least that's why I used it.


Ok, makes sense. You could write TiVo_Dot_Net, though, right?


----------



## leppard

pipakin said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> hrm....any errors in the log?


Is the error log file created automatically? I deleted it because I wasn't sure when the two or three errors that were in it were from (i.e. at what point in all my fiddling did those errors occur. btw, the errors were about favicon.ico). So , if it is created automatically, then no, there are no messages in it at the moment.

would posting the xml file help?


----------



## pipakin

Aiken said:


> pipakin--
> 
> As far as I know, the only guaranteed audio format on TiVos is AC3, 48kHz, 384kb/s.
> 
> I just did some experimenting, and all of my units will accept AC3 at bitrates of 128, 192, 256, 320, and 384, so I'd suggest putting them all in the drop-down list. (My test video produced ffmpeg bit allocation errors at 64/96 and there was no/choppy audio at all on the TiVo.) I don't know about series 1 boxes, series 2 boxes other than 240's, or DT boxes. I definitely can't speak for series 3 boxes.
> 
> Anyway, this makes many, many more of my videos, which come in many, many source formats, play correctly on TiVo, so I'm assuming it would significantly improve the compatibility of TiVo.Net.


Added to the new av options page (almost done. Got sick, so I'm here at home instead of work  Not that being sick is nice, but beign at work sucks.)



Aiken said:


> By the way, I'm not sure about the -ac 2 part. I'm pretty sure that if you don't force it, you get however many channels the source had. I gather that a series 2 TiVo can play 5.1 AC3 audio, so limiting it to stereo might be a waste of good data. I'm not very well informed on this, though.


Added another option. You can leave it restricted at 2, or change it to another value, or unrestrict it.



Aiken said:


> A suggestion: Add a few more video bitrates, like 1536, 3072, and 6144. My system can currently stream 2048 in real time easily, but not quite 4096. 3072 would be nice to have as an option. I'm pretty sure a TiVo can play such video bitrates. In fact, I don't think it really cares much at all, since I think it can do VBR.


Added these as well.



Aiken said:


> Another suggestion: Add more of the formats that the newer ffmpeg supports to the default extension list. For instance, I've added mp4, m4v, flv, and a few others. (It's very cool to play back flv videos saved from YouTube on my TiVo. I didn't know ffmpeg could read flash video.)


Anyone wanna make me a list so I don't have to do this myself? I'm likely to do the lazy thing and leave it as is otherwise.



Aiken said:


> Yet another suggestion: I know you said you're going to make an a/v option control panel of sorts, but for the moment it might be nice to have a quick option to reduce output resolution from 720x480 to 480x480 (High/Best on an S2 tivo) or 352x480 (Basic/Low). It'd probably improve transcoding/transfer speeds quite a bit without degrading the quality of the average internet/torrent video, since most are at or below that resolution.
> 
> In fact, since all I think you need to be TiVo-compatible is to be 480 rows, you might not even want to override the source's horizontal resolution, since that would probably degrade the signal the least and the aspect ratio in the mpeg header will take care of the rest. Maybe as an option, anyway. Or maybe an option to set the *maximum* horizontal resolution?


Right now, my code is tied deeply into the 720x480 resolution. This'll probably have to wait.

Anyways, the new AV page + a partially implemented plugin system is nearly ready. I'll post here as usual when I get it up and running. I'm thinking version 0.6.0a. With the plugin system done, there's just 2 or three more minor things before I'm ready to halt features and go for a stable 1.0 release.


----------



## huma

Dude, this kicks ass. Forget what I said earlier.


----------



## BoyScout

BoyScout said:


> Ya, but I have a directory of sub directories. Maybe that is the difference. I'll try to put the files all in the same directory and see what happens.


That's exactly what's happening. It will navigate more than 8 files, but not more than 8 directories.

BoyScout


----------



## pipakin

BoyScout said:


> That's exactly what's happening. It will navigate more than 8 files, but not more than 8 directories.
> 
> BoyScout


Yeah, thought I'd fixed that, but I'll need to look further into it. I'll get back to you.

EDIT: Looks like I forgot to "UrlDecode" the query for comparison to the url for AnchorItem's... It should work correctly in the next version. Just give me an hour or two to finish it up and test it.


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> For now, anything that ffmpeg supports (see http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html#SEC21). I haven't found any of my movies that failed yet, but I'm sure there are some. I'm working on a plugin structure so new transcoders can be put in there to fill in any gaps.


so with that the list says it supports Real Audio and Video I have some .rmvb(real media) so I add ,.rmvb to the Video extensions allowed so I go to the tivo and it see's the folder but tivo says it is empty any help here?


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> so with that the list says it supports Real Audio and Video I have some .rmvb(real media) so I add ,.rmvb to the Video extensions allowed so I go to the tivo and it see's the folder but tivo says it is empty any help here?


Could be it's not as compatible with realmedia as it says it is.


----------



## Aiken

greg_burns said:


> http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=4012d160-79c3-4238-96c8-a27b323d1413
> 
> According to that, AC3 only works wth DVD models. Now, I know that isn't right, but I wouldn't go so far as to say AC3 is the only guaranteed format. That seems contrary to the KB at least.


I was actually basing what I was saying on what people actually found when TTCB was released. MPEG-1 layer 2 was spotty, for some reason, while AC3 seemed to work on all the boxes that were tested, including non-DVD units. Perhaps some of the "weaker" S2 boxes don't do well with it, but weren't present in the group that was tested.

Anyway, it sounds like pipakin is making it an option, so we can all have it whatever way we like.


----------



## BoyScout

Here's a couple weird things I experienced this morning:

If the S2 is recording something when I chose to transfer with tivo.net , the recording was cancelled and the transfer failed.

When I went back to Now Playing after this failure, the only items shown were from my tivo.net directory. A reboot of the S2 resolved it. I don't know if this was just a fluke since it has only happened once. I have had other transfers fail, but not lost my Now Playing folder.

These errors happened while attempting to transfer a 23 Kbps file squished to play on a pocket PC. I was using it because of the small size not the data rate. ;-)


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> <lots and lots of wow! he's adding it!>


You rock.


----------



## Enrique

BoyScout said:


> Here's a couple weird things I experienced this morning:
> 
> If the S2 is recording something when I chose to transfer with tivo.net , the recording was cancelled and the transfer failed.
> 
> When I went back to Now Playing after this failure, the only items shown were from my tivo.net directory. A reboot of the S2 resolved it. I don't know if this was just a fluke since it has only happened once. I have had other transfers fail, but not lost my Now Playing folder.
> 
> These errors happened while attempting to transfer a 23 Kbps file squished to play on a pocket PC. I was using it because of the small size not the data rate. ;-)


ok same thing happen to me but when that happens just go in to the recently deleted folder then go back out that made all the other shows reappear for me.


----------



## carroca

I was very excited last night when I got the Diggnation video to play (the first one that was posted here, ~250MB I think) and also got 1 video file from my honeymoon to play but have had no luck since then even with the same file. I keep getting the TiVo error that the file couldn't be found. Is it possible that this is caused by a slow computer? Mine isn't exactly new and can't even feed realtime video to the TiVo using the Low settings for video and audio.

Also I was testing with some .asf files and found that similar to the problem I had with my upper-case extensions, if I put .asf at the end of the list they weren't found but if I put it at the beginning they were.

Is it normal for only some of the videos to show up on this page (localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video) because I tried a folder last night that had several dozen videos in it and only about 5 or 6 showed up in that XML but all of them showed up on the TiVo.

I'll keep reporting what I find to help make this thing better and more stable. I absolutely loved it when it was working last night.

-Jason


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> Anyone wanna make me a list so I don't have to do this myself? I'm likely to do the lazy thing and leave it as is otherwise.


Here's what I've tried that works:

.asf
.avi
.flv
.mov
.mp4
.mpeg
.mpg
.qt
.ram
.rm
.wmv

These should work, but I don't have any to test with:

.3g2
.3gp
.avs
.cin
.dv
.flc
.fli
.flic
.flx
.m2v
.m4v
.mj2
.mjpg
.mve
.mxf
.nsv
.nuv
.ogv
.smk
.ts
.vid
.vob

There may be more. Those are all the video formats I could work out from ffmpeg -formats, which isn't actually very informative about extensions.

Edit: Oh, and it claims that swf files work, but I wouldn't include them, since they often loop and it would probably be bad to transfer an infinitely-long file to the TiVo.


----------



## Aiken

carroca said:


> I keep getting the TiVo error that the file couldn't be found. Is it possible that this is caused by a slow computer?


I've noticed that if I set the video quality too high, I get the file-not-found error as well. It must time out while ffmpeg is still encoding the first chunk.



> Also I was testing with some .asf files and found that similar to the problem I had with my upper-case extensions, if I put .asf at the end of the list they weren't found but if I put it at the beginning they were.


I've noticed that, too. Probably either the last extension is getting ignored, or it has to be in alphabetical order.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

*pipakin* you rock! :up: :up: I don't know what you are waiting for to link a paypal account so that we can donate for your efforts. At least, let us buy you coffee or whatever keeps you awake to keep the program going. I've been following this thread since 2 days ago, but after installing and reinstalling like crazy, 0.5.5a got it right!

I was streaming last night, but had a few questions:

- Is there a 'minimum' size for the files? Yesterday I tried streaming a few .avi files that were less than 120 MB at medium quality, and were not found. The rest were larger than 120MB files and all were found ok.

- I agree, I also had a failure to Transfer when the Tivo is recording. I guess it can't do two recordings at the same time.

- Did I read right that to clear the errors you have to manually clear the .htm file? Just checking. It would be nice if they clear when the application closed.

- One last thing, it would be cool if one could specify which tivo to link it to. Right now it links to both my Tivos and I guess that could slow the tranfer down.

Maybe once this thing is totally stable and I can get my network speed up I can forget about buying a dedicated media-network box (I was about to buy one like the Mediagate or the MVIX boxes to move my TB of stuff to the TV)

Thanks again man, and *aiken* too for posting the list of file extensions

PS- If I ever upgrade to Wireless N, do you guys think the Tivos will read faster or stay at Wireless G speed? Not really sure.


----------



## pipakin

ciscokidinsf said:


> *pipakin* you rock! :up: :up: I don't know what you are waiting for to link a paypal account so that we can donate for your efforts. At least, let us buy you coffee or whatever keeps you awake to keep the program going. I've been following this thread since 2 days ago, but after installing and reinstalling like crazy, 0.5.5a got it right!


*points at the "Support this project" link on the tivo.net page and the sourceforge page.* 

Don't anyone feel obligated to do anything like that. I wrote this for myself and then figured other people would find it useful. I'm in it for fun, not money.

Sorry about no updates today, been ill and spending time with the wife. I've got it working with more expansive options and some more error checking, etc. I'm still working on the verbose errors for mono, but I haven't quite finished up there. As for the "File not found on the server" , I'm no sure if that could just be a slow pc, since it only displays that error when it gets a "404 page not found" error returned from the server, which I only do if the server can't find the file. There could be some goofiness going on, I'll take a look and see if I can reproduce the error.

Oh, and due to an error, it was ignoring the last file type. just add ,.blah on the end or something


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> just add ,.blah on the end or something


That's funny. That's exactly what I did, verbatim. 

Hope you feel better...


----------



## pipakin

ciscokidinsf said:


> - Is there a 'minimum' size for the files? Yesterday I tried streaming a few .avi files that were less than 120 MB at medium quality, and were not found. The rest were larger than 120MB files and all were found ok.


Shouldn't be a problem. I've done a few small files as a test, and they all seem to read ok...It may be due to the bogus size I pass the tivo. I'll make sure that the next version I post has a better file size estimation.



ciscokidinsf said:


> - I agree, I also had a failure to Transfer when the Tivo is recording. I guess it can't do two recordings at the same time.


Hrm...I'll go see what I can find with my TiVo. I think mine may be immune to this particular problem. What model TiVo do you have?



ciscokidinsf said:


> - Did I read right that to clear the errors you have to manually clear the .htm file? Just checking. It would be nice if they clear when the application closed.


Er, yeah. I need to go add that button.



ciscokidinsf said:


> - One last thing, it would be cool if one could specify which tivo to link it to. Right now it links to both my Tivos and I guess that could slow the tranfer down.


Shouldn't affect the speed. The TiVo only queries the server when you ask it to. The beacon it sends out once a minute doesn't change with multiple tivos either, as it is sent to the broadcast address.



ciscokidinsf said:


> Maybe once this thing is totally stable and I can get my network speed up I can forget about buying a dedicated media-network box (I was about to buy one like the Mediagate or the MVIX boxes to move my TB of stuff to the TV)


Don't let it be said I ever tried to disuade someone from buying a new gadget.



ciscokidinsf said:


> PS- If I ever upgrade to Wireless N, do you guys think the Tivos will read faster or stay at Wireless G speed? Not really sure.


Depends on the adapter it uses. I'd be willing to bet that it won't do better than "G", though.


----------



## David Scavo

You may want to edit the main post to mention that this uses TivoToGo (and not MultiRoom Viewing) and thus will not work on DirecTIVO units.

I was hoping this could replace my use of TivoServer with my 3 DirecTIVOs, but my dream died when I saw on the support forum that this requires TTG. I couldn't figure out why TIVO.NET would not show up in my NPL.

Thanks for a great utility for the standalone TIVO units though !!!


----------



## pipakin

David Scavo said:


> You may want to edit the main post to mention that this uses TivoToGo (and not MultiRoom Viewing) and thus will not work on DirecTIVO units.
> 
> I was hoping this could replace my use of TivoServer with my 3 DirecTIVOs, but my dream died when I saw on the support forum that this requires TTG. I couldn't figure out why TIVO.NET would not show up in my NPL.
> 
> Thanks for a great utility for the standalone TIVO units though !!!


What does it take to get it to work in MRV mode? seemed to me the only difference was the beacon (advertising as a dvr instead of a pc. Should be doable... *shrug* maybe once I get version 1 done.


----------



## Sam Lowry

Just installed the version that was up today (.55a?). Amazing that it works so well for such an earlier version of a program. Good job! I hope that TiVo starts sending some $ your way. You deserve it. I haven't put it through a full test- but I'm transfering an .avi and it looks great.


----------



## pipakin

And I give you....
Version 0.6.0a! : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.6.0a.msi?use_mirror=osdn

Changes:
- Multiple input directories (just seperate with a ";")
- More default types (perhaps...too many?)
- Plugin architecture in place (ffmpeg is the only plugin)
- Admin rearranged (ffmpeg specific options on it's page)
- WAY more AV options.
- Better file size estimation (by a long shot).
- Duration calculated (though I'm not sure it's going to the TiVo correctly).
- Added "Clear Log" button to error log.
- New ID generated each time the server is run (allowing you to run multiple servers on the same network).
- Er, I think that's it.


----------



## leppard

I'm still getting the same error with 0.6a:

The Tivo.Net Server (notebookname) Video PC's Now Playing List could not be displayed because of an uknown error.

I checked the error log and got the following message:

ContextCallback Unknown Url: /favicon.ico Medium Error notebookname 127.0.0.1 

Any ideas on how to get this to work would be great (I've completed disabled windows firewall btw).

r


----------



## pipakin

leppard said:


> I'm still getting the same error with 0.6a:
> 
> The Tivo.Net Server (notebookname) Video PC's Now Playing List could not be displayed because of an uknown error.
> 
> I checked the error log and got the following message:
> 
> ContextCallback Unknown Url: /favicon.ico Medium Error notebookname 127.0.0.1
> 
> Any ideas on how to get this to work would be great (I've completed disabled windows firewall btw).
> 
> r


Is the laptop and the tivo on the same network? 
What version of the TiVo software do you have (On the TiVo box)?
What OS are we running on?


----------



## David Scavo

pipakin said:


> What does it take to get it to work in MRV mode? seemed to me the only difference was the beacon (advertising as a dvr instead of a pc. Should be doable... *shrug* maybe once I get version 1 done.


Not really sure. I may take a stab and start going through the TivoServer code to see how different the MRV code is....


----------



## leppard

pipakin said:


> Is the laptop and the tivo on the same network?
> What version of the TiVo software do you have (On the TiVo box)?
> What OS are we running on?


Yeah, the laptop is on the same network (I can stream my music and pictures to TiVo using Tivo Desktop and I can transfer shows from TiVo to my notebook).

The TiVo software is: 7.2.0-oth-01-2-540

The OS is Win XP with all the latest patches.


----------



## leppard

greg_burns said:


> We'll there's your problem! How the heck is it still at 7.2? Did you just buy this?


Yeah, it just came in the mail a day or two ago. I looked at upgrading to 7.2.1, and put in a web request, but it hasn't happened yet.

Do I need 7.2.1? And if so, is there a quick way to get it or do I just have to wait?


----------



## leppard

greg_burns said:


> Go into the Settings->Phone & Network->Connect to the TiVo service now
> 
> Don't need to wait until 2am reboot. Just restart it and it will install (if it says pending restart)


Yeah, it says pending restart in the status. So, was the 7.2.0 version of the software the problem?


----------



## Stu_Bee

.6 Still working great on my PC !

Minor suggestions:
- You only have the one standard Frame Rate listed. It would be cool if there was a type in box next to this, so we could specify our own rates if we didn't want to use the standard. I use 24 as it usually resolves jittery panning issues..but I'm not sure this works on all Tivo models.
- The additional FFMPEG command line option windows are gone. True, I don't think I need to add any additional commands...but you may just want to have it there for the tweakers.
- Is there someway to tell the OS to set FFMPEG.EXE to high priority CPU usage. I noticed that ffmpeg is only using about 50% of my cpu..and since it's a little behind realtime, I was wondering if this might beef it up.
----
Thanks for adding all those additional bitrates!


----------



## leppard

greg_burns said:


> Yes. TivoComeBack was introduced in 7.2.2(?) or something.
> 
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=4012d160-79c3-4238-96c8-a27b323d1413
> 
> That says 7.2 or later. Gotta check my facts...
> 
> Edit: if it still doesn't work after installing 8.1, go to http://www.tivo.com/manage and makes sure transfers are enabled.


Finally, got it working. Thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## pipakin

Stu_Bee said:


> .6 Still working great on my PC !
> 
> Minor suggestions:
> - You only have the one standard Frame Rate listed. It would be cool if there was a type in box next to this, so we could specify our own rates if we didn't want to use the standard. I use 24 as it usually resolves jittery panning issues..but I'm not sure this works on all Tivo models.
> - The additional FFMPEG command line option windows are gone. True, I don't think I need to add any additional commands...but you may just want to have it there for the tweakers.
> - Is there someway to tell the OS to set FFMPEG.EXE to high priority CPU usage. I noticed that ffmpeg is only using about 50% of my cpu..and since it's a little behind realtime, I was wondering if this might beef it up.
> ----
> Thanks for adding all those additional bitrates!


- Yeah, additional framerates/custom framerates are forthcomming. I just wanted to get version 0.6.0a out since most of the stuff was ready.
- I changed the whole architechture and those got lost in the shuffle. I'll add em back next go.
- Not that I know of, but I'll look into some alternative solutions.

EDIT: If you want to force a custom frame rate, go into the registry (HKLM\Software\TiVoDotNet) and change the FFMpeg_FrameRate value to whatever you want. (EDIT #2: and restart the service)


----------



## carroca

0.6.0a is quite an improvement. It is now handling every .mpg I throw at it. Still having trouble with my .mov files.

I also noticed that pressing the skip to end (->) button while showing a long list of files doesn't work correctly. If I'm at the top of the list and press the button to go to the bottom of the list, the screen refreshes with the top video still at the top (highlighted) followed by the videos that would be listed on the 2nd page (not at the end of the list). Also if I press Select on the currently highlighted video, which is showing the name of the first video in the list, it brings up the screen for the 8th video in the list (the last video on the 1st page). Pressing the skip to end button several times produces the same results with the first video listed at the top followed by the 9th though 15th videos. On the other hand, if you are on the last page, with any video highlighted (except the last) the skip to end button will take you to the last video. If you have the last video highlighted, the skip to end button takes you back to the top of the list as expected.

I'm pretty sure that is a very confusing explanation of the problem so let me know if you can't reproduce it and need a better explanation. I'm not even sure this is a problem with the program or with the TiVo software.


Another weird thing I saw was that at Low quality about 50-60% of my processor was being used by ffmpeg but at Insane about 10-20% was being used. This seems backwards but maybe there is less work for it to do if it is reducing the quality of the original video less. I don't know much about this sort of thing. Anyway if it is a problem it would seem to be with ffmpeg.

Suggestions: Buttons to clear the transfer history and one to restore default settings (I didn't get the expanded file extension list because my previous list was preserved)

As always, keep up the great work.


-Jason


----------



## pipakin

carroca said:


> 0.6.0a is quite an improvement. It is now handling every .mpg I throw at it. Still having trouble with my .mov files.
> 
> I also noticed that pressing the skip to end (->) button while showing a long list of files doesn't work correctly. If I'm at the top of the list and press the button to go to the bottom of the list, the screen refreshes with the top video still at the top (highlighted) followed by the videos that would be listed on the 2nd page (not at the end of the list). Also if I press Select on the currently highlighted video, which is showing the name of the first video in the list, it brings up the screen for the 8th video in the list (the last video on the 1st page). Pressing the skip to end button several times produces the same results with the first video listed at the top followed by the 9th though 15th videos. On the other hand, if you are on the last page, with any video highlighted (except the last) the skip to end button will take you to the last video. If you have the last video highlighted, the skip to end button takes you back to the top of the list as expected.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is a very confusing explanation of the problem so let me know if you can't reproduce it and need a better explanation. I'm not even sure this is a problem with the program or with the TiVo software.


This is probably my software not behaving acording to spec correctly. Thanks for the very detailed bug report. I'll tackle this bug next.



carroca said:


> Another weird thing I saw was that at Low quality about 50-60% of my processor was being used by ffmpeg but at Insane about 10-20% was being used. This seems backwards but maybe there is less work for it to do if it is reducing the quality of the original video less. I don't know much about this sort of thing. Anyway if it is a problem it would seem to be with ffmpeg.


Hit the nail on the head there. It's actually easier to use higher res output when the input is high res. However, it's still more to stream over the network (which is usually where the bottleneck is).



carroca said:


> Suggestions: Buttons to clear the transfer history and one to restore default settings (I didn't get the expanded file extension list because my previous list was preserved)
> 
> As always, keep up the great work.
> 
> -Jason


Good calls there. In the short term, you can just delete the registry values to reset them (all but installpath and ffmpeg_path. Don't delete those).


----------



## windracer

The 0.6.0 Mono archive on SourceForge only has the TivoMono.exe in it and still reports 0.5.5a as the version. Should there be an updated DLL?


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> The 0.6.0 Mono archive on SourceForge only has the TivoMono.exe in it and still reports 0.5.5a as the version. Should there be an updated DLL?


Strange. Seems ok when I just downloaded it. I'll rebuild it and put it back up.

EDIT: Ok, built a new zip file and verified the contents. It should be ok.


----------



## windracer

Yup, that worked, thanks!


----------



## tiberius_k

Hi, 

Any assistance you can offer will be tremendously appreciated. 

Here's my error log. 

SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error SystemA socket operation was attempted to an unreachable hostFatal Error SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error 
EDIT: I'm running Windows 2k
what do I need to do? 

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]

I've installed the 0.6.0a release and opened up 9033 and 9032 both TCP and UDP in windows firewall. I can ping the tivo's IP address just fine but the tivo does not list the TiVo.Net server in the NPL at all. I am also getting an error showing in my log.
System Result cannot be called on a failed Match. Minor Error 

any ideas why the server is not seen when running?


----------



## ciscokidinsf

I'm trying to test the Mono version in my mac. I have an older 2G Imac with OS X 10.3 But:

Where is the link to the 0.6.0 Mono version? I only saw the 0.3 in sourceforge

Also, I tried to 'unzip' the earlier mono version and it failed in my Mac OSX 10.3, can you placed an unzipped version, or repost the zipped file?

Second question, I was transferring a file when my laptop ran out of battery, I plugged it back in but lost the transfer. How do I delete the 'partial' transfer from the Tivo? or re-start the same transfer? (it transferred 20 minutes of a movie) I can't seem to find the partial file anywhere. 

Has anyone done Mac yet? or am I the first?


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> - New ID generated each time the server is run (allowing you to run multiple servers on the same network).


Would it be possible to auto-generate the ID once, or perhaps each time a button is pressed in the admin panel? Having it change every time might cause issues if someone else is accessing the TiVo.Net NPL when it's restarted. Previously, that worked just fine.

Other than that... yay!


----------



## [email protected]

ciscokidinsf said:


> Has anyone done Mac yet? or am I the first?


To my knowledge you are the first running it on a mac without running bootcamp or parallels. I could not get mono to work so I am running it in parallels 

0.6.1a Mono Download


----------



## MichaelK

just want to say that pipakin is cracking me up.

Tivo announced in November that they were updating tivodesktop plus (their pay version) to support this before year end (6 weeks). Nothing ever showed up and then at CES they indeicated in an interview that it would be months more to a preview version that likley will only work with a few file types. 

Now pipakin whips out a more full featured version in a matter of a few days...

Pipakin -seriously, maybe you should offer to just take a weeks vacation and consult for a week to finish their tivodesktop version 2.4. You could probably get a pile of cash!


----------



## usnret

+1 on the above. Pipakin has it "all in one sock" thats for sure. This is the best thread ever. Tks also to Dan for bump up so that we could get it all. Now for a really dumb question (I am a dummy programing wise), could someone please explain just what this program actually does?
Also, kudo's to the folks that have been providing data to Pipakin. They have done a fine job also.


----------



## leppard

Hey folks. I'm having a bit of trouble transferring movies over. I transferred one movie and it worked fine, but the second movie I tried reached 109% and then canceled. Any thoughts on why it might have canceled, especially after reaching 109% (i.e. why wasn't it finished at that point?).


----------



## pipakin

leppard said:


> Hey folks. I'm having a bit of trouble transferring movies over. I transferred one movie and it worked fine, but the second movie I tried reached 109% and then canceled. Any thoughts on why it might have canceled, especially after reaching 109% (i.e. why wasn't it finished at that point?).


Hrm...Could be the new filesize estimation. I noticed a small bug in it this morning that could underestimate the final size of the file. I'll do some more tests and get back to you.


----------



## pipakin

Aiken said:


> Would it be possible to auto-generate the ID once, or perhaps each time a button is pressed in the admin panel? Having it change every time might cause issues if someone else is accessing the TiVo.Net NPL when it's restarted. Previously, that worked just fine.
> 
> Other than that... yay!


Yes  I'll be glad to add that to the next version.


----------



## pipakin

tiberius_k said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any assistance you can offer will be tremendously appreciated.
> 
> Here's my error log.
> 
> SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error SystemA socket operation was attempted to an unreachable hostFatal Error SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error
> EDIT: I'm running Windows 2k
> what do I need to do?
> 
> Thank you.


Upgrade to XP? I kid. I'm not sure how compatible it'll be with Win2k. Worst case, you can download the windows Mono build and get TiVoMono  I got that running on an old NT4 machine as a joke the other day.


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> I've installed the 0.6.0a release and opened up 9033 and 9032 both TCP and UDP in windows firewall. I can ping the tivo's IP address just fine but the tivo does not list the TiVo.Net server in the NPL at all. I am also getting an error showing in my log.
> System Result cannot be called on a failed Match. Minor Error
> 
> any ideas why the server is not seen when running?


Hrm. Sounds like an issue with the duration code I built. I'll look into that one, it could be the version of ffmpeg you're using is an issue. What platform we talking about here? Windows? Mac? linux?


----------



## pipakin

ciscokidinsf said:


> I'm trying to test the Mono version in my mac. I have an older 2G Imac with OS X 10.3 But:
> 
> Where is the link to the 0.6.0 Mono version? I only saw the 0.3 in sourceforge
> 
> Also, I tried to 'unzip' the earlier mono version and it failed in my Mac OSX 10.3, can you placed an unzipped version, or repost the zipped file?
> 
> Second question, I was transferring a file when my laptop ran out of battery, I plugged it back in but lost the transfer. How do I delete the 'partial' transfer from the Tivo? or re-start the same transfer? (it transferred 20 minutes of a movie) I can't seem to find the partial file anywhere.
> 
> Has anyone done Mac yet? or am I the first?


I believe someone posted the 0.6.0a link. You can delete the partial transfer from your Now Playing List. You can also go to the TODO list and cancel it there, I believe.

I haven't got any confirmed reports of it actually working on the mac yet. I know windracer had gotten it at least partially working on linux.


----------



## [email protected]

pipakin said:


> Hrm. Sounds like an issue with the duration code I built. I'll look into that one, it could be the version of ffmpeg you're using is an issue. What platform we talking about here? Windows? Mac? linux?


Windows XP SP2 running in parallels on a MacBook CoreDuo


----------



## hoodrat

This is great! I love that this is being put together and improved at such a breakneck pace. I'm sure it will be better than whatever Tivo manages to come up with in Tivo Desktop 2.4.

Great work and keep it up.


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> Windows XP SP2 running in parallels on a MacBook CoreDuo


That's a new one 

Hrm...I assume the XP ports are open (I think you already had said they were). It should at least display on the NPL of the TiVo. Could it be that broadcast packets don't get sent right when working within that environement?

I could add an option to manually set the destination for the outgoing UDP beacon so you could send it directly to the TiVo instead of always sending to the 255.255.255.255 broadcast address....

Can you run TiVo Desktop under parallels?


----------



## [email protected]

got it running. Just started working after leaving it running for 15 minutes it now shows up in the NPL. Yes TiVo Desktop works fine under parallels.


----------



## Nethead28

I can transfer vids fine. But from - v1 - to newest v.06a... I have never been able to access these settings - always Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage ???? It is directed to hxxp://localhost:9033/ Any Idea's?

Have firewall shut off for testing.

Thanks "pipakin" for this great app!!!! YOU DA MAN!!!

Thanks,
Nethead28


----------



## pipakin

Nethead28 said:


> I can transfer vids fine. But from - v1 - to newest v.06a... I have never been able to access these settings - always Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage ???? It is directed to hxxp://localhost:9033/ Any Idea's?
> 
> Have firewall shut off for testing.
> 
> Thanks "pipakin" for this great app!!!! YOU DA MAN!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Nethead28


Check your hosts file and see if it's screwed up. another one is to use your local ip instead of localhost.


----------



## Nethead28

Thanks for reply!

I tried local IP and still the same results.

How to check hosts file?

I ran - nslookup localhost - and I get a dos window popup quick and it is gone - I can't see any info.


----------



## [email protected]

anyone know how to make this thing encode faster? Im on a wired 100 base-T network with my tivo and laptop and ffmpeg is only utalizing 30% of my processor. The videos on the screen can't keep up and I eventually have to wait for it to encode more of the file before I can continue watching

ALSO
Half of my valid .MP4 files do not show up. I have over 30 in one directory and the tivo only sees 14. Any way to see why? Logfile doesn't show anything too interesting. I used HandBrake to make these files and they are MP4 H.264.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Sorry guys, No Go on the Mac test b/c the 'zipped' file for some odd reason the Tivo dot _not_ file cannot be unzipped in my Mac. (I did get Mono and ffmpegX working) *pipakin*, if you can post the unzipped file, I'll try again. Although my programming skills in the Mac are next to nothing, and I couldn't get the Tivotogo hack for Mac to work either a few weeks ago.

Also, it seems like that 'partial' transfer dissapeared. It was NOT on the ' Now Playing List' so I really wonder if it is still in the Tivo or not.

I can't get my Clone High.avi files to transfer, everything else seems OK. The only difference is that those are the smallest files I have (130MB) I'll try a different encoding to see if its the encode.


----------



## greg_burns

Nethead28 said:


> Thanks for reply!
> 
> I tried local IP and still the same results.
> 
> How to check hosts file?
> 
> I ran - nslookup localhost - and I get a dos window popup quick and it is gone - I can't see any info.


Start->Run->type cmd to open command window

Then type nslookup localhost

You'll find your hosts file here:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts no extension, just open in notepad


----------



## acidx

I can't access the admin page. Firewall off. I'm running Vista RTM though. Transferring videos is sort of working. On a 800 mb file it seemed like it transferred it all and then it disappeared


----------



## leppard

ecorse said:


> I keep getting an unknown error when I activate now playing list on tivo, how come and how do I fix it?


What version of tivo software are you running?


----------



## leppard

greg_burns said:


> Ecorse, see what happens after you update it to 8.1. Still no luck with forcing connections?


The upgrade solved the problem for me.


----------



## leppard

ecorse said:


> Well now its actually saying pending restart after I connect to the tivo service now, so do I unplug it and plug it back in and it will do it? Thanks for all your help guys


If you go to the settings menu, there is a way to restart it that way, without having to unplug it. That will update the software and then it should work.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

OK, now I know I am not crazy. This time I interrupted a transfer on purpose. 2 things happened:

- When I stopped the Tivo transfer, the partial transfer dissapears completely!  The portion did NOT remain in the 'Now Playing' Menu AT ALL. (And its not in deleted folder either) Where do they go? Are they deleted or occupying space? Scary. Not even Tivotogo sees the partial files

- When I interrupt a transfer I have to re-start the laptop to re-connect the application. Last night it happened by mistake (Laptop ran out of juice) but now apparently it is for real. Has anyone tried stopping a transfer in the middle? What happens? 

I got WinXP Home, and my Tivo is a Series 2 (Not DVD)


----------



## [email protected]

*pipakin* there appears to be an issue with 0.6.0 on windows where not all of my MP4s are showing up. Downgrading to 0.5.5 fixed that issue and they now show up fine.


----------



## greg_burns

ecorse said:


> I have some .wmv videos in it and they show up, but when I click on Watch on this TV it loads then gives an error saying
> 
> Can't Transfer


Same here. These are diggnation .wmv's (if it matters)


----------



## ecorse

greg_burns said:


> Same here. These are diggnation .wmv's (if it matters)


Ok so that means they wont play right?


----------



## greg_burns

ecorse said:


> Ok so that means they wont play right?


Aiken says he got wmv to work.  
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4816225&&#post4816225


----------



## jfh3

I have wmv files working (just added them to the end of the list), but I'm having problems getting more than 2 minutes to transfer.


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> *pipakin* there appears to be an issue with 0.6.0 on windows where not all of my MP4s are showing up. Downgrading to 0.5.5 fixed that issue and they now show up fine.


Strange. I didn't change anything big on the listing and definately didn't exclude anything....I'll look into it tonight/tommorow, and you can expect at least 1 or 2 updates tomorrow. Today's been hang out with the wife day


----------



## pipakin

ciscokidinsf said:


> OK, now I know I am not crazy. This time I interrupted a transfer on purpose. 2 things happened:
> 
> - When I stopped the Tivo transfer, the partial transfer dissapears completely!  The portion did NOT remain in the 'Now Playing' Menu AT ALL. (And its not in deleted folder either) Where do they go? Are they deleted or occupying space? Scary. Not even Tivotogo sees the partial files
> 
> - When I interrupt a transfer I have to re-start the laptop to re-connect the application. Last night it happened by mistake (Laptop ran out of juice) but now apparently it is for real. Has anyone tried stopping a transfer in the middle? What happens?
> 
> I got WinXP Home, and my Tivo is a Series 2 (Not DVD)


Strange...I've interrupted many-a-transfer, though always from the TiVo side. when I interrupt it from the computer end, TiVo does hang until the service is restarted. I'm not sure If I can fix that one.

As for the transfers disappearing, I can't seem to reproduce the problem on this end. What TiVo software version are you using?

EDIT: What I need to do is include a transfer log, where it shows the output from ffmpeg in full. That way you could see what the error was if there was one.

EDIT #2: If you want, you can email me one of these files that doesn't work (if it's small enough) or provide me with a link to one. my email addy is philip at satellite-of-love.org


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Software is 8.1-01-2-540 version. Tivo series 2.

Also, how come I have to re-start the laptop to restart The application when I cancel the transfer? that's weird as well. After cancelling, it just won't start until I reboot.

Edit 1: whoops I already cleared the log. I'll try canceling another transfer and saving the log. (where is the log again?)

Edit#2: Tried but failed to email the file. (Too big probably, even zipped)


----------



## }{unter

I have been searching for this for a long time and can't tell you how happy I am to finally be able to watch my HD xvids via my TIVO. I have bought several Divx compatible Philips DVD players but none have been able to play HR.HDTV or HDTV xvids.

I equate this technology to that of the IPod revolution. I used to convert my high res xvids and TS files to DVD format, burn then watch...which took copious amounts of time and effort. Or, I settled for low res 624x352 350 mb xvids burned and played on my Philips DVD players. Or, I converted said files to mpeg format and played via TIVO.

Now...I just sit back and watch those hd xvids without the hassle! I wonder if TIVO will recognize how this could revolutionize their product from a mere DVR to a basically a supped-up home video IPod.

I do have one complaint. I have several sub-directories in which I store my files but am not able to scroll or page down past the first screen. In addition, I often times am unable see even a full first screen directory - one 3 - 4 subdirectories listed despite many more actually being there.

Well, Thanks again,
}{unter


----------



## pipakin

}{unter said:


> I do have one complaint. I have several sub-directories in which I store my files but am not able to scroll or page down past the first screen. In addition, I often times am unable see even a full first screen directory - one 3 - 4 subdirectories listed despite many more actually being there.
> 
> Well, Thanks again,
> }{unter


Yeah, I've got this on the list of bugs already and I know there's something goofy in the listing code for subdirs. I'll squash the bug eventually.... 

Time to go back to sleep. (Stupid on-call pager...waking me up in the middle of the night....*grumble grumble*unpaid overtime*grumble grumble*)


----------



## xblahx

I'm attempting to use .60 with WinXP (SP2, all updated), with an 80hr S2. 

- I can start transfers, but they seem to die. No partial xfer is left behind on the Tivo. 
- Interrupted xfers still leave ffmpeg running on my PC, apparently.... I woke 
up this morning to my PC having probably 20 instances of ffmpeg running...doing what,
I have no idea. I assume still processing failed and/or cancelled xfers. 
The machine was seriously bogged down.
- I have the "one screen of files/folders" problem I've seen mentioned here. I can't
see more than 8 folders on the Tivo. Attempting to navigate down the list only causes
the first 8 folders to reappear as if they're the only folders available.

I've not yet been successful completing a single xfer.  But I remain hopeful, and appreciate the effort and speed of development (and all the time and interest in helping people figure it all out, too).

-xb

(the failed-xfers look like a network issue on my end, sorry...but the lack of a partial download, and all the still-running ffmpeg orphans remain)


----------



## Tonyeo

Hi just installed version 0.6.0a main page comes up but it will not show any video files, I have put files into the default dir, There is nothing in the error log ?

Tonyeo


----------



## Aiken

greg_burns said:


> Aiken says he got wmv to work.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4816225&&#post4816225


Yup, I did, and I just downloaded a diggnation wmv and viewed it on the TiVo via TiVo.Net with no issues, at least in the first ten minutes.

However, keep in mind that I don't agree with the default audio settings. I'm using:



> Audio Codec
> AC3 codec _<-- I think this makes a difference_
> 
> Audio Bit Rate
> Medium (192kb/s) _<-- all settings seem to work_
> 
> Audio Sample Rate
> Restrict to: 48000 _<-- I think this makes a difference_
> 
> Audio Channels
> Restrict to: 2 _<--- not sure about this_
> 
> Audio Sync
> Do not use audio sync _<-- dunno_


I still think AC3 48kHz is the only reliable way to go. I'm not sure the bit rate or the sync matter much, at least in this case.


----------



## pipakin

Aiken said:


> Yup, I did, and I just downloaded a diggnation wmv and viewed it on the TiVo via TiVo.Net with no issues, at least in the first ten minutes.
> 
> However, keep in mind that I don't agree with the default audio settings. I'm using:
> 
> I still think AC3 48kHz is the only reliable way to go. I'm not sure the bit rate or the sync matter much, at least in this case.


yeah, I may change the defaults to this. I'm working on the ">8 folders" issue right now, hopefuly that gets figured out relatively quickly. I'm not sure why ffmpeg would hang like that. I have a line in the program like this:



Code:


if (requestCancelled)
{
    ffmpeg.Kill();

that should keep any hangers-on from...er....hanging on.  I'll try harder to cause transfers to fail on my end (nothing like the "foil over the wireless adapter" trick for intentionally hosing the network connection).

EDIT: Ok, folders bug is fixed in code, now to tackle the "some movies not showing up" bug. Anyone got one of those movies that won't show up when others do they'd be willing to send me/show me a link to?


----------



## Namsur

I'm having trouble with the admin page, it won't even load. I tried to restart the service, but got an error saying it failed to stop. THis is version 060a on Windows 2000 SP4, any suggestions?


----------



## pipakin

Namsur said:


> I'm having trouble with the admin page, it won't even load. I tried to restart the service, but got an error saying it failed to stop. THis is version 060a on Windows 2000 SP4, any suggestions?


Hrm. Win2k might not be able to run the service...I think I'll put a windows mono installer together for people who want to run the mono version on windows (for older OSes like win2k, or just for fun).


----------



## Namsur

Anything I can change in the registry, etc.? If Win2k has trouble, I'd recommend adding a warning or taking it out of the support altogether.

BTW, I entered a support ticket on the sourceforge page. It has more info that I couldn't post here due to being under 5 posts.

This seems like a great tool and I really hope I can use it.


----------



## greg_burns

Namsur said:


> Anything I can change in the registry, etc.? If Win2k has trouble, I'd recommend adding a warning or taking it out of the support altogether.
> 
> BTW, I entered a support ticket on the sourceforge page. It has more info that I couldn't post here due to being under 5 posts.
> 
> This seems like a great tool and I really hope I can use it.


I'm installing on my Win2K Pro box to see what happens. Never had any problems with .NET services on Win2K server...


----------



## pipakin

Namsur said:


> Anything I can change in the registry, etc.? If Win2k has trouble, I'd recommend adding a warning or taking it out of the support altogether.
> 
> BTW, I entered a support ticket on the sourceforge page. It has more info that I couldn't post here due to being under 5 posts.
> 
> This seems like a great tool and I really hope I can use it.


I'll do what I can to get it working on 2k.  If nothing else, like I said, we can get the mono version running on 2k.


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> I'm installing on my Win2K Pro box to see what happens. Never had any problems with .NET services on Win2K server...


Thanks greg, I don't have a box to spare around here (nor a copy of win2k since msdn isn't offering it anymore).


----------



## Namsur

Forgot to mention this is pro, not server.
Thanks!


----------



## Tivogre

Anyone made any strides on getting this working as an MRV client vs. TTG?

I'd love to use this on my network of hacked DTivos!


----------



## pipakin

Tivogre said:


> Anyone made any strides on getting this working as an MRV client vs. TTG?
> 
> I'd love to use this on my network of hacked DTivos!


Looked into it a bit, but I don't actually have a hacked tivo 

I'm going to attack this a little more once I've got some of the critical bugs I've got right now worked out.


----------



## Tonyeo

Ok what am I doing wrong, no matter what I try I just can not get the program to see the video files, also every so often I can not access localhost and I have to uninstall and reinstall to get it to work, getting frustrated, besides that keep up the good work.

Tonyeo


I give up, I can not even see tivodtnet in my now playing list, ports 9033,9032 port forwarded (my laptop ip and tivo ip) I turned off zone alarm still nothing, very frustrating I am running xp as well so that should not be a problem, Tivo desktop works fine, Tivodtnet is showing up in processes, I have read every post twice and still nothing, depression is setting in as I so wanted this.

Tonyeo


I have just realised that if I restart my comp I can no longer get access to localhost untill I uninstall then reinstall then I can get the admin page. I have tried it a number of times with the same results.

Tonyeo


----------



## [email protected]

pipakin said:


> EDIT: Ok, folders bug is fixed in code, now to tackle the "some movies not showing up" bug. Anyone got one of those movies that won't show up when others do they'd be willing to send me/show me a link to?


I do and will be able to FTP it to you once I get home around 5 PM EST. I may also be able to set up a FTP server on my end if you don't have one. Let me know via PM how you want to handle it.


----------



## GeeCee

Maybe I'm missing something obvious, but I'm dumping video files into the video folder. I check the administration page's transfer page and nothing shows up. Nothing shows up on the error log either. Is it not seeing my video files? Or am I not doing something that I need to?

ffmpeg never appears to start.

Edit: Oh, so I initiate the transfer from my Tivo's Now Playing list.. I see.


----------



## BostonJay

I've been playing with Tivo[dot]Net and here is what I found

System: Windows XP SP2
Version: 0.6.0a
Tivo: 80hr S2

- From external USB drive, there is a chance the drive winds down on its own and causes a transfer to fail.

- Clicking on "Error Log" link when no log exists yet caused the Tivo[dot]Net service to die, requires restarting the service.

- Occasionally can't see the video files from the Tivo box side, requiring restarting the Tivo[dot]Net service.

- On a wireless G network (10Mb wired) with very little LAN usage but even the lowest quality setting can't transfer to the Tivo box fast enough to play in real-time. With 10Mbps available most of the time, a 1Mbps stream should move better than real-time.

Suggestions:

- Put version number on the Admin page

- Pre-generate MPEG2 data on pending transfers (if possible, and user's system is fast enough to support generating an MPEG stream for the Tivo while generating another one in the background)

- Try to support Windows 2000 - I use that mostly and XP is for a clean environment

- (Possible?) Support folders on Tivo so that I can organize transfered files into different folders (the way Tivo does for Season Passes)

- (Possible?) Allow multiple video files to be merged before sending or treated as an single stream to the TIvo. I know I can do this ahead of time, but it would save a lot of hassle.

Question to anyone out there, not related to Tivo[dot]Net: Is it possible to protect access to certain folders or recordings? Rename recordings?


----------



## pipakin

BostonJay said:


> I've been playing with Tivo[dot]Net and here is what I found
> 
> System: Windows XP SP2
> Version: 0.6.0a
> Tivo: 80hr S2
> 
> - From external USB drive, there is a chance the drive winds down on its own and causes a transfer to fail.


Probably an ffmpeg issue.



BostonJay said:


> - Clicking on "Error Log" link when no log exists yet caused the Tivo[dot]Net service to die, requires restarting the service.


I'll fix that.



BostonJay said:


> - Occasionally can't see the video files from the Tivo box side, requiring restarting the Tivo[dot]Net service.


Shouldn't require a restart, but I think there are times when the service gets an error and stops listening. I'm trying to weed those out.



BostonJay said:


> - On a wireless G network (10Mb wired) with very little LAN usage but even the lowest quality setting can't transfer to the Tivo box fast enough to play in real-time. With 10Mbps available most of the time, a 1Mbps stream should move better than real-time.


Hrm. My machine can do Medium-Low over my noisy 1Mbps wifi.



BostonJay said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> - Put version number on the Admin page


Look at the top.



BostonJay said:


> - Pre-generate MPEG2 data on pending transfers (if possible, and user's system is fast enough to support generating an MPEG stream for the Tivo while generating another one in the background)


Can't do, the tivo doesn't actually ask for the pending transfer until the first one is finished.



BostonJay said:



> - Try to support Windows 2000 - I use that mostly and XP is for a clean environment


Working on it.



BostonJay said:


> - (Possible?) Support folders on Tivo so that I can organize transfered files into different folders (the way Tivo does for Season Passes)


This is extended show info (series name). Which I'm currently working on.



BostonJay said:


> - (Possible?) Allow multiple video files to be merged before sending or treated as an single stream to the TIvo. I know I can do this ahead of time, but it would save a lot of hassle.


Might be possbile, but not with the current setup. I'm looking to add a "File Manager" eventually that would let you do things like this.



BostonJay said:


> Question to anyone out there, not related to Tivo[dot]Net: Is it possible to protect access to certain folders or recordings? Rename recordings?


not a clue.


----------



## BostonJay

I thought of a few more suggestions:

- On the video list on the Tivo side, would be nice to know which of the vidoes has already been set to transfer and to have a few color states:

* not set to trasfer
* set to transfer, pending
* currently transfering
* transferred

I understand the last state may not be reliable once the video is deleted from the Tivo site so may require synchronization by file checksum of some sort.

- The Tivo will currently stop a tranfer when the Tivi is updating with Tivo promo videos, I'm unsure if this would happen with a user-scheduled recording. A way to avoid this might be better estimation of recording time and to check if it overlaps with an upcoming recording or Tivo-scheduled promos (mine are set to 4AM).

- I don't know if this is possible at all, but it would be really nice to just watch videos off the computer without actually transferring them to the Tivo, the way audio can be streamed now. That way arbitrary videos could be played without any need to schedule a transfer or wait for one tranfer to finish before sswitching to another. I think the only limit would be the same as audio - how fast the MPEG2 stream can be pulled in by the Tivo box.

By the way, thanks for the work. I've been wondering why Tivo has not added this to their own software years ago.


----------



## pipakin

BostonJay said:


> I thought of a few more suggestions:
> 
> - On the video list on the Tivo side, would be nice to know which of the vidoes has already been set to transfer and to have a few color states:
> 
> * not set to trasfer
> * set to transfer, pending
> * currently transfering
> * transferred
> 
> I understand the last state may not be reliable once the video is deleted from the Tivo site so may require synchronization by file checksum of some sort.
> 
> - The Tivo will currently stop a tranfer when the Tivi is updating with Tivo promo videos, I'm unsure if this would happen with a user-scheduled recording. A way to avoid this might be better estimation of recording time and to check if it overlaps with an upcoming recording or Tivo-scheduled promos (mine are set to 4AM).
> 
> - I don't know if this is possible at all, but it would be really nice to just watch videos off the computer without actually transferring them to the Tivo, the way audio can be streamed now. That way arbitrary videos could be played without any need to schedule a transfer or wait for one tranfer to finish before sswitching to another. I think the only limit would be the same as audio - how fast the MPEG2 stream can be pulled in by the Tivo box.
> 
> By the way, thanks for the work. I've been wondering why Tivo has not added this to their own software years ago.


Unfortunately Audio streaming and video streaming to the TiVo are completely different monsters. The TiVo only supports playing from it's disk, but you can watch while it's transferring. it may take some tweaking with the settings, but I can watch Medium-Low real time without pauses.

BTW: I'm about to build and release 0.7.0, with the following changes:

0.7.0 update:

- Extended program info!
- More error resilience!
- Now pages through directories correctly!
- Less Filling!
- Great Taste!

I'll post here when it's up.

EDIT: for the extended info, look in the ".tvm" files that are placed in the video dir alongside the videos. If you edit the info in there, it'll show in the tivo. 

EDIT #2: Here 'tis: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.7.0a.msi?use_mirror=osdn
(Mono 0.7.0a : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TivoMono-0.7.0a.zip?use_mirror=osdn)


----------



## Tonyeo

I finally got an error message with 0.7.0
a socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host
ideas

Tonyeo


----------



## pipakin

Tonyeo said:


> I finally got an error message with 0.7.0
> a socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host
> ideas
> 
> Tonyeo


Sounds like it's losing it's network connection to the TiVo mid-stream. Either that or something on the network is blocking the broadcast address.


----------



## Tonyeo

OK got rid of the error by shutting down Zone Alarm but nothing shows up under now playing list


----------



## pipakin

Tonyeo said:


> OK got rid of the error by shutting down Zone Alarm but nothing shows up under now playing list


Hrm...Can you access the admin page? (http://localhost:9033/)

If so, try going to: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video and see what it returns.


----------



## Aiken

pipakin--

Woo, it's nice to have the folders working! 

Request: Separate "Submit Settings" and "Rescan Directories" buttons. I do the former a lot and the auto-included scan makes it kinda painful.

Actually, regarding the scanning... Is it safe to assume that you scan and keep the list in memory? If so, you might want to see if there's some way of using system file/folder change notifications to avoid ever needing to click rescan. That would make it a lot more user-friendly for people not inclined to open the admin page. I'm not sure how portable you can be with this, mind you. If .NET itself has an API for it, I'd hope that would work with Mono.

Also, a handy thing I set up locally in my TiVo.Net menu is two shortcuts that use "net start|stop reallylongtivodotnetservicename" to start and stop the service. Handy because sometimes the server dies or locks up and it's a bother to open up the services panel. Might be worth adding to the installer?


----------



## greg_burns

greg_burns said:


> I'm installing on my Win2K Pro box to see what happens. Never had any problems with .NET services on Win2K server...


No luck yet on Win2K Pro either. Guess I'll install VS2005 on there and see if I can debug it.

Noticed in the eventviewer you haven't renamed your service from Service1.


----------



## pipakin

Aiken said:


> pipakin--
> 
> Woo, it's nice to have the folders working!
> 
> Request: Separate "Submit Settings" and "Rescan Directories" buttons. I do the former a lot and the auto-included scan makes it kinda painful.
> 
> Actually, regarding the scanning... Is it safe to assume that you scan and keep the list in memory? If so, you might want to see if there's some way of using system file/folder change notifications to avoid ever needing to click rescan. That would make it a lot more user-friendly for people not inclined to open the admin page. I'm not sure how portable you can be with this, mind you. If .NET itself has an API for it, I'd hope that would work with Mono.
> 
> Also, a handy thing I set up locally in my TiVo.Net menu is two shortcuts that use "net start|stop reallylongtivodotnetservicename" to start and stop the service. Handy because sometimes the server dies or locks up and it's a bother to open up the services panel. Might be worth adding to the installer?


As always, a fountain of goos ideas. The dynamic scanning thing is on my list, but it's not terribly high priority (I can move it up if everyone wants that  What I need is a poll with all the features left to implement that people can vote on so I know I'm working on what people want.). the only reason I recan on settings changes is you have to update file size estimations, and other things so the data I've got in memory is somewhat out of date. I'll look into updating in memory instead of a rescan...


----------



## Aiken

pipakin--

One more...

Any chance you could sort the root file/folder list after the scan? I know it's usually sorted for you by virtue of how the scan works, but I've added more top-level folders and it's odd/confusing to have multiple folder/file sections in the root.

Not really imperative. Maybe on the to-do-later list?


----------



## windracer

Is there a reason why .mpg isn't one of the default extensions? Suddenly I was seeing no videos via the TiVo and it took me a few minutes to figure out that's what it was. Once I added back .mpg they showed up again.

Still not having any success with transfers under Mono/Linux. I _am_ getting .tvm files in the Videos directory now though.

All of my test files are .mpg files. I'll try with something else to see if I can get anything to transfer/transcode at all.

_edit:_ no luck with a .mov file either.


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> No luck yet on Win2K Pro either. Guess I'll install VS2005 on there and see if I can debug it.
> 
> Noticed in the eventviewer you haven't renamed your service from Service1.


lol

I always forget that. Be kind when you see the code  I documented...sporadically (good documentation is on my TODO list  )


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Is there a reason why .mpg isn't one of the default extensions? Suddenly I was seeing no videos via the TiVo and it took me a few minutes to figure out that's what it was. Once I added back .mpg they showed up again.
> 
> Still not having any success with transfers under Mono/Linux. I _am_ getting .tvm files in the Videos directory now though.
> 
> All of my test files are .mpg files. I'll try with something else to see if I can get anything to transfer/transcode at all.


*nod* I don't know HOW that got removed... Yeah, just add it back in for now...I'll go find where I messed that up 

EDIT: fixed base dll with mpg in the default list: http://www.satellite-of-love.org/TiVoDotNetBase.dll


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> The dynamic scanning thing is on my list, but it's not terribly high priority (I can move it up if everyone wants that


It'd be nice, but it's not essential. Someone who, say, downloads podcasts daily might feel different about it, though, especially if they're often viewing on a TiVo that's not near their computer.

Really, though, it's an inconvenience and not truly a lack of functionality.


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> (good documentation is on my TODO list  )


<programmersoftheworld>
So sayeth we all!
</programmersoftheworld>


----------



## pipakin

On a different note, anyone know what framerates TiVo supports? I need to expand the list of available ones.


----------



## Tonyeo

ignore


----------



## Tonyeo

Here is the output, help is so much appreciated

Tonyeo

<TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>2</ItemCount>
−

Video
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>
<TotalItems>2</TotalItems>

−
<Item>
−

diggnation--0073--2006-11-23--large.h264
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat>
<SourceSize>178214400</SourceSize>
<Duration>78000</Duration>
<Description>TiVo.Net transcoded video.</Description>

−
<Links>
−
<Content>
−
<Url>
/Video/GetVideo?ID=e7a0c2d1-62f5-45a4-beab-b8bb49c413a2
</Url>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
</Content>
−
<CustomIcon>
<Url>urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording</Url>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType>
</CustomIcon>
−
<TiVoVideoDetails>
−
<Url>
/Video/GetVideo?ID=e7a0c2d1-62f5-45a4-beab-b8bb49c413a2&VideoDetails=true
</Url>
<ContentType>text/xml</ContentType>
</TiVoVideoDetails>
</Links>
</Item>
−
<Item>
−

Talladega.Nights
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat>
<SourceSize>16640198400</SourceSize>
<Duration>7283000</Duration>
<Description>TiVo.Net transcoded video.</Description>

−
<Links>
−
<Content>
−
<Url>
/Video/GetVideo?ID=d1b8c6f8-0d1a-4f2a-96ec-327a7da8bd4a
</Url>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
</Content>
−
<CustomIcon>
<Url>urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording</Url>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType>
</CustomIcon>
−
<TiVoVideoDetails>
−
/Video/GetVideo?ID=d1b8c6f8-0d1a-4f2a-96ec-327a7da8bd4a&VideoDetails=true

<ContentType>text/xml</ContentType>
</TiVoVideoDetails>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>


----------



## pipakin

Tonyeo said:


> ports 9033,9032 port forwarded (my laptop ip and tivo ip)


This could be causing a problem. You shouldn't need to forward any ports, just open the ports on the windows firewall settings.


----------



## Tonyeo

Solved it, unknown to me Windows Firewall was running at the same time as Zone Alarm, I thought I had turned it off a long time ago, I turned off port forwarding and hey presto it worked, thanks for the help and keep up the good work

Tonyeo


----------



## pipakin

Tonyeo said:


> Solved it, unknown to me Windows Firewall was running at the same time as Zone Alarm, I thought I had turned it off a long time ago, I turned off port forwarding and hey presto it worked, thanks for the help and keep up the good work
> 
> Tonyeo


Sweet!

Always glad to help.


----------



## [email protected]

pipakin said:


> On a different note, anyone know what framerates TiVo supports? I need to expand the list of available ones.


My Series 2 540 units support both 29.97 NTSC and 24 NTSC Film. I think the dvd units may have an issue with anything but 29.97 FPS


----------



## greg_burns

[email protected] said:


> My Series 2 540 units support both 29.97 NTSC and 24 NTSC Film. I think the dvd units may have an issue with anything but 29.97 FPS


Does your 24 NTSC Film have 3:2 pulldown? <I have very little understanding of what I'm asking.  >

http://www.videohelp.com/dvd#tech


> 23,976 fps with 3:2 pulldown = 29,97 playback fps (NTSC Film, this is only supported by MPEG2 video)


----------



## [email protected]

no I don't think I set the pulldown. At least I know when I transcoded them in ffmpegX from avi I didn't select that option. Also the DVDs I rip with HandBrake come out 24 FPS and I don't select a pulldown option.


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> On a different note, anyone know what framerates TiVo supports? I need to expand the list of available ones.


I got these to work on all of my boxes, including a Pioneer DVD combo unit.

NTSC 60 = 60 * 1000/1001 = 59.9400599400599400...
Exactly 30
NTSC 30 = 30 * 1000/1001 = 29.9700299700299700...
PAL/Exactly 25
Film/Exactly 24
NTSC 24 = 24 * 1000/1001 = 23.9760239760239760...

Note that NTSC framerate values technically have infinitely repeating decimal fractions due to the 1000/1001 multiplier. When passing the value to ffmpeg, I'd probably go down to the first repetition if I were you (e.g. 29.97002997) for more accuracy, which would probably max out a 32-bit float mantissa anyway.

Mind you, not everyone knows anything beyond the "29.97" number, and so stuff is authored for both the short and long value and you probably won't get it right, regardless of what you pass in.  But still, better to be accurate.

---

By the way, regarding the dynamic directory updating: Beware the pitfall of a stream of update notifications as a file slowly downloads into the folder from the internet.


----------



## Namsur

I downloaded the latest mono version, but I get "SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error", so I will give up until there's a win2k version or I upgrade to XP (which I've been meaning to do, so I guess I have another reason now).

Thanks for the help Pipakin!


----------



## miadlor

This is awesome......just installed it, type in .divx and started instantly watching a video!

Saved hours and aspect issues (widescreen played perfect)!


----------



## jfh3

OK, just loaded 0.70 and now I can't connect to localhost:9033 for the admin page for either IE or Firefox.

I'm guessing I have a ZoneAlarm or firewall problem, but can't see anything wrong - any suggestions?


----------



## greg_burns

jfh3 said:


> OK, just loaded 0.70 and now I can't connect to localhost:9033 for the admin page for either IE or Firefox.
> 
> I'm guessing I have a ZoneAlarm or firewall problem, but can't see anything wrong - any suggestions?


Are you saying it worked with prior version?

Running XP? Does it work if you turn off ZA and/or Windows Firewall? If so, then turn them on but add exceptions for 9032/TCP & 9033/TCP.

Try toggling services on/off in control panel or at cmd prompt...

net stop "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"
net start "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"


----------



## Tonyeo

greg_burns said:


> Are you saying it worked with prior version?
> 
> Running XP? Does it work if you turn of ZA and/or Windows Firewall? If so, then turn them on but add exceptions for 9032/TCP & 9033/TCP.
> 
> Try toggling services on/off in control panel or at cmd prompt...
> 
> net stop "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"
> net start "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"


when adding exceptions in Zone Alarm be sure and do both incoming and outgoing ports, took me a while to figure that out doh

Tonyeo


----------



## jfh3

greg_burns said:


> net stop "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"
> net start "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"


For some reason, the service wasn't started. After I started it, I could get to the admin screen fine.


----------



## Aiken

miadlor said:


> This is awesome......just installed it, type in .divx and started instantly watching a video!
> 
> Saved hours and aspect issues (widescreen played perfect)!


Is .divx an extension pipakin should add to the default list? I thought divx files were usually delivered with a more common extension like .avi.


----------



## pipakin

miadlor said:


> Saved hours and aspect issues (widescreen played perfect)!


Which is the main reason I can't abaondon 720x480 just yet  That auto-aspect correction code is tied to that res...I'll figure it out. MY goal is to be at 1.0 stable by friday.

Then I can start working on new features.


----------



## [email protected]

I upgraded to 0.7.0 tonight and it does not transfer any shows. Firewall 9032 and 9033 are open. TiVo can see server and browse. I go to watch a file and it never starts and never shows in the transfers section of TiVodotnet

Error in error log:
System The specified network name is no longer available Fatal Error 
System The specified network name is no longer available Fatal Error 
System The specified network name is no longer available Fatal Error 

Any ideas?


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> I upgraded to 0.7.0 tonight and it does not transfer any shows. Firewall 9032 and 9033 are open. TiVo can see server and browse. I go to watch a file and it never starts and never shows in the transfers section of TiVodotnet
> 
> Error in error log:
> System The specified network name is no longer available Fatal Error
> System The specified network name is no longer available Fatal Error
> System The specified network name is no longer available Fatal Error
> 
> Any ideas?


Are your files mpg? We were having an issue where they got dropped from the default list.


----------



## greg_burns

Aiken said:


> Is .divx an extension pipakin should add to the default list? I thought divx files were usually delivered with a more common extension like .avi.


Divx files you create yourself using Divx Converter or Dr. DivX 2 want to use .divx, IIRC.


----------



## [email protected]

pipakin said:


> Are your files mpg? We were having an issue where they got dropped from the default list.


my files are MP4


----------



## TerminalE

Has anyone had luck streaming MPG files that were downloaded via TyTool? The only method I had luck with was when I told it to extract as an SVCD mpg file; and with this set the video on the Tivo was narrow, almost like it was getting squashed. Awesome tool though


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> Divx files you create yourself using Divx Converter or Dr. DivX 2 want to use .divx, IIRC.


Note to self: add .divx to the default list.


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> my files are MP4


Can you check the xml output (http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video) and see if you get any files listed?


----------



## pipakin

TerminalE said:


> Has anyone had luck streaming MPG files that were downloaded via TyTool? The only method I had luck with was when I told it to extract as an SVCD mpg file; and with this set the video on the Tivo was narrow, almost like it was getting squashed. Awesome tool though


Could be an aspect issue. What resolution are they? What aspect ratio?


----------



## pipakin

What do you guys think. Up till now I've been using a TVM file for meta-data for each video. Do you think it'd be better to have one big DB file that had all the metadata in it? Or should I stick to more important features?


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> What do you guys think. Up till now I've been using a TVM file for meta-data for each video. Do you think it'd be better to have one big DB file that had all the metadata in it? Or should I stick to more important features?


A quick fix to reduce the clutter would be to substitute tvm\blah.tvm for blah.tvm in each folder, cvs-style. It might be more robust/fault-tolerant than a single database.


----------



## [email protected]

pipakin said:


> Can you check the xml output (http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video) and see if you get any files listed?


This is the output I've got.
- <TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart> 
<ItemCount>2</ItemCount> 
- 
Video 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat> 
<TotalItems>2</TotalItems>

- <Item>
- 
Movies 
<TotalItems>1</TotalItems> 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<Url>/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/Movies</Url> 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
</Content>
</Links>
</Item>
- <Item>
- 
TV 
<TotalItems>2</TotalItems> 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>

- <Links>
- <Content>
/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/TV 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
</Content>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>


----------



## pipakin

alrighty...how about the listing for the container we want to look at:

Movies: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/Movies
TV: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/TV


----------



## pipakin

pipakin said:


> alrighty...how about the listing for the container we want to look at:
> 
> Movies: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/Movies
> TV: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/TV


EDIT: I just realized that sounds kind of snarky. I just meant show me the listing of the dir that should have movies in it. 

EDIT: Foiled by the Quote button again! Argh!


----------



## [email protected]

pipakin said:


> alrighty...how about the listing for the container we want to look at:
> 
> Movies: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/Movies
> TV: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video/TV


- <TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart> 
<ItemCount>1</ItemCount> 
- 
Movies 
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat> 
<TotalItems>1</TotalItems>

- <Item>
- 
KILL_BILL_VOL1 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat> 
<SourceSize>11264847360</SourceSize> 
<Duration>6637000</Duration> 
<Description>TiVo.Net transcoded video.</Description>

- <Links>
- <Content>
<Url>/Video/Movies/GetVideo?ID=61f6ddbb-84c5-4287-977a-f89762d9e84e</Url> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType> 
</Content>
- <CustomIcon>
<Url>urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording</Url> 
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams> 
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType> 
</CustomIcon>
- <TiVoVideoDetails>
/Video/Movies/GetVideo?ID=61f6ddbb-84c5-4287-977a-f89762d9e84e&VideoDetails=true 
<ContentType>text/xml</ContentType> 
</TiVoVideoDetails>
</Links>

It looks like the XMLs are formed properly from what I can tell. I go to transfer this movie Kill_Bill_Vol_1 and I get this in the error log.
ContextCallback Unknown Url: /favicon.ico Medium Error aaron0baf 127.0.0.1 
ContextCallback Unknown Url: / Medium Error aaron0baf 127.0.0.1 
System The specified network name is no longer available Fatal Error

Then I go to cancel on the TiVo end and it freezes and I have to unplug it to reboot.


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> It looks like the XMLs are formed properly from what I can tell


Whatever you do, don't look at the TiVoVideoDetails one. That one gives me nightmares.

So, the files are showing up on the NPL? or are they not? if not, are they in the XML listing?

EDIT: These are ignorable messages, I need to take them out 

ContextCallback Unknown Url: /favicon.ico Medium Error aaron0baf 127.0.0.1 
ContextCallback Unknown Url: / Medium Error aaron0baf 127.0.0.1 
System The specified network name is no longer available Fatal Error


----------



## BoyScout

Pipakin,

I dl'd 0.7.0a and the directory thing is now paging correctly. 

I tried to transfer and play a .vob since someone said they hadn't tried that. It worked fine.

However, I'm seeing a couple little glitches still that I mentioned before:

1. When I start a transfer with tivo.net, a recording that is taking place will immediately stop. Both times I've experienced this is with a suggestion recording. I'll schedule a recording and check it out too.

2. I also lose my Now Playing list after starting a transfer. I only see my Tivo.net directory when I go to NP. If I enter recently deleted and back out, my now playing list is restored.

Other than that, it's looking really good! Thank you!


----------



## [email protected]

pipakin said:


> Whatever you do, don't look at the TiVoVideoDetails one. That one gives me nightmares.
> 
> So, the files are showing up on the NPL? or are they not? if not, are they in the XML listing?
> 
> EDIT: These are ignorable messages, I need to take them out
> 
> ContextCallback Unknown Url: /favicon.ico Medium Error aaron0baf 127.0.0.1
> ContextCallback Unknown Url: / Medium Error aaron0baf 127.0.0.1
> System The specified network name is no longer available Fatal Error


The videos show up in the NPL but never transfer to the tivo and then eventually the agent on the PC crashes which is fun.


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> The videos show up in the NPL but never transfer to the tivo and then eventually the agent on the PC crashes which is fun.


Hrm...any way you could get me one of these files that doesn't work? I might be able to pick it apart better from this side. You can email it to me, or we can work something else out.


----------



## Jagman_sl

BoyScout said:


> 2. I also lose my Now Playing list after starting a transfer. I only see my Tivo.net directory when I go to NP. If I enter recently deleted and back out, my now playing list is restored.
> 
> Other than that, it's looking really good! Thank you!


I'm experiencing the same thing. But I'm still totally loving this! Fantastic work!!


----------



## TiVoJimmy

Now that the .tvm can be edited to add to show's details, is this supposed to allow for folders for the a series, like season passes? I tried making the the same for a series, but they are still listed separately in NPL.

Jim


----------



## dumbdiety

So why can't I use Windows shortcuts? It's easier for me to make a bunch of links than it is to have it scan a bunch of directories.
Other than that, it's working WONDERFULLY!


----------



## BoyScout

TiVoJimmy said:


> Now that the .tvm can be edited to add to show's details, is this supposed to allow for folders for the a series, like season passes? I tried making the the same for a series, but they are still listed separately in NPL.
> 
> Jim


You can create different folders for shows in the same series on your PC. Not quite the same, but usable.


----------



## pipakin

BoyScout said:


> Pipakin,
> 
> I dl'd 0.7.0a and the directory thing is now paging correctly.
> 
> I tried to transfer and play a .vob since someone said they hadn't tried that. It worked fine.
> 
> However, I'm seeing a couple little glitches still that I mentioned before:
> 
> 1. When I start a transfer with tivo.net, a recording that is taking place will immediately stop. Both times I've experienced this is with a suggestion recording. I'll schedule a recording and check it out too.
> 
> 2. I also lose my Now Playing list after starting a transfer. I only see my Tivo.net directory when I go to NP. If I enter recently deleted and back out, my now playing list is restored.
> 
> Other than that, it's looking really good! Thank you!


1. Yeah, I've seen that too. I have no explanation for this...

2. Same here, but I can reproduce this reliably, so I'm trying to track it down. The "deleted" workaround is something, though


----------



## pipakin

dumbdiety said:


> So why can't I use Windows shortcuts? It's easier for me to make a bunch of links than it is to have it scan a bunch of directories.
> Other than that, it's working WONDERFULLY!


Er, you can... LNK files should happily work if they point at video files.


----------



## dumbdiety

Nope, LNK files aren't working for me.
'Course, they are pointing to a file on my video server....
Edit: Nope, when I map the drive and create the lnk, it still won't work.


----------



## MichaelK

TiVoJimmy said:


> Now that the .tvm can be edited to add to show's details, is this supposed to allow for folders for the a series, like season passes? I tried making the the same for a series, but they are still listed separately in NPL.
> 
> Jim


I beleive you want to edit <SeriesTitle>SAME NAME HERE</SeriesTitle>

I'm trying it now- I'll post back if it doesn't work.


----------



## dumbdiety

MichaelK said:


> I beleive you want to edit <SeriesTitle>SAME NAME HERE</SeriesTitle>
> 
> I'm trying it now- I'll post back if it doesn't work.


Nope, tried that. Doesn't work.


----------



## dumbdiety

Being a PITA here....
Can you add Categories, Year, and Episode Number into the XML?


----------



## windracer

I know this would be a lower priority, especially since everything seems to be working well for the Windows folks, but any chance of some enhanced logging so I can try and figure out why I can get a transfer to start under Mono/Linux?


----------



## MichaelK

dumbdiety said:


> Being a PITA here....
> Can you add Categories, Year, and Episode Number into the XML?


that would be great

can we get a quick primer as to what feild to change in the xml to get differnt things to pop up in the same "Series folder" on the tivo NPL?


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin-

did you say the Donate button on the project page 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodotnet/

goes to you?

(looks like YOU get 95% and you toss EFF a 5% donation?)

I'd love to toss you a few bucks. I would have gladly given tivo a few dollars for desktop 2.4 plus but this works great so might as well toss them your way.

thanks!


----------



## dumbdiety

MichaelK said:


> that would be great
> 
> can we get a quick primer as to what feild to change in the xml to get differnt things to pop up in the same "Series folder" on the tivo NPL?


I've tried adding the XML fields manually when I type the eppy description, but when I re-scan it gets rid of my addedd fields.


----------



## pipakin

MichaelK said:


> pipakin-
> 
> did you say the Donate button on the project page
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodotnet/
> 
> goes to you?
> 
> (looks like YOU get 95% and you toss EFF a 5% donation?)
> 
> I'd love to toss you a few bucks. I would have gladly given tivo a few dollars for desktop 2.4 plus but this works great so might as well toss them your way.
> 
> thanks!


Yep. Gotta respect the EFF  Yeah, I get 95%, I set it up that way. :up:


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> I know this would be a lower priority, especially since everything seems to be working well for the Windows folks, but any chance of some enhanced logging so I can try and figure out why I can get a transfer to start under Mono/Linux?


Workin' on it  I'm adding quite a bit of logging


----------



## pipakin

dumbdiety said:


> Being a PITA here....
> Can you add Categories, Year, and Episode Number into the XML?


Categories, I think I can do, if by Categories, you mean genres 

Year? The "Recorded date" is just the file creation date. I can make it a field if you'd rather have it that way 

Episode Number, I can do.

BTW: Next release (along with extended logging for the Mono folks), the "File Manager" will be ready. You can edit the fileds there and check what files the server picked up and such.


----------



## dumbdiety

Whoo hoo! What service!


----------



## pipakin

A glimpse 

As you can see, the File Manager is comming along slowly.


----------



## evilnissan

I can not wait to play with this tomarrow.

Thank you for your hard work!



TopGear on my TV FTW!!!


----------



## turnipsun

pipakin said:


> A glimpse
> 
> As you can see, the File Manager is comming along slowly.


I dont know if this idea was already in the making BUT..

It would be Amazing if... 
File Manager could edit multiple files at once... Like all the files in a folder? 
Of course for editing multiple files only certain fields would be allowed, such as genres, series title and stuff like that.

This would allow for a very easy way to make all the files in a series have the same information, with out having to edit one at a time..

Since I keep all my series in separate folders and then by seasons it would be so easy to just mass edit each file depending on folder.

So hopefully this can be done, and if it has already been brought up.. IM SORRY..

GREAT WORK SO FAR.. AND THANKS AGAIN.. 
Chris


----------



## Tonyeo

Just a fyi when I run a program called Hamachi it stops Tivodotnot from connecting to my Tivo, no biggie I can just run each one on there own, but it might be worth noting if other people get problems.

Tonyeo


----------



## hyachts

BoyScout said:


> 1. When I start a transfer with tivo.net, a recording that is taking place will immediately stop. Both times I've experienced this is with a suggestion recording. I'll schedule a recording and check it out too.


For the case where it stops recording a Tivo suggestion, is it possible that the Tivo detects the projected file size (I know you mentioned that file size estimation was something you were wrestling with, pipakin) of the incoming Tivo.net file and determines that it no longer has space for the current recording? Just a thought.

It would be interesting to know if anyone _has_ seen this happen with a scheduled recording, and what would happen if you had a drive full of KUID files and tried to bring one on via Tivo.net. I suspect it uses the same priority levels for deleting files when it needs space.


----------



## pipakin

hyachts said:


> For the case where it stops recording a Tivo suggestion, is it possible that the Tivo detects the projected file size (I know you mentioned that file size estimation was something you were wrestling with, pipakin) of the incoming Tivo.net file and determines that it no longer has space for the current recording? Just a thought.
> 
> It would be interesting to know if anyone _has_ seen this happen with a scheduled recording, and what would happen if you had a drive full of KUID files and tried to bring one on via Tivo.net. I suspect it uses the same priority levels for deleting files when it needs space.


I think you've got it right there. I keep seeing my Suggestions get deleted, but I never watch them anyway 

I'm attempting to get a better metric for determining final file size, but it's a bit...difficult. One thought is to configure a time when TiVo.Net is allowed to use the processor and just go through the videos in your directory one at a time converting them and throwing away the results to get the final file size.


----------



## BoyScout

hyachts said:


> For the case where it stops recording a Tivo suggestion, is it possible that the Tivo detects the projected file size (I know you mentioned that file size estimation was something you were wrestling with, pipakin) of the incoming Tivo.net file and determines that it no longer has space for the current recording? Just a thought.
> 
> It would be interesting to know if anyone _has_ seen this happen with a scheduled recording, and what would happen if you had a drive full of KUID files and tried to bring one on via Tivo.net. I suspect it uses the same priority levels for deleting files when it needs space.


I thought this was the case, but I looked in my suggestions folder and I still had ~10 suggestions that hadn't been deleted. Wouldn't it delete existing suggestions before canceling a new one?

I'll set up a bogus scheduled recording today and see if it stop it from recording.

I just scheduled a recording and then attempted a transfer. tivo.net did NOT cancel a scheduled recording (at least this one time I tried it).

However, the listings were gone in NP until I went to the management screen and refreshed the directory. I've never had THAT happen before.


----------



## hyachts

BoyScout said:


> I thought this was the case, but I looked in my suggestions folder and I still had ~10 suggestions that hadn't been deleted. Wouldn't it delete existing suggestions before canceling a new one?


I haven't paid close enough attention to how Tivo manages suggestions, but I can see how it would "think" that it was easier to cancel a partial recording than to delete an existing one when a request for the space crops up. You could potentially see this behavior with an MRV transfer attempted while a suggestion is recording.


----------



## BoyScout

hyachts said:


> I haven't paid close enough attention to how Tivo manages suggestions, but I can see how it would "think" that it was easier to cancel a partial recording than to delete an existing one when a request for the space crops up. You could potentially see this behavior with an MRV transfer attempted while a suggestion is recording.


I'll try it sometime with a transfer from another TiVo sometime and see what happens!


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin said:


> Yep. Gotta respect the EFF  Yeah, I get 95%, I set it up that way. :up:


thanks again- I kicked you some coffee money.

links right here for anyone looking:
http://sourceforge.net/donate/index.php?group_id=187185


----------



## pipakin

MichaelK said:


> thanks again- I kicked you some coffee money.
> 
> links right here for anyone looking:
> http://sourceforge.net/donate/index.php?group_id=187185


Very much appreciated! I need one of those meters  "Just $XXX till philip has an S3 to test with!"  j/k


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin said:


> Very much appreciated! I need one of those meters  "Just $XXX till philip has an S3 to test with!"  j/k


I wish I'd get you a little closer but hey if everyone kicked in coffee money it could add up!


----------



## pipakin

MichaelK said:


> I wish I'd get you a little closer but hey if everyone kicked in coffee money it could add up!


*chuckle* indeed.

I'm going to try and release another version tonight which should clear up some minor bugs (that I just noticed) and include the extended logging/file manager. No promises though, It's a busy day today.


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin said:


> *chuckle* indeed.
> 
> I'm going to try and release another version tonight which should clear up some minor bugs (that I just noticed) and include the extended logging/file manager. No promises though, It's a busy day today.


quick question- what field do we edit to get the uploaded shows to fit in one folder on the tivo?


----------



## Enrique

MichaelK said:


> quick question- what field do we edit to get the uploaded shows to fit in one folder on the tivo?


just make the folders in windows and put the shows in there and tivo.net well see that and it well show up in folders on your tivo.


----------



## Stu_Bee

Enrique said:


> just make the folders in windows and put the shows in there and tivo.net well see that and it well show up in folders on your tivo.


I don't think that is really the case is it? Unless something changed since the last time I did this....uploaded shows will always show on the root of the Now Playing.

Edit: Oh, I think Enrique is talking about viewing the PC files on Tivo via Tivo.net, while I thought MichaelK is talking about viewing the uploaded shows in Now Playing.
Edit2: HYachts beat me to it.


----------



## hyachts

Once they're on the Tivo they all sit in the root, yes. I think Enrique is just talking about under the Tivo.net server.


----------



## pipakin

hyachts said:


> Once they're on the Tivo they all sit in the root, yes. I think Enrique is just talking about under the Tivo.net server.


Yeah, the only way to fix this is to include the "SeriesID" which is an integer value that the tivo uses to identify series. I have no idea if there is a way to get this ID# from the TiVo, but if there is it's definately not documented


----------



## greg_burns

pipakin said:


> Yeah, the only way to fix this is to include the "SeriesID" which is an integer value that the tivo uses to identify series. I have no idea if there is a way to get this ID# from the TiVo, but if there is it's definately not documented


Not sure if this is the same thing you are talking about or not. Is there an actual SeriesID or does it do it by a seriesTitle? 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3969954&&#post3969954


Code:


<program>

	<series>
		<isEpisodic>true</isEpisodic>
		<vSeriesGenre>
			<element>Children</element>
			<element>Animated</element>
		</vSeriesGenre>
		<seriesTitle>The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy</seriesTitle>
	</series>

</program>

background info on shows not grouping after transfer...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4611533&&#post4611533


----------



## pipakin

Actually I was referring to the one in the main feed (It's an integer value, I think. Looks like HEX to me). I send the series block in the TiVoVideoDetails xml (that schema gives me nightmares) as of 0.7.0a. If that block is all that's needed, then they should group correctly.


----------



## windracer

MichaelK said:


> I wish I'd get you a little closer but hey if everyone kicked in coffee money it could add up!


Count me in too ... extra coffee means Philip can stay up later working on new releases! 

He's earned a spot in my .sig and I haven't even gotten a transfer to work under Linux yet.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Count me in too ... extra coffee means Philip can stay up later working on new releases!
> 
> He's earned a spot in my .sig and I haven't even gotten a transfer to work under Linux yet.


sweeet. SIGWORTHY! 

Just wait till you see the plan I scribbled on a scrap sheet of paper over lunch for 0.9.0a..... 

EDIT: Escaping work now, time to get on that code! (Is it weird that I code for fun, but at work it's such a chore?)


----------



## CuriousMark

pipakin said:


> Yeah, the only way to fix this is to include the "SeriesID" which is an integer value that the tivo uses to identify series. I have no idea if there is a way to get this ID# from the TiVo, but if there is it's definitely not documented


You could get it from zap2it, but that has problems of its own. Access requires accounts and quarterly user interaction to keep the account active.


----------



## GCymbala

pipakin said:


> Yeah, the only way to fix this is to include the "SeriesID" which is an integer value that the tivo uses to identify series. I have no idea if there is a way to get this ID# from the TiVo, but if there is it's definately not documented


I'm making a guess, but my bet is that it's the SeriesID is from their data provider. (Does TiVo use Tribune? TV Guide?). When I pull a listing from Zap2It's web services, each show has a program ID in a format of either "SH000000.0000" or "EP000000.0000". I believe that SH means it's a "showing" program, whereas "EP" indicates an episodic program. For example (trimmed):

<programme start="20070207230000 -0700" stop="20070208000000 -0700">
Modern Marvels​ <sub-title lang="en">Hydraulics</sub-title>​ <desc lang="en">The transmission of forces from point to point through fluid opens the door for the Industrial Revolution.</desc>​ <date>20040512</date>​ <episode-num system="dd_progid">*EP103115.0345*</episode-num>​ </programme>

Do they fit this format:
First two digits are alphanumeric and correspond to movies (MV), shows (SH), episodes (EP) and sports (SP).​
I wish I knew how to get a list of all prog id's but I don't. And I'd be cautious about making them up randomly, or they may collide with real shows.

I guess you could put them all under SH000001 ("Paid Programming"). Does anyone TiVo those?


----------



## CuriousMark

GCymbala said:


> I'm making a guess, but my bet is that it's the SeriesID is from their data provider. (Does TiVo use Tribune? TV Guide?). When I pull a listing from Zap2It's web services, each show has a program ID in a format of either "SH000000.0000" or "EP000000.0000". I believe that SH means it's a "showing" program, whereas "EP" indicates an episodic program.


TiVo uses Tribune. The TiVo data shows both a program Id and a series Id, the tribune data should too, but it doesn't show in your example.


----------



## pipakin

CuriousMark said:


> TiVo uses Tribune. The TiVo data shows both a program Id and a series Id, the tribune data should too, but it doesn't show in your example.


I could add a field for it and if you want to go find it, give you that option. It probably won't sneak into this version though.


----------



## pipakin

Hey windracer, when you get on, try this one out and see if you can capture some reasons why it's blowing up.

I recommend "mono TiVoMono.exe --verbose >> biglog.txt" It outputs quite a bit of text.  This archive is only the binaries (the exe and the dll).


----------



## Namsur

pipakin said:


> Hey windracer, when you get on, try this one out and see if you can capture some reasons why it's blowing up.
> 
> I recommend "mono TiVoMono.exe --verbose >> biglog.txt" It outputs quite a bit of text.  This archive is only the binaries (the exe and the dll).


Hey philip, would that do anything for Win2k, or are we still red headed step-children?


----------



## pipakin

Namsur said:


> Hey philip, would that do anything for Win2k, or are we still red headed step-children?


You'd need the mono binaries and such. We could always give it a shot! 

Mono Binaries for Win2K : ftp://www.go-mono.com/archive/1.2.2.1/windows-installer/0/mono-1.2.2.1-gtksharp-2.8.3-win32-0.exe
Mono zip (version 0.7.0a) : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TivoMono-0.7.0a.zip?use_mirror=osdn
(You can grab that zip I just posted for an early version of 0.8.0a).

You'll need the ffmpeg executable from the normal install. (you can download an archive with it here : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNet-Alternative-ffmpeg.zip?use_mirror=internap). Put the exe in the same dir as you unzipped TiVoMono.

Edit the settings.xml in the tivomono dir and set the Installpath to the path you installed it in (make sure the path ends in "\"). Set the FFMpeg_Path to the path to the ffmpeg.exe (including the filename). For example, if you unzipped into C:\Tivomono\, the settings.xml would look like this:



Code:


TiVoMono>
  <Installpath>C:\Tivomono\</Installpath> 
  <FFMpeg_Path>C:\Tivomono\ffmpeg.exe</FFMpeg_Path> 
</TiVoMono>

go to the Mono command prompt (Start->Programs->Mono 1.2.2.1 for windows->Mono 1.2.2.1 Command Prompt

change directory to the dir with the exe. For our previous example:



Code:


cd \Tivomono

then run the mono exe!



Code:


mono TiVoMono.exe


----------



## miadlor

pipakin,
Videos still playing great! ******************************************************************************************************************************************
found it!


----------



## pipakin

miadlor said:


> pipakin,
> Videos still playing great! Just wondering about the admin screen.
> What comes up for me is just....Video directory, Video extensions allowed, and Server UUID.....no adjustments.
> 
> If this was covered before, sorry.


look on the left under "Plugins" there should be an entry titled "ffmpeg" click there.


----------



## miadlor

pipakin said:


> look on the left under "Plugins" there should be an entry titled "ffmpeg" click there.


You just beat me to it, thanks!


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> Hey windracer, when you get on, try this one out and see if you can capture some reasons why it's blowing up.


Ok, we might be on to something here! Looks like the target filename might be missing?


Code:


[ffmpegTranscoder::GetVideoSize] Calling ffmpeg : /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -i "/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4"
[ffmpegTranscoder::GetVideoSize] ffmpeg returned : FFmpeg version CVS, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
  configuration:
  libavutil version: 49.0.0
  libavcodec version: 51.7.0
  libavformat version: 50.3.0
  built on Feb 17 2006 16:53:53, gcc: 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2, from '/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4':
  Duration: 00:02:24.3, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1349 kb/s
  Stream #0.0(eng), 29.97 fps(r): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 368x208
  Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 24000 Hz, stereo
[b]Must supply at least one output file[/b]


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Ok, we might be on to something here! Looks like the target filename might be missing?
> 
> *snip*


actually, while scanning the files, it runs ffmpeg expecting that result. It'll spit out "Unsupported format" if the file isn't a supported format  So no dice there.


----------



## windracer

Darn ... that's the end of the log file. I still get the "will be transfered when previously requested programs complete" message. 

When I try another transfer, I don't see the ffmpeg call in the log anymore. I have to restart TivoMono before ffmpeg is logged again. This is really bugging me.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Darn ... that's the end of the log file. I still get the "will be transfered when previously requested programs complete" message.
> 
> When I try another transfer, I don't see the ffmpeg call in the log anymore. I have to restart TivoMono before ffmpeg is logged again. This is really bugging me.


could you post the whole log for me? or PM it to me?

EDIT: gonna reboot to linux and give it a shot myself. That is, if I can figure out how to get Mono/ffmpeg working under ubuntu


----------



## windracer

PM with log sent. Sorry it took me a while ... my TX20 locked up while I was trying to cancel a transfer so I had to restart it and try again to get a clean log for you.

So should there be another ffmpeg call after the GetVideoSize call? I see the calls for FileSupported at the beginning.


----------



## pipakin

FOUND IT!  Working on the fix now...

EDIT: try this one! 

EDIT #2: Gah...Such suspense!


----------



## windracer

That was a definite step in the right direction. This time the transfer said it was transferring but on the console I saw:


Code:


FFmpeg version CVS, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
  configuration:
  libavutil version: 49.0.0
  libavcodec version: 51.7.0
  libavformat version: 50.3.0
  built on Feb 17 2006 16:53:53, gcc: 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2, from '/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4':
  Duration: 00:02:24.3, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1349 kb/s
  Stream #0.0(eng), 29.97 fps(r): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 368x208
  Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 24000 Hz, stereo
Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:':
  Stream #0.0, 29.97 fps(c): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, q=2-31, 1024 kb/s
  Stream #0.1: Audio: ac3, 24000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1

In the log I see:


Code:


[ffmpegTranscoder::GetVideoSize] Video "/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4" size appears to be : 368x208
[ffmpegTranscoder::GetAspectOptions] options built : -aspect 16:9 -s 720x480
[ffmpegTranscoder::OutputFile] Calling ffmpeg : /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -i "/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4" -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b 1024k -aspect 16:9 -s 720x480 -acodec ac3 -ac 2 -ab 128 -f vob -
[ffmpegTranscoder::OutputFile] request complete after 0 bytes!

Tried with an .mp4 and a .mov file. Maybe now it's my own settings?


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Tried with an .mp4 and a .mov file. Maybe now it's my own settings?


Hrm...

We got that with the ffmpeg I was using till I got the "GPL" version. There are certain build options within ffmpeg that make it gpl, and those particular options are the ones you need to enable.

for example, mine prints out a lot more options than yours:



Code:


FFmpeg version SVN-r7215, Copyright (c) 2000-2006 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration:  --extra-cflags=-I/static/include --extra-ldflags=-L/static/lib
 --enable-memalign-hack --enable-mp3lame --enable-xvid --enable-a52 --enable-lib
ogg --enable-vorbis --enable-faac --enable-faad --enable-x264 --enable-pp --enab
le-amr_wb --enable-amr_nb --enable-avisynth --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enabl
e-gpl
  libavutil version: 49.1.0
  libavcodec version: 51.25.0
  libavformat version: 51.6.0
  built on Dec  3 2006 00:27:56, gcc: 3.4.6


----------



## Bojangling

jhf3 said:


> OK, just loaded 0.70 and now I can't connect to localhost:9033 for the admin page for either IE or Firefox.
> 
> I'm guessing I have a ZoneAlarm or firewall problem, but can't see anything wrong - any suggestions?





greg_burns said:


> Are you saying it worked with prior version?
> 
> Running XP? Does it work if you turn off ZA and/or Windows Firewall? If so, then turn them on but add exceptions for 9032/TCP & 9033/TCP.
> 
> Try toggling services on/off in control panel or at cmd prompt...
> 
> net stop "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"
> net start "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"


I have the same problem. Running "net start "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"" seems to fix it. Any ideas why I have to do this manually?

Running 0.7.0a


----------



## pipakin

Bojangling said:


> I have the same problem. Running "net start "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"" seems to fix it. Any ideas why I have to do this manually?
> 
> Running 0.7.0a


That's odd as it should auto-start. Go into your services panel and take a look at the properties of the service. it may be set to "Manual"


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> We got that with the ffmpeg I was using till I got the "GPL" version. There are certain build options within ffmpeg that make it gpl, and those particular options are the ones you need to enable.


I've downloaded the latest source via subversion and am re-compiling now. I'll let you know how it goes. Hopefully that's the last hurdle!


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> I've downloaded the latest source via subversion and am re-compiling now. I'll let you know how it goes. Hopefully that's the last hurdle!


sweet. If we can get it working we should be able to get a better handle on what it takes to get Mono up and working.

BTW: Mono on ubuntu doesn't fully support .Net 2.0 yet. grrrr... It keeps crashing on my "Dns.GetHostEntry" calls....


----------



## Bojangling

pipakin said:


> That's odd as it should auto-start. Go into your services panel and take a look at the properties of the service. it may be set to "Manual"


Nope, automatic.


----------



## windracer

Ok, downloaded and compiled the latest version of ffmpeg:


Code:


FFmpeg version SVN-r7773, Copyright (c) 2000-2006 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration:
  libavutil version: 49.2.0
  libavcodec version: 51.29.0
  libavformat version: 51.8.0
  built on Jan 30 2007 23:00:57, gcc: 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)
ffmpeg      SVN-r7773
libavutil   3211776
libavcodec  3349760
libavformat 3344384

But when I try a transfer:


Code:


[ffmpegTranscoder::GetVideoSize] Calling ffmpeg : /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -i "/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4"
[ffmpegTranscoder::GetVideoSize] ffmpeg returned : FFmpeg version SVN-r7773, Copyright (c) 2000-2006 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration:
  libavutil version: 49.2.0
  libavcodec version: 51.29.0
  libavformat version: 51.8.0
  built on Jan 30 2007 23:00:57, gcc: 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)
[b]Compiler did not align stack variables. Libavcodec has been miscompiled
and may be very slow or crash. This is not a bug in libavcodec,
but in the compiler. Do not report crashes to FFmpeg developers.[/b]
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4':
  Duration: 00:02:24.3, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1349 kb/s
  Stream #0.0(eng): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 368x208, 29.97 fps(r)
  Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 24000 Hz, stereo
Must supply at least one output file

[ffmpegTranscoder::GetVideoSize] Video "/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4" size appears to be : 368x208
[ffmpegTranscoder::GetAspectOptions] options built : -aspect 16:9 -s 720x480
[ffmpegTranscoder::OutputFile] Calling ffmpeg : /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -i "/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4" -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b 1024k -aspect 16:9 -s 720x480 -acodec ac3 -ac 2 -ab 128 -f vob -
[ffmpegTranscoder::OutputFile] request complete after 0 bytes!

Looks like I might have a compile problem there in libavcodec. That's all I can handle for tonight though. I'll try some more tomorrow.


----------



## bigk96

I have TiVonet working in Linux under gentoo. I've been able to transfer divx encoded files to my TiVo. I haven't tried any other kind of files yet.

Please let me know if I can help with anything.

Here is my ffmpeg and mono versions:

FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2006 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --shlibdir=/usr/lib --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-static --enable-shared --cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --disable-altivec --disable-debug --disable-opts --enable-mp3lame --enable-a52 --enable-dc1394 --enable-xvid --enable-vorbis --enable-libogg --enable-dts --enable-x264 --enable-faad --enable-faac --enable-gpl --enable-pp --disable-strip 
libavutil version: 49.0.1
libavcodec version: 51.20.0
libavformat version: 50.6.0
built on Jan 25 2007 04:41:20, gcc: 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)

mono --version
Mono JIT compiler version 1.2.2.1, (C) 2002-2006 Novell, Inc and Contributors. 

TLS: __thread
GC: Included Boehm (with typed GC)
SIGSEGV: normal
Disabled: none


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Ok, downloaded and compiled the latest version of ffmpeg:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FFmpeg version SVN-r7773, Copyright (c) 2000-2006 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
> configuration:
> libavutil version: 49.2.0
> libavcodec version: 51.29.0
> libavformat version: 51.8.0
> built on Jan 30 2007 23:00:57, gcc: 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)
> ffmpeg      SVN-r7773
> libavutil   3211776
> libavcodec  3349760
> libavformat 3344384
> 
> But when I try a transfer:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [ffmpegTranscoder::GetVideoSize] Calling ffmpeg : /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -i "/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4"
> [ffmpegTranscoder::GetVideoSize] ffmpeg returned : FFmpeg version SVN-r7773, Copyright (c) 2000-2006 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
> configuration:
> libavutil version: 49.2.0
> libavcodec version: 51.29.0
> libavformat version: 51.8.0
> built on Jan 30 2007 23:00:57, gcc: 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)
> [b]Compiler did not align stack variables. Libavcodec has been miscompiled
> and may be very slow or crash. This is not a bug in libavcodec,
> but in the compiler. Do not report crashes to FFmpeg developers.[/b]
> Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4':
> Duration: 00:02:24.3, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1349 kb/s
> Stream #0.0(eng): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 368x208, 29.97 fps(r)
> Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: mp4a / 0x6134706D, 24000 Hz, stereo
> Must supply at least one output file
> 
> [ffmpegTranscoder::GetVideoSize] Video "/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4" size appears to be : 368x208
> [ffmpegTranscoder::GetAspectOptions] options built : -aspect 16:9 -s 720x480
> [ffmpegTranscoder::OutputFile] Calling ffmpeg : /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -i "/usr/share/TiVo/mono/Videos/SNL Lazy Sunday.mp4" -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b 1024k -aspect 16:9 -s 720x480 -acodec ac3 -ac 2 -ab 128 -f vob -
> [ffmpegTranscoder::OutputFile] request complete after 0 bytes!
> 
> Looks like I might have a compile problem there in libavcodec. That's all I can handle for tonight though. I'll try some more tomorrow.


looks like it didn't get any config options. when you run the configure script, try running it like this:



Code:


./configure --enable-memalign-hack --enable-mp3lame --enable-xvid --enable-a52 --enable-libogg --enable-vorbis --enable-faac --enable-faad --enable-x264 --enable-pp --enable-amr_wb --enable-amr_nb --enable-avisynth --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enable-gpl


----------



## windracer

Hmmm ... both of you guys have more configuration options under ffmpeg. I'll try re-configuring and re-compiling.

_edit:_ ha, came to the same conclusion at the same time.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Hmmm ... both of you guys have more configuration options under ffmpeg. I'll try re-configuring and re-compiling.
> 
> _edit:_ ha, came to the same conclusion at the same time.


lol


----------



## windracer

Argh! Whenever I try those ./configure options, it keeps telling me the various libraries cannot be found (xvid, dts, x264, etc. etc.). Oh well ... that's for tomorrow. Thanks for all your help tonight!


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Hey *pipakin*, if you can post the UNZIPPED files for Mono/Tivo I can test again in my Mac (OS 10.3). Let me know.

Also, I tried today a flash video file (.flv) and It didn't get 'seen' by the application. Dunno why. They are also small files files. But a few music videos played fine despite being small .mpg and small .avi files.

Did anyone confirmed what happens to 'partial' transfers? Mine dissapeared from the Tivo and I dunno if they are still using space or not.


----------



## Namsur

I was able to get Tivo.Net installed on an XP laptop and I can get to the admin page, but I cannot get anything to show up on my TiVo. I'm not really sure what I'm supposed to see/do. I gather from the posts that after getting the admin page up, there should be an entry for Tivo.Net in Now Playing List, right? I do not see that. Windows FW is off and no other FW running.

I am running on a wired connection (100Mb) as my wireless is dead on this laptop (yay ), but I wouldn't think that would have anything to do with it..network is network.

I have a TiVo Series 2, version 8.1 something (latest available I believe)
Wireless is "Good" and is currently connected
Movie file is a DiVx .avi (*edit - I only have one movie file to test with. this is about 450MB in size)

I have deleted .tvm, stopped/started the TiVo.Net service and rebooted the TiVo, all with no change. There are no entries in the error log either.

So close, yet so far! Help me Pipakin ,Help Help me Pipakin (to the tune of Help Me Rhonda).


----------



## greg_burns

Namsur said:


> Movie file is a DiVx .avi (*edit - I only have one movie file to test with. this is about 450MB in size)


Download a diggnation for a test. (i've used quicktime .mov with success).
http://revision3.com/diggnation


----------



## pipakin

Namsur said:


> I am running on a wired connection (100Mb) as my wireless is dead on this laptop (yay ), but I wouldn't think that would have anything to do with it..network is network.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> So close, yet so far! Help me Pipakin ,Help Help me Pipakin (to the tune of Help Me Rhonda).


One thing to check, is the wireless connection disabled? or just not getting a connection? I'm not sure I ever really thought about multiple adapters, and if the wireless adapter isn't disabled, it may be trying to use that connection to send the UDP packet.


----------



## pipakin

ciscokidinsf said:


> Hey *pipakin*, if you can post the UNZIPPED files for Mono/Tivo I can test again in my Mac (OS 10.3). Let me know.
> 
> Also, I tried today a flash video file (.flv) and It didn't get 'seen' by the application. Dunno why. They are also small files files. But a few music videos played fine despite being small .mpg and small .avi files.
> 
> Did anyone confirmed what happens to 'partial' transfers? Mine dissapeared from the Tivo and I dunno if they are still using space or not.


Is there an archive format that would work better for you? I can archive it however you need, but the files need certain directory structures, etc.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Argh! Whenever I try those ./configure options, it keeps telling me the various libraries cannot be found (xvid, dts, x264, etc. etc.). Oh well ... that's for tomorrow. Thanks for all your help tonight!


D`oh!

Oh well. Today's another day!


----------



## cherry ghost

greg_burns said:


> Download a diggnation for a test. (i've used quicktime .mov with success).
> http://revision3.com/diggnation


I've gotten .mov and .avi to work with no problems, but anything .flv gives me good video but all snap, crackle, and pop for audio.


----------



## pipakin

cherry ghost said:


> I've gotten .mov and .avi to work with no problems, but anything .flv gives me good video but all snap, crackle, and pop for audio.


try restricting the audio sample rate to 48000 and setting the audio codec to ac3 (if that doesn't work try mp2). It also might help to restrict the audio channels to 2, but I don't think that's necessary.


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin said:


> Actually I was referring to the one in the main feed (It's an integer value, I think. Looks like HEX to me). I send the series block in the TiVoVideoDetails xml (that schema gives me nightmares) as of 0.7.0a. If that block is all that's needed, then they should group correctly.


can you put a feild in the xml that we can assign made up series id's?

I have a billion home movies (well maybe a couple hundred-LOL). I also download an occasional youtube video. My kids love the crazy frog videos when I find them

I would like to be able to group those on the tivo in some manner.

So I dont need a "correct" Id- just any old one I put in.

Sort of like you use channel 100 FAKE for the channel.


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin said:


> I could add a field for it and if you want to go find it, give you that option. It probably won't sneak into this version though.


sounds like you answered my above question...

thanks


----------



## MichaelK

still playing a bit having a BALL!

just a suggestion- dont want to be pushy at all- but a suggestion-

It seems everytime we add movies to a directory we need to scan/submit? (or am I not following?)

Is there anyway to get it to work in the background to update itself? JavaHMO as an example seems to generate new thumbs files all be itslelf in the background as pictures are added to it's directories. (No programmer- so that's just what it SEEMS to be doing to me) 

Hitting the submit/scan button isn't going to kill me every now and again but it's a neat bit if it could be automatic.


----------



## cherry ghost

pipakin said:


> try restricting the audio sample rate to 48000 and setting the audio codec to ac3 (if that doesn't work try mp2). It also might help to restrict the audio channels to 2, but I don't think that's necessary.


That worked, thanks. :up:


----------



## greg_burns

MichaelK said:


> Hitting the submit/scan button isn't going to kill me every now and again but it's a neat bit if it could be automatic.


In case he missed it in my earlier post.  
FileSystemWatcher


----------



## Deadpan Science

Minor point, but on the transfer page where it says "percentage complete" isn't a percentage, but rather a number in KB. It would be really cool if it was a percentage though. Also it would be nice to have a "completed" box on that page (obviously not needed if the percentage was actually a percentage)


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> In case he missed it in my earlier post.
> FileSystemWatcher


I saw it, 

It's on the list of things for 1.0, but I'm trying to squash bugs before I get to features.


----------



## pipakin

Deadpan Science said:


> Minor point, but on the transfer page where it says "percentage complete" isn't a percentage, but rather a number in KB. It would be really cool if it was a percentage though. Also it would be nice to have a "completed" box on that page (obviously not needed if the percentage was actually a percentage)


Yeah, It only shows a percentage if it knows the file size acurrately. I could make it show the percentages for estimations as well, though.


----------



## MichaelK

greg_burns said:


> In case he missed it in my earlier post.
> FileSystemWatcher


so you pipakin could just plug that bit into tivo.net and it would do it?

sounds perfect.


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin said:


> I saw it,
> 
> It's on the list of things for 1.0, but I'm trying to squash bugs before I get to features.


you keep adding features I might need to kick you some more coffee money- I'm feeling guilty...


----------



## greg_burns

MichaelK said:


> so you pipakin could just plug that bit into tivo.net and it would do it?


If only programming was just as simple as cut & paste.


----------



## MichaelK

greg_burns said:


> If only programming was just as simple as cut & paste.


I'm always in awe of what you guys (assuming that you too are a programmer?) can do.

Some of the open source people just amaze me.

I mean really- tivo should have had people working on this functionaly for months if not years. They announced in november they would have it By Jan 1. They blew that deadline and are now talking about a public "preview" in "months" time. That version they come out with will likley be much more limited and cost people $30 bucks.

Yet Pipakin wips this out in like 10 days time and his pre version 1.0 releases are not too much more flaky then tivo's 2.3 desktop code today. If someone helps him make a fancy logo and purdy up the UI graphics with some fancy color pallet it's on par with tivo desktop which has taken months and months if not years to make from people getting paid.

Seriously- Tivo should find JavaHMO and Pipakin and pay these guys FAT Cash full time to create a REAL tivo branded desktop application. Then bundle the result on a cd to include with their hardware and probably sell even more boxes. Or at least they could sell more pc software for the fee they have now.

maybe it's what Pipakin said above- when you get paid it's a "chore" when you do it for yourself it's fun?


----------



## GCymbala

greg_burns said:


> In case he missed it in my earlier post.
> FileSystemWatcher


And keep these tips in mind too.


----------



## pipakin

MichaelK said:


> maybe it's what Pipakin said above- when you get paid it's a "chore" when you do it for yourself it's fun?


Indeed.


----------



## pipakin

Version 0.8.0a up!

0.8.0a Changes:

- File manager!
- The Mono version now has extensive logging with the "--verbose" command line option.
- The "Genres", "RecordedDate", "EpisodeNumber", and "SeriesGenre" are now settable.

Links:

TiVo.Net Installer : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.8.0a-fix.msi?use_mirror=osdn
TiVoMono Zip : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TivoMono-0.8.0a.zip?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> Version 0.8.0a up!
> 
> 0.8.0a Changes:
> 
> - File manager!
> - The Mono version now has extensive logging with the "--verbose" command line option.
> - The "Genres", "RecordedDate", "EpisodeNumber", and "SeriesGenre" are now settable.
> 
> Links:
> 
> TiVo.Net Installer : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.8.0a.msi?use_mirror=osdn
> TiVoMono Zip : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TivoMono-0.8.0a.zip?use_mirror=osdn


ok I have been installing and uninstalling and I can't get to 0.8.0a it keeps showing You are running version: 0.7.0a [.Net], which is up to date.


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> ok I have been installing and uninstalling and I can't get to 0.8.0a it keeps showing You are running version: 0.7.0a [.Net], which is up to date.


er...lemme go check on that.

EDIT: I rebuilt it and I'm uploading a new one now.
NOTE: Make sure you Uninstall the previous one first! 

EDIT #2: Done! Try now :up:


----------



## MichaelK

anyone know- can we make up our own genres?

Can I make one for "home movies" for example? Just pondering...


----------



## pipakin

MichaelK said:


> anyone know- can we make up our own genres?
> 
> Can I make one for "home movies" for example? Just pondering...


I don't see why not. Give it a shot. I put all my stuff in the genre "Cool" and it seemed to take that okay 

NOTE: genres (both program and series) are comma seperated. i.e.: Cool, My Shows, Daytime, Drama


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> er...lemme go check on that.
> 
> EDIT: I rebuilt it and I'm uploading a new one now.
> NOTE: Make sure you Uninstall the previous one first!
> 
> EDIT #2: Done! Try now :up:


now getting:
You are running version: 0.7.0a [.Net], which is out of date.


----------



## Stu_Bee

pipakin said:


> er...lemme go check on that.
> EDIT: I rebuilt it and I'm uploading a new one now.
> NOTE: Make sure you Uninstall the previous one first!
> EDIT #2: Done! Try now :up:


Heh..now it says:
"You are running version: 0.7.0a [.Net], which is out of date."
I'm running .8

Edit: Also the "fileManager" section doesn't do anything but display the MainPage


----------



## Enrique

Stu_Bee said:


> Heh..now it says:
> "You are running version: 0.7.0a [.Net], which is out of date."
> I'm running .8
> 
> Edit: Also the "fileManager" section doesn't do anything but display the MainPage


same here.


----------



## pipakin

Grrr....It shouldn't do that... I'll try again here in a sec. ok...that's...weird. I built the release version, but it put it in the debug folder... I'll rebuild and post a good version this time, I swear 

Edit: uploading....

EDIT #2: Holy crap sourceforge is down...I can't edit the release! 

EDIT #3: For now, download these files and put them in the install dir:


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> Grrr....It shouldn't do that... I'll try again here in a sec. ok...that's...weird. I built the release version, but it put it in the debug folder... I'll rebuild and post a good version this time, I swear
> 
> Edit: uploading....
> 
> EDIT #2: Holy crap sourceforge is down...I can't edit the release!


that sucks i hope it is back up soon.


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin said:


> I don't see why not. Give it a shot. I put all my stuff in the genre "Cool" and it seemed to take that okay
> 
> NOTE: genres (both program and series) are comma seperated. i.e.: Cool, My Shows, Daytime, Drama


GREAT!

I can "Tag" all the home movie clips that way.

2006, christmas, kids, grandparents, blah, blah, blah


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> that sucks i hope it is back up soon.


Updated with a correct installer. Here's the new link:
TiVo.Net Installer : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.8.0a-fix.msi?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## scott816

I tried installing the latest Tivo.net on VISTA home premium and got the following error during the install. Error code 2869. Not really worried about it since my video server is running XP but thought I would test it and report.


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> Updated with a correct installer. Here's the new link:
> TiVo.Net Installer : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.8.0a-fix.msi?use_mirror=osdn


thanks just downloaded it and all is fine and cool.


----------



## pipakin

scott816 said:


> I tried installing the latest Tivo.net on VISTA home premium and got the following error during the install. Error code 2869. Not really worried about it since my video server is running XP but thought I would test it and report.


Not surprised. I need to get the latest service pack for VS 2005 to make sure I'm Vista Compatible.


----------



## Aiken

pipakin--

Have you looked into a check to see if the video is already tivo-compatible? That way people who have higher-quality, compatible videos wouldn't have to basically downsample in order to transcode in real time. That, in turn, would allow people to use TiVo.Net as a really nice movie server as opposed to just a nicely-featured streamer.


----------



## pipakin

Aiken said:


> pipakin--
> 
> Have you looked into a check to see if the video is already tivo-compatible? That way people who have higher-quality, compatible videos wouldn't have to basically downsample in order to transcode in real time. That, in turn, would allow people to use TiVo.Net as a really nice movie server as opposed to just a nicely-featured streamer.


I could do that. Consider it on the list for 0.9.0a 

Currently on the list for 0.9.0a:

- Attempt to fix the "My Now Playing List Dissapears" bug
- Finish up the plugin framework and add a podcast rss lister plugin 
- Add the ability to set series properties on multiple files at once.
- Don't transcode already compatible files/streams.


----------



## turnipsun

pipakin said:


> I
> - Add the ability to set series properties on multiple files at once.


I wasn't sure if any one saw my suggestion about multiple file editing.

Even if it wasn't my suggestion that got that feature going.. still excited for it..

Chris


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> I could do that. Consider it on the list for 0.9.0a
> 
> Currently on the list for 0.9.0a:
> 
> - Attempt to fix the "My Now Playing List Dissapears" bug
> - Finish up the plugin framework and add a podcast rss lister plugin
> - Add the ability to set series properties on multiple files at once.
> - Don't transcode already compatible files/streams.


wow i can't wait for the podcast rss lister plugin. :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Dan203

pipakin said:


> Don't transcode already compatible files/streams.


A couple of pointers for this...

1) TiVo requires video to have 480 lines of horizontal resolution. So resolutions such as 352x480, 480x480, 720x480, etc.. are all fine but resolutions such as 352x240 are not.

2) TiVo requires video to have a frame rate of 29.97fps it will not work with "film mode" 24fps video.

3) The 540 series TiVos will not display 16:9 animporphic video correctly when connected to a 4:3 TV. So you should have a setting the user can check that will convert all 16:9 animorphic content to 4:3 letterboxed if they have one of these TiVos.

Dan


----------



## jmarchil

windracer said:


> Darn ... that's the end of the log file. I still get the "will be transfered when previously requested programs complete" message.
> 
> When I try another transfer, I don't see the ffmpeg call in the log anymore. I have to restart TivoMono before ffmpeg is logged again. This is really bugging me.


I have noticed this when I have cancelled a previous transfer. Are we sure it's not a Tivo bug? I have also seen this same thing with Tivo Desktop in the past.

Sorry if this is already known, I haven't read the entire thread yet.

Jamie.


----------



## Tivogre

pipakin said:


> I could do that. Consider it on the list for 0.9.0a
> 
> Currently on the list for 0.9.0a:
> 
> - Attempt to fix the "My Now Playing List Dissapears" bug
> - Finish up the plugin framework and add a podcast rss lister plugin
> - Add the ability to set series properties on multiple files at once.
> - Don't transcode already compatible files/streams.


How about "Make work with DirecTivos as an MRV transfer".. This would make your a more universal killer app.


----------



## pipakin

Tivogre said:


> How about "Make work with DirecTivos as an MRV transfer".. This would make your a more universal killer app.


Working on it, but it's a bit more of a job (I think). It MAY sneak into 0.9.0, but no promises.


----------



## jmarchil

pipakin said:


> Working on it, but it's a bit more of a job (I think). It MAY sneak into 0.9.0, but no promises.


Is there a way to connect to the configuration web page from a different machine on the network?

J.


----------



## dwgsp

Several versions ago, I edited the video extensions. Now I'd like to reset them back to the default values, but it looks like I have enter the extensions manually. What string should I enter into that field?

Thanks!
/Don


----------



## pipakin

dwgsp said:


> Several versions ago, I edited the video extensions. Now I'd like to reset them back to the default values, but it looks like I have enter the extensions manually. What string should I enter into that field?
> 
> Thanks!
> /Don


Defaults:


Code:


.3g2,.3gp,.4xm,.mtv,.roq,.aac,.ac3,.adts,.aiff,.alaw,.amr,.asf,.au,.avi,.avs,.crc,.daud,.dsicin,.dts,.dv,.dvd,.ea,.ffm,.flic,.flv,.gif,.gxf,.h261,.h263,.h264,.idcin,.ipmovie,.m4v,.matroska,.mjpeg,.mm,.mmf,.mov,.mp4,.m4a,.3gp,.mp2,.mp3,.mp4,.mpeg,.mpg,.mpeg1video,.mpeg2video,.mpegts,.mpegvideo,.mpjpeg,.mulaw,.mxf,.nsv,.nuv,.ogg,.psp,.psxstr,.rawvideo,.rm,.s16be,.s16le,.s8,.shn,.smk,.sol,.svcd,.swf,.tiertexseq,.tta,.u16be,.u16le,.u8,.vcd,.vmd,.vob,.voc,.wav,.wc3movie,.wsaud,.wsvqa,.wv


----------



## pipakin

jmarchil said:


> Is there a way to connect to the configuration web page from a different machine on the network?
> 
> J.


That's currently disabled, but I'll happily make it an option in 0.9.0a. Just be aware that there is no security on the page, so anyone who can hit port 9033 can make changes to your settings.


----------



## windracer

Finally got it working under Mono/Linux!

Getting ffmpeg up to date was a PITA! My Linux "server" is an old Toshiba laptop running Mandrake 10.0. I had to manually download all the various codec sources (x264, xvid, faad, faac, lame, gsm, etc.) to get the header files and everything in the right place. _Then_ I was finally able to re-compile ffmpeg properly. My version now looks like this:


Code:


FFmpeg version SVN-r7788, Copyright (c) 2000-2006 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration:  --enable-memalign-hack --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-xvid --extra-cflags=-I/usr/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/lib --enable-mp3lame --enable-x264 --enable-pthreads --enable-faad --enable-faac --enable-a52 --enable-libogg --enable-vorbis --enable-libgsm
  libavutil version: 49.2.0
  libavcodec version: 51.29.0
  libavformat version: 51.8.0
  built on Jan 31 2007 19:16:11, gcc: 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)
ffmpeg      SVN-r7788
libavutil   3211776
libavcodec  3349760
libavformat 3344384

I wasn't able to get the dts, theora, or amr_wb libraries working, but those are less important.

At any rate, I was able to kick off a transfer and it worked. Well, I have encoding settings issues now. My first transfer was an .mp4 and the audio is great but the video is split into three sections on the screen and all full of lines (this was a transfer to my TX20). But it's progress!


----------



## Aiken

Dan203 said:


> 2) TiVo requires video to have a frame rate of 29.97fps it will not work with "film mode" 24fps video.


That's actually not true. I've tested every box I have against 23.976, 24, 29.97, 30, and 59.94, and they all work. 60 doesn't. Others might, but ffmpeg won't go lower.

(Granted, I don't have a series 1 or 540.)


----------



## Stu_Bee

Dan203 said:


> A couple of pointers for this...
> 2) TiVo requires video to have a frame rate of 29.97fps it will not work with "film mode" 24fps video.
> Dan


Maybe change that to "not ALL work with 24fps".

My AT&Tivo plays back 24fps mpgs fine. Actually I encode them this way to avoid the visual stuttering that sometimes happens in transcoded videos when panning a scene.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> At any rate, I was able to kick off a transfer and it worked. Well, I have encoding settings issues now. My first transfer was an .mp4 and the audio is great but the video is split into three sections on the screen and all full of lines (this was a transfer to my TX20). But it's progress!


What aspect did you transfer at? That sounds like what happens when I send 16:9 to my TiVo.


----------



## jmarchil

Would it be possible to add support for program ratings?

J.


----------



## pipakin

jmarchil said:


> Would it be possible to add support for program ratings?
> 
> J.


Way ahead of you  It's in version 0.9.0a, which should come out tommorow or the next day at the latest. The rss podcast feed portion is working  Now my wife can watch her Hanson podcast on the TV (Wait, is that a good thing? )


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> What aspect did you transfer at? That sounds like what happens when I send 16:9 to my TiVo.


That's exactly what I did. When I switched to 4:3 everything was fine.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> That's exactly what I did. When I switched to 4:3 everything was fine.


Yeah, apparently some of the TiVos have issues with displaying 16:9 on a 4:3 aspect TV.


----------



## windracer

I guess I'm confused then. This was a transfer to my DVD TiVo, which is set to 16:9 and is connected to a 16:9 HD LCD television. Should the 16:9 setting work?


----------



## Namsur

pipakin said:


> One thing to check, is the wireless connection disabled? or just not getting a connection? I'm not sure I ever really thought about multiple adapters, and if the wireless adapter isn't disabled, it may be trying to use that connection to send the UDP packet.


You rock Philip!! That was it! Man that is soooooo cool weeeeeeee .

Thanks!

BTW, this was on my work xp laptop. I have not tried mono on my win2k laptop yet.

Also, I remember some others saying that the playback would not work while a show was being recorded. The playback worked fine for me and the recording kept going during the transfer (I think, cable is out here so it's just recording black) and after I stopped it the recording light was still on.

Awesome application Philip, I hope TiVo buys it from you. You definitely deserve it!


----------



## Namsur

jmarchil said:


> Would it be possible to add support for program ratings?
> 
> J.


Is this the same thing as parental controls? That would be a good feature. Probably way down the line, though.


----------



## cherry ghost

The episode numbers aren't surviving the transfer. If that makes sense.


----------



## pipakin

cherry ghost said:


> The episode numbers aren't surviving the transfer. If that makes sense.


hrm...I'll look into it. could be part of the xml is not right.


----------



## Namsur

When I just tested TiVo.Net, everything worked ok, but I stopped watching it. I just noticed that FFMPEG was using up to 75% of CPU. I noticed the transfer was still going even though I wasn't watching it. Is the video being transfered up to the TiVo so that I could watch it later, or is FFMPEG just running out of control?


----------



## pipakin

Namsur said:


> When I just tested TiVo.Net, everything worked ok, but I stopped watching it. I just noticed that FFMPEG was using up to 75% of CPU. I noticed the transfer was still going even though I wasn't watching it. Is the video being transfered up to the TiVo so that I could watch it later, or is FFMPEG just running out of control?


It continues transferring unless you explicity cancel it on the TiVo or the TiVo loses the connection.


----------



## jmarchil

Namsur said:


> Is this the same thing as parental controls? That would be a good feature. Probably way down the line, though.


Well I was referring to passing the videos rating and I would hope that what's passed would be understood by Tivo and act accordingly.

J.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> I guess I'm confused then. This was a transfer to my DVD TiVo, which is set to 16:9 and is connected to a 16:9 HD LCD television. Should the 16:9 setting work?


Yeah, it should. That's weird. I'm guessing there's something wrong with the conversion when 16:9 is involved. Any way you can set the aspect to 16:9 and request a file manually on the computer and save it/play it on the computer? That would show if it's a problem in the transcode or the playback.


----------



## ARE1212

I just loaded version .08 and could hit the admin page at 9033 the first time the program ran. When I try to hit the admin page again, I get a connection refused on local host message. I opened both port 9033 and 9032 in windows firewall to no avail. Help?


----------



## pipakin

ARE1212 said:


> I just loaded version .08 and could hit the admin page at 9033 the first time the program ran. When I try to hit the admin page again, I get a connection refused on local host message. I opened both port 9033 and 9032 in windows firewall to no avail. Help?


Try restarting the service. something may have gotten stuck.


----------



## ARE1212

pipakin said:


> Try restarting the service. something may have gotten stuck.


No dice. When I remove it and reload, I get the same problem. I can see the admin screen on the first try, but all subsequent trys get refused. Other ideas?


----------



## pipakin

ARE1212 said:


> No dice. When I remove it and reload, I get the same problem. I can see the admin screen on the first try, but all subsequent trys get refused. Other ideas?


Well, what OS is this running on? What kind of videos we got here? hav you pointed the directory at an actual dir with videos in it?


----------



## ARE1212

pipakin said:


> Well, what OS is this running on? What kind of videos we got here? hav you pointed the directory at an actual dir with videos in it?


I guess it just needed to be massaged...after the thrid reload, it's all good and working like a charm. Thanks for the great program and the help!


----------



## Enrique

anyone notice that if you pause a Tivo.net recording that it FF a few seconds then pauses?


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> anyone notice that if pause a Tivo.net recording that it FF a few seconds then pauses?


I noticed that myself one or two times. IT may be that it'll only pause on an I-frame. If that's the case then do you think it only encodes I-frames? That would be very inefficient.


----------



## johncherbini

Hello all,

I'm trying to get this great sounding tool working under Ubuntu 6.10 with mono.

I'm getting this error with TivoMono 0.8

[email protected]:~$ mono /usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe

** (/usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe:24461): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe could not be loaded:
Assembly: System.Xml (assemblyref_index=1)
Version: 2.0.0.0
Public Key: b77a5c561934e089
The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/usr/local/TivoNet).


** (/usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe:24461): WARNING **: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Xml, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies.

Unhandled Exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Xml, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies.



I don't have System.Xml anywhere on my system. The naming format seems odd with the Xml instead of xml, but I'm just wondering if anyone can shed some light on this.

Thanks!

John C.


----------



## windracer

I have a folder called System.Xml under /usr/share/mono/lib/mono/gac.

I'm guessing gac stands for the Global Assembly Cache, referenced in your error message.

Are you sure mono is installed properly? This looks like a mono problem and not necessarily a problem with TivoMono.exe. If you do a 'mono --version' what do you get?


----------



## carroca

FYI, .dvr-ms files from Media Center Recorded TV work great with TiVo'.'Net. I think .dvr-ms should be added to the default extension list.

Toward the end of a 30 min .dvr-ms video the audio started to become out of sync with the video. Will changing the audio sync setting to 2 fix this?

The page up/down buttons now work fine on the listing page on the TiVo but the skip-to-end button still has problems.


-Jason


----------



## johncherbini

Thanks for the feedback Windracer. I would tend to agree with your "mono problem" statement, but couldn't tell if System.Xml was included with the TivoMono exe or not.

Here's the output of mono --version

[email protected]:~$ mono --version
Mono JIT compiler version 1.1.17.1, (C) 2002-2006 Novell, Inc and Contributors. 
TLS: __thread
GC: Included Boehm (with typed GC)
SIGSEGV: normal
Disabled: none


I installed mono via "apt-get install mono" in Ubuntu. Maybe I'm missing the development packages or something. I'll keep looking.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

John C.


----------



## windracer

It definitely looks (at least to me) that System.Xml is part of the mono install and not part of TiVo.Net.

My mono install seems to be more current than yours (but that would make sense since I just downloaded and installed it a week ago when TiVo.Net was released):


Code:


Mono JIT compiler version 1.2.2.1, (C) 2002-2006 Novell, Inc and Contributors. www.mono-project.com
        TLS:           normal
        GC:            Included Boehm (with typed GC)
        SIGSEGV:       normal
        Disabled:      none

You could try getting the 1.2.2 version here.


----------



## MichaelK

pipakin said:


> Yeah, it should. That's weird. I'm guessing there's something wrong with the conversion when 16:9 is involved. Any way you can set the aspect to 16:9 and request a file manually on the computer and save it/play it on the computer? That would show if it's a problem in the transcode or the playback.


I am trancoding to 16:9 on a 16:9 set fed by an s2dt myslef. I haven't tried tons but so far this is what I get:

With videos that start out 4:3 (usually .mov from my camera) I have to ZOOM with the tv's aspect control (esentially there is a 16:9 window in the center surounded by a black border when played back on the tivo). With videos that start out 16:9 (mpeg4's from my HD camcorder) it compresses them to 4:3 square with black bars on the side and everything is way skinny- so I just use my TV's aspect control to STRETCH it and it works fine. I was a little surpised that it didn't always do one or the other. But I figured it was the S2.

Now i'm wonder if the 16:9 setting isn't a little off someplace?

Or is it the S2 that is being stupid with 16:9 content?

(I cant wait till they turn on MRV/TTG with the S3 then this wont be a problem...)


----------



## johncherbini

Looks like I got it working. 

[email protected]:~$ mono /usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe
System started!
Press Q to exit


Any way to run this bad boy as a daemon? A & doesn't seem to work.

John C.


----------



## johncherbini

So, I have another question here. I'm running this on a machine that is my "media server". It's a headless linux box, that has all of my videos/data.

Should I be able to access the web interface from a remote host?

I can telnet into port 9033 on the box, so it appears that it's open, but I'm not getting any html.

Thanks!

John C.


----------



## bigk96

johncherbini said:


> Looks like I got it working.
> 
> [email protected]:~$ mono /usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe
> System started!
> Press Q to exit
> 
> Any way to run this bad boy as a daemon? A & doesn't seem to work.
> 
> John C.


Try starting it like this:

nohup mono /usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe &

Any output will go to nohup.out in the directory you start TivoMono.exe.


----------



## johncherbini

Thanks BigK...that worked great...forgot about the nohup.

Still can't get this thing working though. port 9033 is giving me nothing, even when I come from the localhost.

Everything seems to start up fine, but 9033 on the localhost gives me nothing.

Looking for a mono log file, to see if anything is in there. Not sure what else to do right now.

Thanks!

JC


----------



## windracer

johncherbini said:


> Should I be able to access the web interface from a remote host?


I think Philip is blocking that. He said he might make that available on a future version.

My Linux box is "headless" as well (ok, technically it's a laptop, but the screen doesn't work so that makes it headless ). What I do is use VNC over SSH (via PuTTy) to get into X-Windows from my Windows PC.

If you want a log file, try running "mono TivoMono.exe --verbose". Also, do a "netstat -a" and see if you can see TivoMono listening on 9033 and 9032.

So how'd you get it working? Re-installing mono?


----------



## johncherbini

I used this site to install the latest mono on ubuntu.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314214

Worked great.

It's odd though. I can't pull up a browser to connect to the Tivo.Net interface, but my Tivo box does see the Tivo.Net server. I *just* got the Tivo box today, so I'm pretty new to all of this.

I'm using w3m to try and connect to the page. I'm assuming it's probably got some crazy HTML in it that is not jiving with w3m.

It would definitely be nice to be able to access the administration interface from a remote host.

Not sure what else I can do at this point. The root volume that I'm using for the server doesn't have enough room for X, so I may be relatively hosed at this point.

Does w3m work for you from a terminal?

Thanks!

John C.


----------



## bigk96

johncherbini said:


> I used this site to install the latest mono on ubuntu.
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314214
> 
> Worked great.
> 
> It's odd though. I can't pull up a browser to connect to the Tivo.Net interface, but my Tivo box does see the Tivo.Net server. I *just* got the Tivo box today, so I'm pretty new to all of this.
> 
> I'm using w3m to try and connect to the page. I'm assuming it's probably got some crazy HTML in it that is not jiving with w3m.
> 
> It would definitely be nice to be able to access the administration interface from a remote host.
> 
> Not sure what else I can do at this point. The root volume that I'm using for the server doesn't have enough room for X, so I may be relatively hosed at this point.
> 
> Does w3m work for you from a terminal?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John C.


John,

I tried lynx and it seems to work. I also tried w3m and it shows me the html code. I haven't used w3m before so I'm not sure if that is what it should be doing.


----------



## johncherbini

Thanks for the info! 9033 appears to be open and listening.

[email protected]:/home/johnc# netstat -a |grep 9033
tcp 0 0 *:9033 *:* LISTEN
tcp 1 0 localhost:9033 localhost:52040 CLOSE_WAIT
tcp 0 0 localhost:9033 localhost:57040 ESTABLISHED
tcp 0 0 localhost:57040 localhost:9033 ESTABLISHED
tcp 1 0 192.168.15.20:9033 JMCHERBI.hsd1.az.c:1104 CLOSE_WAIT

w3m still doesn't work (it sits and tries to load before I manually cancel it):

[email protected]:/var/log$ w3m http://localhost:9033
w3m: Can't load http://localhost:9033.

If you hit 'v' while in w3m, it should show the page.

I've also loaded lynx, and it will load pages from the localhost, but when I direct it to http://localhost:9033, I get:

HTTP request sent; waiting for response.

And it just sits there. I may try re-installing it.

Thanks for the feedback everyone! Let me know if you have any other ideas!

John C.


----------



## johncherbini

Ok...I've made a bit more progress.

I found an error log stating that the app couldn't find /usr/local/TivoNetVideos

So I created the dir, and did an ln -s of my existing media to that directory.

The server shows up in Now Playing, and I can browse the sub directories. When I select a video, it says that it's been added to the ToDo list, and will be available as soon as other transfers complete.

Again, I just got this Tivo, and am not very familiar with how it works, but this is positive progress. I'll let you all know how it goes.

If you have any suggestions at this point, please let me know.

Thanks!

John C.


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> Ok...I've made a bit more progress.
> 
> I found an error log stating that the app couldn't find /usr/local/TivoNetVideos
> 
> So I created the dir, and did an ln -s of my existing media to that directory.
> 
> The server shows up in Now Playing, and I can browse the sub directories. When I select a video, it says that it's been added to the ToDo list, and will be available as soon as other transfers complete.
> 
> Again, I just got this Tivo, and am not very familiar with how it works, but this is positive progress. I'll let you all know how it goes.
> 
> If you have any suggestions at this point, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John C.


Sorry I've been unreacable all day or I'd have put in my 2c earlier 

I'm making remote admin an option in 0.9.0a so you can get the page to display correctly. I've been fighting with fires at work (metaphorical fires, that is) and haven't gotten to do much coding on this. Hopefully I can get it done tonight or tommorow.

as for the "Will transfer when other shows transfer" usually that's indicative of ffmpeg choking on the file. have you tried running it in verbose mode to get the output?


----------



## windracer

johncherbini said:


> When I select a video, it says that it's been added to the ToDo list, and will be available as soon as other transfers complete.


This is the exact same problem that plagued me for a while. Like pipakin mentioned, my problem was with ffmpeg. Turn on the --verbose logging and then kick off a transfer and see what's written to the log. Check back a few pages in this thread and you'll see my progress on it.


----------



## jmarchil

pipakin said:


> Sorry I've been unreacable all day or I'd have put in my 2c earlier
> 
> I'm making remote admin an option in 0.9.0a so you can get the page to display correctly. I've been fighting with fires at work (metaphorical fires, that is) and haven't gotten to do much coding on this. Hopefully I can get it done tonight or tommorow.
> 
> as for the "Will transfer when other shows transfer" usually that's indicative of ffmpeg choking on the file. have you tried running it in verbose mode to get the output?


I am having this problem 90% of the time. Even on files that I have had no problems with before.

Also, once I get the "Will transfer when other shows are done" message things are broken until I re-boot my tivo...

Something else I've noticed. Last night I had started one transfer successfully, then I queued another, but the second one didn't transfer after the first one was completed.

J.


----------



## Stu_Bee

jmarchil said:


> Something else I've noticed. Last night I had started one transfer successfully, then I queued another, but the second one didn't transfer after the first one was completed.


I've had this happen too...Not all the time, so not sure the pattern. However, I do believe that I had this occur just using the regular TivoDesktop->Tivo transfer method as well. Maybe it's something in the Tivo Inc Software, rather than tivo.net.


----------



## johncherbini

I'm at version

7.2.5-01-2-649

Checking the path to ffmpeg as well.

JC


----------



## greg_burns

johncherbini said:


> I'm at version
> 
> 7.2.5-01-2-649
> 
> Checking the path to ffmpeg as well.
> 
> JC


Well the latest is 8.1. Go to System->Phone & Network->Connect To Tivo Service Now option. (aka forcing a connection) Keep doing that until it says Pending 2am restart on that screen. When it does, restart the Tivo (through the menu or pull the plug).


----------



## johncherbini

Thanks for the info everyone. I've now upgraded the Tivo box to 8.1.

I've also got some more of the log files (I cut out the beacon call). This is me going into a directory, and trying to call up a movie called rome.avi, and then backing out one directory:

[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FVideo%2FGetVideo%3FID%3Db54a8b54-0ac7-4d19-83e8-ba58e791f375&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F*
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /Video/GetVideo?ID=b54a8b54-0ac7-4d19-83e8-ba58e791f375&VideoDetails=true
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FVideo%2FGetVideo%3FID%3Db54a8b54-0ac7-4d19-83e8-ba58e791f375&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F*
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /Video/GetVideo?ID=b54a8b54-0ac7-4d19-83e8-ba58e791f375&VideoDetails=true
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F*

Not sure if these are the logs that are helpful or not.

I still can't even get into the management interface, so I'm happy to be this far!

I'm not seeing any obvious ffmpeg chokes, but maybe I'm not looking in the right place.

Oh yeah, here's where the video is loaded during parsing:

[ffmpegTranscoder::FileSupported] Calling ffmpeg : /usr/bin/ffmpeg -i "/usr/local/TivoNetVideos/rome.avi"
[ffmpegTranscoder::FileSupported] ffmpeg returned : FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-pthreads --enable-vorbis --enable-libogg --enable-a52 --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enable-dc1394 --disable-debug --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
libavutil version: 0d.49.0.0
libavcodec version: 0d.51.11.0
libavformat version: 0d.50.5.0
built on Sep 20 2006 00:26:15, gcc: 4.1.2 20060906 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu2)
Input #0, avi, from '/usr/local/TivoNetVideos/rome.avi':
Duration: 00:53:57.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 907 kb/s
Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 624x352, 23.98 fps(r)
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
Must supply at least one output file

[TiVoDotNet::AddDirectoryToContainer] File type supported!
[TiVoDotNet::AddDirectoryToContainer] Finished parsing directory /usr/local/TivoNetVideos/!

Can't wait! Thanks for the assistance all. Think I should try the recompiling method windracer?

John C.


----------



## Namsur

Does TiVo.Net do any type of logging, other than the error log, about what was transfered or scanned in the video dirs?

Does TiVo do any logging (and reporting to the mothership) about what has been transfered, watched, recorded, and/or deleted?


----------



## johncherbini

Namsur said:


> Does TiVo.Net do any type of logging, other than the error log, about what was transfered or scanned in the video dirs?
> 
> Does TiVo do any logging (and reporting to the mothership) about what has been transfered, watched, recorded, and/or deleted?


Yes, with the --verbose option, you can see it scan all of the directories, and load all of the playable files.

I'm not sure if it's able to update the Tivo box on the fly on what has been added and removed from the directories in use.

JC


----------



## Tonyeo

Namsur said:


> Does TiVo.Net do any type of logging, other than the error log, about what was transfered or scanned in the video dirs?
> 
> Does TiVo do any logging (and reporting to the mothership) about what has been transfered, watched, recorded, and/or deleted?


 I never thought about it reporting back to Tivo, mmm interesting.

Tonyeo


----------



## windracer

johncherbini said:


> Think I should try the recompiling method windracer?


I don't see anything in your log (maybe you should attach the whole thing) where ffmpeg is actually kicking off a conversion. The parsing is just when TiVo.Net starts up and checks every file it finds in your Videos directory and generates the .tvm files.

Try to find the ffmpeg call that's initiated when you request a transfer.

pipakin, could he be experiencing another problem related to the regexp?


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> I don't see anything in your log (maybe you should attach the whole thing) where ffmpeg is actually kicking off a conversion. The parsing is just when TiVo.Net starts up and checks every file it finds in your Videos directory and generates the .tvm files.
> 
> Try to find the ffmpeg call that's initiated when you request a transfer.
> 
> pipakin, could he be experiencing another problem related to the regexp?


I didn't see anything in there that would indicate that...Let me look though it again...Nope. doesn't look like it's calling ffmpeg at all. I'll dive into the context callback method and put in more logging so we can see what's going on. I've nearly got 0.9.0a done, even if the RSS plugin I wrote is a bit of a hack  (The rest of the features seem to be working though.) If you're adventurous and have VS2005, grab the CVS source, as I updated it this morning.

PS: One feature that snuck into 0.9.0a is the ability to select your "Bind" address, which should help those of you out there with multiple NICs.


----------



## johncherbini

Yeah, I'm not seeing where ffmpeg is getting called at all either.

Perhaps this is because I still can't get into the administrative HTTP interface.

Attached is my log file from startup to me selecting a file for play, seeing the "Will transfer later" dialog, and backing out one menu.

The ffmpeg build options seem very similar to everyone else's. 

Perhaps there could be a text file that allows setup of all the options that are available in the HTTP interface?

I'll keep playing, and see what happens when 0.9.0a comes out.

Thanks!

JC


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> Perhaps there could be a text file that allows setup of all the options that are available in the HTTP interface?


settings.xml (though it isn't documented )


----------



## MichaelK

Tonyeo said:


> I never thought about it reporting back to Tivo, mmm interesting.
> 
> Tonyeo


Tivo logs tons of data. I wouldn't doubt they log what we upload. But if the OP is worried about getting caught playing illegal torrents that way, I doubt they do much more then collect title and the descriptor data, maybe the bitrates and resolutions, but I dont think they would look to idnetify what the content really is unless sued to do that.


----------



## pipakin

MichaelK said:


> Tivo logs tons of data. I wouldn't doubt they log what we upload. But if the OP is worried about getting caught playing illegal torrents that way, I doubt they do much more then collect title and the descriptor data, maybe the bitrates and resolutions, but I dont think they would look to idnetify what the content really is unless sued to do that.


Not to mention since it's been through several conversion processes it wouldn't be identifiable as pirated anyways. Besides, none of us pirate movies, right?


----------



## windracer

johncherbini said:


> Perhaps there could be a text file that allows setup of all the options that are available in the HTTP interface?


Try this in your settings.xml file (customize for your installation of course).



Code:


<TiVoMono>
  <Installpath>/usr/share/TiVo/mono/</Installpath>
  <FFMpeg_Path>/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg</FFMpeg_Path>
  <FFMpeg_Aspect>4:3</FFMpeg_Aspect>
  <FFMpeg_VideoBitRate>1024</FFMpeg_VideoBitRate>
  <FFMpeg_FrameRate>29.97</FFMpeg_FrameRate>
  <FFMpeg_AudioBitRate>128</FFMpeg_AudioBitRate>
  <FFMpeg_AudioSampleRate>48000</FFMpeg_AudioSampleRate>
  <FFMpeg_RestrictAudioSampleRate>false</FFMpeg_RestrictAudioSampleRate>
  <FFMpeg_AudioCodec>mp2</FFMpeg_AudioCodec>
  <FFMpeg_AudioChannels>2</FFMpeg_AudioChannels>
  <FFMpeg_RestrictAudioChannels>true</FFMpeg_RestrictAudioChannels>
  <FFMpeg_AudioSyncSamples>1</FFMpeg_AudioSyncSamples>
  <FFMpeg_UseAsync>false</FFMpeg_UseAsync>
  <Directory>/home/nas/Videos/</Directory>
  <AllowedExtensions>.3g2,.3gp,.4xm,.mtv,.roq,.aac,.ac3,.adts,.aiff,.alaw,.amr,.asf,.au,.avi,.avs,.crc,.daud,.dsicin,.dts,.dv,.dvd,.ea,.ffm,.flic,.flv,.gif,.gxf,.h261,.h263,.h264,.idcin,.ipmovie,.m4v,.matroska,.mjpeg,.mm,.mmf,.mov,.mp4,.m4a,.3gp,.mp2,.mp3,.mp4,.mpeg,.mpeg1video,.mpeg2video,.mpegts,.mpegvideo,.mpjpeg,.mulaw,.mxf,.nsv,.nuv,.ogg,.psp,.psxstr,.rawvideo,.rm,.s16be,.s16le,.s8,.shn,.smk,.sol,.svcd,.swf,.tiertexseq,.tta,.u16be,.u16le,.u8,.vcd,.vmd,.vob,.voc,.wav,.wc3movie,.wsaud,.wsvqa,.wv,.mpg</AllowedExtensions>
</TiVoMono>

From your log, like you said, it doesn't look like ffmpeg is being called when you request a transfer.


----------



## johncherbini

Nice, that's the config params that I was looking for.

Still no dice.

After reviewing your posts windracer, it sounds like you got the transfer to start, but were still having problems. Still the case?

This should be streaming video, right? Not a transfer and watch later.

Thanks for you assistance everyone. May start looking at rebuilding ffmpeg now. It seems like the config options that are listed are OK though. Do you guys see any obvious configure params that are missing?

JC


----------



## jmarchil

windracer said:


> This is the exact same problem that plagued me for a while. Like pipakin mentioned, my problem was with ffmpeg. Turn on the --verbose logging and then kick off a transfer and see what's written to the log. Check back a few pages in this thread and you'll see my progress on it.


Have you resolved this issue? It's unclear from this thread how/if you fixed.

The "Will add to the todo list ..." tivo message is making Tivo.Net very much unusable for me. I'm running the Windows service version.

Any info would be appreciated.

J.


----------



## windracer

johncherbini said:


> After reviewing your posts windracer, it sounds like you got the transfer to start, but were still having problems. Still the case?
> 
> This should be streaming video, right? Not a transfer and watch later.


It's working for me now. After I got past the ffmpeg problem my next problem was selecting 16:9 as the aspect ratio, which caused video playback problems. Now that I'm 4:3, my transfers are working just fine.

I guess you could call this "streaming" in that you can watch the show while it is transferring (as long as ffmpeg and your network can keep up with your viewing), but the show remains on your TiVo until you delete it, so it can also fall into your "transfer and watch later" category.


----------



## windracer

jmarchil said:


> Have you resolved this issue? It's unclear from this thread how/if you fixed.
> 
> The "Will add to the todo list ..." tivo message is making Tivo.Net very much unusable for me. I'm running the Windows service version.


I'm running the Mono/Linux version, so I'm not sure if your problem is related to mine or not. My "fix" involved two things. First, pipakin had to make some sort of bug fix to his code, second, I had to recompile ffmpeg with all the different codecs I required (like xvid, x264, lame, etc.).

From what I've read in this thread, if you're running on Windows XP and using the ffmpeg that pipakin delivers in the archive, you should be okay. I'm not sure if the Windows version supports the --verbose switch for extra logging?


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> I'm running the Mono/Linux version, so I'm not sure if your problem is related to mine or not. My "fix" involved two things. First, pipakin had to make some sort of bug fix to his code, second, I had to recompile ffmpeg with all the different codecs I required (like xvid, x264, lame, etc.).
> 
> From what I've read in this thread, if you're running on Windows XP and using the ffmpeg that pipakin delivers in the archive, you should be okay. I'm not sure if the Windows version supports the --verbose switch for extra logging?


It didn't in 0.8.0a, in 0.9.0a you can add a regkey to turn it on. As for windows users having the issue, try rebooting the TiVo and see if it comes back. Also, what was the format of the video you were trying to watch when the problem first surfaced?


----------



## jmarchil

pipakin said:


> It didn't in 0.8.0a, in 0.9.0a you can add a regkey to turn it on. As for windows users having the issue, try rebooting the TiVo and see if it comes back. Also, what was the format of the video you were trying to watch when the problem first surfaced?


Most of the videos I have are avi files. But I have had it happen to an avi file that I had already successfully started once before.

Yes, rebooting Tivo resets me and I "might" get it to work again. Overall it seems very sensitive and once you get the message a reboot is needed. Although I had a successful transfer about an hour after a failed one, but that's not consistent.

I don't understand how ffmpeg failing will cause the message from Tivo. I would think that their network failed message would be a result. I have experienced the failed network error while using Tivo Desktop.

When 0.9.0a is released, how can I turn on ffmpeg verbose logging?

One other thing that might be worth mentioning. I have two tivos on my network; a 540 and a 240. Could that be causing a problem?

J.


----------



## pipakin

jmarchil said:


> Most of the videos I have are avi files. But I have had it happen to an avi file that I had already successfully started once before.
> 
> Yes, rebooting Tivo resets me and I "might" get it to work again. Overall it seems very sensitive and once you get the message a reboot is needed. Although I had a successful transfer about an hour after a failed one, but that's not consistent.
> 
> I don't understand how ffmpeg failing will cause the message from Tivo. I would think that their network failed message would be a result. I have experienced the failed network error while using Tivo Desktop.
> 
> When 0.9.0a is released, how can I turn on ffmpeg verbose logging?
> 
> One other thing that might be worth mentioning. I have two tivos on my network; a 540 and a 240. Could that be causing a problem?
> 
> J.


The main reason for the message is I'm not handling download resumes correctly (I think). I'll look into the code and see what I can do about that. The TiVo loses connection (for whatever reason) and decides it's going to retry and asks for a partial download. In response, I think my software MIGHT be leaving the response stream open and so the TiVo just hangs there waiting for a response. After that, until that connection is closed, the TiVo thinks it has a video stuck downloading and wants to queue everything until that download completes. I'll look into it further to see if I can nail down what causes it (It happend to me last night, so I know I can reproduce it).


----------



## miadlor

pipakin,
Everything still works great. Just been noticing that since install, on boot, my local area connection takes a while to establish.


----------



## Namsur

I was trying to get mono working under win2k pro.
Mono 1.2.2.1
TiVo.Net 0.8a (I think, it was posted a couple pages back)

I can start tivomono.exe ok, but I still get a 404 when going to the admin page and the html error log still shows:
SystemOperation is not supported on this platform.Fatal Error 

Also, when stopping it, I get the windows "Tivo.Net encountered an error" pop up screen, and then this message is displayed at the mono command line:

Unhandled Exception: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to
an instance of an object.
at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Stop()
at TivoMono.Program.Main()

Any ideas?


----------



## windracer

I don't think anyone's gotten it working under Win2k yet. Sorry I can't be more help than that ...


----------



## jfh3

I can't get a .wmv file to transfer more than a minute or two and can't figure out why. How/where do I see log info that might help figure out why?


----------



## [email protected]

ok now that I got the Windows version running in parallels I figured I might as well try to get the mono version working under Mac OS X.

What appears to be working:
1) Installation of Mono
2) starting of tivomono via command line. I get the Press Q to exit message and the web interface at 127.0.0.1:9033 is working and functional. It sees my videos in the file manager and everything.

What I cannot get working:
1) I don't see the tivo.net server on my tivo NPL. 
2) 127.0.0.1:9032 is not responsive. Possibly the cause for the issue above.
netstat -a |grep 9032
tcp4 0 0 localhost.9032 localhost.50547 CLOSE_WAIT
tcp4 0 0 *.9032 *.* LISTEN

My firewall is not turned on.
I compiled ffmpeg for my mac and it's at /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg

Once I get this working I will write up a guide.
ran it with the --verbose flag and here is the output.


----------



## Aiken

jfh3 said:


> I can't get a .wmv file to transfer more than a minute or two and can't figure out why. How/where do I see log info that might help figure out why?


Try ac3, 48000Hz, possibly 2-channel.


----------



## jackny

Everything was working well until today.....now I can't trnsfer /stream any files and get the "will add to the todo list......" message on the TiVO.
How do I clear this bug so that transfers/streaming proceeds.....help......help help?


----------



## windracer

[email protected] said:


> ran it with the --verbose flag and here is the output.


Most of the log is just the app scanning and cataloging your files. I see it starting at the end, and a few mentions of 9032, but nothing that would indicate a problem.


----------



## [email protected]

not even a heartbeat on 9032...
no 'you should not be here' 
no response on http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video
nothing...

wait a minute... I might have gotten it working

I got it to load up the container xml once...
here is new netstat output
tcp4 0 0 localhost.9032 localhost.51244 ESTABLISHED
tcp4 0 0 localhost.51244 localhost.9032 ESTABLISHED
tcp4 0 0 192.168.1.5.9032 192.168.1.7.2172 CLOSE_WAIT
tcp4 0 0 localhost.9032 localhost.51234 CLOSE_WAIT
tcp4 0 0 localhost.9032 localhost.51233 CLOSE_WAIT
tcp4 0 0 localhost.9032 localhost.51225 CLOSE_WAIT
tcp4 0 0 *.9032 *.* LISTEN

yup I definately got one callback on 9032 and loaded an xml

[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /

Ok I go in and select a file and it does this:
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F*
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video%2FPodcasts&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F*
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video%2FPodcasts&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FVideo%2FPodcasts%2FGetVideo%3FID%3D7be59857-4144-4932-aee5-512b7625f470&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F*
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /Video/Podcasts/GetVideo?ID=7be59857-4144-4932-aee5-512b7625f470&VideoDetails=true

The tivo freezes up and bongs on any key press until I kill the service and then the tivo unfreezes.... oh almost there on a Mac!

When I kill the process I get this error in the terminal


----------



## dlfl

Just installed 0.8.0a and gave it a try. Worked great on several short .avi(xvid), .mp4(H264) and .wmv(WMV7 encoded) clips. What a hoot this thing is!

Installation was smooth and the interface is easy to learn.

The file sizes in File Manager are way to high (more than 20X). The percentages in the Transfer page are way to low, and the KB transfered reads more than twice actual file size when the transfer is almost completed.

At one point when trying to cancel a transfer, I got the TiVo hung up with "please wait". I broke that by disabling the network on my PC for a minute or so. 

I've noticed the same added delay on my wireless network startup mentioned by an OP earlier. Not a problem as long as it doesn't get any longer.

Thanks for a nifty app, Pipakin


----------



## ocntscha

windracer said:


> I'm running the Mono/Linux version


Woah hold the phone, are you actually running it on Linux?? I would LOVE to be able to do that.


----------



## ocntscha

ocntscha said:


> Woah hold the phone, are you actually running it on Linux?? I would LOVE to be able to do that.


Never, mind, I did a little searching and figured out you guys are actually running this on Linux. I've never used mono before, still not even quite sure what it does but I just installed it, gotta love yum. Will give mono/Tivo.NET a whirl, this is exciting.


----------



## dlfl

Apparently tivo.net is always resident in memory using about 20MB once you install it. (I just booted up and it was there before I even used it.) My laptop has only 500MB so that extra 20MB is actually not desirable when I'm not using Tivo.net.

It also delays my wireless network connection about *two minutes * on startup and causes my Sophos AV updates (scheduled for each log in) to fail, so I have to do the update manually (if I remember to).

*So:* Is there the possibility of providing an easy control to allow loading or unloading the program? I don't see anything like that either on the startup menu or in the HTML user interface.

Thanks

Edit (additional info): You can go into my computer->manage->services and applications->Services, select "Tivo.Net auto-transcoding service" and set the Startup Type to "Manual" to prevent the network connection delay and extra memory usage. Then you can go in the same place and start or stop the service. Not convenient but I can live with it. 

To be fair, I notice that the three services associated with DeskTop take a total of about 19MB and I've been letting them start up all the time.


----------



## samkuhn

So far tivo.net has been great!

Im having a bit of trouble figuring out how to control the aspect ratio with my videos. I want to load a widescreen DVD or two on to my Tivo.

I have an old AT&T Series 2 (first ed.) hooked up to a 4:3 screen. When I use Tivo.net with the 4:3 setting, I end up with the whole image compressed to fit on to my 4:3 screen resulting in very skinny people. If I set tivo.net to the 16:9 setting, I end up with a better approximation on my screen, but still the movie is squished to result in skinny people, just to a lesser degree. My understanding is that video sources come in a variety of aspect ratios:
4:3 (1.333)
16:9 (1.78)
1.85 (standard movie size)
2.35 (panavision)

Is there a way to set ffmpeg in tivo.net to appropriate convert the videos to maintain the aspect ratio? How does ffmpeg decide the aspect ratio in the first place?


----------



## dlfl

Ripped the VOB's from the DVD (Which I own!) of "Planes, Trains, and Automobiles", 1 hr, 32 min long.

Combined them into a 3.9 GB mpeg2 file using VideoReDo.

Converted to AVI (Xvid) using AutoMKV, 500 kbps video, 320x192 (Don't ask -- part of another experiment.) The .avi is 401MB, a little over 10% of the original size.

Used Tivo.Net to transfer the AVI to my TiVo S2 DT at 1536 kbps. Transfer went perfectly and viewing was good enough for my mediocre 27" TV, as good as could be expected given the low bitrate of the AVI encoding. File size on the TiVo is reported as 1.08 GB. Transfer was running at about 2X real time. This is from my 3GHz desktop PC. 

Is this cool or what! With TivoPlaylist and Tivo.Net, I hardly have any use for Desktop anymore.


----------



## ocntscha

johncherbini said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm trying to get this great sounding tool working under Ubuntu 6.10 with mono.
> 
> I'm getting this error with TivoMono 0.8
> 
> [email protected]:~$ mono /usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe
> 
> ** (/usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe:24461): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe could not be loaded:
> Assembly: System.Xml (assemblyref_index=1)
> Version: 2.0.0.0
> Public Key: b77a5c561934e089
> The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/usr/local/TivoNet).
> 
> ** (/usr/local/TivoNet/TivoMono.exe:24461): WARNING **: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Xml, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies.
> 
> Unhandled Exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Xml, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies.
> 
> I don't have System.Xml anywhere on my system. The naming format seems odd with the Xml instead of xml, but I'm just wondering if anyone can shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John C.


John,

I'm having this same problem. How did you ever resolve this? I've got a directory /usr/lib/mono/gac/System.Xml/. The man page for mono lists a lot of environment variables but I've been trying a bunch of stuff..

[[email protected] tm]$ history | grep export
905 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono
907 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/gac
910 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/gac/
912 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/gac/
913 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/gac/System.Xml/
967 export MONO_GAC_PREFIX=/usr/lib/mono/
970 export MONO_GAC_PREFIX=/usr/lib/mono/gac/
981 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/
983 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/:/usr/lib/mono/gac/
985 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/:/usr/lib/mono/gac/:/usr/lib/mono/gac/System.Xml/

Tried a couple other things too, I've made zero progress.

Thank you


----------



## morac

I just installed this today.

I don't know if this is a coincidence or not, but I ran TiVo.Net, pointed it to a directory with a lot of files and had it scan. I then noticed my TiVo had stopped responding to the remote. I don't know when that happened.

On a side note, why are .gif files scanned by default? They aren't video files.

Finally once my TiVo restarted, I tried transferring a few files. All of them end a little early and I got the following error when I tried to go to the FFMPEG setting page after I transferred a few files:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 2/3/2007
Time: 12:20:56 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	
Description:
The TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

When I reran the service the following was in the log:

System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error 
System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error 
System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error 
mscorlib	Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the collection. Parameter name: index	Fatal Error 
System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error 
System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error 
System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error


----------



## pipakin

Wow, I take a day off coding and the bug reports fly in!  Ok, I'm working on finding the source of the "will wait for other transfers to finish problem, and I think I've got a workable solution.

As for the file sizes in the File Manager, that's the size once it has been transcoded (an estimation). If you've sent the file to the TiVo in full at least once, it is the actual size that was sent to the TiVo.

Win2K: Ok, I'm going to get a VM up with 2K and see what I can do. Hopefully I can at least determine where the error is and take out whatever is causing it. It may mean a loss of features for the 2K users, but some features are better than none.

16:9 videos: I'm working on this right now actually. I think it's some buggy code in my aspect correction function. Since I can't test the 16:9 stuff very well on my tv/tivo, it's a bit hard for me to debug. 

wmv files: Yeah, try setting audio to ac3 and restrict the sample rate to 48000. I may may the sample rate restriction the default in the future.

Did I miss anything?

Ah, Mac users: Yeah, looks like something weird going on. I'm adding even more logging to version 0.9.0a, so let me get that done and we can maybe get to the bottom of this.


----------



## pipakin

morac said:


> On a side note, why are .gif files scanned by default? They aren't video files.


lol, fixed.



morac said:


> Finally once my TiVo restarted, I tried transferring a few files. All of them end a little early and I got the following error when I tried to go to the FFMPEG setting page after I transferred a few files:
> 
> Event Type:	Error
> Event Source:	Service Control Manager
> Event Category:	None
> Event ID:	7034
> Date: 2/3/2007
> Time: 12:20:56 PM
> User: N/A
> Computer:
> Description:
> The TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
> 
> When I reran the service the following was in the log:
> 
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> mscorlib	Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the collection. Parameter name: index	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error


Hrm, that non-negative error is interesting...Without more logging it's hard to tell...


----------



## morac

Thanks for looking.

Oh BTW I'm not sure if this is a bug or more of a deficiency, but if there are 2 files with the same name, but different extension (ie: test.wmv and test.avi), only one .tvm file is created (test.tvm) so you end up with 2 entries on the TiVo with the same info.

There are basically two ways to fix this:
1. Include the whole file name (ie: test.wmv.tvm)
2. Build some kind of database for the TiVo description data.

I'd actually prefer #2 since I don't particularly like .tvm files scattered around if I choose to point to a different directory.


----------



## pipakin

morac said:


> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Oh BTW I'm not sure if this is a bug or more of a deficiency, but if there are 2 files with the same name, but different extension (ie: test.wmv and test.avi), only one .tvm file is created (test.tvm) so you end up with 2 entries on the TiVo with the same info.
> 
> There are basically two ways to fix this:
> 1. Include the whole file name (ie: test.wmv.tvm)
> 2. Build some kind of database for the TiVo description data.
> 
> I'd actually prefer #2 since I don't particularly like .tvm files scattered around if I choose to point to a different directory.


Me too. I'm working on creating a central DB, actually.


----------



## jfh3

The suggestions for the wmv files seem to be working so far w/ AC3/48000.

A down the road feature request - option to put all the transferred videos into a particular folder on the Tivo (e.g. "TivoNet Videos")

Also, seems if I delete any "regular" Tivo recorded video during a transfer, an active Tivo.Net transfer is aborted, though it still shows up on the To do list as to be transferred.

Is this a known issue? (on .080a)


----------



## pipakin

jfh3 said:


> Is this a known issue? (on .080a)


It is now


----------



## dlfl

pipakin said:


> ..........
> wmv files: Yeah, try setting audio to ac3 and restrict the sample rate to 48000. I may may the sample rate restriction the default in the future.
> ............


What's the story with ffmpeg and WMV? The ffmpeg documentation web page says "not completely working" for every WMV codec except WMV7. Do you know which ones it's supposed to be able to decode?

I've had Tivo.Net success with WMV7-encoded videos (Zune format 320x240, 500 kbps). Have only tried short clips and nothing in a larger format or higher bitrate. I'm using mpeg audio.


pipakin said:


> .......
> Did I miss anything?
> ......


Since you asked: What about some convenient way to stop/start the Tivo.Net service (and remove it from memory when stopped).

Thanks


----------



## pipakin

dlfl said:


> Since you asked: What about some convenient way to stop/start the Tivo.Net service (and remove it from memory when stopped).
> 
> Thanks


Adding two items to the start menu. "Start Service" and "Stop Service".

Central DB is working!  It should import all your old tvm files the first time you run it. Now I just need to finish up the multi-file edit and that should get 0.9.0a ready for the wild.


----------



## morac

dlfl said:


> Since you asked: What about some convenient way to stop/start the Tivo.Net service (and remove it from memory when stopped).
> 
> Thanks


The following command line will start the service:

net start "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"

and the following will stop it (stopping removes it from memory):

net stop "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"

Put each line in a separate file with the extension of .cmd and you can just double click those files to start and stop the service. *edit* - I see pipakin's adding it so you can just wait for his new version.

Just a Note: To prevent the service from running at startup you'll need to change it from automatic to manual. This can be done by going to the Control Panel (classic view) and choosing "Administrative Tools". From there choose "Services". Find the "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service" service and double click it. Change the startup type from "Automatic" to "Manual" and click okay. Now it won't run on startup.


----------



## pipakin

morac said:


> Just a Note: To prevent the service from running at startup you'll need to change it from automatic to manual. This can be done by going to the Control Panel (classic view) and choosing "Administrative Tools". From there choose "Services". Find the "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service" service and double click it. Change the startup type from "Automatic" to "Manual" and click okay. Now it won't run on startup.


Do you guys want me to make this the default?


----------



## dlfl

morac said:


> The following command line will start the service:
> 
> net start "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"
> 
> and the following will stop it (stopping removes it from memory):
> 
> net stop "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"
> 
> Put each line in a separate file with the extension of .cmd and you can just double click those files to start and stop the service. *edit* - I see pipakin's adding it so you can just wait for his new version.
> .......


Thanks, works like a charm! I already had set the service to manual start -- just wanted a more convenient way to start/stop it.


----------



## dlfl

pipakin said:


> Do you guys want me to make this the default?


Could it be an installation option question? Or a non-volatile option set via the program interface? If that's not convenient, I would vote for default = manual start. Not a big deal to me.

Thanks!


----------



## john123

I'm curious - has anyone tried this with MJPEG .AVI's from a canon camera (s2is or similar) ?

I'd try it myself, but I need to wait for the NIC selection stuff to roll out (it's bound itself to one of my vmware virtual NIC's rather than the real one).


----------



## pipakin

john123 said:


> I'm curious - has anyone tried this with MJPEG .AVI's from a canon camera (s2is or similar) ?
> 
> I'd try it myself, but I need to wait for the NIC selection stuff to roll out (it's bound itself to one of my vmware virtual NIC's rather than the real one).


lol, that was the EXACT problem that prompted the change in the first place!

I think it should work with those, give it a shot when I release 0.9.0a (later tonight, got guests rollin' in here in about 5 minutes).


----------



## johncherbini

ocntscha said:


> John,
> 
> I'm having this same problem. How did you ever resolve this? I've got a directory /usr/lib/mono/gac/System.Xml/. The man page for mono lists a lot of environment variables but I've been trying a bunch of stuff..
> 
> [[email protected] tm]$ history | grep export
> 905 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono
> 907 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/gac
> 910 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/gac/
> 912 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/gac/
> 913 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/gac/System.Xml/
> 967 export MONO_GAC_PREFIX=/usr/lib/mono/
> 970 export MONO_GAC_PREFIX=/usr/lib/mono/gac/
> 981 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/
> 983 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/:/usr/lib/mono/gac/
> 985 export MONO_PATH=/usr/lib/mono/:/usr/lib/mono/gac/:/usr/lib/mono/gac/System.Xml/
> 
> Tried a couple other things too, I've made zero progress.
> 
> Thank you


I got this fixed by removing the RPM that installed mono on my 6.10 ubuntu system, and installing it from alternate .debs

If you look back a few posts you'll see a link that I used to install it. That fixed THAT problem, but it's for a debian based release only.

I still haven't gotten this to work under Linux, but I also haven't recompiled ffmpeg yet. I ALSO haven't finished reading this thread. We'll see what happens!

Good luck. Let me know if you get it working.

JC


----------



## ocntscha

johncherbini said:


> I got this fixed by removing the RPM that installed mono on my 6.10 ubuntu system, and installing it from alternate .debs
> 
> ...
> 
> Good luck. Let me know if you get it working.


I removed the RPMs I had installed via yum, went and grabbed the source for mono, compiled it and tada! TivoMono works.  Sort of 

It starts up, indexes all my videos, I can get to it through the web interface, etc. etc.

Everything seems A-OK except that it never shows up on my Tivo's now playing list.

Using tcpdump I essentially figured out the problem, hoping pipakin will offer a solution..

I've determined that it sends its broadcast beacon packets out on port 2190 so the Tivo can find it. Problem is my Linux box has two ethernet cards, eth0 connected to my LAN, eth1 connected to my DSL modem. TivoMono is glomming onto and broadcasting its beacon packets from ppp0 (eth1), my public ip address.


----------



## dlfl

I think I see an aspect ratio problem with mpeg2 transfers:

If the file is a 720x480 mpeg2 with aspect ration 4:3 it transfers and plays on the TiVo TV (non-HD) with the height reduced, i.e., letterboxed. The shrinkage appears to be in the ratio of 640/720 = 89%. If you use Tivo GoBack via the Tivo Beacon server to transfer the same file it does not have this letterboxing. I think TivoDotNet is not making a necessary pixel aspect ratio adjustment in the ffmpeg re-encoding (to account for the fact that 720/480 does not equal 4/3). As I'm sure you know, 720x480 is a common format for 4:3 mpeg2 files either captured from camcorders or ripped from DVD's.

The effect is even worse if the source is a 352x480 file (e.g., TiVo medium quality edited to remove commercials and saved as .mpg). Then you get a skinny picture. This type file also plays correctly using the TiVo Beacon. I use ffmpeg (via gui4ffmpeg) to re-encode such files to 720x480 with AC3 for making DVD's with maximum NTSC compliance, so I know ffmpeg can do the right thing.

Now you might ask: if it plays good via Tivo go back, why not just do it that way, and that's basically a good question. However, according to TiVo some TiVo's need AC3 audio and some need mp2. So you might need to transfer the file via TivoDotNet just to transcode the audio. I'm hoping there's an option for the ffmpeg encoding to control this. I see a "-aspect" option and would guess that might be it. Or, I wonder if telling it to re-encode to 640x480 (for 4:3) might do the trick? Right now it looks like your mpeg2 would already have to have a 4:3 encoding format (as opposed to display format) to be displayed correctly after a TivoDotNet transfer.

That reminds me of another idea/question: How feasible would it be to have an options box where advanced users could pass in extra options to ffmpeg? For example things like croptop/padtop, etc. ? I don't know if you are familiar with gui4ffmpeg but it has exactly such a box.

I wonder if similar aspect ratio errors might be slipping in for other source types (?).

Sorry to pick at things -- please refer to my previous glowing posts -- the appreciation still stands!


----------



## jfh3

pipakin said:


> Do you guys want me to make this the default?


That would be my preference, especially with start/stop controls. 

I have to donate to you soon - this is some incredible stuff and you write code like I did when I was 20 something - never happy until it was perfect, no sleep, and lots of Diet Coke, adding features in hours that would take months or more in the corporate world (can you say Tivo Desktop 2.4?)


----------



## pipakin

dlfl said:


> I think I see an aspect ratio problem with mpeg2 transfers:
> 
> If the file is a 720x480 mpeg2 with aspect ration 4:3 it transfers and plays on the TiVo TV (non-HD) with the height reduced, i.e., letterboxed. The shrinkage appears to be in the ratio of 640/720 = 89%. If you use Tivo GoBack via the Tivo Beacon server to transfer the same file it does not have this letterboxing. I think TivoDotNet is not making a necessary pixel aspect ratio adjustment in the ffmpeg re-encoding (to account for the fact that 720/480 does not equal 4/3). As I'm sure you know, 720x480 is a common format for 4:3 mpeg2 files either captured from camcorders or ripped from DVD's.
> 
> The effect is even worse if the source is a 352x480 file (e.g., TiVo medium quality edited to remove commercials and saved as .mpg). Then you get a skinny picture. This type file also plays correctly using the TiVo Beacon. I use ffmpeg (via gui4ffmpeg) to re-encode such files to 720x480 with AC3 for making DVD's with maximum NTSC compliance, so I know ffmpeg can do the right thing.
> 
> Now you might ask: if it plays good via Tivo go back, why not just do it that way, and that's basically a good question. However, according to TiVo some TiVo's need AC3 audio and some need mp2. So you might need to transfer the file via TivoDotNet just to transcode the audio. I'm hoping there's an option for the ffmpeg encoding to control this. I see a "-aspect" option and would guess that might be it. Or, I wonder if telling it to re-encode to 640x480 (for 4:3) might do the trick? Right now it looks like your mpeg2 would already have to have a 4:3 encoding format (as opposed to display format) to be displayed correctly after a TivoDotNet transfer.
> 
> That reminds me of another idea/question: How feasible would it be to have an options box where advanced users could pass in extra options to ffmpeg? For example things like croptop/padtop, etc. ? I don't know if you are familiar with gui4ffmpeg but it has exactly such a box.
> 
> I wonder if similar aspect ratio errors might be slipping in for other source types (?).
> 
> Sorry to pick at things -- please refer to my previous glowing posts -- the appreciation still stands!


Yep, that's the aspect correction code at work. Perhaps I need to make this code optional? That'd be easy to do. 0.9.0a isn't going to be out tonight, as my D&D game ran REALLY late and I need sleep badly 

I'll put in an option to not use the aspect correction code. (I had it that way because I hate the 16:9->4:3 stretch that happens when you take a 16:9 DiVx file and convert to mp2).

EDIT: Not that the 4:3->16:9 stretch is any better


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> Yep, that's the aspect correction code at work. Perhaps I need to make this code optional? That'd be easy to do. 0.9.0a isn't going to be out tonight, as my D&D game ran REALLY late and I need sleep badly
> 
> I'll put in an option to not use the aspect correction code. (I had it that way because I hate the 16:9->4:3 stretch that happens when you take a 16:9 DiVx file and convert to mp2).
> 
> EDIT: Not that the 4:3->16:9 stretch is any better


I'd still like to see an option that only adjusts vertical height to 480 and otherwise leaves width and aspect as they were in the source file. Most of the time, non-DVD material is nowhere near 720 pixels across and would be better off just using its original resolution.


----------



## jfh3

Aiken said:


> I'd still like to see an option that only adjusts vertical height to 480 and otherwise leaves width and aspect as they were in the source file. Most of the time, non-DVD material is nowhere near 720 pixels across and would be better off just using its original resolution.


+1 :up:


----------



## saberman

pipakin said:


> Me too. I'm working on creating a central DB, actually.


Ah, but that is the problem with Galleon. There is a central database and it gets out of synch with what is actually on the PC (and what is on the TiVo).


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> What's the story with ffmpeg and WMV? The ffmpeg documentation web page says "not completely working" for every WMV codec except WMV7. Do you know which ones it's supposed to be able to decode?
> 
> I've had Tivo.Net success with WMV7-encoded videos (Zune format 320x240, 500 kbps). Have only tried short clips and nothing in a larger format or higher bitrate. I'm using mpeg audio.
> ..........


I've successfully transfered a .wmv encoded with WMV9, so at least some WMV9 files will work.


----------



## pipakin

Aiken said:


> I'd still like to see an option that only adjusts vertical height to 480 and otherwise leaves width and aspect as they were in the source file. Most of the time, non-DVD material is nowhere near 720 pixels across and would be better off just using its original resolution.


Okies, there's now a per-file option. "Use Aspect Correction". If it's turned off, it uses the video's native horizontal resolution and doesn't add any letterboxing.


----------



## pipakin

saberman said:


> Ah, but that is the problem with Galleon. There is a central database and it gets out of synch with what is actually on the PC (and what is on the TiVo).


'Cept this one is updated each scan (which will eventually be dynamic, but didn't make it into this version).


----------



## jfh3

I get a lot of "Specified network name is no longer available" errors, but this is a new one:

"The system detected an invalid pointer address in attempting to use a pointer argument in a call"


----------



## pipakin

jfh3 said:


> I get a lot of "Specified network name is no longer available" errors, but this is a new one:
> 
> "The system detected an invalid pointer address in attempting to use a pointer argument in a call"


wow. I'm not sure what that would even be referring to...


----------



## Deadpan Science

Maybe you should put links to sourceforge is the first post in the thread so people can find stuff easier


----------



## goldfndr

pipakin said:


> Adding two items to the start menu. "Start Service" and "Stop Service".


The following is a batch that'll reduce it to one entry. It took me only about five minutes to write, so I release it to the Public Domain. Tested with XP Pro SP2, but should be valid for others. I only have a Series1 and a Series3, so I haven't tried installing, thus I don't know if I have the service name spelled correctly.


Code:


@echo off
set SVC="TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"
net start | find %SVC% > nul
if errorlevel 1 goto runit

net stop %SVC%
set /P rerun=Do you wish to start it again?(Y/N)
if "%rerun%"=="y"  goto runit
if "%rerun%"=="Y"  goto runit
goto end

:runit
net start %SVC%

:end
pause


----------



## pipakin

goldfndr said:


> The following is a batch that'll reduce it to one entry. It took me only about five minutes to write, so I release it to the Public Domain. Tested with XP Pro SP2, but should be valid for others. I only have a Series1 and a Series3, so I haven't tried installing, thus I don't know if I have the service name spelled correctly.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> set SVC="TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"
> net start | find %SVC% > nul
> if errorlevel 1 goto runit
> 
> net stop %SVC%
> set /P rerun=Do you wish to start it again?(Y/N)
> if "%rerun%"=="y"  goto runit
> if "%rerun%"=="Y"  goto runit
> goto end
> 
> :runit
> net start %SVC%
> 
> :end
> pause


Nice one. Ok, 0.9.0a is about as close to "ready" as it'll ever be, I'm gonna go fix some typos and release it already, so you guys can get to breaking it


----------



## goldfndr

pipakin said:


> Nice one.


Thanks. Hopefully it's in time for 0.9.0a (if you're considering adding it).

One thing that'd be useful is adding

*mode 60,12*

after the @echo off. Or some other width/height that's big enough to potentially capture an error. No need to have a huge 300 line display for a little text.


----------



## pipakin

0.9.0a release!

Many fixes:

- Multi-file editing
- Added "No Aspect Correction" option.
- No longer auto-start the service
- Added two start menu items to start/stop the service.
- RSS Podcast VERY early alpha.
- Many, many small bugfixes.

Links

TiVo.Net Installer : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.0a.msi?use_mirror=osdn (Be sure to uninstall any previous versions before installing).
TiVoMono Zip : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoMono-0.9.0a.zip?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## Leo Valiant

Loving this thing, but the new version has a problem for me. I have 70+ videos in several folders. Uninstalled 0.8.0a which worked. 

Now 0.9.0a is showing the same name for all 70+ video files in both the in TiVo.Net File Manager and on the TiVo. Nothing in the error log and I've stopped and restarted the service. I also tried submit/rescan directory. The name is the first file in the first folder.


----------



## windracer

Someone reported the same thing over on the TiVo.Net forums. Looks like the first file it finds gets its info populated into all of the entries in the new metaDB.xml file. Same thing happened to me. 

pipakin, looks like you're not setting a variable correctly.


----------



## Taps

Leo Valiant said:


> Loving this thing, but the new version has a problem for me. I have 70+ videos in several folders. Uninstalled 0.8.0a which worked.
> 
> Now 0.9.0a is showing the same name for all 70+ video files in both the in TiVo.Net File Manager and on the TiVo. Nothing in the error log and I've stopped and restarted the service. I also tried submit/rescan directory. The name is the first file in the first folder.


Same problem here.

I ended up deleting the MetaDB.XML file and restarting the service. I then had to go back and input all the information again.

The DB works... the import has a problem.


----------



## windracer

Hmmm ... also, for me under mono/Linux, I lose the admin interface after the scan is complete. It works fine while it's scanning, but as soon as it's done, I can't connect to the admin interface. I can still see the ports open via netstat and I can see the server on my NPL. Could this be a bug in the remote access feature (I am not using it, I am connecting on the same server). I don't see any errors in the --verbose log either.


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> 0.9.0a release!
> 
> Many fixes:
> 
> - Multi-file editing
> - Added "No Aspect Correction" option.
> - No longer auto-start the service
> - Added two start menu items to start/stop the service.
> - RSS Podcast VERY early alpha.
> - Many, many small bugfixes.
> 
> Links
> 
> TiVo.Net Installer : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.0a.msi?use_mirror=osdn (Be sure to uninstall any previous versions before installing).
> TiVoMono Zip : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoMono-0.9.0a.zip?use_mirror=osdn


everything is good for me but the PodcastRSSLister is there anyway in 0.9.0a to add more then 1 RSS feed?


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> Okies, there's now a per-file option. "Use Aspect Correction". If it's turned off, it uses the video's native horizontal resolution and doesn't add any letterboxing.


I haven't grabbed 0.9 yet because of a couple of glitch reports, so I'm asking instead of looking: Can I set the default behavior to "do not correct"? That would be my preference, and then I'd fix the ones that didn't work correctly.


----------



## jfh3

What is remote access?

and where is the stop/start service option?

I like your Tivo.Net graphic!


----------



## pipakin

Taps said:


> Same problem here.
> 
> I ended up deleting the MetaDB.XML file and restarting the service. I then had to go back and input all the information again.
> 
> The DB works... the import has a problem.


Gah, sorry. Got distracted by a video game  I'll go back and look at the import section.

EDIT: Found it, not that that will help any of you guys that ran the upgrade already...sorry about the lost data.


----------



## pipakin

jfh3 said:


> What is remote access?
> 
> and where is the stop/start service option?
> 
> I like your Tivo.Net graphic!


Remote access means you can access the admin page from another computer on the network.

The start/stop service should be in the start menu.

Grpahic was courtesy of tleish from the TiVo.Net forums.


----------



## SteveTrek

Hi All,

I seem to have a more basic problem. I have 3 DirecTivos: 2 SD and 1 HD. My SD DirecTivos do not see the Tivo.net beacon. My HR10-250 does see the beacon but of course cannot do anything with it. The HD one has been zippered, sliced, and the modifications done to tivoapp to enable MRV. So it "sees" my other 2 hacked DTivos in the Now Playing List (NPL) as well as the Tivo.net beacon running on my win Xp box. My SD DTivos have both been hacked with DVR Upgrade's InstantCake and PTVNet. These two "see" each other and I can use the NPL to transfer video between them. Neither of them can "see" the Tivo.net beacon from this software (I downloaded and installed 0.8a). Any ideas why?

All 3 are wirelessly (g) networked to my DI634M Dlink router. I'm also running JavoHMO to serve music and photos to my DTivos. Is this a problem? I disabled the JavaHMO beacon and it did not help.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. This looks like a wonderful app. If only I could get it to work.

Thanks.


----------



## pipakin

0.9.1a is out, with a fix for the import issue, and it won't display the "Podcast" entry if you don't have any feeds setup.

linky: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.1a.msi?use_mirror=osdn

Mono linky: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoMono-0.9.1a.zip?use_mirror=osdn

As for the post above me, TiVo.Net works with GoBack, not MRV. As of now, I don't understand the MRV protocol well enough to write a comm. layer for it (I only have an unhacked TiVo here). I'm going to make the communications stuff plugin capable though, so someone enterprising could add that feature eventually.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:
 

> Hmmm ... also, for me under mono/Linux, I lose the admin interface after the scan is complete. It works fine while it's scanning, but as soon as it's done, I can't connect to the admin interface. I can still see the ports open via netstat and I can see the server on my NPL. Could this be a bug in the remote access feature (I am not using it, I am connecting on the same server). I don't see any errors in the --verbose log either.


ok, that's officially weird. I'll see if I can reproduce it on my end. I've been trying my best to debug the Mono version as well, but the windows mono binaries seem to have more things implemented than the other ones in some cases.

EDIT: THere isn't much logging in the admin interface, so I'm going to go through that and add some. I imagine it hit an exception and just quietly swallowed it. So much for "graceful" crashing...


----------



## Enrique

SteveTrek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I seem to have a more basic problem. I have 3 DirecTivos: 2 SD and 1 HD. My SD DirecTivos do not see the Tivo.net beacon. My HR10-250 does see the beacon but of course cannot do anything with it. The HD one has been zippered, sliced, and the modifications done to tivoapp to enable MRV. So it "sees" my other 2 hacked DTivos in the Now Playing List (NPL) as well as the Tivo.net beacon running on my win Xp box. My SD DTivos have both been hacked with DVR Upgrade's InstantCake and PTVNet. These two "see" each other and I can use the NPL to transfer video between them. Neither of them can "see" the Tivo.net beacon from this software (I downloaded and installed 0.8a). Any ideas why?
> 
> All 3 are wirelessly (g) networked to my DI634M Dlink router. I'm also running JavoHMO to serve music and photos to my DTivos. Is this a problem? I disabled the JavaHMO beacon and it did not help.
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. This looks like a wonderful app. If only I could get it to work.
> 
> Thanks.


you know you could use Tivoserver(until tivo.net works with hacked DIRECTVTivos) http://tivoserver.sourceforge.net/index.html
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007&highlight=tivoserver


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> you know you could use Tivoserver(until tivo.net work with hacked DIRECTVTivos http://tivoserver.sourceforge.net/index.html
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007&highlight=tivoserver


Indeed. Good app, tivoserver.


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> everything is good for me but the PodcastRSSLister is there anyway in 0.9.0a to add more then 1 RSS feed?


Yep, seperate em with a ";"


----------



## morac

Is there any reason why the default channel number and name is 100 and FAKE? I'm not sure what TiVo Desktop uses for those fields though for some reason I think it uses the PC name and channel 0.

Also why does TiVo.Net tends to put out a lot of fatal errors in it's log?

Here's what I saw after about 30 seconds of having it run:



> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> System	Result cannot be called on a failed Match.	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)	Fatal Error
> System	The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)	Fatal Error


That's a lot of "fatal" errors considering the program was still running.


----------



## pipakin

morac said:


> Is there any reason why the default channel number and name is 100 and FAKE? I'm not sure what TiVo Desktop uses for those fields though for some reason I think it uses the PC name and channel 0.


Er, because I think I'm funny? I can change that easily.



morac said:


> Also why does TiVo.Net tends to put out a lot of fatal errors in it's log?
> 
> Here's what I saw after about 30 seconds of having it run:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> That's a lot of "fatal" errors considering the program was still running.


"Fatal" just means it's likely to screw up. In some cases, it's not true though. If you want to know the specific reason for an error, tun on verbose logging by going to the registry and setting HKLM\Software\TiVoDotNet\VerboseMode to "true"

It'll dump all the verbose messages to C:\TiVoDotNetLog.txt


----------



## [email protected]

Pipakin, windracer or anyone who might be able to help with this one.

Upgraded to 0.9.1a tonight and I'm running in in Mono under Mac OS X.
0.9.1a looks like it's running ok from the command line...
[TiVoDotNet::Beacon] Sending Beacon Message: tivoconnect=1
swversion=1
method=broadcast
identity={9061E6D3-68B9-4EB4-BAFD-89611A0777E6}
machine=test
platform=pc
services=TiVoMediaServer:9032/http
Address bound to: 192.168.1.8

However it does not show up on the Tivo NPL. Checking the containers using the web interface on 9032 works. For instance: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video

netstat gives me the following:
netstat -a |grep 9032
tcp4 0 0 *.9032 *.* LISTEN

any ideas?


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> Pipakin, windracer or anyone who might be able to help with this one.
> 
> Upgraded to 0.9.1a tonight and I'm running in in Mono under Mac OS X.
> 0.9.1a looks like it's running ok from the command line...
> [TiVoDotNet::Beacon] Sending Beacon Message: tivoconnect=1
> swversion=1
> method=broadcast
> identity={9061E6D3-68B9-4EB4-BAFD-89611A0777E6}
> machine=test
> platform=pc
> services=TiVoMediaServer:9032/http
> Address bound to: 192.168.1.8
> 
> However it does not show up on the Tivo NPL. Checking the containers using the web interface on 9032 works. For instance: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video
> 
> netstat gives me the following:
> netstat -a |grep 9032
> tcp4 0 0 *.9032 *.* LISTEN
> 
> any ideas?


Check the admin page. Is there more than one available "Bind" address?


----------



## [email protected]

only two check buttons
Bind Address
192.168.1.8
Any

192.168.1.8 is selected and is the IP assigned to my computers ethernet port.

dialing it back to 0.8.0a makes it show in the NPL again... but then I can't play any video due to it freezing.

BTW 0.8.0a read the machine name properly while 0.9.1a does not
0.8.0a machine= Macbook.local
0.9.1a machine= test

could this have something to do with it?


----------



## Enrique

can anyone get ctrl-alt-chicken to show up in the PodcastRSSLister? i put the RSS feed in and update it but the videos never show up. all other videos beside that one do.

if you can test it here is the RSS feed:
http://revision3.com/ctrlaltchicken/feed/xvid-large


----------



## dlfl

pipakin said:


> 0.9.1a is out, with a fix for the import issue, and it won't display the "Podcast" entry if you don't have any feeds setup.


The aspect ratio choice is working perfectly - Nice! I'm not sure if there is a global setting of this that applies to all files, or if you set it for each file using the check boxes (?). Or a combination of both (i.e., global but overrides if you set it with a file name checked.) ?

Turning service on/off works fine. It installed with service started.

Being able to add meta-data is nice although I find the interface a little confusing. I'm not sure how the "Update" and file checkbox checking interplay with each other on the File Manager page, and in general the "Edit Multiple Files" is a little of a guessing game. (Did I miss a post with the explanation?) When you click on a file and go to the details page, information seems to be duplicated at top and bottom, and again the update button whose action isn't obvious. For example you can enter Genres information in two places (?). Am I correct that to enter new information and have it stick you use the entry boxes on the lower half and then click update?

Nothing ever appears in the Title column on the transfer page. (The other columns are populated normally.)

It was nice the way all my configuration info was retained after the uninstall/install -- figured I would have to enter it all again.

I feel like I'm criticizing a dancing bear because its samba step is a little ragged! Keep up the good work! Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Enrique said:


> can anyone get ctrl-alt-chicken to show up in the PodcastRSSLister? i put the RSS feed in and update it but the videos never show up. all other videos beside that one do.
> 
> if you can test it here is the RSS feed:
> http://revision3.com/ctrlaltchicken/feed/xvid-large


make the url http://revision3.com/ctrlaltchicken/feed/xvid-large.xml


----------



## Enrique

[email protected] said:


> make the url http://revision3.com/ctrlaltchicken/feed/xvid-large.xml


same thing.


----------



## [email protected]

Enrique said:


> same thing.


hum using that URL it showed they were added. I'm running the mono version in the command line so I can see what it's doing.


----------



## Enrique

[email protected] said:


> hum using that URL it showed they were added. I'm running the mono version in the command line so I can see what it's doing.


the thing is the folder is added but no videos are in there.


----------



## [email protected]

wish I could see the server in my NPL to check for you but as you can see I cannot work out that kink on my end.

Got it! damn install path on the settings.xml was blank. Files will not play though... just freezes when I select a video.

[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Command=QueryContainer
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Container=Video/TV/South Park - Season 3
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : SortOrder=!CaptureDate
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : ItemCount=1
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : AnchorItem=/Video/TV/South Park - Season 3/GetVideo?ID=9e20b711-a906-41cb-aa2b-95e9fbed9cdb
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : AnchorOffset=-1
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Filter=x-tivo-container/tivo-videos,x-tivo-container/folder,video/x-tivo-mpeg,video/*
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Querying container.
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /Video/TV/South%20Park%20-%20Season%203/GetVideo?ID=9e20b711-a906-41cb-aa2b-95e9fbed9cdb&VideoDetails=true
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL matches lister : Video
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Really bad thing : String was not recognized as a valid DateTime. - at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp, DateTimeStyles styles) [0x00000] 
at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp) [0x00000] 
at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s) [0x00000] 
at System.Convert.ToDateTime (System.String value) [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.BuildEpisodeXML (System.String tagname, System.Xml.XmlNode parent, System.Xml.XmlDocument xmldoc) [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputDetails () [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl (System.String url, System.Net.HttpListenerContext con, TiVoDotNetBase.ContainerItem ci) [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback (IAsyncResult ar) [0x00000]


----------



## Tonyeo

Just installed 0.9.1a and now Tivodotnet does not show up on my Tivo

Tonyeo


My bad, the network cable was unplugged works ok now.  

Tonyeo


----------



## dlfl

If anyone running 0.9.1a on Windows has got the RSS deal to work, could you please post how you did it. I assume you are supposed to enter a URL in the RSS box (?). What else do you have to do? I entered the controlaltchicken URL posted above (with and without the .xml at the end). The podcast showed up on my NPL but it was always empty. I went to the site in my browser and suscribed and it downloaded two videos. Still showing empty on the TiVo. No files showed up in the TiVo.net RSS page either. (Are they supposed to?)


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> wish I could see the server in my NPL to check for you but as you can see I cannot work out that kink on my end.
> 
> Got it! damn install path on the settings.xml was blank. Files will not play though... just freezes when I select a video.
> 
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Command=QueryContainer
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Container=Video/TV/South Park - Season 3
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : SortOrder=!CaptureDate
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : ItemCount=1
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : AnchorItem=/Video/TV/South Park - Season 3/GetVideo?ID=9e20b711-a906-41cb-aa2b-95e9fbed9cdb
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : AnchorOffset=-1
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Filter=x-tivo-container/tivo-videos,x-tivo-container/folder,video/x-tivo-mpeg,video/*
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Querying container.
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /Video/TV/South%20Park%20-%20Season%203/GetVideo?ID=9e20b711-a906-41cb-aa2b-95e9fbed9cdb&VideoDetails=true
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL matches lister : Video
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Really bad thing : String was not recognized as a valid DateTime. - at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp, DateTimeStyles styles) [0x00000]
> at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp) [0x00000]
> at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s) [0x00000]
> at System.Convert.ToDateTime (System.String value) [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.BuildEpisodeXML (System.String tagname, System.Xml.XmlNode parent, System.Xml.XmlDocument xmldoc) [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputDetails () [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl (System.String url, System.Net.HttpListenerContext con, TiVoDotNetBase.ContainerItem ci) [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback (IAsyncResult ar) [0x00000]


looks like it's dying trying to load the "Recorded Date" from the DB for a file. What's the "Recorded Date" for that entry?


----------



## pipakin

dlfl said:


> If anyone running 0.9.1a on Windows has got the RSS deal to work, could you please post how you did it. I assume you are supposed to enter a URL in the RSS box (?). What else do you have to do? I entered the controlaltchicken URL posted above (with and without the .xml at the end). The podcast showed up on my NPL but it was always empty. I went to the site in my browser and suscribed and it downloaded two videos. Still showing empty on the TiVo. No files showed up in the TiVo.net RSS page either. (Are they supposed to?)


That's why it's very early alpha  The RSS for that page is probably not EXACTLY what it's looking for. I'll bang some improvements out and get a new version out over the next day or two.


----------



## [email protected]

all of them are blank. I've never entered any of the data in any of my files (I'm lazy). It also dies when selecting a Podcast to play in the new RSS support folder.

[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Command=QueryContainer
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Container=Podcast/Cranky Geeks H.264 Video
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : SortOrder=!CaptureDate
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : ItemCount=1
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : AnchorItem=/Podcast/Cranky Geeks H.264 Video/GetVideo?ID=be768185-a3ef-45fb-8a23-0cf7c16de7b9
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : AnchorOffset=-1
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Filter=x-tivo-container/tivo-videos,x-tivo-container/folder,video/x-tivo-mpeg,video/*
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Querying container.
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /Podcast/Cranky%20Geeks%20H.264%20Video/GetVideo?ID=be768185-a3ef-45fb-8a23-0cf7c16de7b9&VideoDetails=true
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL matches lister : PodcastRSSLister
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Really bad thing : String was not recognized as a valid DateTime. - at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp, DateTimeStyles styles) [0x00000] 
at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp) [0x00000] 
at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s) [0x00000] 
at System.Convert.ToDateTime (System.String value) [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.BuildEpisodeXML (System.String tagname, System.Xml.XmlNode parent, System.Xml.XmlDocument xmldoc) [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputDetails () [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl (System.String url, System.Net.HttpListenerContext con, TiVoDotNetBase.ContainerItem ci) [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback (IAsyncResult ar) [0x00000]

maybe I should give up running this through mono on a Mac and just run it in parallels.


----------



## SteveTrek

pipakin said:


> 0.9.1a is out, with a fix for the import issue, and it won't display the "Podcast" entry if you don't have any feeds setup.
> 
> linky: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.1a.msi?use_mirror=osdn
> 
> Mono linky: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoMono-0.9.1a.zip?use_mirror=osdn
> 
> As for the post above me, TiVo.Net works with GoBack, not MRV. As of now, I don't understand the MRV protocol well enough to write a comm. layer for it (I only have an unhacked TiVo here). I'm going to make the communications stuff plugin capable though, so someone enterprising could add that feature eventually.


I guess I don't know what you mean by GoBack. I take it your app was not intended for DirecTivo only standalone Tivo? What is GoBack? It is still interesting that my hacked HR10-250 does see the Tiovo.net beacon.


----------



## greg_burns

SteveTrek said:


> I guess I don't know what you mean by GoBack. I take it your app was not intended for DirecTivo only standalone Tivo? What is GoBack? It is still interesting that my hacked HR10-250 does see the Tiovo.net beacon.


TivoToGo is the feature that allows downloading shows from a Tivo to a PC.

TivoComeBack (or GoBack if you like) is the one that allows uploading shows from a PC to a Tivo.


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> all of them are blank. I've never entered any of the data in any of my files (I'm lazy). It also dies when selecting a Podcast to play in the new RSS support folder.
> 
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Command=QueryContainer
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Container=Podcast/Cranky Geeks H.264 Video
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : SortOrder=!CaptureDate
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : ItemCount=1
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : AnchorItem=/Podcast/Cranky Geeks H.264 Video/GetVideo?ID=be768185-a3ef-45fb-8a23-0cf7c16de7b9
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : AnchorOffset=-1
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Query item : Filter=x-tivo-container/tivo-videos,x-tivo-container/folder,video/x-tivo-mpeg,video/*
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Querying container.
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /Podcast/Cranky%20Geeks%20H.264%20Video/GetVideo?ID=be768185-a3ef-45fb-8a23-0cf7c16de7b9&VideoDetails=true
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL matches lister : PodcastRSSLister
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Really bad thing : String was not recognized as a valid DateTime. - at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp, DateTimeStyles styles) [0x00000]
> at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp) [0x00000]
> at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s) [0x00000]
> at System.Convert.ToDateTime (System.String value) [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.BuildEpisodeXML (System.String tagname, System.Xml.XmlNode parent, System.Xml.XmlDocument xmldoc) [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputDetails () [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl (System.String url, System.Net.HttpListenerContext con, TiVoDotNetBase.ContainerItem ci) [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback (IAsyncResult ar) [0x00000]
> 
> maybe I should give up running this through mono on a Mac and just run it in parallels.


Could you try deleting the metaDB.xml in the install folder then (since you never entered anything)? It will clear all file-specific settings, but may clear up your problem.


----------



## cjpeden

pipakin,

Love the application. This is just the type of solution that I have been looking for. Any plan to move to a Vista compatible solution? My video server is currently running Vista so I attempted to map a drive but the application did not seem to work. Not sure if it was due to permissioning or a function of the application.

I have been moving batches over to my XP laptop but the cleanest solution would be to move the application. FYI I have been very impressed with how well conversion takes place on a 4 year old laptop.


----------



## dlfl

I pasted a bogus URL (one of the video download links on the ControlAltChicken site) into the RSS URL box and I paid a big price. The Tivo.Net HTML interface locked up. Could not shut down the service, and the Tivo.Net process in program manager was increasing its memory usage at about 1 MB per second. (My hunch is it was trying to download a video into memory! The internet activity was high at that point.)

I killed the process in Task Manager but it would not restart. Rebooted, uniinstalled it (got error message at end of uninstall). Deleted the entire installation folder and re-installed. Came up just like it had been -- memory use increasing 1 MB/ sec, could not shut down other than in program manager.

Finally uninstalled again and went into the registry and deleted everything I could find with TiVo.Net or pipkin in the name. That solved it. However even after that when I reinstalled it, the configuration changes I had made were still there -- so I missed something. I noticed one of the registry items I deleted was the bogus URL I had entered.

@pipakin: Can you define an "emergency kit" of what registry entries and files need to be deleted when something like this happens? Is the uninstaller supposed to remove all registry entries?

Anyway it's all OK now and such a sweet thing it is!


----------



## [email protected]

pipakin said:


> Could you try deleting the metaDB.xml in the install folder then (since you never entered anything)? It will clear all file-specific settings, but may clear up your problem.


I deleted the database but it recreates one with the date and time set to the current time the DB was recreated. Still getting hung up on selecting a video for playback. I have to kill the service to get my tivo to unfreeze.

More of the same:

[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /Video/TV/South%20Park/South%20Park%20-%20Season%2010/GetVideo?ID=9be49303-9181-4986-a612-ff9af8a16403&VideoDetails=true
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL matches lister : Video
[TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Really bad thing : String was not recognized as a valid DateTime. - at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp, DateTimeStyles styles) [0x00000] 
at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp) [0x00000] 
at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s) [0x00000] 
at System.Convert.ToDateTime (System.String value) [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.BuildEpisodeXML (System.String tagname, System.Xml.XmlNode parent, System.Xml.XmlDocument xmldoc) [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputDetails () [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl (System.String url, System.Net.HttpListenerContext con, TiVoDotNetBase.ContainerItem ci) [0x00000] 
at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback (IAsyncResult ar) [0x00000]

Date is stored like this: 2007-02-04 23:20


----------



## Stu_Bee

I was wondering why my #Suggestions dropped down to about 6....There wasn't a big run of recordings, but I am transferring a show to my Tivo via Tivo.net.

When I looked at the size of the transferring file via Tivo Desktop -> Pick Recordings to Transfer, it displays the still transferring file size as 28,817 MB (Still Recording).

Is tivo taking this overstated file size and erasing other programming on the Tivo due to it's concern about space limitations?

Details
Original Avi file is 800mb
Transcoding with settings of 3072kb/s, Framerate=24, Audio=AC3/192kb/s,2channel

Thanks for any thoughts,comments.


----------



## Taps

Stu_Bee said:


> I was wondering why my #Suggestions dropped down to about 6....There wasn't a big run of recordings, but I am transferring a show to my Tivo via Tivo.net.
> 
> When I looked at the size of the transferring file via Tivo Desktop -> Pick Recordings to Transfer, it displays the still transferring file size as 28,817 MB (Still Recording).
> 
> Is tivo taking this overstated file size and erasing other programming on the Tivo due to it's concern about space limitations?
> 
> Details
> Original Avi file is 800mb
> Transcoding with settings of 3072kb/s, Framerate=24, Audio=AC3/192kb/s,2channel
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts,comments.


This may go back to a problem I also had.

http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?num=1170567557

It seems that either Tivo.Net or Tivo is estimating the file size WAAAAAY to big. I had an 800 Meg AVI saying it was going to take up 7 Gigs.

But this was only *during* the transfer. After it was finished, it dropped back down to its correct size.

Tivo may see that it needs the space to have a 7G file, and makes room for that by deleting your suggestions, etc. But there isnt a way to undelete it after it doesnt need it.


----------



## GCymbala

OK, two questions.

Does the TiVo.Net Service periodically rescan the Video directory and its files/subdirectories? If so, what interval?

Second, with the new metaDB.xml, what's going to happen when (not if) I rearrange something under my Video directory? Will I end up with duplicate entries in metaDB.xml? I've got several automated tasks dumping files in there and then I sort them out.


----------



## atomarchio

Just installed Tivo.net but having some issues. Can someone help with the error I am getting? I am trying to transfer a .wmv file from the Tivo.net application. 

It shows xfred in the app. However, on my remote it does not transfer the file. Here is the error I am getting.

"System The specified network name is no longer available Fatal Error" Can someone help explain how I can troubleshoot this?

Would appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## pipakin

Taps said:


> This may go back to a problem I also had.
> 
> http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?num=1170567557
> 
> It seems that either Tivo.Net or Tivo is estimating the file size WAAAAAY to big. I had an 800 Meg AVI saying it was going to take up 7 Gigs.
> 
> But this was only *during* the transfer. After it was finished, it dropped back down to its correct size.
> 
> Tivo may see that it needs the space to have a 7G file, and makes room for that by deleting your suggestions, etc. But there isnt a way to undelete it after it doesnt need it.


That's the short and skinny of it. It's hard to estimate final file size, so the value tends to get very overstated. I'd rather overstate it then understate, but still. I'll look over that estimation algorithm and see if theres anything better I can do.


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> I deleted the database but it recreates one with the date and time set to the current time the DB was recreated. Still getting hung up on selecting a video for playback. I have to kill the service to get my tivo to unfreeze.
> 
> More of the same:
> 
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL : /Video/TV/South%20Park/South%20Park%20-%20Season%2010/GetVideo?ID=9be49303-9181-4986-a612-ff9af8a16403&VideoDetails=true
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Raw URL matches lister : Video
> [TiVoDotNet::ContextCallback] Really bad thing : String was not recognized as a valid DateTime. - at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp, DateTimeStyles styles) [0x00000]
> at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp) [0x00000]
> at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s) [0x00000]
> at System.Convert.ToDateTime (System.String value) [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.BuildEpisodeXML (System.String tagname, System.Xml.XmlNode parent, System.Xml.XmlDocument xmldoc) [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputDetails () [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl (System.String url, System.Net.HttpListenerContext con, TiVoDotNetBase.ContainerItem ci) [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback (IAsyncResult ar) [0x00000]
> 
> Date is stored like this: 2007-02-04 23:20


Hrm, alright, I'll look into this a little more. It's probably one of the other dates, but which one I'm not sure. I'm at work now, so I can't look at the code (need to get some real work done). I'll take a crack at it as soon as I get home.


----------



## pipakin

GCymbala said:


> OK, two questions.
> 
> Does the TiVo.Net Service periodically rescan the Video directory and its files/subdirectories? If so, what interval?
> 
> Second, with the new metaDB.xml, what's going to happen when (not if) I rearrange something under my Video directory? Will I end up with duplicate entries in metaDB.xml? I've got several automated tasks dumping files in there and then I sort them out.


It only scans manually so far (That's my next feature to tackle).

Yes, if you move videos around a lot and rescan you'll end up with some dups. I'm going to add DB cleanup in version 0.9.5a which is my next planned release. I think I rushed 0.9.0a and some bugs creeped in...


----------



## pipakin

dlfl said:


> I pasted a bogus URL (one of the video download links on the ControlAltChicken site) into the RSS URL box and I paid a big price. The Tivo.Net HTML interface locked up. Could not shut down the service, and the Tivo.Net process in program manager was increasing its memory usage at about 1 MB per second. (My hunch is it was trying to download a video into memory! The internet activity was high at that point.)
> 
> I killed the process in Task Manager but it would not restart. Rebooted, uniinstalled it (got error message at end of uninstall). Deleted the entire installation folder and re-installed. Came up just like it had been -- memory use increasing 1 MB/ sec, could not shut down other than in program manager.
> 
> Finally uninstalled again and went into the registry and deleted everything I could find with TiVo.Net or pipkin in the name. That solved it. However even after that when I reinstalled it, the configuration changes I had made were still there -- so I missed something. I noticed one of the registry items I deleted was the bogus URL I had entered.
> 
> @pipakin: Can you define an "emergency kit" of what registry entries and files need to be deleted when something like this happens? Is the uninstaller supposed to remove all registry entries?
> 
> Anyway it's all OK now and such a sweet thing it is!


Delete the HKLM\Software\TiVoDotNet key. That's all the settings right there.

LOL, and I can tell you what was going on. It was trying to get the content of the "RSS Feed" you gave it, so it was downloading the target of that url into memory. how big was the video you pointed it at? LMAO

I guess it should check the content-type of the url before blindly downloading it.


----------



## ocntscha

Pipakin,

You are awesome!!

The bind to ip address option you've added is letting me successfully use this on Linux/mono now.


----------



## pipakin

ocntscha said:


> Pipakin,
> 
> You are awesome!!
> 
> The bind to ip address option you've added is letting me successfully use this on Linux/mono now.


Sweet!


----------



## hyachts

pipakin said:


> I guess it should check the content-type of the url before blindly downloading it.


I deal with this kind of question in designing consumer products all the time... You've got to draw the line somewhere; you can't always design for the dlfl's of the world


----------



## johncherbini

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!

I must say that re-compiling ffmpeg is an utter disaster.

I've been playing with various versions of this configure command for the past few days, and it is *extremely* difficult to get all of the headers and includes in place. You can't really tell where ffmpeg is looking for what it wants.

[email protected]:/home/johnc/faac# ./configure --extra-cflags=-I/static/include --extra-ldflags=-L/static/lib --enable-memalign-hack --enable-mp3lame --enable-xvid --enable-a52 --enable-libogg --enable-vorbis --enable-faac --enable-faad --enable-x264 --enable-pp --enable-amr_wb --enable-amr_nb --enable-avisynth --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enable-gpl

I hate to say it, but I'm going to have to give up on this one for now. Spent too much time on it already. Not sure if ffmpeg binaries will transfer across systems, but a pre-compiled binary would make this a lot easier.

Have fun everyone! Until I can get a pre-compiled binary, I'm going to have to try something else.

Thanks for all the hard work everyone! I look forward to getting this working!

John C.


----------



## Stu_Bee

pipakin said:


> That's the short and skinny of it. It's hard to estimate final file size, so the value tends to get very overstated. I'd rather overstate it then understate, but still. I'll look over that estimation algorithm and see if theres anything better I can do.


Cool..fyi: the final Tivo size was 2.5gb. Quite a bit smaller than the estimated 28GB 

Also, tivo.net's proper aspect ratio of transcoded shows is awesome! The calculating and changing profiles in Videora was a bit of a pain.


----------



## windracer

johncherbini said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!
> 
> I must say that re-compiling ffmpeg is an utter disaster.


Yeah, I had the same problems. What is configure telling you? You're probably missing the various packages for the other codecs like I was.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Yeah, I had the same problems. What is configure telling you? You're probably missing the various packages for the other codecs like I was.


One thing we could do is if anyone manages to compile ffmpeg for their particular platform, we could upload that precompiled bin. That way no-one has to re-invent the wheel, as it were.


----------



## johncherbini

well, with that said....I found this site:

http://po-ru.com/diary/fixing-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu/

pretty good description on how to recompile a crappy ffmpeg that ships with Ubuntu.

Installing 0.9.1a now, let's see what happens....

JC


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> well, with that said....I found this site:
> 
> http://po-ru.com/diary/fixing-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu/
> 
> pretty good description on how to recompile a crappy ffmpeg that ships with Ubuntu.
> 
> Installing 0.9.1a now, let's see what happens....
> 
> JC


'Course, if you can get Mono running correctly on Ubuntu, throw me a bone! Because I gave up on it.


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> One thing we could do is if anyone manages to compile ffmpeg for their particular platform, we could upload that precompiled bin. That way no-one has to re-invent the wheel, as it were.


I'm not sure how "cross-platform" the various Linux distros are, but if anyone wants to try my compiled ffmpeg I'm willing to PM them the binary. It's for Mandrake Linux on x86, but maybe it would run under Ubuntu?


----------



## johncherbini

pipakin said:


> 'Course, if you can get Mono running correctly on Ubuntu, throw me a bone! Because I gave up on it.


Ha! Great to know that someone who knows a lot more about this than me decided to give it up.

This is my latest. It seems that the beacon service isn't starting properly.

[email protected]:/usr/local/TivoNet# mono TivoMono.exe --verbose
[TiVoDotNet::Start] Environment is Mono
[TiVoDotNet::AddDirectoryToContainer] Adding file :/usr/local/TivoNet/Videos/rome.avi
[ffmpegTranscoder::FileSupported] Calling ffmpeg : /usr/bin/ffmpeg -i "/usr/local/TivoNet/Videos/rome.avi"
[ffmpegTranscoder::FileSupported] ffmpeg returned : FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-pthreads --enable-vorbis --enable-libogg --enable-a52 --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enable-mp3lame --enable-faad --enable-faac --enable-xvid --enable-dc1394 --disable-debug --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
libavutil version: 0d.49.0.0
libavcodec version: 0d.51.11.0
libavformat version: 0d.50.5.0
built on Feb 5 2007 12:21:21, gcc: 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)
Input #0, avi, from '/usr/local/TivoNet/Videos/rome.avi':
Duration: 00:53:57.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 907 kb/s
Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 624x352, 23.98 fps(r)
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
Must supply at least one output file

[TiVoDotNet::AddDirectoryToContainer] File type supported!
[TiVoDotNet::AddDirectoryToContainer] Finished parsing directory /usr/local/TivoNet/Videos/!
[TiVoDotNet::Beacon] Sending Beacon Message: tivoconnect=1
swversion=1
method=broadcast
identity={C1EBEB15-DDAE-4A12-8F18-9C380B530379}
machine=test
platform=pc
services=TiVoMediaServer:9032/http
[TiVoDotNet::Start] Error starting service: No such host is known - at System.Net.Dns.GetHostByName (System.String hostName) [0x00000]
at System.Net.Dns.GetHostEntry (System.String hostNameOrAddress) [0x00000]
at System.Net.Dns.GetHostAddresses (System.String hostNameOrAddress) [0x00000]
at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Beacon () [0x00000]
at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Start () [0x00000]
System started!
Press Q to exit

I also still can't get to the mgmt interface.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

JC


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> Ha! Great to know that someone who knows a lot more about this than me decided to give it up.
> 
> This is my latest. It seems that the beacon service isn't starting properly.
> 
> [email protected]:/usr/local/TivoNet# mono TivoMono.exe --verbose
> [TiVoDotNet::Start] Environment is Mono
> [TiVoDotNet::AddDirectoryToContainer] Adding file :/usr/local/TivoNet/Videos/rome.avi
> [ffmpegTranscoder::FileSupported] Calling ffmpeg : /usr/bin/ffmpeg -i "/usr/local/TivoNet/Videos/rome.avi"
> [ffmpegTranscoder::FileSupported] ffmpeg returned : FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
> configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-pthreads --enable-vorbis --enable-libogg --enable-a52 --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enable-mp3lame --enable-faad --enable-faac --enable-xvid --enable-dc1394 --disable-debug --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
> libavutil version: 0d.49.0.0
> libavcodec version: 0d.51.11.0
> libavformat version: 0d.50.5.0
> built on Feb 5 2007 12:21:21, gcc: 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)
> Input #0, avi, from '/usr/local/TivoNet/Videos/rome.avi':
> Duration: 00:53:57.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 907 kb/s
> Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 624x352, 23.98 fps(r)
> Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
> Must supply at least one output file
> 
> [TiVoDotNet::AddDirectoryToContainer] File type supported!
> [TiVoDotNet::AddDirectoryToContainer] Finished parsing directory /usr/local/TivoNet/Videos/!
> [TiVoDotNet::Beacon] Sending Beacon Message: tivoconnect=1
> swversion=1
> method=broadcast
> identity={C1EBEB15-DDAE-4A12-8F18-9C380B530379}
> machine=test
> platform=pc
> services=TiVoMediaServer:9032/http
> [TiVoDotNet::Start] Error starting service: No such host is known - at System.Net.Dns.GetHostByName (System.String hostName) [0x00000]
> at System.Net.Dns.GetHostEntry (System.String hostNameOrAddress) [0x00000]
> at System.Net.Dns.GetHostAddresses (System.String hostNameOrAddress) [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Beacon () [0x00000]
> at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Start () [0x00000]
> System started!
> Press Q to exit
> 
> I also still can't get to the mgmt interface.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JC


Yep, someone else had this same problem, lemme go grab his post from the TiVo.Net forums:



> Ok, I figured it out. Apparently the hostname is determined via a DNS lookup. This wasn't set up for my computer. Once I made gave it a valid hostname for my domain and put the hostname in my local DNS, TivoMono bound to the address correctly.
> 
> Now I can see the Admin interface!
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Martin


----------



## johncherbini

Yep! That did it. My entry in /etc/hosts was incorrect, I just put my IP and Hostname in there, and it started up correctly.

1) If I go to http://mediaserver:9032 with a web browser, I get the error message that "you really shouldn't be in here"

2) If I go to http://mediaserver:9033 with a web browser, I get nothing, "waiting for reply".

3) Still get the "will transfer later" error. Will continue trying to re-compile ffmpeg so that it can handle these files. ffmpeg should be able to handle Divx, correct?

Thanks!

John C.


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> 1) If I go to http://mediaserver:9032 with a web browser, I get the error message that "you really shouldn't be in here"


That's normal. If you want to see the output, try http://mediaserver:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer



johncherbini said:


> 2) If I go to http://mediaserver:9033 with a web browser, I get nothing, "waiting for reply".


That's not good. Could you post a verbose log (or attach one)?



johncherbini said:


> 3) Still get the "will transfer later" error. Will continue trying to re-compile ffmpeg so that it can handle these files. ffmpeg should be able to handle Divx, correct?


Yeah, it should be able to. You may need to reboot the TiVo to clear the error.



johncherbini said:


> Thanks!
> 
> John C.


----------



## johncherbini

Ok, a few more new things.

First off, I took my Divx avi, and was able to convert it to mpg using ffmpeg:


Code:


[email protected]:/usr/local/TivoNet/Videos# ffmpeg -i rome.avi -target ntsc-dvd -aspect 16:9 rome.mpg
FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
  configuration:  --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-pthreads --enable-vorbis --enable-libogg --enable-a52 --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enable-mp3lame --enable-faad --enable-faac --enable-xvid --enable-dc1394 --disable-debug --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
  libavutil version: 0d.49.0.0
  libavcodec version: 0d.51.11.0
  libavformat version: 0d.50.5.0
  built on Feb  5 2007 12:21:21, gcc: 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)
Input #0, avi, from 'rome.avi':
  Duration: 00:53:57.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 907 kb/s
  Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 624x352, 23.98 fps(r)
  Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
Output #0, dvd, to 'rome.mpg':
  Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, q=2-31, 6000 kb/s, 29.97 fps(c)
  Stream #0.1: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 448 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
frame=28862 q=2.0 Lsize=  410926kB time=963.0 bitrate=3495.7kbits/s
video:267980kB audio:52689kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 28.146551%
[email protected]:/usr/local/TivoNet/Videos# ls
rome.avi  rome.mpg

So, I started up TivoNet, and still got the transfer later dialog. I then rebooted the Tivo, and tried again, but I forgot to "cancel" the transfers before rebooting. Canceled, and then tried to play both of the files, to no avail.

Attached is the log.

Thanks pipakin!

John C.


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> Ok, a few more new things.
> 
> First off, I took my Divx avi, and was able to convert it to mpg using ffmpeg:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [email protected]:/usr/local/TivoNet/Videos# ffmpeg -i rome.avi -target ntsc-dvd -aspect 16:9 rome.mpg
> FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
> configuration:  --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-pthreads --enable-vorbis --enable-libogg --enable-a52 --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enable-mp3lame --enable-faad --enable-faac --enable-xvid --enable-dc1394 --disable-debug --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
> libavutil version: 0d.49.0.0
> libavcodec version: 0d.51.11.0
> libavformat version: 0d.50.5.0
> built on Feb  5 2007 12:21:21, gcc: 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)
> Input #0, avi, from 'rome.avi':
> Duration: 00:53:57.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 907 kb/s
> Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 624x352, 23.98 fps(r)
> Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
> Output #0, dvd, to 'rome.mpg':
> Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, q=2-31, 6000 kb/s, 29.97 fps(c)
> Stream #0.1: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 448 kb/s
> Stream mapping:
> Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
> Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
> Press [q] to stop encoding
> frame=28862 q=2.0 Lsize=  410926kB time=963.0 bitrate=3495.7kbits/s
> video:267980kB audio:52689kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 28.146551%
> [email protected]:/usr/local/TivoNet/Videos# ls
> rome.avi  rome.mpg
> 
> So, I started up TivoNet, and still got the transfer later dialog. I then rebooted the Tivo, and tried again, but I forgot to "cancel" the transfers before rebooting. Canceled, and then tried to play both of the files, to no avail.
> 
> Attached is the log.
> 
> Thanks pipakin!
> 
> John C.


Yep, the TiVo is never asking for the file in the first place. Hrm....can you send the output of one of the video listings? 
follow this link: http://mediaserver:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video

then post the contents of the "TiVoVideoDetails" url.


----------



## johncherbini

Is it relatively logical to assume that if ffmpeg can convert the avi to mpeg, that TivoNet should be able to stream the avi as well?

Here's the XML file:

<TiVoContainer>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>2</ItemCount>
−

TiVo.Net Server (mediaserver) Video
<ContentType>x-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-container/folder</SourceFormat>
<TotalItems>2</TotalItems>

−
<Item>
−

rome
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat>
<SourceSize>3803604480</SourceSize>
<Duration>3237000</Duration>
<Description>TiVo.Net transcoded video.</Description>

−
<Links>
−
<Content>
−
<Url>
/Video/GetVideo?ID=85cf663d-e91b-4ebb-afc4-9c960905e1c9
</Url>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
</Content>
−
<CustomIcon>
<Url>urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording</Url>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType>
</CustomIcon>
−
<TiVoVideoDetails>
−
<Url>
/Video/GetVideo?ID=85cf663d-e91b-4ebb-afc4-9c960905e1c9&VideoDetails=true
</Url>
<ContentType>text/xml</ContentType>
</TiVoVideoDetails>
</Links>
</Item>
−
<Item>
−

rome
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-mpeg</SourceFormat>
<SourceSize>1130388480</SourceSize>
<Duration>962000</Duration>
<Description>TiVo.Net transcoded video.</Description>

−
<Links>
−
<Content>
−
<Url>
/Video/GetVideo?ID=283bb272-8e8f-4992-8769-59cc2b27686a
</Url>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
</Content>
−
<CustomIcon>
<Url>urn:tivo:image:save-until-i-delete-recording</Url>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
<ContentType>video/*</ContentType>
</CustomIcon>
−
<TiVoVideoDetails>
−
/Video/GetVideo?ID=283bb272-8e8f-4992-8769-59cc2b27686a&VideoDetails=true

<ContentType>text/xml</ContentType>
</TiVoVideoDetails>
</Links>
</Item>
</TiVoContainer>


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> Is it relatively logical to assume that if ffmpeg can convert the avi to mpeg, that TivoNet should be able to stream the avi as well?
> 
> *snip*


Yep, but that's not the problem here, the TiVo isn't even asking for the video. It asks for the VideoDetails link (which was what I wanted you to post), but then never asks for the video itself. This says to me that maybe something's messed up there.

When looking at the individual video in the TiVo, do you get details like the episode title and recorded date?


----------



## johncherbini

Yes, I get the title of the video file, then under that "in quotes" (2007) TiVo.Net transcoded video.

Then on the right:

Mon 2/5 7:46 am 100 FAKE
Duration: 0:16
No Rating
Video: Best Quality
Press INFO for details

JC


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> Yes, I get the title of the video file, then under that "in quotes" (2007) TiVo.Net transcoded video.
> 
> Then on the right:
> 
> Mon 2/5 7:46 am 100 FAKE
> Duration: 0:16
> No Rating
> Video: Best Quality
> Press INFO for details
> 
> JC


Strangeness. If that's there, then the info is being sent to the TiVo fine....Hrm....Might be worth doing the following (if you're not already to frustrated with all of this): 
1. Stop the TiVo.Net program.
2. Clear any pending transfers from the TiVo.
3. Unplug said TiVo.
4. Wait a few minutes and plug it back in (Then wait for the interminally long boot process).
5. Start TiVo.Net
6. Dance with rubber chicken around computer.
7. Go try to watch a file on the TiVo.
8. ???
9. Profit!


----------



## johncherbini

pipakin said:


> Strangeness. If that's there, then the info is being sent to the TiVo fine....Hrm....Might be worth doing the following (if you're not already to frustrated with all of this):
> 1. Stop the TiVo.Net program.
> 2. Clear any pending transfers from the TiVo.
> 3. Unplug said TiVo.
> 4. Wait a few minutes and plug it back in (Then wait for the interminally long boot process).
> 5. Start TiVo.Net
> 6. Dance with rubber chicken around computer.
> 7. Go try to watch a file on the TiVo.
> 8. ???
> 9. Profit!


Thanks for the tip Pipakin! Gonna go dig out the rubber chicken and see what we can do!

JC


----------



## johncherbini

OMFG it worked.

It was the rubber chicken dancing....I swear.

Honestly, I bet it had a lot to do with clearing out the transfers out of the todo list.

nice! Time to try and break it now!

Thanks Pipakin! Going to have to figure out a donation for you.

JC


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> OMFG it worked.
> 
> It was the rubber chicken dancing....I swear.
> 
> Honestly, I bet it had a lot to do with clearing out the transfers out of the todo list.
> 
> nice! Time to try and break it now!
> 
> Thanks Pipakin! Going to have to figure out a donation for you.
> 
> JC


Nothing like a rubber chicken for those stubborn computer problems. A little voodoo'll cure it! j/k

Glad it's working now. Now if I could just kill that occasional NPL disapearing bug.


----------



## diceman719

pipakin said:


> Nothing like a rubber chicken for those stubborn computer problems. A little voodoo'll cure it! j/k
> 
> Glad it's working now. Now if I could just kill that occasional NPL disapearing bug.


Great software! Thanks for all your hard work!

But (Heh...) I'm having a niggling little problem (using 0.8.0a-fix.msi):

When I select a single file from a folder to send, the prg goes through *all* the files in the folder (and sub-folders) and creates tvm files for everything I have.
(Ok, I guess, although I'd prefer it only "pre-configuring" the file(s) I choose.)

BUT! Tivo tells me that there isn't enough disk space to accept the (1) file I want to send, so it's going to have to delete a *bunch* of my SPs, To-Do list entries, etc! And it does unless I cancel the upload. 
(Once the file is transferred, I have to go through and re-select prgs I had in my To-Do List...)

The only work-around I've found is moving the single file I want to transfer to a separate folder and configuring TDN to use that folder instead...
(Awkward - but at least it doesn't delete my To-Do listings that way...)

I'm thinking it may have to do with TDN either not knowing the final file size before talking to the Tivo - or s telling the Tivo I want to send *all* the files it found...?
(BTW, is it just me seeing this?)

If I can solve this one little problem, TDN will be perfect!

Thanks for listening - and I'd really appreciate any help with this...


----------



## pipakin

diceman719 said:


> Great software! Thanks for all your hard work!
> 
> But (Heh...) I'm having a niggling little problem (using 0.8.0a-fix.msi):
> 
> When I select a single file from a folder to send, the prg goes through *all* the files in the folder (and sub-folders) and creates tvm files for everything I have.
> (Ok, I guess, although I'd prefer it only "pre-configuring" the file(s) I choose.)
> 
> BUT! Tivo tells me that there isn't enough disk space to accept the (1) file I want to send, so it's going to have to delete a *bunch* of my SPs, To-Do list entries, etc! And it does unless I cancel the upload.
> (Once the file is transferred, I have to go through and re-select prgs I had in my To-Do List...)
> 
> The only work-around I've found is moving the single file I want to transfer to a separate folder and configuring TDN to use that folder instead...
> (Awkward - but at least it doesn't delete my To-Do listings that way...)
> 
> I'm thinking it may have to do with TDN either not knowing the final file size before talking to the Tivo - or s telling the Tivo I want to send *all* the files it found...?
> (BTW, is it just me seeing this?)
> 
> If I can solve this one little problem, TDN will be perfect!
> 
> Thanks for listening - and I'd really appreciate any help with this...


I'm working on getting a more acurate picture of the final file size, yeah. Right now it's a little...inflated. 

If you switch to version 0.9.1a, the TVM files SHOULD be merged into one DB file in the install directory (backup the tvm files beforehand if you have data in them, just to be safe). The file size estimation should be a little better in 0.9.5a, which should be out sometime this week barring any crazyness here.

EDIT: If you'd like a preview version (with a bit of a hack to make the file sizes a little more accurate), I've attached just the exe and dll (unzip 'em into the install folder).


----------



## mcornell

I'm sure this must have been answered, but I apparently didn't put in the correct search term. So, does this very cool software work with Dtv? Please say Yes!

Thanks,

-mcornell


----------



## pipakin

mcornell said:


> I'm sure this must have been answered, but I apparently didn't put in the correct search term. So, does this very cool software work with Dtv? Please say Yes!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -mcornell


If you mean DirecTV TiVos, then I don't think so. The TiVo needs TiVoToGo compatibility. I'm thinking of writing an MRV plugin eventually, but I don't understand the protocol well, and don't have a hacked TiVo to test on.


----------



## diceman719

pipakin said:


> I'm working on getting a more acurate picture of the final file size, yeah. Right now it's a little...inflated.
> 
> If you switch to version 0.9.1a, the TVM files SHOULD be merged into one DB file in the install directory (backup the tvm files beforehand if you have data in them, just to be safe). The file size estimation should be a little better in 0.9.5a, which should be out sometime this week barring any crazyness here.


Wow, that was quick!
Heh...

Ok, I just d/loaded 0.9.1a and will see how it handles this...
But I'm gonna make a "paper copy" of my To-Do list first this time!
(Grin)

Thanks again for all your hard work...
I'll let you know...


----------



## pipakin

diceman719 said:


> Wow, that was quick!
> Heh...
> 
> Ok, I just d/loaded 0.9.1a and will see how it handles this...
> But I'm gonna make a "paper copy" of my To-Do list first this time!
> (Grin)
> 
> Thanks again for all your hard work...
> I'll let you know...


See my post above for the 0.9.5a preview with better file size estimation, it might help.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> Hmmm ... also, for me under mono/Linux, I lose the admin interface after the scan is complete. It works fine while it's scanning, but as soon as it's done, I can't connect to the admin interface. I can still see the ports open via netstat and I can see the server on my NPL.


Ok, nevermind.

I was able to connect using Mozilla. For some reason Konqueror won't connect anymore. 

At any rate, I was able to turn on remote access and now I can use Firefox on my PC to connect to the admin interface on the Linux box. :up:

One note, if you have a _lot_ of files in your Videos folder, clicking Submit/Rescan in the web interface takes a _long_ time!


----------



## windracer

Does TiVo.Net use any of these ports?



> Galleon needs access to the following ports for it to work
> 
> * 1099 (TCP): Used for Java RMI for letting the configuration GUI talk to the server.
> * 7288 (TCP: Used for accessing the applications on the local network.
> * 5353 (UDP): Used for multicast DNS (Rendevouz) protocol.
> * 1527 (TCP): Used by the embedded database.
> * 2190 (TCP,UDP): Used by the HMO protocol for ToGo Back.
> * 8081 (TCP): Used by the HMO protocol for ToGo Back.


I only ask because I'm having problems running Galleon and TiVoMono on the same Linux box at the same time.


----------



## john123

pipakin said:


> john123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious - has anyone tried this with MJPEG .AVI's from a canon camera (s2is or similar) ?
> 
> I'd try it myself, but I need to wait for the NIC selection stuff to roll out (it's bound itself to one of my vmware virtual NIC's rather than the real one).
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that was the EXACT problem that prompted the change in the first place!
> 
> I think it should work with those, give it a shot when I release 0.9.0a (later tonight, got guests rollin' in here in about 5 minutes).
Click to expand...

I picked up the latest release, and can now connect after selecting the corrrect NIC - thanks!

Things I've found:

- MJPEG AVI's from my canon S2is play fine - YAY! Finally an convenient and easy way of viewing them on the TV.

- There seems to be a limit to the number of folders that'll be shown/indexed - I pointed it to my the 2006 sub-folder of my photo album folder (where I dump pictures and movies from the camera), and it didn't index all the sub folders (one per date of dump from the memory card) - only the first section shows up in the file manager and tivo.

- The now playing list on the TiVo got messed up - it showed all the videos and folders that were shown under the top level under TiVo.Net, but none of the local video on the TiVo - only other remote devices. I was able to fix it by browsing to my other TiVo, and on returning back to the Now Playing List, it was correctly rebuilt.

All in all, looking very nice! I might have to stick visual studio on my home environment, download the source and have a play


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Does TiVo.Net use any of these ports?
> 
> I only ask because I'm having problems running Galleon and TiVoMono on the same Linux box at the same time.


It shouldn't. It uses ports 9032 and 9033 (HMO and Admin, respectively), and it also uses 1 random open port to send out the TiVo beacon.


----------



## pipakin

john123 said:


> - There seems to be a limit to the number of folders that'll be shown/indexed - I pointed it to my the 2006 sub-folder of my photo album folder (where I dump pictures and movies from the camera), and it didn't index all the sub folders (one per date of dump from the memory card) - only the first section shows up in the file manager and tivo.


Strange. I'll do my best to reproduce this, but it should do all folders...there's no limit in the app or anything.



john123 said:


> - The now playing list on the TiVo got messed up - it showed all the videos and folders that were shown under the top level under TiVo.Net, but none of the local video on the TiVo - only other remote devices. I was able to fix it by browsing to my other TiVo, and on returning back to the Now Playing List, it was correctly rebuilt.


Yeah, that's a known issue that's bugging me since I can't reproduce it reliably, and nothing is different when it does happen as opposed to when it does.



john123 said:


> All in all, looking very nice! I might have to stick visual studio on my home environment, download the source and have a play


Hope you've got some asprin


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> One note, if you have a _lot_ of files in your Videos folder, clicking Submit/Rescan in the web interface takes a _long_ time!


Working on a bit in 0.9.5a that won't re-check if the file is supported if it already knows it is. That should speed up the rescan by a LARGE factor.


----------



## johncherbini

windracer said:


> Ok, nevermind.
> 
> I was able to connect using Mozilla. For some reason Konqueror won't connect anymore.
> 
> At any rate, I was able to turn on remote access and now I can use Firefox on my PC to connect to the admin interface on the Linux box. :up:
> 
> One note, if you have a _lot_ of files in your Videos folder, clicking Submit/Rescan in the web interface takes a _long_ time!


I still can't get into the admin interface, what's the settings.xml param to turn on remote admin?

Thanks!

JC


----------



## johncherbini

pipakin said:


> Nothing like a rubber chicken for those stubborn computer problems. A little voodoo'll cure it! j/k
> 
> Glad it's working now. Now if I could just kill that occasional NPL disapearing bug.


Thanks again Pipakin. I've run into the disappearing NPL bug, but if I just go to the Mediaserver again in the existing NPL, and then go back to the complete NPL, it's all there again.

Not the worst bug!

Just need to get the admin interface working.

I appreciate it!

JC


----------



## windracer

johncherbini said:


> I still can't get into the admin interface, what's the settings.xml param to turn on remote admin?





Code:


<RemoteAccess>true</RemoteAccess>


----------



## saberman

Enrique said:


> you know you could use Tivoserver(until tivo.net works with hacked DIRECTVTivos) http://tivoserver.sourceforge.net/index.html
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007&highlight=tivoserver


Has anyone put together a feature comparison between TiVo.net, TiVoServer, galleon and TiVo Desktop 2.2 (free version)?


----------



## johncherbini

windracer said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> <RemoteAccess>true</RemoteAccess>


That did it! Thanks!

JC


----------



## saberman

What happens if the video files are in a format that TiVo accepts?

I have a load of MPEG 2 and straight TiVo video files. Will TiVo.net recognize that they do not have to be transcoded and just serve them up?


----------



## pipakin

saberman said:


> What happens if the video files are in a format that TiVo accepts?
> 
> I have a load of MPEG 2 and straight TiVo video files. Will TiVo.net recognize that they do not have to be transcoded and just serve them up?


Heh, that feature was supposed to make it into 0.9.0a but it didn't quite. I'm actually writing the code right now


----------



## Stu_Bee

I updated to .95a via the zip'd files...restarted Tivo.net.
My wife started transferring a couple of shows, but said they disappeared after the transfer completed.
The Error Log has entries such as this:
-----
The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.QueryContainer(String container, Hashtable htParams, HttpListenerContext con) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)
-----
The Transfer log states:

%Completed= 111.067, (838046 KB) 
Cancelled?=Yes 
------
(hmm..just started a new transfer to test, and it has the status as cancelled?=yes, even as it transfers)


----------



## zspeiser

Hey guys... i just downloaded TiVo Net v0.9.1a and set it up. I tried using a few avi files and when i watch them on the TiVo, I see 3. There are 3 different aspects of the video and it is all messed up. I am using a widescreen TV, is this the problem mabe? is it the AVI files?


----------



## windracer

johncherbini said:


> That did it! Thanks!


So you can hit the admin interface remotely, but not from the box itself? That's weird.


----------



## Warren

when will this be ready for the lay person to use?


----------



## cherry ghost

Warren said:


> when will this be ready for the lay person to use?


Considering that I use it, it already is.


----------



## pipakin

zspeiser said:


> Hey guys... i just downloaded TiVo Net v0.9.1a and set it up. I tried using a few avi files and when i watch them on the TiVo, I see 3. There are 3 different aspects of the video and it is all messed up. I am using a widescreen TV, is this the problem mabe? is it the AVI files?


Might be worth going to the individual files and selecting "Use Native Horizontal Resolution" and see if that helps.


----------



## pipakin

Stu_Bee said:


> I updated to .95a via the zip'd files...restarted Tivo.net.
> My wife started transferring a couple of shows, but said they disappeared after the transfer completed.
> The Error Log has entries such as this:
> -----
> The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.QueryContainer(String container, Hashtable htParams, HttpListenerContext con) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)
> -----
> The Transfer log states:
> 
> %Completed= 111.067, (838046 KB)
> Cancelled?=Yes
> ------
> (hmm..just started a new transfer to test, and it has the status as cancelled?=yes, even as it transfers)


Think we've got 2 bugs here:

1. It now seems to be underestimating the size by a tiny bit. I need to put a configurable "estimation fudge" in there so it's not hardcoded.

2. The Canceled?=yes at the start of the transfer is another one. I don't think I'm initializing a variable correctly.


----------



## miadlor

For some reason when 0.9.1a was installed, it didn't install the video folder.
(Y, I just added it)
Reinstalling made no change (v 7 had no problem).


----------



## johncherbini

windracer said:


> So you can hit the admin interface remotely, but not from the box itself? That's weird.


Nah, I can get to it from the machine as well. It's just that there's no X on that box, so lynx and w3m are my only (text-based) choices.

This really is working nicely for me now. I do have a question though.....

What bitrate setting does everyone find is the best compromise of throughput and quality over an 802.11g link? Insane looks really nice, but I have to let it run for a bit before I start watching.

Thanks!

JC


----------



## windracer

johncherbini said:


> Nah, I can get to it from the machine as well. It's just that there's no X on that box, so lynx and w3m are my only (text-based) choices.


Ohhhh, right. I remember now.

I don't have w3m on my box, but have been able to use lynx (but it's not easy).



johncherbini said:


> What bitrate setting does everyone find is the best compromise of throughput and quality over an 802.11g link?


I'm using the defaults, but have not attempted to watch a recording while it is streaming (all of my test have been the "let it run overnight" type). I'm pure wireless G as well, so I'm interested in this too. However, I think my bottleneck will be my Linux "server" since it's only a 1GHz Celeron with 256mb RAM.


----------



## Stu_Bee

johncherbini said:


> What bitrate setting does everyone find is the best compromise of throughput and quality over an 802.11g link? Insane looks really nice, but I have to let it run for a bit before I start watching.


Unless your Tivo is either 
(a) using the special Tivo-branded wireless adapter, 
(b) wired, or
(c) Wired via wireless bridge, 
I don't think you will get real-time transfers working. If you have a non-tivo-branded wireless adapter the Tivo's CPU is tasked too much with the wifi protocol to keep up.

However, If you do have either (a) (b), or (c) then your PC's processing speed comes into play. Visually I find 3000kb/sec the minimum acceptable viewing on my 42" hdtv. But even at that speed it cant' transcode/transfer and keep up with my Pentium 2.4 pc.

However if I was just transferring an already transcoded mpg (ie used videora) then it keeps up fine.
----


----------



## pipakin

Stu_Bee said:


> Unless your Tivo is either
> (a) using the special Tivo-branded wireless adapter,
> (b) wired, or
> (c) Wired via wireless bridge,
> I don't think you will get real-time transfers working. If you have a non-tivo-branded wireless adapter the Tivo's CPU is tasked too much with the wifi protocol to keep up.
> 
> However, If you do have either (a) (b), or (c) then your PC's processing speed comes into play. Visually I find 3000kb/sec the minimum acceptable viewing on my 42" hdtv. But even at that speed it cant' transcode/transfer and keep up with my Pentium 2.4 pc.
> 
> However if I was just transferring an already transcoded mpg (ie used videora) then it keeps up fine.
> ----


On minimum settings/medium settings I can watch real-time with no problems over a noisy wireless. 'Course, my computer is no slouch.


----------



## gonzotek

pipakin said:


> 'Course, if you can get Mono running correctly on Ubuntu, throw me a bone! Because I gave up on it.


I used the "All Distributions" Linux x86 binary installer on Ubuntu Edgy(6.10) following the directions posted here (the directions refer to the 1.1 release, so I just substituted the newer release numbers where necessary). I've been following this topic for awhile now and haven't had the time to comment on how great you've been about communicating with the users(testers) and how fast releases are coming! Great work and keep it up!


----------



## johncherbini

windracer said:


> Ohhhh, right. I remember now.
> 
> I don't have w3m on my box, but have been able to use lynx (but it's not easy).
> 
> I'm using the defaults, but have not attempted to watch a recording while it is streaming (all of my test have been the "let it run overnight" type). I'm pure wireless G as well, so I'm interested in this too. However, I think my bottleneck will be my Linux "server" since it's only a 1GHz Celeron with 256mb RAM.


Yeah, my "server" is a AMD 1500 with 512MB RAM.

I do have the Tivo branded wireless adapter. Open box at Best Buy for $50!

On the absolute minimum settings, I was able to stream and entire show last night, no chops, no problems, but a little blocky. Still acceptable enough for my wife though, and that's really saying something.

I've tried insane and very high, and they look fantastic on a 32" 16:9 HDTV, but I can't stream them. Not a big deal though.

I'll keep playing!

JC


----------



## pipakin

gonzotek said:


> I used the "All Distributions" Linux x86 binary installer on Ubuntu Edgy(6.10) following the directions posted here (the directions refer to the 1.1 release, so I just substituted the newer release numbers where necessary). I've been following this topic for awhile now and haven't had the time to comment on how great you've been about communicating with the users(testers) and how fast releases are coming! Great work and keep it up!


Thanks for the info. I'm starting my migration to linux as a primary desktop platform and don't have all that much experience with it. I figure if I'm boycotting Vista, I need an alternative.


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> Yeah, my "server" is a AMD 1500 with 512MB RAM.
> 
> I do have the Tivo branded wireless adapter. Open box at Best Buy for $50!
> 
> On the absolute minimum settings, I was able to stream and entire show last night, no chops, no problems, but a little blocky. Still acceptable enough for my wife though, and that's really saying something.
> 
> I've tried insane and very high, and they look fantastic on a 32" 16:9 HDTV, but I can't stream them. Not a big deal though.
> 
> I'll keep playing!
> 
> JC


I've been messing with some tweaks that may speed up performance somewhat. We'll see. Most of the bottleneck is the actual transcoding itself, which I don't have much control over.


----------



## johncherbini

Stu_Bee said:


> Unless your Tivo is either
> (a) using the special Tivo-branded wireless adapter,
> (b) wired, or
> (c) Wired via wireless bridge,
> I don't think you will get real-time transfers working. If you have a non-tivo-branded wireless adapter the Tivo's CPU is tasked too much with the wifi protocol to keep up.
> 
> However, If you do have either (a) (b), or (c) then your PC's processing speed comes into play. Visually I find 3000kb/sec the minimum acceptable viewing on my 42" hdtv. But even at that speed it cant' transcode/transfer and keep up with my Pentium 2.4 pc.
> 
> However if I was just transferring an already transcoded mpg (ie used videora) then it keeps up fine.
> ----


I do have the Tivo branded adapter, I just set the video to medium-high based upon your statement above, and moved the audio to medium.

It's reloading the files now, I'll let everyone know how it comes out.

JC


----------



## johncherbini

pipakin said:


> I've been messing with some tweaks that may speed up performance somewhat. We'll see. Most of the bottleneck is the actual transcoding itself, which I don't have much control over.


Yeah, I would imagine that what ffmpeg does for you is what ffmpeg does for you. Not a big deal. Very usable and desirable with where it's at now. Everything else is gravy in my opinion!

Thanks!

John C.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Does the program handle MKV files? I can't get Videora to work with those.


----------



## jackny

What do I have to set so that the Service is started by DEFAULT when I run the TivoNet pgm........currently have to start with "start service" before the Administrator will run......help....


----------



## johncherbini

Here's another question for those of you running Mono/Linux.

What kind of CPU usage are you seeing with top? While tdn is scanning the files, mono is around 50% CPU, but once it's done, mono takes up the entire processor on my machine.

Thanks!

JC


----------



## johncherbini

jackny said:


> What do I have to set so that the Service is started by default when I run the TivoNet pgm........currently with have to start with "start service" be the Administrator will run......help....


What platform? There's a post early in this thread that tells you how to start it with windows at startup.

If you got it running on Linux, you'd probably already know. =)

JC


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> Here's another question for those of you running Mono/Linux.
> 
> What kind of CPU usage are you seeing with top? While tdn is scanning the files, mono is around 50% CPU, but once it's done, mono takes up the entire processor on my machine.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JC


Yeah, I've heard some people get better linux performance by not piping the verbose log to a file (don't ask me why), but in some cases there's no explanation. I think it might be a Mono issue, but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## gonzotek

pipakin said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm starting my migration to linux as a primary desktop platform and don't have all that much experience with it. I figure if I'm boycotting Vista, I need an alternative.


 I've done the same, for pretty much the same reason. If you want to have some eye candy that will put vista to shame, check out Beryl, a window manager that takes advantage of the 3d power in modern graphics cards. A youtube video can explain the coolness factor a 1000% better than words:


----------



## pipakin

DUDE_NJX said:


> Does the program handle MKV files? I can't get Videora to work with those.


Not sure, to tell you the truth. Could you post/link one?


----------



## pipakin

gonzotek said:


> I've done the same, for pretty much the same reason. If you want to have some eye candy that will put vista to shame, check out Beryl, a window manager that takes advantage of the 3d power in modern graphics cards. A youtube video can explain the coolness factor a 1000% better than words:


I....MUST...HAVE...BERYL!

Any trouble getting it up and running for ubuntu? Tips? Tricks?


----------



## gonzotek

Your video card must be fairly modern and you have to have a video driver that can take advantage of the card's processing power(I spent quite some time getting my proprietary nvidia laptop card drivers to cooperate with it). Just make sure you make backups of your config files (xorg.conf especially!) and take things a step at a time. The ubuntu community is friendly and helpful and a lot of people are jumping on the beryl bandwagon. Feel free to hit my up via pm if you run into trouble and need suggestions, in order to keep the thread on topic. Just a caveat, I'm also a newer linux user and I might not be able to answer a lot of technical questions about setting it up. But I'll certainly try. BTW, I'm also running a Win2k3 server in a virtualbox under ubuntu, on it's own face on the cube. So I just have to spin the cube over to that face when I need something that only Windows can provide. That was actually much easier to set up then Beryl, and now I've got the best of both worlds.


----------



## pipakin

gonzotek said:


> Your video card must be fairly modern and you have to have a video driver that can take advantage of the card's processing power(I spent quite some time getting my proprietary nvidia laptop card drivers to cooperate with it). Just make sure you make backups of your config files (xorg.conf especially!) and take things a step at a time. The ubuntu community is friendly and helpful and a lot of people are jumping on the beryl bandwagon. Feel free to hit my up via pm if you run into trouble and need suggestions, in order to keep the thread on topic. Just a caveat, I'm also a newer linux user and I might not be able to answer a lot of technical questions about setting it up. But I'll certainly try. BTW, I'm also running a Win2k3 server in a virtualbox under ubuntu, on it's own face on the cube. So I just have to spin the cube over to that face when I need something that only Windows can provide. That was actually much easier to set up then Beryl, and now I've got the best of both worlds.


No problems on the video card front, though I'm not sure if linux supports SLI correctly. Anyways, *snaps fingers* THEAD BACK ON TOPIC!

I should have somthing to release this evening, even if it's just minor bugfixes.


----------



## johncherbini

pipakin said:


> Yeah, I've heard some people get better linux performance by not piping the verbose log to a file (don't ask me why), but in some cases there's no explanation. I think it might be a Mono issue, but I can't put my finger on it.


FWIW, here's another app that uses mono, and had a similar problem. If you look at the second post up from the bottom, the developer found a difference in the select() call between platforms. Not sure if this applies here or not, but worth a look!

http://forum.jungledisk.com/viewtopic.php?t=34&

JC


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> FWIW, here's another app that uses mono, and had a similar problem. If you look at the second post up from the bottom, the developer found a difference in the select() call between platforms. Not sure if this applies here or not, but worth a look!
> 
> http://forum.jungledisk.com/viewtopic.php?t=34&
> 
> JC


*ponders* this could be a related issue. I'll take a look into the code and see what can be seen. Since I'm trying to transfer over to linux I may end up encountering the issue myself


----------



## usnret

A quick question. I have finally gotten up the nerve to install this program, after reading about it all these many days. My question is: if I install version 0.9.1a and then a newer version comes along, what exactly do I have to deinstall before installing the newer version?? i.e. do I have to go into regedit and take out things (if so, what exactly??).
Would again like to thank all of you for all the hard work that you have put into this. I will be making a donation soon.


----------



## pipakin

usnret said:


> A quick question. I have finally gotten up the nerve to install this program, after reading about it all these many days. My question is: if I install version 0.9.1a and then a newer version comes along, what exactly do I have to deinstall before installing the newer version?? i.e. do I have to go into regedit and take out things (if so, what exactly??).
> Would again like to thank all of you for all the hard work that you have put into this. I will be making a donation soon.


Should be able to just uninstall and reinstall and it will save your options (which someone pointed out is actually a bug , but I digress).


----------



## usnret

OK, tks Pip. If you see a big mushroom cloud in the sky above northern ND, you will know that something went wrong (or my copy of 24 went up the chimney).


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> Yeah, I've heard some people get better linux performance by not piping the verbose log to a file (don't ask me why),


Probably disk thrashing.


----------



## pipakin

Aiken said:


> Probably disk thrashing.


I've got some ideas. Right now I'm d/ling ubuntu 6.10 to upgrade my installation and I'm going to run some tests with various things and see if I can reproduce, then kill the 99% cpu bug.


----------



## usnret

umm, I hate to be a doink here but I installed 0.9.1a and can't seem to find it on the TV. I went into the program (on computer) and started the service, but what next?? Is it supposed to show up in now playing, pick programs, etc???


----------



## pipakin

usnret said:


> umm, I hate to be a doink here but I installed 0.9.1a and can't seem to find it on the TV. I went into the program (on computer) and started the service, but what next?? Is it supposed to show up in now playing, pick programs, etc???


Should be in the Now Playing List. One thing to check is that ports 9033/TCP and 9032/TCP are open in your firewall.


----------



## usnret

OK. It wasn't in the now playing list. I'll see if I can figure out the firewall thing. Am running XP Pro, SP2.


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> Yeah, I've heard some people get better linux performance by not piping the verbose log to a file (don't ask me why), but in some cases there's no explanation. I think it might be a Mono issue, but I can't put my finger on it.


Well, it's not just piping the --verbose flag output.

I did some tests tonight. If I run mono via nohup (which automatically creates a nohup.out file), it'll jump to 99% CPU (even _without_ the verbose flag, so _nothing_ is actively being written to nohup.out). If I run it interactively, it behaves normally.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Well, it's not just piping the --verbose flag output.
> 
> I did some tests tonight. If I run mono via nohup (which automatically creates a nohup.out file), it'll jump to 99% CPU (even _without_ the verbose flag, so _nothing_ is actively being written to nohup.out). If I run it interactively, it behaves normally.


I think it's the app waiting on user input. I'm going to make a command line switch to simply run until killed and see if that runs normally.


----------



## windracer

I tried daemonizing the process, which almost worked. I used sudo to run the command in the background:


Code:


cd /usr/share/TiVo/mono; sudo -b -u jeremy mono TivoMono.exe

The app started and did the ffmpeg scan of the videos, but as soon as it was done and ready to launch, I got this on the console:


Code:


System started!
Press Q to exit

Unhandled Exception: System.IO.IOException: Error initializing terminal.
  at System.TermInfoDriver.Init () [0x00000]
  at System.TermInfoDriver.ReadKey (Boolean intercept) [0x00000]
  at System.ConsoleDriver.ReadKey (Boolean intercept) [0x00000]
  at System.Console.ReadKey (Boolean intercept) [0x00000]
  at TivoMono.Program.Main () [0x00000]

And mono crashed.  I'm guessing because sudo was running it in the background so there was no "terminal" to interact with.


----------



## [email protected]

I think I will make an applescript to auto launch on boot for Mac... sorry jeremy can't help you with linux 

pipakin want the script once I've got it done? I will wait patiently to get my mono install working with videos  since I cannot figure it out.

::Edit::
Well I've got the applescript all done for my own use at the very least. Shame I don't know a lot about Cocoa Wrappers or I could make one for this.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Sorry Guys. I've been busy blowing up my damn cellphone (PPC XV6700) to install a working Iphone Skin. After blowing it up for reals and rebuilding in it for the last 3 days (with sweet success, BTW!) I'm back. (Still in 0.8.1a)



> Got it! damn install path on the settings.xml was blank. Files will not play though... just freezes when I select a video.


*[email protected]* so, did you got Mono on Mac OSX to work then? Can you summarize the fix? and post the script? I gave up when I couldn't get the zipped files to unzip correctly. I tried a 'manual' build (unzipped from Windows) but gave up on it. (You guys have sooo much patience)


----------



## [email protected]

I got the service running, it showing on the TiVo NPL, and am able to browse the directories.
As soon as a video is selected the interface freezes on the tivo and the service gets some pretty fun errors. Unfortunately pipakin doesn't own a mac I don't think so I cannot figure out why nothing will even load up the page listing the metadata for the file.


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> I got the service running, it showing on the TiVo NPL, and am able to browse the directories.
> As soon as a video is selected the interface freezes on the tivo and the service gets some pretty fun errors. Unfortunately pipakin doesn't own a mac I don't think so I cannot figure out why nothing will even load up the page listing the metadata for the file.


Still working on some bugfixes/more logging that may help. I'm sorry I didn't get a release up last night, too busy trying to massage my ubuntu installation to 6.10 and get beryl on it (Which BTW, is super sweet). I've tracked the 99% cpu problem in mono down and I think I can squash that, but the Mac bugs are elusive because I don't know exactly what's causing them. What version of Mono are you guys using?


----------



## johncherbini

windracer said:


> Well, it's not just piping the --verbose flag output.
> 
> I did some tests tonight. If I run mono via nohup (which automatically creates a nohup.out file), it'll jump to 99% CPU (even _without_ the verbose flag, so _nothing_ is actively being written to nohup.out). If I run it interactively, it behaves normally.


I can confirm this same behavior. If I just run it clean, the CPU usage is more appropriate.

JC


----------



## [email protected]

pipakin said:


> What version of Mono are you guys using?


Using the mono version 0.9.1a on my mac.


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> I can confirm this same behavior. If I just run it clean, the CPU usage is more appropriate.
> 
> JC


Try this version (not well tested, so keep a backup of the old one), and use the --noterminal command line argument. That should get rid of that extra cpu consumption (possibly).

There will be a link on the main page to shutdown the service.

Remember, this is not tested well  Since I'm at work, and don't have a TiVo handy.


----------



## johncherbini

pipakin said:


> Try this version (not well tested, so keep a backup of the old one), and use the --noterminal command line argument. That should get rid of that extra cpu consumption (possibly).
> 
> There will be a link on the main page to shutdown the service.
> 
> Remember, this is not tested well  Since I'm at work, and don't have a TiVo handy.


Looks good Pipakin! Now, when I run this with nohup, mono drops to 0% CPU when it's done indexing, and then when I play a video, I get 99% CPU going to ffmpeg and not 50/50 between ffmpeg and mono. Just what is needed!

I still have problems with the NPL, but my kludgy workaround still works just fine.

Thanks!

John C.


----------



## windracer

johncherbini said:


> Now, when I run this with nohup, mono drops to 0% CPU when it's done indexing, and then when I play a video, I get 99% CPU going to ffmpeg and not 50/50 between ffmpeg and mono.


I can confirm this as well. I was even able to run it through nohup in the background and after the scan it did not jump to 99% like it did before. As expected, the --noterminal flag seems to be working so my nohup.out file is empty (no System Started message).

I'm not at home so I can't kick off a transfer under the preview release, but I like what I see so far! :up: :up:


----------



## johncherbini

pipakin said:


> Try this version (not well tested, so keep a backup of the old one), and use the --noterminal command line argument. That should get rid of that extra cpu consumption (possibly).
> 
> There will be a link on the main page to shutdown the service.
> 
> Remember, this is not tested well  Since I'm at work, and don't have a TiVo handy.


For some reason, the HTTP interface doesn't appear to work for me anymore with the 0.9.5 preview. Just FYI.

JC


----------



## windracer

It's working for me.


----------



## pipakin

johncherbini said:


> For some reason, the HTTP interface doesn't appear to work for me anymore with the 0.9.5 preview. Just FYI.
> 
> JC


I'll look into it. I may have broken something carelessly. Did it overwrite your settings.xml? You may need to add the RemoteAccess tag back in.


----------



## johncherbini

pipakin said:


> I'll look into it. I may have broken something carelessly. Did it overwrite your settings.xml? You may need to add the RemoteAccess tag back in.


Yeah, it did overwrite settings.xml, but I've restored it, and added back in the <RemoteAccess>true</RemoteAccess> tag.

Thanks!

JC


----------



## ocntscha

[email protected] said:


> Using the mono version 0.9.1a on my mac.


I believe he was asking which version of the mono software itself are you using, not the version of tivomono.exe you are running with it.

ie..

[[email protected] ~]$ mono --version
Mono JIT compiler version 1.2.2.1, (C) 2002-2006 Novell, Inc and Contributors. www.mono-project.com
TLS: __thread
GC: Included Boehm (with typed GC)
SIGSEGV: normal
Disabled: none
[[email protected] ~]$


----------



## pipakin

Ok, so that particular bug is dead. I'm also adding another command line option (or reg key settting for windows) for the "file estimation fudge" which will be a multiplier applied to the file estimation. That way if it seems to be under/overestimating, you can add/subract a bit.

For the curious, the multiplier is 1.2 right now, I believe.


----------



## Taps

I have edited the *filemanagerdirectory.template* file to include "Check All" and "Uncheck All" buttons.

This helps when you have a lot of files in one directory to choose.

Right after the BODY tag, I added :


Code:


				<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
				<!-- Begin
				function checkAll(field)
				{
				for (i = 0; i < field.length; i++)
					field[i].checked = true ;
				}
				
				function uncheckAll(field)
				{
				for (i = 0; i < field.length; i++)
					field[i].checked = false ;
				}
				//  End -->
				</script>

I then changed the FORM to be the folowing:



Code:


<form method="GET" name="filemanager" action="/FileManager">

Then after the %FILES% area, I added the following HTML :



Code:


			<tr><td colspan="2">
				<input type="button" name="CheckAll" value="Check All"
				onClick="checkAll(document.filemanager)">
				<input type="button" name="UnCheckAll" value="Uncheck All"
				onClick="uncheckAll(document.filemanager)">
			</td></tr>

It seems to work OK in IE7 and FF2. But you may want to look into other browsers compatibility. If you want to use it at all.


----------



## GCymbala

pipakin,

Is there any way to automagically push files to the TiVo instead of having them initiated from the TiVo interface? I'd like to push some downloaded vodcasts to the box. This, combined with podcatcher software, would enable me to essentially have Season Passes for video podcasts. I know it's possible to download shows from the TiVo automatically, but I don't know if it's possible to do an automated "TiVoGoBack".

Where are you headed with the RSS plugin? Would it be possible to download a video from the web, and, while it's still downloading, stuff it through ffmpeg up to the TiVo? That'd save me lots of disk space on my PC.

Just dreaming ...


----------



## Taps

GCymbala said:


> pipakin,
> 
> Is there any way to automagically push files to the TiVo instead of having them initiated from the TiVo interface? I'd like to push some downloaded vodcasts to the box. This, combined with podcatcher software, would enable me to essentially have Season Passes for video podcasts. I know it's possible to download shows from the TiVo automatically, but I don't know if it's possible to do an automated "TiVoGoBack".


As far as I know, the Tivo has to initiate the transfer. I have yet to see any application that will push to it.

I could be wrong. It happened once.


----------



## pipakin

GCymbala said:


> Where are you headed with the RSS plugin? Would it be possible to download a video from the web, and, while it's still downloading, stuff it through ffmpeg up to the TiVo? That'd save me lots of disk space on my PC.
> 
> Just dreaming ...


Actually, that's the whole idea


----------



## windracer

Nothing fancy, but here's the init script I threw together for Linux. You can drop it in /etc/init.d and then use the regular symbolic links to the various run levels to start/stop it automatically on boot/shutdown.


----------



## [email protected]

ocntscha said:


> I believe he was asking which version of the mono software itself are you using, not the version of tivomono.exe you are running with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh
> Mono JIT compiler version 1.2.2.1, (C) 2002-2006 Novell, Inc and Contributors. www.mono-project.com
> TLS: normal
> GC: Included Boehm (with typed GC)
> SIGSEGV: normal
> Disabled: none
Click to expand...


----------



## hitech_rednek

Hey - I haven't tried this yet but it sounds awesome. I've been using TiVo Desktop since it was first available but it has a few annoying 'features' that TivoDotNet doesn't have. For one, the TiVo Now Playing List only shows the top level directory on the server. Searching subfolders would be very nice. 

A few questions though - I searched a bit and didn't see much about these items:
1. Does the TivoDotNet host still show up as a line item in the Now Playing List, like the TiVo Desktop server? I.e. at first I only see what's local on the TiVo, then I have to drill down to the stuff on the PC?
2. If the answer to #1 is "no", and it is populating the NPL top level with both, does this happen to any/all TiVo's on the network? (I have 4, and don't want this on all of them, at least not at first...)
3. Can this be run at the same time on the same PC as TiVo Desktopl, or do those services have to be turned off?
4. Is the streaming show saved on the TiVo locally (at least a buffer)...if you stop watching a show then someone else wants to watch it, does it start all over again? I wonder what happens when more than one TiVo is trying to stream shows from the same PC at the same time. Probably not a good idea, given what I've read so far about transcoding CPU load....

Thanks, - Dave


----------



## pipakin

hitech_rednek said:


> Hey - I haven't tried this yet but it sounds awesome. I've been using TiVo Desktop since it was first available but it has a few annoying 'features' that TivoDotNet doesn't have. For one, the TiVo Now Playing List only shows the top level directory on the server. Searching subfolders would be very nice.
> 
> A few questions though - I searched a bit and didn't see much about these items:
> 1. Does the TivoDotNet host still show up as a line item in the Now Playing List, like the TiVo Desktop server? I.e. at first I only see what's local on the TiVo, then I have to drill down to the stuff on the PC?
> 2. If the answer to #1 is "no", and it is populating the NPL top level with both, does this happen to any/all TiVo's on the network? (I have 4, and don't want this on all of them, at least not at first...)
> 3. Can this be run at the same time on the same PC as TiVo Desktopl, or do those services have to be turned off?
> 4. Is the streaming show saved on the TiVo locally (at least a buffer)...if you stop watching a show then someone else wants to watch it, does it start all over again? I wonder what happens when more than one TiVo is trying to stream shows from the same PC at the same time. Probably not a good idea, given what I've read so far about transcoding CPU load....
> 
> Thanks, - Dave


1. Yes.
2. N/A
3. As far as I know, yes.
4. Yes, it's saved until you delete it.


----------



## hitech_rednek

pipakin said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. N/A
> 3. As far as I know, yes.
> 4. Yes, it's saved until you delete it.


Thanks for the quick reply, pipakin. Now I can't wait to take it for a drive.

I didn't mention in the previous message, I haven't done much with my TiVo's in the last year or more, so I'm trying to catch up on all the new goodies. I'm still running T2G 2.2 and was wondering what was new in 2.3 or 2.4, but it sounds like your baby will do most of what I would like to do in the PC -> TiVo area.

I have been wishing for a way to manage the content on all 4 units (Series 2's, unhacked) from one location (one of the TiVo's or a PC) but haven't seen any such tool or capability. I'll do some searching but if anything exists a pointer would be handy. I hate it when I copy stuff down to the PC then have to remember when I go upstairs to delete the shows from each TiVo....is there a hack I can install to do this? Via telnet or something?

I believe from what I've read so far that pushing shows to the TiVo is still not possible (and might never be?)...<sigh>

Thanks for the good work. :up:


----------



## [email protected]

*pipakin* the tivomono 0.9.5a preview you posted earlier is giving me some difficulty. I cannot get it to show up in the NPL on my tivos. I can access the interface and things on port 9032 properly. Beacon looks like it's being sent out from the terminal when running in --verbose mode.


----------



## BoyScout

Pipakin,

I'm using 9.1a and I'm seeing almost every file duplicated in my NP list? I don't know what's causing this. I tried to reload tivo.net on my pc, but they are still being dupped? Any thoughts? I haven't seen this with any previous versions.

BoyScout


----------



## ebrandon

Hello All -- will this work with a Series 3 Tivo seeing as how Tivo To Go is not yet activated for Series 3? Does GoBack work with Series 3?

Thanks!
- Eric


----------



## windracer

BoyScout said:


> I'm using 9.1a and I'm seeing almost every file duplicated in my NP list? I don't know what's causing this. I tried to reload tivo.net on my pc, but they are still being dupped? Any thoughts? I haven't seen this with any previous versions.


Maybe try stopping the service, deleting the metaDB.xml file, and re-starting it?


----------



## windracer

ebrandon said:


> Hello All -- will this work with a Series 3 Tivo seeing as how Tivo To Go is not yet activated for Series 3? Does GoBack work with Series 3?


Unfortunately no ... maybe some day!


----------



## TerminalE

I wanted to post an update to my issues below. Last night I downloaded the latest build and noticed under File Manager you can now edit the shows. I edited a show and changed this option Aspect Correction to Keep Native Horizontal Resolution. 

Is there a way to set this as default?

Thanks for this awesome app!

Originally Posted by TerminalE
Has anyone had luck streaming MPG files that were downloaded via TyTool? The only method I had luck with was when I told it to extract as an SVCD mpg file; and with this set the video on the Tivo was narrow, almost like it was getting squashed. Awesome tool though 



Could be an aspect issue. What resolution are they? What aspect ratio?


----------



## TerminalE

Also another quick question...

Will this work with a non-subbed TCD54000? 

Actually one more question. Has any progress been made w/MRV? I have several non-subbed Dtivo's that I use MRV w/to pull shows from my subbed Tivo. I have tried TivoServer and it works nice but errors out at times and I notice performance issues. I have also tried pytivo and it to is nice.


----------



## pipakin

TerminalE said:


> Also another quick question...
> 
> Will this work with a non-subbed TCD54000?
> 
> Actually one more question. Has any progress been made w/MRV? I have several non-subbed Dtivo's that I use MRV w/to pull shows from my subbed Tivo. I have tried TivoServer and it works nice but errors out at times and I notice performance issues. I have also tried pytivo and it to is nice.


If pyTivo works, this will too. Works on the same principle. MRV isn't enabled at this time because the protocol is so different to the HMO protocol TiVo.Net uses.


----------



## pipakin

TerminalE said:


> I wanted to post an update to my issues below. Last night I downloaded the latest build and noticed under File Manager you can now edit the shows. I edited a show and changed this option Aspect Correction to Keep Native Horizontal Resolution.
> 
> Is there a way to set this as default?


Not as of yet. You can use the "Multi-Edit" to change all the files in one directory, though.

Version 0.9.5a is on the horizon with some changes to the DB which will be nice (improvements and fixes for dup entries, etc). Also, I've incorporated many of the fixes that the community has posted or emailed to me. I hope to have it out tonight.


----------



## craig5571

Hey,

do i need tivo desktop installed on my machine for this to work? 

thanks


----------



## pipakin

craig5571 said:


> Hey,
> 
> do i need tivo desktop installed on my machine for this to work?
> 
> thanks


Nope.

EDIT: Ha! I win again! Where's my cookie?


----------



## johncherbini

craig5571 said:


> Hey,
> 
> do i need tivo desktop installed on my machine for this to work?
> 
> thanks


Nope. This is completely independent.

JC


----------



## jasonrn

Great program!

I have 2 issues:

1. I am having the NPL problem. When you try to back out of Tivo,net I just get folders in my vid dir. I tried the recently deleted work around, but then I lose the Tivo,net option in my NPL. I have to go to my PC and start/stop the service.

2. I have many sub dirs in my video folder. After playing a video, it goes back to the top of the dir list. Anyway to have it remember where I was?

Jay


----------



## pipakin

jasonrn said:


> Great program!
> 
> I have 2 issues:
> 
> 1. I am having the NPL problem. When you try to back out of Tivo,net I just get folders in my vid dir. I tried the recently deleted work around, but then I lose the Tivo,net option in my NPL. I have to go to my PC and start/stop the service.
> 
> 2. I have many sub dirs in my video folder. After playing a video, it goes back to the top of the dir list. Anyway to have it remember where I was?
> 
> Jay


1. Really wish I knew what was causing that. Trust me, that bug is my #1 priority right now.

2. Not sure there is, really. I could try a hackish workaround, but this is actually a bug with the TiVo software (I think). It doesn't remember which page you're on, it always asks for the first page when going back to the directory.


----------



## windracer

TerminalE said:


> Will this work with a non-subbed TCD54000?


Nope. The GoBack feature that TiVo.Net utilizes requires a subscription.


----------



## MichaelK

i dont understand how tivo.net could screw up the tivo's own NPL- wouldn't that be a tivo bug?

(Btw I get it now and again also)


----------



## pipakin

MichaelK said:


> i dont understand how tivo.net could screw up the tivo's own NPL- wouldn't that be a tivo bug?
> 
> (Btw I get it now and again also)


You'd think, but I may be able to do something that will prevent the TiVo from screwing up 

Rule #1 when working with "touchy" systems. If it breaks, change your side until it can limp through.


----------



## zspeiser

so about what time is the new version gunna come out?


----------



## pipakin

zspeiser said:


> so about what time is the new version gunna come out?


Well, you'll at least have to wait till I get home from work


----------



## iautom8u

I have transferred some "sensitive" .avi files to my TIVO and would like to either hide or password protect them from being played by someone.
Is there a way to to this?


----------



## echurchm

A previous post asked about skipping encoding if the video was already properly encoded for Tivo. Do we know when it will be available?


----------



## pipakin

echurchm said:


> A previous post asked about skipping encoding if the video was already properly encoded for Tivo. Do we know when it will be available?


I meant to have it in 0.9.0a, but I missed that goal. I'm working on the 0.9.5a release now, and trying to get a handle on all the stuff in it. This is one of the planned features.


----------



## windracer

iautom8u said:


> I have transferred some "sensitive" .avi files to my TIVO and would like to either hide or password protect them from being played by someone.
> Is there a way to to this?


Good question. It's been a while since I played around with KidZone. Are GoBack transfers automatically hidden from KidZone, or does it rely strictly on the ratings?


----------



## Stu_Bee

iautom8u said:


> I have transferred some "sensitive" .avi files to my TIVO and would like to either hide or password protect them from being played by someone.
> Is there a way to to this?


You can use tivo.net to rename them to "Complete, Unabridged History of Chess in the 19th Century:Vol1". Now who would want to watch that?......actually...sounds pretty interesting


----------



## pipakin

New version! (0.9.5a)

- Quicker re-scan.
- Will not transcode files that are tivo-compatible.
- Configurable command line parameters (Mono)/Regkeys (.Net)
- --fudge (SizeFudge) - a number to multiply the file size estimation by (default: 1.04)
- --alwaystranscode (AlwaysTranscode) [true/false] - used to disable no-transcode files.
- --nodetails (Mono Only) - disable video details (MacOSX fix, possibly?)
- Community submitted fixes!
- Other random bugfixes!
- Ratings suported.

Linky : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.5a.msi?use_mirror=osdn
Mono Linky : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoMono-0.9.5a.zip?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## greg_burns

windracer said:


> Good question. It's been a while since I played around with KidZone. Are GoBack transfers automatically hidden from KidZone, or does it rely strictly on the ratings?


Transferred videos cannot be added to KidZone. So, yes they are automatically hidden from KidZone.

It's not a bug, it's a feature.


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> New version! (0.9.5a)
> 
> - Quicker re-scan.
> - Will not transcode files that are tivo-compatible.
> - Configurable command line parameters (Mono)/Regkeys (.Net)
> - --fudge (SizeFudge) - a number to multiply the file size estimation by (default: 1.04)
> - --alwaystranscode (AlwaysTranscode) [true/false] - used to disable no-transcode files.
> - --nodetails (Mono Only) - disable video details (MacOSX fix, possibly?)
> - Community submitted fixes!
> - Other random bugfixes!
> - Ratings suported.
> 
> Linky : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.5a.msi?use_mirror=osdn
> Mono Linky : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoMono-0.9.5a.zip?use_mirror=osdn


I just downloaded and installed 0.9.5a and now Tivo.net well not transfer ANY of my files(even the ones I could with 0.9.1a) anyone getting the same?


----------



## Ron667

I have been following this from the beginning and finally decided to take the plunge. I installed it tonight, opened the ports 9032 and 9033, scanned the video directories, and it is showing up on the NPL. So far, so good. Unfortunately, when we go to play a video, we get an error on the Tivo that:



> This recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another recording on Thu 2-8 at 8:26 pm. (the time of the transfer request)


----------



## jackny

version 9.5a is not working......


----------



## [email protected]

I am pleased to report that the mono version runs in Mac OS X successfully if the nodetails flag is used. I am watching south park from my mac on the tivo.



Code:


frame=39112 q=2.4 Lsize=  186330kB time=1305.0 bitrate=1169.7kbits/s    
video:130401kB audio:20390kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 23.568097%
[ffmpegTranscoder::OutputFile] request complete after 190801920 bytes!

yeah


----------



## Ron667

Oops, hit submit instead of preview 

TDN had this fatal error in the error log:



> The specified network name is no longer available - at System,Net,HxxxResponseStream,Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System,IO,Stream,Close() at System,IO,StreamWriter,Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System,IO,StreamWriter,Close() at TiVoDxxNetBase,TivoDxxNet,ParseVideoUrl(String url, HxxxListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDxxNetBase,TivoDxxNet,ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)


Any ideas? Our Tivo is an 80hr DT, with the HD pretty full, although I dumped about 5 hours off of it once I got this error. The video we are trying this on is a House episode, about 41 min long. I also tried it with a 30 rock (21 min) and got the same error. Help please!

(EDIT: sorry about the munging of the names. The boards thought I was posting URLS and such, and wasn't letting it through. You get the idea though.)


----------



## [email protected]

it looks to be a networking issue and not really a size issue from what I can tell


----------



## Bluesfan77

Aaron, are you not having any issues with 0.9.5a? It works fine for you?

edit: Yes, I'm having the same "no room" message on the Tivo. I looked at the XML and I'm wondering if there's an extra "0" in the size that is blocking the Tivo from allowing it as it doesn't think there's enough room.


----------



## Stu_Bee

Sounds like you guys might be having the same issue, that I had when .95a preview came out a couple days ago:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4847512&&#post4847512

(I haven't tried the new one yet)


----------



## Aiken

pipakin--



> <Size Quality="4:3406919229.97ac34800021true">0</Size>


Is this really what this field is supposed to look like?


----------



## Aiken

Aiken said:


> Is this really what this field is supposed to look like?


Aaaand I can't transfer anything now. Probably not a coincidence.  I tried stopping the service, deleting the db file, and restarting, but got the same results with the new DB-from-scratch.

By the way, could I get a global setting for the default aspect correction value? Please?


----------



## Aiken

> <Size Quality="4:3*4069*19229.97ac34800021true">0</Size>


Aside from the apparent malformatting, shouldn't that also be 4096, not 4069?


----------



## Aiken

pipakin--

As long as I'm spewing anyway, I should also mention that a vertical resolution of 240 seems to work fine as well, based on tests I've done through tivo desktop. Really reduces the size and transcoding time of videos that are x240 to start with.

I dunno, there may be other valid heights. I haven't actually tried.


----------



## [email protected]

Bluesfan77 said:


> Aaron, are you not having any issues with 0.9.5a? It works fine for you?


yes it works on my Mac running the mono version not the windows version of course.



> <Size Quality="4:3406919229.97ac34800021true">0</Size>


wow that is one messed up xml line!
try clearing your xml of everything but the video folder path, the install path, and the ffmpeg path. Restart the service and then go in and redo all the video settings, etc to rebuild the settings.xml


----------



## ocntscha

Just wanted to report the mono version is working for me too. Pipakin is a machine, I can hardly even install and try out his new versions and new features as fast as he can create them.

The do not re-encode thing worked perfectly, I've got a huge mpeg file of Lord of the Rings that I ripped myself, it hasn't been re-encoded at all, its like a 6 Gig file. I transferred it last night with tivomono and tivomono sensed it didn't need to reencode and so it didn't, perfect pipakin. The nice thing about it that surprised me was that even transferring a full quality DVD rip, it transferred faster than real time!

I also transferred a divx file with the new version, it worked too.


----------



## pipakin

Hrm. I've got to run to work, but I'll look into things that changed in this version. You might try bumping the SizeFudge (in the registry, the default is 1.04), but I'm not sure what else to mention off the top of my head. The Mono version seems to be working, so I'll look at the differences.


----------



## windracer

The 0.9.5a mono version seems to be working fine for me too.

One thing I did notice ... even with the --noterminal flag, when you request a transfer, the ffmpeg output of the transcoding still gets dumped to standard output (which in my case goes into the nohup.out file). Not sure if this should be repressed or not (using -v quiet on the command line).


----------



## pipakin

Aiken said:


> pipakin--
> 
> As long as I'm spewing anyway, I should also mention that a vertical resolution of 240 seems to work fine as well, based on tests I've done through tivo desktop. Really reduces the size and transcoding time of videos that are x240 to start with.
> 
> I dunno, there may be other valid heights. I haven't actually tried.


That quality hash is just a value that tells me whether a quality setting has changed since the last time that size was computed.

240, eh? I guess I can add that one to the list.

EDIT: GAH!

I figured it out! It's not defaulting the SizeFudge value, so it's always reporting the size as 0!

Under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TiVoDotNet, add the following value (string): SizeFudge, value : "1.04"


----------



## pipakin

Annnnnddddd....fixed: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.5a-fixed.msi?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## Ron667

Excellent! Works great now. Thanks Pipakin! I did run into the disappearing NPL bug, but it came back by navigating into the recently deleted. I know you know about it and are working on it, so I'm not worried.

This is what I have been waiting on for a LONG time. Great going! I look forward to your final release.


----------



## usnret

OK, dummy here. I have 0.0.5a loaded, ports 9032 & 9033 open. I can see Tivo.Net at the bottom of my NPL. I created a file in my docs titled "videos". In the admin page of the program there is "C:\My Documents\PipKin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos\". At the bottom of the admin page I hit "Submitt/Rescan" and nothing shows up in my Now Playing. What the heck am I doing wrong!!! I want so bad for this to work. Tks in advance.


----------



## pipakin

usnret said:


> OK, dummy here. I have 0.0.5a loaded, ports 9032 & 9033 open. I can see Tivo.Net at the bottom of my NPL. I created a file in my docs titled "videos". In the admin page of the program there is "C:\My Documents\PipKin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos\". At the bottom of the admin page I hit "Submitt/Rescan" and nothing shows up in my Now Playing. What the heck am I doing wrong!!! I want so bad for this to work. Tks in advance.


So you created a folder in your My Documents called videos? Windows does some funny things with "My Documents" in that it places it under the Documents and Settings folder. The directory at the top of the admin page should be:

C:\Documents and Settings\XXXX\My Documents\videos\

where XXXX is your windows user name.


----------



## usnret

Holy S**t, it WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mucho grats Pip. Coffee funds on the way.....


----------



## pipakin

usnret said:


> Holy S**t, it WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mucho grats Pip. Coffee funds on the way.....


Glad to be of service.


----------



## KRKeegan

*Pipakin*

First thanks for the great work, I am very impressed. I run a linux so I have been using pyTivo since it doesn't require adding mono or anything. I just had a quick question.

What status code does the server send when it has reached the end of the file?

I know you are dealing with the same problem of not knowing how big the file will be until you stream it. We both appear to solve the problem the same way by shooting out an inflated file size. But pyTivo sends out a 404 when it reaches the end of the file. This works, but it is kinda crude and causes TiVo to show an error of "Transfer Interrupted" at the end of each file.

How do you get around this?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## pipakin

KRKeegan said:


> *Pipakin*
> 
> First thanks for the great work, I am very impressed. I run a linux so I have been using pyTivo since it doesn't require adding mono or anything. I just had a quick question.
> 
> What status code does the server send when it has reached the end of the file?
> 
> I know you are dealing with the same problem of not knowing how big the file will be until you stream it. We both appear to solve the problem the same way by shooting out an inflated file size. But pyTivo sends out a 404 when it reaches the end of the file. This works, but it is kinda crude and causes TiVo to show an error of "Transfer Interrupted" at the end of each file.
> 
> How do you get around this?
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin


I'm actually doing the same thing, but for some reason I don't see the transfer interuppted error. It's weird. I am estimating a little closer to accurate size now, so that's helping somewhat.

One thing I'm not sure about, does pyTivo send the duration of the file to the TiVo? That may be what's keeping the error away for me.


----------



## KRKeegan

pipakin said:


> I'm actually doing the same thing, but for some reason I don't see the transfer interuppted error. It's weird. I am estimating a little closer to accurate size now, so that's helping somewhat.


hmm, i also noticed you toss in the duration on the front end. Maybe that helps too. Ok back to tinkering.

Thanks for your help


----------



## KRKeegan

oh hmm, i just loaded Tivo.net(Mono) and I still get a "Transfer Interrupted" message at the end of the file. My main reason for wanting to avoid this is that if I don't watch at least part of a transfered file while it is transfering, TiVo will delete it once it hits the end.

*Quick Poll*
How many of you get a "Transfer Interrupted" message at the end of your videos? And what OS is Tivo.net running on? And what type of TiVo do you have?

And how many get the normal "Keep/Delete" this program message?

Thanks Everyone, I appreciate it.
Kevin

_Edit: Maybe it is an OS ot TiVo thing?? I dunno but i get it with completely different software packages so I think there is something other than the server causing it_


----------



## pipakin

KRKeegan said:


> oh hmm, i just loaded Tivo.net(Mono) and I still get a "Transfer Interrupted" message at the end of the file. My main reason for wanting to avoid this is that if I don't watch at least part of a transfered file while it is transfering, TiVo will delete it once it hits the end.
> 
> *Quick Poll*
> How many of you get a "Transfer Interrupted" message at the end of your videos?
> 
> And how many get the normal "Keep/Delete" this program message?
> 
> Thanks Everyone, I appreciate it.
> Kevin


Hrm, I don't get the error. But that does explain why some people get transfers dissapearing.


----------



## cherry ghost

Still no episode number after transfer.


----------



## pipakin

cherry ghost said:


> Still no episode number after transfer.


Weird. It works just fine for me... What isn't showing up that should?

When I go to the listing, hit Info, I can see the episode number fine.


----------



## cherry ghost

pipakin said:


> Weird. It works just fine for me... What isn't showing up that should?
> 
> When I go to the listing, hit Info, I can see the episode number fine.


When I go into Tivo.Net Server and hit info, the episode # is there. After pressing "watch on this TV" and going to the transfer and hitting info, no episode # or rating.


----------



## craig5571

Pipakin,

Any chance you'll add MRV to tivo.net anytime soon? I have a Dtivo with MRV and would love to use your program. but i cant use tivo to go.

thanks!!


----------



## windracer

KRKeegan said:


> I run a linux so I have been using pyTivo since it doesn't require adding mono or anything.


Wow, not sure how I ever missed this (hadn't heard of it until now).

Funny thing, doing a Google search for pyTivo returns a project that really has nothing to do with TiVo first.  I guess because the author works for Google he gets a higher search ranking.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Wow, not sure how I ever missed this (hadn't heard of it until now).
> 
> Funny thing, doing a Google search for pyTivo returns a project that really has nothing to do with TiVo first.  I guess because the author works for Google he gets a higher search ranking.


Yeah, it's a good project. Like I said, I got the inspiration for TiVo.Net from pyTivo. I just like writing things and thought there was so much I could do with it, but I don't know python. So I wrote TiVo.Net


----------



## jackny

Just installed TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.5a-fixed.msi.
After what seems like a routine file transfer of several file types (.mpg, .avi) the files are not prersent on the DVR's Now Playing List (NPL).
When navigating on the TiVo Box (DVR) (Tivo Central>Find Program>To Do List>View Recording History>Hilighted File which was transferred )......Get the explanation/message : "This program was not transferred onto the DVR because the file was larger than expected or because the file was corrupted"......... There is obviouslya serious glitch in the code that needs to be addressed.......Thank You and please help....


----------



## pipakin

jackny said:


> Just installed TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.5a-fixed.msi.
> After what seems like a routine file transfer of several file types (.mpg, .avi) the files are not prersent on the DVR's Now Playing List (NPL).
> When navigating on the TiVo Box (DVR) (Tivo Central>Find Program>To Do List>View Recording History>Hilighted File which was transferred )......Get the explanation/message : "This program was not transferred onto the DVR because the file was larger than expected or because the file was corrupted"......... There is obviouslya serious glitch in the code that needs to be addressed.......Thank You and please help....


Sounds like that same file length issue. Were you watching the recording, or just transferring it to watch later? What TiVo software version do you have?


----------



## jackny

In one instance was watching the recording and in another had transferred to watch after recording was completed....


----------



## pipakin

jackny said:


> In one instance was watching the recording and in another had transferred to watch after recording was completed....


And the version of the TiVo software? I think that might be involved with who gets these errors and who doesn't.


----------



## jackny

The software version on my TiVo box is Version 8.1-01-2-590


----------



## johncherbini

KRKeegan said:


> oh hmm, i just loaded Tivo.net(Mono) and I still get a "Transfer Interrupted" message at the end of the file. My main reason for wanting to avoid this is that if I don't watch at least part of a transfered file while it is transfering, TiVo will delete it once it hits the end.
> 
> *Quick Poll*
> How many of you get a "Transfer Interrupted" message at the end of your videos? And what OS is Tivo.net running on? And what type of TiVo do you have?
> 
> And how many get the normal "Keep/Delete" this program message?
> 
> Thanks Everyone, I appreciate it.
> Kevin
> 
> _Edit: Maybe it is an OS ot TiVo thing?? I dunno but i get it with completely different software packages so I think there is something other than the server causing it_


This does not happen to me. I'm running mono on Ubuntu 6.10.

JC


----------



## pipakin

jackny said:


> The software version on my TiVo box is Version 8.1-01-2-590


Wanna be a guinea pig? I just thought of something and want to know if it will work at all. I can't garauntee it will do anything, and it might make your TiVo reboot.

If you want to try it, Stop the service, download this zip and put the exe/dll inside it into your TiVo.Net install directory. delete the metaDB.xml in your tivo.net directory and start the service. then try and resend the same files.

If it works, come tell me. Cause then I'll be happy.


----------



## jackny

The transfers after installing the files per your instructions did not work.....could not transfer any files to the Tivo box......sorry.......that was a bit scary for some "porcine" reason....


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> Wanna be a guinea pig? I just thought of something and want to know if it will work at all. I can't garauntee it will do anything, and it might make your TiVo reboot.
> 
> If you want to try it, Stop the service, download this zip and put the exe/dll inside it into your TiVo.Net install directory. delete the metaDB.xml in your tivo.net directory and start the service. then try and resend the same files.
> 
> If it works, come tell me. Cause then I'll be happy.


with that getting:



> The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)


 in the error log

would not transfer ANY files.


----------



## pipakin

Enrique said:


> with that getting:
> 
> in the error log
> 
> would not transfer ANY files.


Figures. I've got one more trick up my sleeve for the curious/brave. This one tries a different method of fooling those tricksy TiVos...

EDIT: Same instructions as last time.


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> Yeah, it's a good project. Like I said, I got the inspiration for TiVo.Net from pyTivo. I just like writing things and thought there was so much I could do with it, but I don't know python. So I wrote TiVo.Net


I downloaded it and gave it a shot on Linux but couldn't get the python scripts to run so I'll stick with TiVoMono.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> I downloaded it and gave it a shot on Linux but couldn't get the python scripts to run so I'll stick with TiVoMono.


I got it to run on windows, but it kept locking up and then wouldn't restart until I rebooted. It might have been a local setup issue, but it was my original inspiration for getting my own version running.


----------



## Enrique

pipakin said:


> Figures. I've got one more trick up my sleeve for the curious/brave. This one tries a different method of fooling those tricksy TiVos...
> 
> EDIT: Same instructions as last time.


just downloaded here all good. :up: :up:


----------



## KRKeegan

windracer said:


> I downloaded it and gave it a shot on Linux but couldn't get the python scripts to run so I'll stick with TiVoMono.


Yeah I had to make a couple of alterations to the code. If you like I have a linux version running. It does require python2.4.

*Pipakin*
two things:

1. did you just solve the file size issue with Enrique? I actually have 8.1p on my machine, I dunno if that is causing issues.

2. Is this the formula you use to calculate approx mpeg size?



Code:


Estimated KB = (Video bitrate + Audio bitrate) X (Runtime/8)

You should add a 2% or 3% "fudge factor" to your estimate to make sure it will fit on your CD.

Fudged KB = Estimated KB * 1.02


----------



## pipakin

KRKeegan said:


> Yeah I had to make a couple of alterations to the code. If you like I have a linux version running. It does require python2.4.
> 
> *Pipakin*
> two things:
> 
> 1. did you just solve the file size issue with Enrique? I actually have 8.1p on my machine, I dunno if that is causing issues.
> 
> 2. Is this the formula you use to calculate approx mpeg size?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Estimated KB = (Video bitrate + Audio bitrate) X (Runtime/8)
> 
> You should add a 2% or 3% "fudge factor" to your estimate to make sure it will fit on your CD.
> 
> Fudged KB = Estimated KB * 1.02


yeah, something like that. The idea I just tried with Enrique was to pad out the stream with bogus data. I'm not sure if it's fixed, though. Not sure what that would do, to tell you the truth.


----------



## KRKeegan

pipakin said:


> yeah, something like that. The idea I just tried with Enrique was to pad out the stream with bogus data. I'm not sure if it's fixed, though. Not sure what that would do, to tell you the truth.


Yeah I thought about that too, which is why I am trying to get the estimation as accurate as possible. Too much extra padding will only waste tivo HD space.

My thought is that if I can get the estimation to within a reasonable size you can have ffmpeg transcode a second file to fill the remaining time with dead air. But again you would want to make sure the estimation was accurate


----------



## pipakin

KRKeegan said:


> Yeah I thought about that too, which is why I am trying to get the estimation as accurate as possible. Too much extra padding will only waste tivo HD space.


Yep yep. Actually the code right now is assuming worst case and doing c*Duration where c is the worst case length for a second. I'm trying to make it more acurate as we speak by running a process over a large number of files and getting the best case/worst case/average case for all the quality permutations to see if I can get a better approximation. I'd be happy to post my findings.


----------



## KRKeegan

pipakin said:


> c*Duration where c is the worst case length for a second.


Ok this is where my lack of knowledge of video encoding shows, isn't the worst case scenario just the Video bit rate plus the audio bit rate?


----------



## pipakin

KRKeegan said:


> Ok this is where my lack of knowledge of video encoding shows, isn't the worst case scenario just the Video bit rate plus the audio bit rate?


Actually it's I took a file, and encoded it with the highest quality settings I could, took the file length/number of seconds in the duration, and multiplied by a bit 

Plus, TiVo.Net has an adjustable "Size Fudge" that allows you to fudge it up or down.

Heh...looks like my "Worst Case" is comming off more like the average case. D'oh!

Looks like best case transcoding is 146127bytes/second (1Mbps video 128kbps audio).

Looks like the audio rate is fairly inconsequnetial, the best estimation I've been able to get is about:

video rate (in k) * 149

this doesn't take into account the VBR problem though. If the file isn't busy, there could be quite a bit of empty space.


----------



## KRKeegan

Arg, ok I didn't realize that ffmpeg is creating variable bit rate files. With the maximum bit rate being whatever you select i.e. 4096, 1024. Honestly I dont know how to estimate the size of a file like this. I mean the more action in a video the larger the file will be.

At least on my end I am taking Xvid video and transcoding using 4096 as a max but the average bit rate is coming out at 2717.2 kbps. But if I encode another file with the same settings I get a different average.

The only thing I can think of is to set ffmpeg to a constant bit rate, but this will end up with substantially larger files.


----------



## pipakin

KRKeegan said:


> Arg, ok I didn't realize that ffmpeg is creating variable bit rate files. With the maximum bit rate being whatever you select i.e. 4096, 1024. Honestly I dont know how to estimate the size of a file like this. I mean the more action in a video the larger the file will be.
> 
> At least on my end I am taking Xvid video and transcoding using 4096 as a max but the average bit rate is coming out at 2717.2 kbps. But if I encode another file with the same settings I get a different average.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is to set ffmpeg to a constant bit rate, but this will end up with substantially larger files.


Looks like the formula I'm going with is as follows:

(Video Rate (in k) + Audio Rate (in k)) * 128 * Fudge * Duration (in seconds)

Where Fudge is defaulted to ~1.05

I added the following ffmpeg parameters: -bt 1024 -g 6

I'm going to go make sure this doesn't blow up the TiVo or anything, but it seems viable. This basically forces ffmpeg to be within 1Kb/s of the target bitrate.


----------



## Stu_Bee

I thought the only issue here was that during the transfer size the estimated filesize has to be equal to, or greater than the actual file size. If the file size is underestimated, Tivo cancels/deletes the transfer. Once the file has reached the Tivo, it already knows the file size, and is no longer a problem.

However, if you overestimate the filesize too much, Tivo will clear up recordings (such as suggestions) to make room for the new, still transferring file.
------
Do we really have to force FFMPEG to produce a certain size file, or can we just be overcautious (but not too much so) on file estimation.


----------



## KRKeegan

Stu_Bee said:


> I thought the only issue here was that during the transfer size the estimated filesize has to be equal to, or greater than the actual file size. If the file size is underestimated, Tivo cancels/deletes the transfer. Once the file has reached the Tivo, it already knows the file size, and is no longer a problem.


At least from my view the problem is two fold. If we estimate the file too small TiVo just stops when it reaches that size. If we estimate too large we clear too much stuff off of the TiVo to make room that is not needed. Additionally when we estimate too large TiVo tries to get more of the file than exsists and for some of us that causes a "Transfer Interrupted" Error if we play the file as it streams. And if we tell TiVo to get the file and we don't watch it as it streams TiVo will delete the file as soon as the transfer finishes thinking that it was a failed transfer.

Sorry that is a little convoluded, but the concept is that we want to get the file size as close as possible and then possibly pad the end so that the TiVo gets the file size that it is expecting


----------



## Stu_Bee

ahh...Ok...I haven't experience these two on my Tivo model, thus my confusion as to what was trying to be accomplished.

- "we tell TiVo to get the file and we don't watch it as it streams TiVo will delete the file as soon as the transfer finishes "
- "when we estimate too large, TiVo tries to get more of the file than exists and for some of us that causes a "Transfer Interrupted" Error if we play the file as it streams"


----------



## KRKeegan

Stu_Bee said:


> ahh...Ok...I haven't experience these two on my Tivo model, thus my confusion as to what was trying to be accomplished.


If you don't mind looking for me stu what version of the TiVo software is on your box?? And also what OS are you running TiVo.net from?

Thanks


----------



## Stu_Bee

PC: XP SP2
Tivo: AT&Tivo Series 2: v:8.1.01-2-130


----------



## Enrique

ok this has happens 4-5 times when a download is done on(0.9.6a-Test1) it does not save it is deletes it right a way I never get to see the video.


----------



## KRKeegan

Enrique said:


> ok this has happen 4-5 times when a download is done on(0.9.6a-Test1) it dies not save it is deletes it right a way I never get to see the video.


This has always happened to me if I dont watch the video at the sametime as it downloads.

One trick is to pause the video, turn off the TV and come back later.

This happens because your TiVo thinks the transfer died and clears the download thinking that it was an improper transfer.

A couple of us have been working on a fix for this but i wouldn't count on being found, this is a pretty difficult problem.

My hope is that TiVo will alter the requirements.

*Enrique* I am conducting a survey, what version of software is on your TiVo??

Thanks


----------



## Enrique

KRKeegan said:


> This has always happened to me if I dont watch the video at the sametime as it downloads.
> 
> One trick is to pause the video, turn off the TV and come back later.
> 
> This happens because your TiVo thinks the transfer died and clears the download thinking that it was an improper transfer.
> 
> A couple of us have been working on a fix for this but i wouldn't count on being found, this is a pretty difficult problem.
> 
> My hope is that TiVo will alter the requirements.
> 
> *Enrique* I am conducting a survey, what version of software is on your TiVo??
> 
> Thanks


8.1-01-2-649(Tivo DT 80GB)


----------



## ocntscha

Sorry to say I'm getting hit by this file is deleted after transfer problem as well. I've also got version 8.1 of the Tivo software.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

*[email protected]!* Hook a brotha up, Dawg?!? Which version and HOW does it work in Mac OSX? What do I need to do. (Got ffmpeg and Mono loaded. What next?) I'll try 0.9.5 this weekend on Windows. But want to try the Mac first if I can. (also send me the latest link to download)


----------



## [email protected]

*ciscokidinsf* simply running 0.9.5a in mono using the --nodetails and --verbose flag. Make sure you edit the settings.xml file to add your install path at the very least before running it for the first time. run the program in terminal and go to localhost:9033 and set the rest of the settings. once you've got it all going it _should_ work. If it's not showing in the NPL list but the terminal says it's sending the beacon make sure transfers and MRV are enabled on your tivos and if it is and still not showing wait for the next version. There is a networking work around I posted about on pipakins forums that I use to make it work.


----------



## Aiken

pipakin said:


> -bt 1024


Three things...

Edit: Part one was my brain being in the wrong gear. Never mind part 1. 

Second, and as I hope you intend, -bt will only _reduce_ bitrate. I don't think it'll increase it if you have more bits budgeted than you need. I think you only need your estimation to come out higher than actually needed, so this is probably okay. For instance, I have a 320x240 video that I encode manually with ffmpeg to test, and I set its video bitrate to 8192Kb/s. However, it typically only writes out about 1200Kb/s, even with -bt set up, because that's all it needs. Again, I think this is as you intend, but wanted to be sure you knew. I certainly wouldn't want it to bump up the size if it were under budget.

Third, you might want to have it as a percentage of the video bitrate, not an absolute value.



> -g 6


I experimented with changing the GOP size a while back. I got nothing but trouble for it. I think it was mostly to do with audio sync. I wouldn't do that unless you manage to figure out how to do it without trouble on a wide set of inputs.

By the way, I think -g is in number of frames, so you're only getting five frames between I-frames with -g 6. You'll get a lot of bloat from that, and in fact you'll cause the between frames to lose quality, since they must contribute some of their bits to the budget for constructing the numerous I-frames within the target bitrate.


----------



## rahamim

When I first run the "Start Service" I get the following error:

"Unhandled exception has occured in your application." *snip*

Cannot start service TiVo[dot]Net Auto-Transcoding Service on computer "[dot]"[dot]

I am using Tivo[d]Net 0.95a. I got the same error with earlier version.

I can continue and it works for a short while but if I use it for a while it crashes and I need to reboot my computer... Any ideas?

Guy


----------



## Bluesfan77

FYI, the "xfers" page is titled "TiVo.Net Error Log" not "TiVo.Net Transfers"


----------



## jfh3

Installed the latest code and can't get to the admim screen:

XML Parsing Error: mismatched tag. Expected: [/B].
Location: http://localhost:9033/
Line Number 33, Column 112: *
PodcastRSSLister
ffmpeg
*
Any ideas?

Answered my own question - don't install in a different directory than the default.


----------



## Bluesfan77

Feature request - Is it possible to add in a way to remove the RSSITEM files in the PluginData folder after a podcast has been transfered to the TiVo?


----------



## jackny

Why do I get the feeling that the TiVo.Net project has been abandoned? I hope not. It seemed they were close to solving the "disappearing file" problem........R.I.P.


----------



## Enrique

jackny said:


> Why do I get the feeling that the TiVo.Net project has been abandoned? I hope not. It seemed they were close to solving the "disappearing file" problem........R.I.P.


LOL I think not, Were would you get a idea like that???


----------



## [email protected]

no kidding... what are you smoking?
From what I can tell Pipakin has a wife (aka a real life) and does not code TiVo.Net 24/7. It also seems he has a real job as well (aka not TiVo.Net). So chill


----------



## ocntscha

jackny said:


> Why do I get the feeling that the TiVo.Net project has been abandoned?


I suppose because more than 4 hours have elapsed without Pipakin releasing an update.


----------



## Aiken

Aiken said:


> First, that's in bits, not bytes or kilobits. I think you want a 'k' there to get your 1Kb value.


Uh, I edited my post because this bit was stupid. Of course 1024 bits is a kilobit. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Aiken

jackny said:


> Why do I get the feeling that the TiVo.Net project has been abandoned? I hope not. It seemed they were close to solving the "disappearing file" problem........R.I.P.


Err... pipakin doesn't post for one day, and you're saying the project is dead? What's the matter with you?

It's people like you who piss off programmers and make them stop working on what were previously fun projects. You certainly pissed me off. Take a pill and let the guy have a breather. Don't ruin it for the rest of us who benefit from pipakin's generous and hard-working nature.


----------



## Ron667

> I suppose because more than 4 hours have elapsed without Pipakin releasing an update.


 

I too am addicted to checking this thread to see what new cool things Pipakin has in store for us. 

BTW, I finally found the ffmpeg settings screen and bumped it all up to max quality, as well as setting the videos to not correct their aspect ratio. All I have to say is WOW. It looks great! We were able to play back stuff that had been recorded in 16:9, and it looked much better than playing it back off of our laptop connected to our TV. I think it turns out that Windows Media Player automatically formats 16:9 SVideo output to letterboxed 4:3, so we always had to zoom in to get a full wide-screen display on our rp TV. Now we can just watch it in 16:9 from the Tivo. MUCH better. TYVM!

One feature request would be to default it to not correct for aspect ratio. It was a minor pain to go through all the directories and change them all to 'do not correct'. Just a minor annoyance, but would be nice to be able to set that as default for any new videos coming in, or have it as a global setting (and not a per-file setting).

Anyway, as it has been said before, You Rock Pipakin!

(and yes, we need to get around to donating to the cause... Soon. )


----------



## theitrain

I'm having some trouble getting the admin screen to come up. I've installed the software correctly, and it seems to run fine. But I get an IE error when I try to pull up the admin screen. Any advice?


----------



## JayMerk

I am also having this problem of being unable to connect to the localhost. i have checked the host file and all is well, i tried port forwarding on both the router and the windows firewall, i also tried disabling the firewall still nothing i don't know what else to do.

I'm using TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.5a-fixed and my tivo is using version 8.1-01-2-64 9


----------



## gregoryb

Does / Should this work with a directivo hacked with zipper 6.2? Should you see a TivoDotNet entry in the Now showing (like other mrv tivos)?


----------



## Enrique

gregoryb said:


> Does / Should this work with a directivo hacked with zipper 6.2? Should you see a TivoDotNet entry in the Now showing (like other mrv tivos)?


Has far has i know tivo.net does not work with hacked DIRECTVTivo's (I think pipakin said the same thing).


----------



## greg_burns

theitrain said:


> I'm having some trouble getting the admin screen to come up. I've installed the software correctly, and it seems to run fine. But I get an IE error when I try to pull up the admin screen. Any advice?


Have you opened ports 9032/TCP and 9033/TCP in your firewall? You can do it in control panel or from a cmd prompt...



Code:


start->run->cmd

netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9032 name="Tivo.Net"
netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9033 name="Tivo.Net"


----------



## JayMerk

just tried it and it still didn't work for me, i can use videora and tivo desktop but this would be so much easier


----------



## greg_burns

JayMerk said:


> just tried it and it still didn't work for me, i can use videora and tivo desktop but this would be so much easier


What OS? We found an incompatibility with Win2K.

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/system.net.httplistener.aspx


> *This class is available only on computers running the Windows XP SP2 or Windows Server 2003 operating systems.* If you attempt to create an HttpListener object on a computer that is running an earlier operating system, the constructor throws a PlatformNotSupportedException exception.


Edit: You mentioned firewall, so I am guessing you are running WinXP SP2.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Still being a Moron for MacOSX. [email protected] Give me a hand. My xml file reads as follows:



> <TiVoMono>
> <Installpath>Desktop/TivoMono</Installpath>
> <FFMpeg_Path>Applications</FFMpeg_Path>
> </TiVoMono>


Is it right? (probably not)

Then I get this in the terminal:



> Last login: Sat Feb 10 20:01:07 on ttyp2
> Welcome to Darwin!
> Francisco-Guerreros-Computer:~ fjguerrero$ /Library/Frameworks/Mono.framework/Versions/1.2.2.1/bin/mono
> Usage is: mono [options] program [program-options]
> 
> Development:
> --aot Compiles the assembly to native code
> --debug Enable debugging support
> --profile[=profiler] Runs in profiling mode with the specified profiler module
> --trace[=EXPR] Enable tracing, use --help-trace for details
> --help-devel Shows more options available to developers
> 
> Runtime:
> --config FILE Loads FILE as the Mono config
> --verbose, -v Increases the verbosity level
> --help, -h Show usage information
> --version, -V Show version information
> --runtime=VERSION Use the VERSION runtime, instead of autodetecting
> --optimize=OPT Turns on or off a specific optimization
> Use --list-opt to get a list of optimizations
> --security Turns on the security manager (unsupported, default is off)
> Francisco-Guerreros-Computer:~ fjguerrero$ Desktop/TivoMono
> -bash: Desktop/TivoMono: is a directory
> Francisco-Guerreros-Computer:~ fjguerrero$ mono TivoMono.exe --verbose --nodetails
> Cannot open assembly TivoMono.exe.


Help! Being a moron is hard. I can't help it.


----------



## JayMerk

yea im running xp pro sp2

oh and by the way im new to tivo just got it tuesday


----------



## ocntscha

Regarding this whole disappearing transfers issue, I've been experiencing that myself with TivoMono 0.9.5a. I'll get a transfer going, watch a little as it transfers, then go to bed or whatever and then in the morning its just nowhere to be found on my Tivo. Really, I think everything I've attempted to transfer with 0.9.5a has just up and vanished. I found some time to kind of dig into this a little this evening, I've got a handful of music videos I've been using as they make for nice quick transfers and so are good for testing what happens at the end of a transfer.. 

First thing I did was start a transfer of the Crazy Frog video , yeah what can I say  , and just sat there and watched it to see what would happen at the end. It got about 85% or so complete and then to my surprise just abruptly stopped, the Tivo asked me what I wanted to do with it, save or delete? From what a gather in other postings in this thread it would have defaulted to just deleting the file had I not been watching. Hmm, seems 0.9.5a must be under reporting to the the Tivo how many bytes will be transferred.

I never noticed this happening with the older versions so swapped 0.9.5a out for 0.9.1a. I watched the Crazy frog Video, it transferred all the way to the end before asking me what I wanted to do with it. I started up a transfer of the ***** Cat Dolls video and watched the first minute or so and then intentionally got out of it so as not to be viewing it when it completed. I wanted to see if it would just up and vanish. Also, while the ***** Cat Dolls video was transferring I queued up a transfer of The Bangles, Walk Like an Egyptian. To my delight it all functioned perfectly, the ***** Cat Dolls where there intact when the transfer was done, the Bangles then started transferring immediately, I never ever went in to view the Bangles vidoe at all as it transferred, when it was done, there it was intact.

I've got version 8.1 of the Tivo software. I think the bottom line of all this is that by default 0.9.5a is underestimating the transfer size and so causing the disapperaing videos, maybe I'll load it back on and experiment with the "fudge factor" setting. The earlier versions over report the transfer size and apparently 8.1 doesn't mind if the transfer size is over reported and functions just as you'd want it to, just keeps the completed transfer without complaint. I'll keep experimenting as time permits but I'm very encouraged with these results.


----------



## Stu_Bee

For those that use windows...an easy way to tell whether it is being under-estimated, is to launch TivoDesktop while the file is being transferred and Choose the "Pick Recordings to Transfer" button.
I've noticed that the files i have problems with are reported something low..like 650mb...while those that work are higher estimates like 8gb.
Then again...I'm still using 9.1a, as I thought it to be more consistent.


----------



## rahamim

ocntscha said:


> *snip* From what a gather in other postings in this thread it would have defaulted to just deleting the file had I not been watching. Hmm, seems 095a must be under reporting to the the Tivo how many bytes will be transferred.


This makes sense. In the transfer page of Tivo[dot]Net admin it lists percent complete at 110% or so for all the transfers and cancelled is listed as YES.

Time to play with the fudge factor in the registry.


----------



## [email protected]

I've hacked together a stable version of tivomono for us Mac OS X users and included the ffmpeg binary in it as well. Looking for a few people to test it before I get it over to pipakin or post it here. In some ways it's a step back toward 0.8.0a but it works good for me.


----------



## iindigo

[email protected] said:


> I've hacked together a stable version of tivomono for us Mac OS X users and included the ffmpeg binary in it as well. Looking for a few people to test it before I get it over to pipakin or post it here.


I'll test it. I couldn't get 0.8.0 or 0.9.5a working correctly, though; for 0.8.0 TivoMono shows up on my TiVo's list, but the TiVo simple freezes up when selecting one of the videos in the list, and won't release until I quit TivoMono. Maybe this will fix that.

PM me with the link and I'll get to testing it right away.


----------



## KRKeegan

ocntscha said:


> I think the bottom line of all this is that by default 0.9.5a is underestimating the transfer size and so causing the disapperaing videos,


Umm that isn't exactly accurate.

For those of us with disappearing videos, this is how it is happening. When TiVo.net overestimates the video size TiVo is told to expect more video than what it receives. If you are not watching the video at the time this error occurs TiVo will delete the video thinking that it is a failed transfer.

If TiVo.net underestimates the size TiVo gets all of the video it is expecting, but you do not get to see the end of your Video. However since TiVo is unaware of the error this file will not get deleted.

Now it appears that this doesnt happen to everyone for reasons I can't explain.

But as a test *ocntscha* can you transfer the file that was underestimated again and this time let it transfer while you are NOT watching it. It should remain on your TiVo but not be full length. 2. then can you transfer the other file that was deleted early and watch it while it transfers. If it ends while you are watching it should not get deleted this time.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

yup it fixes the freezing issue in 0.8.0a which was fixed by the nodetails flag in 0.9.5a but 0.9.5a has networking issues on a mac where 0.8.0a does not.

Ok it's been tested and verified that it works by two others from TCF.
http://rapidshare.com/files/16053145/TiVoMonoMac.zip.html

There is even a readme for the more newbie of us. All I did to make this work was build 0.8.0a from source and comment out all the date/time metadata sending to the tivo. The Mac chokes on only date/time data. Commenting it out of the build allows it to work fine and not freeze the tivo.


----------



## mhpace

I have installed the software. Added videos to the folder. i can see them in the admin site but when i select one and hit update it shuts down the Tivo net service. 

Do I need to hit the update for the Tivo to see the videos? I dont see a transfer button anywhere and cant find a manual or how to that explains it. thanks


----------



## dlfl

*@mhpace*:

To help others help you, post some info:
1. Linux, Mac or PC?
2. Operating system version and service pack
3. Version of Tivo.Net you are trying
4. Model of TiVo and Software version

Just making some assumptions (Windows XP SP2, TiVo.net version 0.9.5a), you might want to try 0.9.1a. Seems like a lot of OP are having problems with 0.9.5a. Be sure to uninstall one version before installing another. Ver. 0.9.1a has the bug (on my PC at least) of not showing file names in the transfer page.

Regarding the shutdown on update: Try temporarily disabling your Windows Firewall and your virus protection to see if that removes the problem.

Transfers are initiated by your TiVo by selecting the file in the Now Playing list, which should show a TiVo.Net server down near the bottom of the list if TiVo.Net is installed and running correctly.


----------



## Stu_Bee

KRKeegan said:


> When TiVo.net overestimates the video size TiVo is told to expect more video than what it receives. If you are not watching the video at the time this error occurs TiVo will delete the video thinking that it is a failed transfer.
> 
> If TiVo.net underestimates the size TiVo gets all of the video it is expecting, but you do not get to see the end of your Video. However since TiVo is unaware of the error this file will not get deleted.


Hmm..I thought mine was having the opposite occur.
- Tivo.net overestimates are fine. The videos still are on my Tivo after transfer, and Tivo reports the correct file size once transfered.
- Tivo.net underestimates disappear. In the Tivo ToDo log file, there usually is a message about the file received being larger than expected.


----------



## jackmbernstein

I just tried to install this on my new Vista machine. I get a statement that "The installer has encountered an unexpected error... The error code is 2869." It then aborts and undoes everything. Any clues?


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Hey Y'all *[email protected]*'s Mac OSX adaptation worked well. Tested on a Mac OSX 10.3 (A humble 2G Imac PowerPC with 800Mhz) All went well. Though for some reason, the directories got very picky with me. Installing the app and the video folder in the root directory helped me a lot. 
Also, in the notes *[email protected]*, please add that one MUST keep Terminal running while the app is open. otherwise it stops. Now I got BOTH mac and Windows playing nice with the Tivos


----------



## jaredmwright

System stats
HP laptop w/AMD Athlon 1800
1GB RAM
Windows XP SP2
.NET 3.0 
TiVo.NET 0.9.5.a

I have been having better luck with the latest version, although I have only been transferring DL.tv clips in .mp4 format if that matters? 

I have a question though. When new files are added to the directory set in Tivo.NET, do you always have to click the "Submit/Rescan" for your TiVo to see the latest files added or removed? I have a script that runs hourly checking for updates on the web for video files which are downloaded and then placed in my Tivo.NET folder. I have not been able to find a graceful way to refresh the files in the folder for the TiVo other than manually clicking in the admin interface.

Could you schedule this to automatically update every 5 minutes or allow the user to set a time to check for new files? Is there already a way I don't know about?

GREAT product, if only TiVo could do use this and add features to it!!!!


----------



## windracer

ciscokidinsf said:


> Also, in the notes *[email protected]*, please add that one MUST keep Terminal running while the app is open. otherwise it stops.


Since the Macs are running Unix really, can you run TiVoMono with nohup and in the background? Then you shouldn't need tokeep the terminal window open.

ex. $ nohup mono TivoMono.exe --noterminal --nodetails &


----------



## mhpace

dlfl that was it. Thanks for helping even though I didnt give enough info. I rechecked the firewall settings and they had not stuck. Reentered and that fired it right up.

Second question? XP SP2, latest version of tivo net

I saw where someone had improved the quality somehow. How was this done


----------



## [email protected]

windracer said:


> Since the Macs are running Unix really, can you run TiVoMono with nohup and in the background? Then you shouldn't need tokeep the terminal window open.
> 
> ex. $ nohup mono TivoMono.exe --noterminal --nodetails &


I had to roll back to 0.8.0a. Newer builds have some networking issues and in the older builds --noterminal is not an option 

But it works with


Code:


nohup mono Tivomono.exe &

thanks for reminding me about nohup! But it's got that 100% CPU bug that 0.8.0a had. So for now run it in a terminal window.


----------



## greg_burns

mhpace said:


> I saw where someone had improved the quality somehow. How was this done


Open Tivo.Net from the icon in your Start Menu; Start->All Programs->TiVo.Net->TiVo.Net Administration. Or just type http://localhost:9033/ into a browser. Then click on the ffmpeg link on the left under Plugins heading. Simply bump the Video Bit Rate setting.


----------



## greg_burns

jackmbernstein said:


> I just tried to install this on my new Vista machine. I get a statement that "The installer has encountered an unexpected error... The error code is 2869." It then aborts and undoes everything. Any clues?


Just ran into the same thing myself. Gonna install VS 2005 and see what is happening.


----------



## ocntscha

Stu_Bee said:


> Hmm..I thought mine was having the opposite occur.
> - Tivo.net overestimates are fine. The videos still are on my Tivo after transfer, and Tivo reports the correct file size once transfered.
> - Tivo.net underestimates disappear. In the Tivo ToDo log file, there usually is a message about the file received being larger than expected.


KRKeegan, I went back and did some further testing as you requested and my experience jives 100% with Stu_Bee's.

If the video size is underestimated and I'm not watching it when its transferred it just vanishes and there's a note to that effect in the To Do/Recording History on the Tivo.

If the video size is underestimated and I am watching it as it transfers, it'll just abruptly pop up an error sometime before its actually finished transferring..



> The transfer has been temporarily interuppted, the DVR or the Sherri-DVR DVR may have been unplugged or restarted or there may be a problem with the network. To resume the transfer, make sure that both DVRs are plugged in and connected to the network using the correct settings. Also, confirm, that the network is up and running. The transfer will then resume automatically after a few minutes.
> 
> Press SELECT to continue


I press select to continue and then its available in my now playing list, albeit with the end of the video cut off.

Using 0.9.1a where everything is over estimated, I've had some minor flakiness here and there but in general there are no issues, I can be watching or not watching, have a bunch of stuff queued up and just let it go, it'll all make it onto the Tivo with no error messages anywhere, entire videos fully intact.

My Tivo is a TCD24008A with version 8.1-01-2 of the Tivo software.

I wanted to experiment with the fudge factor setting and 0.9.5a because I suspect cranking it up is all that would be necessary for it to start playing nicely for me. Only problem is I'm running the mono version so I can't change it in the registry, I tried setting it is an environment variable but that did nothing.


----------



## dlfl

mhpace said:


> dlfl that was it. Thanks for helping even though I didnt give enough info......I saw where someone had improved the quality somehow. How was this done


You're welcome!

Not sure what you're referring to but quality is definitely better if you select higher bitrates (video and/or audio) in the ffmpeg page. Transfer rate will go down and at some bitrate the transfer rate will fall below real time, i.e., you won't be able to watch the video starting right after the transfer begins. Transfer rate depends on the bitrates, the type of video file being converted, your PC, the network and the TiVo. On one computer with a 3GHz processor and a wired network connection, I have the video bitrate set up to 3168 kbps and the transfer rate is still faster than real time. On another computer (laptop) with 2.8 GHz processor and wireless network connection, transfer rate is only slightly better than real time at 1536 kbps.


----------



## lau888

OK, I volunteer! What a beautiful program.

I downloaded it, installed it, put some videos in the C:\PipKin Technologies\TivoNET\Videos folder and ran to my TV to watch them. Nothing yet though. And the Admin page wouldn't open.

I then read ALL the posts in this 30 page thread.

On page 11, I found I needed to start the TivoNET Auto-Transcoding Service. I did that and then changed it to Auto. Videos showed up on the TV! Great! And...the Admin page opened but I didn't know what to do with it.

On page 14, I found I could change the video bit rate.

I kept finding more bits and pieces...

On page 30, I found mention of a TivoNET icon on my start button but I didn't find one on MY start button.

I'll keep reading and learning about this awesome program.

Maybe when we all learn how to make it work on the various platforms, a "Quick Start" or "How to make this work right out of the box" page will be forthcoming.

Coffee money already sent!

Thanks pipakin!!!

(Consider the last two lines in BOLD print. Since this is my first post, I couldn't make that happen the regular way. Also, I had to take the periods out of each instance of Tivo'dot'NET because the forum software thought it was a URL and I'm not allowed to do that yet either.)


----------



## Swervo

I didn't make it all the way through all 30 pages of the thread, but I did go through every page and search for "volume" and didn't find anything, so I apologize if this has been mentioned before.

First off, I *love* this app. This is what I've been looking for, I've been doing manual ffmpeg conversions from whatever format to .wmv to play them on my XBox 360, but that's dodgy at best...this is far better.

However, I find that the videos that come off my PC are about 6 times as loud as what I just get normally on the TV. I normally watch things with my TV at a volume of 35 or so, I have to watch videos over Tivo dot Nyet at no more than 6, otherwise it's deafening. It also seems like it's so loud that even at low volumes, there's some distortion to the audio.

I noticed on the Wiki for the project there are mentions of conversion options in the admin page, but the page shown on the Wiki appears to be from an old version (it also mentions that the latest version is .9.1, I've got .9.5) and the admin page doesn't seem to have those options for me.

Any hints?

EDIT: Duh, I'm an idiot and didn't realize the ffmpeg plugin page had all the encoding options on it. I don't see a volume option anywhere on there, though...

EDIT AGAIN: I noticed that changing the audio output from AC3 to Mpeg2 seems to alleviated it somewhat. I can now watch videos at about 15 volume, which isn't nearly so bad. The nice thing is, it's not insanely "I'm worried I'm going to blow my speakers" loud if I forget to turn it down.


----------



## KRKeegan

ocntscha said:


> KRKeegan, I went back and did some further testing as you requested and my experience jives 100% with Stu_Bee's.


Interesting, thanks for checking that out for me.

Either way no one really wants a video to cut off. But what I really want is TiVo to change the software so that it doesn't ask for a file size at the beginning. But at the rate they move with software updates that could be wishful thinking.

I guess I am back to square one. I really can't explain why some people are getting errors while others are not. We all appear to be running the same software, except I am screwed with some funky version 8.1p?? What is this letter stuff??

Back to the drawing board, thanks for you help.


----------



## lau888

Thanks Greg, I found it later last night. I have so many programs that TiVoNet (still having to leave out the "dot" for three more posts after this one) is clear over in the right column with only "Tivo" visible. I'll have to work on that.


----------



## speed_phreak

pipakin said:


> If you mean DirecTV TiVos, then I don't think so. The TiVo needs TiVoToGo compatibility. I'm thinking of writing an MRV plugin eventually, but I don't understand the protocol well, and don't have a hacked TiVo to test on.


I sure would like to see a MRV plugin! I think you would be a lot of people's hero!!!


----------



## Ron667

Just an FYI. I was able to view a 1 hour show using the default SizeFudge and default (low quality) ffmpeg settings. Once I bumped up the ffmpeg settings to max (and set the video to not correct for aspect ratio), I was getting the transfer quitting about 3 min early. I had to bump up the SizeFudge to 1.5. Now it works like a charm, although we are using this as a streaming service, i.e. we're watching live, not downloading and watching later, so I don't know if this would suffer from the 'transfer being cancelled and deleted' problem or not.


----------



## slackmaster66249

I have download and installed
TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.5a-fixed.msi

When I open the admin page I get an error 404 or something like that. I also noticed that when I open the directory folder, it does not contain a folder named "videos". Needless to say, i am not able to do any computer to TivO transfers.
I've read most of the 30 pages as well as the devolopers page and am lost as to what to do.
Could someone post a "idiots step by step guide to making this work" because I would love to watch some of my computer videos on my tivo.
Thanks all


----------



## lizardking

Can your software play ISO files? I have several (legally) ripped ISOs from DVDs that I would love to be able to play on my TiVo. Would your software allow this to happen?

Alternatively, could I mount the ISO and then point your software to the .vob files in the VIDEO_TS folder?


----------



## morac

Has anyone successfully converted a .swf (flash) file? 

It's listed as one of the supported files, but last time I tried it my TiVo got stuck in the "already transferring" state and I had to restart the TiVo.


----------



## pipakin

Hey everyone!

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, my shower's plumbing turned my upstairs into a swimmingpool and blew my computer's power supply (Water+Surge protector = fireworks!). I'm lucky it didn't start any fires  Everything's ok now, and I'll be back up and running in a few days, but I'm unable to code at all till then. Just wanted to fill everyone in.

See you in a few days! 

-Philip


----------



## MichaelK

YIKES!

 


instead of coffe money we're going to need to send plumber money!

Glad no fire or anything like that.

Good luck getting all put back together.


----------



## lau888

slackmaster66249 said:


> I have download and installed
> TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.5a-fixed.msi
> 
> When I open the admin page I get an error 404 or something like that. I also noticed that when I open the directory folder, it does not contain a folder named "videos". Needless to say, i am not able to do any computer to TivO transfers.
> I've read most of the 30 pages as well as the devolopers page and am lost as to what to do.
> Could someone post a "idiots step by step guide to making this work" because I would love to watch some of my computer videos on my tivo.
> Thanks all


The service "TiVoNet Auto Transcoding Service has to be running for the admin page to operate correctly.

Click Start->Programs->TivoNet->Start Service. It will take a little while (15-30 seconds??) to fully start, then you should be able to open the TiVoNet Administration using the same procedure as above (Just click "TiVoNet Administration" instead of "Start Service.")


----------



## lndshark

jackmbernstein said:


> I just tried to install this on my new Vista machine. I get a statement that "The installer has encountered an unexpected error... The error code is 2869." It then aborts and undoes everything. Any clues?


Deactivate UAC, reboot, and install again. This solves LOTS of install problems on Vista.


----------



## greg_burns

lndshark said:


> Deactivate UAC, reboot, and install again. This solves LOTS of install problems on Vista.


Hmm. That got it installed at least. :up:

http://www.petri.co.il/disable_uac_in_windows_vista.htm

Still not working though. We'll have to look deeper later.


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a while, my shower's plumbing turned my upstairs into a swimmingpool and blew my computer's power supply


Thank god the code's on SourceForge! 

Seriously though, that sucks ... hope everything is back to normal soon.


----------



## Attica

Sorry to hear about your plumbing pipakin! I just had to deal with my sink the other day and it is not fun when it decides to flood a room or two!

I was hoping someone could help me out here...

I'm running WinXP SP2, with TivoNet 0.9.5a-fixed, on a Tivo with 8.1 software.

I first got it up and running and while trying to transfer a show to my Tivo, I got the error "Will transfer when other shows transfer", or something to that effect. My Tivo seemed like it was stuck so I killed the power on it and also rebooted my computer.

When both devices were rebooted, I started the TivoNet service and tried to access the admin page. No dice. I had been able to get into the admin page before, but now I cannot. I double checked my firewall settings and they are good. 

I can see that the service starts, but as soon as I try to get into localhost, the service stops and I have to relaunch it. I did notice that my browser will try to do a DNS search.

Is there a way to uninstall TivoNet so that I can try to do a fresh install? I did not see it in my add/remove programs and I do not see a uninstall icon in the folder.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Stu_Bee

Attica said:


> Is there a way to uninstall TivoNet so that I can try to do a fresh install? I did not see it in my add/remove programs and I do not see a uninstall icon in the folder.


Every version I have installed so far shows in the Add/Remove programs as "Tivo.net". Maybe stop the service, and install again on top of it (?)


----------



## Attica

Stu_Bee said:


> Every version I have installed so far shows in the Add/Remove programs as "Tivonet". Maybe stop the service, and install again on top of it (?)


Mine does not show up in the add/remove programs. Maybe a corrupt installation? Anywho, I cannot install over it because I get the error "The specified service already exists" and it backs out of the installation.

I do not know how to get rid of the service so that I can reinstall the program.


----------



## Enrique

Attica said:


> Mine does not show up in the add/remove programs. Maybe a corrupt installation? Anywho, I cannot install over it because I get the error "The specified service already exists" and it backs out of the installation.
> 
> I do not know how to get rid of the service so that I can reinstall the program.


I what i would do is stop the tivodotnet service then go in to the Program files in windows and delete the folder in which Tivo.net is installed under then reinstall.


----------



## Attica

Well, I figured out how to delete a service. You have to do so through the registry (Start->Run->regedit)

I got TivoNet reinstalled, now I just need to see if I can transfer without error.

Thanks for the suggestions guys...I may be back if it still doesn't work!

EDIT: It did install correctly this time. It shows up in add/remove programs. Also, I was able to begin a transfer. Not sure if it will work completely, but I will update this if it does. Thanks again for the help!

EDIT 2: Everything seems to transfer without a hitch! Thanks for the great program!!!


----------



## greg_burns

You can uninstall the service like so from a command prompt...



Code:


C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\InstallUtil -u "C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net\TivoDotNet.exe"

Full path is not necessary if you change to the TiVo.Net folder to begin with, then it is simply...


Code:


C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\InstallUtil -u TivoDotNet.exe

-i will reinstall


----------



## GCymbala

Stu_Bee said:


> Every version I have installed so far shows in the Add/Remove programs as "Tivo.net". Maybe stop the service, and install again on top of it (?)


Try this at the command line, where you've got the TiVo.Net .msi file downloaded from SourceForge:



Code:


msiexec /uninstall TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.1a.msi

(or whatever version you've currently got).

To really clean things up, also delete the *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVoDotNet* registry key.

HTH


----------



## bcmarauder

Is there any way to specify which TIVO has access to the service? I have a TIVO and my kids have a TIVO and do not want them to have access to some of the shows that I watch. Thanks


----------



## Hi-Bred

Does anyone know if Tivo.Net works on the Series 3? The "Tivo Desktop" feature is disabled on the S3 for now  , but I'm not sure if your software has that same limitation.


----------



## greg_burns

Hi-Bred said:


> Does anyone know if Tivo.Net works on the Series 3? The "Tivo Desktop" feature is disabled on the S3 for now  , but I'm not sure if your software has that same limitation.


No, it requires Tivo2Go (or specifically TivoComeback) to be enabled.


----------



## Ron667

I think someone needs to put together an FAQ with a) initial setup, b) configuration, c) tweaks and troubleshooting, and d) general questions, such as does it work with such and such a Tivo, and link it at the beginning of this thread. New people are starting to come in here and are being overwhelmed with the 30+ pages of posts to wade through for answers. Just IMO.


----------



## kipps5000

well first off this is my first post .. so here it goes . i would really like to thank the person who came up with this program it is great ... i had a little problem at first ,but got it worked out ,,it was with my firewall .once i dropped it ,it all worked great .. thanks again .. KS


----------



## windracer

Ron667 said:


> I think someone needs to put together an FAQ


I suspect that's the plan for the project wiki. It just needs to be worked on ...


----------



## KRKeegan

bcmarauder said:


> Is there any way to specify which TIVO has access to the service? I have a TIVO and my kids have a TIVO and do not want them to have access to some of the shows that I watch. Thanks


There is not one built in, but you can certainly add a firewall that specifically blocks the IP of the second TiVo and you could also add a routing table in your router, in this second situation it would show up in the NPL but would not be browsable.

Sorry both of these solutions require some tech savvy. Maybe this can be added to the list for future versions.


----------



## jpartridge

I've seen mention of "tweaking" the SizeFudge or Fudge parameter to help out with the dissapearing videos where the size is either over/under calculated. Does anyone have details on how/where to change that setting?


----------



## enliteneer

I havent had any luck getting TivoNet 0.9.5a-fixed to work... Im running winxp sp2 on an amd1800/512mb with tivo desktop uninstalled just to avoid any conflicts.

The tivo is a SA series 2.5 running 8.1 software.

When I start the tivo.net service, I do a scan of my videos (on D:\Videos) from the administration page. On the tivo 'now showing' menu, I see my computer on the list with the files inside. However, immediately upon selecting a file to transfer to the tivo, my computer pops-up with a crash window:

"ffmpeg_mp2.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close... 
szAppName : ffmpeg_mp2.exe szAppVer : 0.0.0.0 szModName : ffmpeg_mp2.exe
szModVer : 0.0.0.0 offset : 001f8627 ". 

Tivo at this point, says that the file will be transferred later once other previously requested files have been transferred... it then gets placed in the todo list. Looking at the tivo's history it says that the file was not transferred because it was not found on the tivo.net server.


There are also 2 errors in the error log from Tivo.net:

The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)

and:

LoadPlugins	Error loading plugin dll : C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Plugins\SDL.dll	Minor Error



Is this a known issue? Any suggestions what I could try??


----------



## pipakin

enliteneer said:


> I havent had any luck getting TivoNet 0.9.5a-fixed to work... Im running winxp sp2 on an amd1800/512mb with tivo desktop uninstalled just to avoid any conflicts.
> 
> The tivo is a SA series 2.5 running 8.1 software.
> 
> When I start the tivo.net service, I do a scan of my videos (on D:\Videos) from the administration page. On the tivo 'now showing' menu, I see my computer on the list with the files inside. However, immediately upon selecting a file to transfer to the tivo, my computer pops-up with a crash window:
> 
> "ffmpeg_mp2.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close...
> szAppName : ffmpeg_mp2.exe szAppVer : 0.0.0.0 szModName : ffmpeg_mp2.exe
> szModVer : 0.0.0.0 offset : 001f8627 ".
> 
> Tivo at this point, says that the file will be transferred later once other previously requested files have been transferred... it then gets placed in the todo list. Looking at the tivo's history it says that the file was not transferred because it was not found on the tivo.net server.
> 
> There are also 2 errors in the error log from Tivo.net:
> 
> The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)
> 
> and:
> 
> LoadPlugins	Error loading plugin dll : C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Plugins\SDL.dll	Minor Error
> 
> Is this a known issue? Any suggestions what I could try??


1. My computer is working again, so hopefully I can get som bugfixes up soon once I get vs.net and all that reinstalled 

2. What the heck is SDL.dll doing in the plugins dir?!? 

3. Not sure what could be causing ffmpeg to crash, that's definately a new one.


----------



## ocntscha

jpartridge said:


> I've seen mention of "tweaking" the SizeFudge or Fudge parameter to help out with the dissapearing videos where the size is either over/under calculated. Does anyone have details on how/where to change that setting?


For Windows, pipakin told how to do it here.

I don't believe pipakin has told us a way to do it with the mono version, I'm hoping he will.


----------



## carroca

ocntscha said:


> For Windows, pipakin told how to do it here.
> 
> I don't believe pipakin has told us a way to do it with the mono version, I'm hoping he will.


According to the post quoted below, it would seem that you would change the fudge value in the Mono version using a command line parameter (i.e. --fudge 1.5). I'm not running the Mono version so I'm not sure.

-Jason



pipakin said:


> New version! (0.9.5a)
> 
> - Configurable command line parameters (Mono)/Regkeys (.Net)
> - --fudge (SizeFudge) - a number to multiply the file size estimation by (default: 1.04)
> - --alwaystranscode (AlwaysTranscode) [true/false] - used to disable no-transcode files.
> - --nodetails (Mono Only) - disable video details (MacOSX fix, possibly?)


----------



## MichaelK

sorry if it was posted already but there appears to be a new release from tivo to correct some tivotogo bugs.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=340623

perhaps this will correct some of the issues people are having with tivo.net...


----------



## captain-trips

i apologize if the answer to this in in this thread somewhere...i've read through most of it and not seen the answer.

I've loaded the latest ver on Tivonet and it works beautifully. The only thing is that the quality of the video isn't that great. I see in older versions that you could choose better video and audio rates but I don't see that in the newest version.

Also, what is the 'remote access' setting for?

Thanks for this program! I've been waiting for something like this for a long time. Expect my donation my friend!


----------



## Ron667

There is a small ffmpeg link on the left side of the main admin page. That will take you to the video transcoding settings. I too searched for that when I first ran it. BTW, it is a major difference in the output of Tivo.net when you bump up the quality settings to max. Beware, though, that you may start getting the 'transfer ending too early' error that others are seeing once you change the quality settings. If so, you will need to enter in a larger value for the 'FudgeSize' setting in the registry (see post above for link to instructions). A 1.5 'FudgeSize' worked great for me.

One other thing you will want to do if you are transfering 16:9 videos and your TV is widescreen: in the ffmpeg settings, click the '16:9' radio button, and in your video directory, set the videos to not correct for aspect ratio. It is amazing to be able to watch widescreen video natively through the Tivo without doing a '4:3 zoom 1' on our TV.


----------



## ocntscha

carroca said:


> According to the post quoted below, it would seem that you would change the fudge value in the Mono version using a command line parameter (i.e. --fudge 1.5). I'm not running the Mono version so I'm not sure.
> 
> -Jason


That sure looks like it would do it. Good eye Jason! Thankyou, I'll try it out as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## windracer

captain-trips said:
 

> Also, what is the 'remote access' setting for?


This lets you access the Admin Interface from a machine other than the one TiVo.Net is running on.


----------



## windracer

Something has changed recently and I'm not sure what ...

Now, when I try to select a recording from the TiVo.Net NPL, my TiVo locks up. I've duplicated this on my TX20 and my S2. Here's what I found in the error log:



Code:


mscorlib  String was not recognized as a valid DateTime. -   at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp, DateTimeStyles styles) [0x00000]
  at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp) [0x00000]
  at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s) [0x00000]
  at System.Convert.ToDateTime (System.String value) [0x00000]
  at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.BuildEpisodeXML (System.String tagname, System.Xml.XmlNode parent, System.Xml.XmlDocument xmldoc) [0x00000]
  at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputDetails () [0x00000]
  at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl (System.String url, System.Net.HttpListenerContext con, TiVoDotNetBase.ContainerItem ci) [0x00000]
  at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback (IAsyncResult ar) [0x00000]

After selecting a video, you just get stuck on the NPL and the box just "bongs" at every remote press. If I wait 20 minutes it will timeout to Live TV and be fine again (pulling the plug also works ).


----------



## dlfl

windracer said:


> Something has changed recently and I'm not sure what ...
> 
> Now, when I try to select a recording from the TiVo.Net NPL, my TiVo locks up. I've duplicated this on my TX20 and my S2. Here's what I found in the error log:
> .........
> After selecting a video, you just get stuck on the NPL and the box just "bongs" at every remote press. If I wait 20 minutes it will timeout to Live TV and be fine again (pulling the plug also works ).


I've managed to get my TiVo into that state a couple of times with the Windows version of Tivo.Net and not just in the last day or two. Obviously as you stated you can reboot the TiVo. IIRC I got out of it one time by disconnecting my network cable long enough for the TiVo to time out its network interface.


----------



## johncherbini

Ok....so I finally ran into the size estimation problem.

When transferring a backup of a DVD, Tivo deletes the file at the end of the transfer, because of the file size not being what is expected.

I'm running the mono version of 0.9.5a

I do not have access to the HTTP interface, and have tried adjusting the size estimation in two ways, that both lock the Tivo up until I kill the mono process.

1: mono TivoMono.exe --noterminal --fudge 1.05 --verbose &
2: Adding <SizeFudge>1.05</SizeFudge> to settings.xml

Is this the appropriate way to change the setting? I'd prefer to set it in settings.xml, but not sure if that is supported.

Thanks!

John C.


----------



## ocntscha

johncherbini said:


> Ok....so I finally ran into the size estimation problem.
> 
> When transferring a backup of a DVD, Tivo deletes the file at the end of the transfer, because of the file size not being what is expected.
> 
> I'm running the mono version of 0.9.5a
> 
> I do not have access to the HTTP interface, and have tried adjusting the size estimation in two ways, that both lock the Tivo up until I kill the mono process.
> 
> 1: mono TivoMono.exe --noterminal --fudge 1.05 --verbose &
> 2: Adding <SizeFudge>1.05</SizeFudge> to settings.xml
> 
> Is this the appropriate way to change the setting? I'd prefer to set it in settings.xml, but not sure if that is supported.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John C.


I don't know if putting it in settings.xml is supported either but, I was having the deleted file problem myself for practically every file, maybe because I've got the ffmpeg encoding quality cranked up. Anyway, a couple days ago someone pointed out I can specify the fudge factor on the command line with the mono version so I've been using a command line of

mono TivoMono.exe --fudge 1.8 --verbose

for the past couple days and for me its been working fine, no more files disappearing and haven't experienced the tivo locking up as you describe. (I realize this probably doesn't really help you any, sorry, but just wanted to share that for me it is working)

As far as your not having the web interface, perhaps you don't have <Installpath> set correctly in the settings.xml file? I was doing a lot of experimenting the last week or so and one time I accidentally had the wrong setting for <Installpath> in settings.xml. The end result was that it still ran fine, I could stream stuff to my Tivo, but the the web interface wasn't available.


----------



## johncherbini

ocntscha said:


> I don't know if putting it in settings.xml is supported either but, I was having the deleted file problem myself for practically every file, maybe because I've got the ffmpeg encoding quality cranked up. Anyway, a couple days ago someone pointed out I can specify the fudge factor on the command line with the mono version so I've been using a command line of
> 
> mono TivoMono.exe --fudge 1.8 --verbose
> 
> for the past couple days and for me its been working fine, no more files disappearing and haven't experienced the tivo locking up as you describe. (I realize this probably doesn't really help you any, sorry, but just wanted to share that for me it is working)
> 
> As far as your not having the web interface, perhaps you don't have <Installpath> set correctly in the settings.xml file? I was doing a lot of experimenting the last week or so and one time I accidentally had the wrong setting for <Installpath> in settings.xml. The end result was that it still ran fine, I could stream stuff to my Tivo, but the the web interface wasn't available.


I'll be damned. Trailing slash is needed in the Install Path. That did it.

Used your command line, with a lower fudge factor, and it doesn't lock up anymore. I'm watching the movie, we'll see if it keeps after it's finished transferring.

I was using 1.05 before, earlier in the thread there's a mention of this, and it has a hundreds digit as well. Maybe that is what was making it bonk out.

Thank you very much!

Traffic seems to have dropped off a bit on this thread, there must be a bunch of satisfied customers!

JC


----------



## hughv

Seriously cool!
I've been following this thread, and as soon as I opened the ports I got it to work.
Many thanks.


----------



## MFMurphy00

Feature request:

Ability to set the process priority level for the transcoding program ffmpeg (or plugin generally?) from the admin page. ffmpeg sometimes hogs my cpu. If I set the priority level via the Task manager after starting to "Below Normal" it plays "nice". Like to have it launched as a "background" process.

Similar effect to the Windows "start /low program.exe" batch command or the Unix nice command.

Hope everything gets dried out  Great program!


----------



## johncherbini

johncherbini said:


> I'll be damned. Trailing slash is needed in the Install Path. That did it.
> 
> Used your command line, with a lower fudge factor, and it doesn't lock up anymore. I'm watching the movie, we'll see if it keeps after it's finished transferring.
> 
> I was using 1.05 before, earlier in the thread there's a mention of this, and it has a hundreds digit as well. Maybe that is what was making it bonk out.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Traffic seems to have dropped off a bit on this thread, there must be a bunch of satisfied customers!
> 
> JC


So, the 1.8 fudge factor didn't seem to work either.

I'm going to try 2.0 next. Has anyone else had to go this high?

JC


----------



## maggie2101

Thanks so much for this program. It worked like a champ as soon as I installed it. It says my version is out of date, but I hesitate to change it because it works perfectly so far. Now everything is sooooo much easier.


----------



## ocntscha

johncherbini said:


> So, the 1.8 fudge factor didn't seem to work either.
> 
> I'm going to try 2.0 next. Has anyone else had to go this high?
> 
> JC


So, a couple messages ago you said this was a backup of a DVD. So, I tried transferring over one my backup of a DVD files and guess what, it didn't work, it did the disappearing act. First time I've had a file transfer fail on me since learning how to up the fudge factor.

I suspect that your backup of a DVD is probably like my backup of a DVD in that its in a format Tivo can play natively so Tivo.Net doesn't do any transcoding, it just ships it over byte for byte.

Anyhow, my speculation is that in the case of these no need to transcode, just ship it over byte for byte files, Tivo.Net is under reporting to the Tivo what the transfer size will be regardless of the fudge setting. Really the fudge setting shouldn't teven come into play, a file your going to not transcode and just ship over byte for byte, Tivo.Net would already know exactly how many bytes its going to send over before it even sends the file, its the same amount as the number of bytes in the file. But maybe there's some over head that needs to be accounted for or maybe there's just a bug in Tivo.Net, or maybe I'm entirely off base 

There is a --alwaystranscode command line option, we could experiment with.


----------



## johncherbini

ocntscha said:


> So, a couple messages ago you said this was a backup of a DVD. So, I tried transferring over one my backup of a DVD files and guess what, it didn't work, it did the disappearing act. First time I've had a file transfer fail on me since learning how to up the fudge factor.
> 
> I suspect that your backup of a DVD is probably like my backup of a DVD in that its in a format Tivo can play natively so Tivo.Net doesn't do any transcoding, it just ships it over byte for byte.
> 
> Anyhow, my speculation is that in the case of these no need to transcode, just ship it over byte for byte files, Tivo.Net is under reporting to the Tivo what the transfer size will be regardless of the fudge setting. Really the fudge setting shouldn't teven come into play, a file your going to not transcode and just ship over byte for byte, Tivo.Net would already know exactly how many bytes its going to send over before it even sends the file, its the same amount as the number of bytes in the file. But maybe there's some over head that needs to be accounted for or maybe there's just a bug in Tivo.Net, or maybe I'm entirely off base
> 
> There is a --alwaystranscode command line option, we could experiment with.


So, I bumped up to 2.0, transferred a 56min DVD that is encoded with DivX, and it disappeared as well. I don't think that DivX is native to Tivo, but I'm pretty new to the Tivo, so I'm not sure.

Well, there's two of us, anyone else?

JC


----------



## cmtk05

Hey all,

Seriously awsome program. been waiting awhile for something like this. I have looked over the pages and have not seen this problem so far.

I can see the server on the npl. When i transfer anything i lose the server. The file still transfers and completes, however to the the link back to the server i have to stop the service then restart it.

Even more strange is that i can queue up as many transfer as i want and they will all transfer, however once i back out and go to npl, or watch live tv or do anything else, tivo net server goes away from npl. 

Any help?


----------



## dmets

Love this program.

I am using Democracy (www.getdemocracy.com) to grab the video podcasts. The new version saves them in to subfolders by show title. The using tivo.net to get them to the Tivo. MAN IS THIS AWSOME!

Could it be better sure - but it does work. Thanks for the great start and I look forward to trying new versions of tivo.net (auto update of the folder would be a great new feature 

Thanks again.

Dustin


----------



## ocntscha

johncherbini said:


> I don't think that DivX is native to Tivo, but I'm pretty new to the Tivo, so I'm not sure.


No. DivX isn't native to Tivo, if its a DivX file you are transferring that pretty much kills my theory of an explanation. Maybe you need to go higher than 2.0, I don't know. Maybe 0.9.1a would work, I was using it most of last week and having really good luck with it.

To bad pipakin is still drying out, I imagine if he where here 30 minutes after posting your problem he'd be like "I found the bug and fixed it, and I added 9 more features while I was at it, here's the link."


----------



## cmtk05

no thoughts on earlier post?


----------



## ocntscha

johncherbini said:


> I'm going to try 2.0 next. Has anyone else had to go this high?


John, as I told you yesterday I've been using 1.8 very successfully, until last evening when I tried to transfer over a 6Gigabyte DVD Rip it disappeared. Well guess what, I cranked the fudge factor all the way up to 4 and tried again, worked fine. I'm just going to leave it there, my Tivo has 520Gig total so Tivo.Net overestimating and temporarily tieing up a bunch of space isn't really a big deal to me.


----------



## johncherbini

ocntscha said:


> John, as I told you yesterday I've been using 1.8 very successfully, until last evening when I tried to transfer over a 6Gigabyte DVD Rip it disappeared. Well guess what, I cranked the fudge factor all the way up to 4 and tried again, worked fine. I'm just going to leave it there, my Tivo has 520Gig total so Tivo.Net overestimating and temporarily tieing up a bunch of space isn't really a big deal to me.


Well, I tried the 4.0 fudge factor, and it still didn't work. It seems like it's almost doubling the actual size of the file. On disk, the file is about 482MB, but when I was looking at the file in "Tivo Transfer" the app in Toast 8, the file size was reporting over 988MB.

Very odd...

JC


----------



## mccarty6608

TV recordings (MCE, ms-dvr format) show in the directory, but Tivo won't transfer - says unknown file format. Any clues? 

Series 2, stock 540
8.1 software


----------



## ciscokidinsf

I think recordings done with Windows Media Center are NOT compatible with ffmpeg. (I tried one by itself -not with Tivodotnet- and it failed) That is due to either Microsoft adding some protection on WMV 10 and above or b/c the protect them with a key to only allow your Media Center to play it and not anywhere else. First, try converting those to .avi or regular MPEG format, but It'll be hard to do. -As an aside, that was the reason why I stuck with Tivo instead of a Media Center. I like to move my shows to a PMP.


----------



## greg_burns

ciscokidinsf said:


> I think recordings done with Windows Media Center are NOT compatible with ffmpeg.





> First, try converting those to .avi or regular MPEG format, but It'll be hard to do.


Can VideoReDo do that?


----------



## cmtk05

seems my problem may be related to the save directory. If i leave it set to the default it works ok. If i change to any other drive i have the issues i posted before.


----------



## cmtk05

forget that. i just proved that wrong. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## dlfl

greg_burns said:


> Can VideoReDo do that?


If you Google "WIKI DVR-MS" you find the following quote plus more:



> DVR-MS (Microsoft Digital Video Recording) is a proprietary video and audio file format, developed by Microsoft. Video is encoded using the MPEG-2 standard and audio using MPEG-1 Layer II or Dolby Digital AC-3 (ATSC A/52). The format extends these standards by including metadata about the content and digital rights management. The extention was originally used by Zach Johnson(ZMan) who at the time was a developer for the television recording engine for Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition.
> 
> The digital video recorder feature of Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition creates files in this format. If a recorded broadcast was marked as copy protected, the resultant DVR-MS file can only be played back on the recording device


I have VideoReDo but don't process any DVR-MS files (AFAIK). However there is every indication on the VideoReDo forum that it does edit these files and it seems technically feasible since (per the WIKI quote) they are MPEG-2 files with the usual kinds of audio that VideoReDo is known to handle.

If Dan203 is watching, I'm sure he can clarify this.

EDIT: Additional info from VideoReDo web site, FAQ:



> Does VideoReDo support DVR-MS files ?
> 
> Yes, Most DVR-MS files, created by Windows Media Center, can be edited with VideoReDo Plus. In addition, VideoReDo Plus can save files in a DVR-MS format. This means that files can be converted between program streams, transport streams, DVR-MS simply by specifying a different output file type.
> 
> If both your source and destination files are DVR-MS, then VideoReDo will copy the file's meta data (program name, actor, recording time, etc). from the source to the destination. Options can be set so that the meta data is altered for the output file. For example, you may want to add text such as "edited on <today's date>" to the program's description.
> 
> Some DVR-MS files contain "restricted content" at the request of the broadcaster. VideoReDo, like all 3rd party programs, can not edit such material.


----------



## cmtk05

ok, not sure that anyone really cares. If you are having any issues like i have had with tivo.net server dropping out of npl or issues with bind resetting, go back to 8.0.

I played around with all the 9.0's and kept having issues. So far 8.0 has not given me any problems. Also i have not changed any settings. Just an FYI


----------



## johncherbini

cmtk05 said:


> ok, not sure that anyone really cares. If you are having any issues like i have had with tivo.net server dropping out of npl or issues with bind resetting, go back to 8.0.
> 
> I played around with all the 9.0's and kept having issues. So far 8.0 has not given me any problems. Also i have not changed any settings. Just an FYI


Just for the sake of argument, 8.0 doesn't fix my transfer issues. Large files still disappearing after transfer.

John C.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> After selecting a video, you just get stuck on the NPL and the box just "bongs" at every remote press. If I wait 20 minutes it will timeout to Live TV and be fine again (pulling the plug also works ).


Using the --nodetails flag resolved the issue. It's working again.


----------



## [email protected]

I am working on a preference pane for Mac OS X. It's really a WIP but it can start and stop tivomono without the terminal and without being kept open.
More info is here:
http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?num=1171936198
You'll also need this version of TivoMono which closely resembles the 0.9.5 build... just had to tweak some networking things.
http://rapidshare.com/files/17331557/TiVoMonoMac0.9.5.zip.html


----------



## Fofer

[email protected] said:


> I am working on a preference pane for Mac OS X. It's really a WIP but it can start and stop tivomono without the terminal and without being kept open.
> More info is here:
> http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?num=1171936198
> You'll also need this version of TivoMono which closely resembles the 0.9.5 build... just had to tweak some networking things.
> http://rapidshare.com/files/17331557/TiVoMonoMac0.9.5.zip.html


Thanks for this! The more Mac support for this development, the better as far as I'm concerned. So thanks.


----------



## pipakin

[email protected] said:


> I am working on a preference pane for Mac OS X. It's really a WIP but it can start and stop tivomono without the terminal and without being kept open.
> More info is here:
> http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?num=1171936198
> You'll also need this version of TivoMono which closely resembles the 0.9.5 build... just had to tweak some networking things.
> http://rapidshare.com/files/17331557/TiVoMonoMac0.9.5.zip.html


Ok, bad plumbing + wet carpet + EXTREME mold allergies = sad philip...

I really am back this time, and I even have a minor update for ya!

Bugfix/minor update

- IMetaInfoSource plugins are loaded and utilized if present.
- Ophaned nodes in the DB are deleted
- Multi-File editing may be applied recursively to all files in subdirectories.
- PLEASE Backup your DB if you value the data. No garauntees that this release won't make it asplode.

Linky: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ti...up-0.9.6a.msi?modtime=1171972060&big_mirror=0

Mono Linky: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TivoMono-0.9.6a.zip?modtime=1171972085&big_mirror=0

Speaking of which, [email protected], what did you have to tweak to get it to work better? I can add it to the official release if needed.


----------



## Jabo4

Hey glad to see you back! love your work...

Do you know if this will fix the NPL disappearance? it seems to have to do with the the bind address because resubmitting if its gone seems to correct it. It may have nothing to do with it but I think it might considering the setting of the bind address won't stick. I'm just wondering if I should install this version or not is all =) oh I am going to try to look into your install package and figure out what needs to change to allow Vista installation without turning off UAC...no gurantee! but I'll take a gander tonight.


----------



## Stu_Bee

Hmm..could just be me..but..
Uninstalled .9.1a, installed .9.6a.
Tivo.net is not appearing on Tivo Now Playing.

This URL didn't work after going to .9.6a
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video

Gone back to .9.1a and everything works again.


----------



## pipakin

Stu_Bee said:


> Hmm..could just be me..but..
> Uninstalled .9.1a, installed .9.6a.
> Tivo.net is not appearing on Tivo Now Playing.
> 
> This URL didn't work after going to .9.6a
> http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video
> 
> Gone back to .9.1a and everything works again.


Heh...hrm. Could be something is messed up. Any errors in the log/verbose log?


----------



## pipakin

ocntscha said:


> So, a couple messages ago you said this was a backup of a DVD. So, I tried transferring over one my backup of a DVD files and guess what, it didn't work, it did the disappearing act. First time I've had a file transfer fail on me since learning how to up the fudge factor.
> 
> I suspect that your backup of a DVD is probably like my backup of a DVD in that its in a format Tivo can play natively so Tivo.Net doesn't do any transcoding, it just ships it over byte for byte.
> 
> Anyhow, my speculation is that in the case of these no need to transcode, just ship it over byte for byte files, Tivo.Net is under reporting to the Tivo what the transfer size will be regardless of the fudge setting. Really the fudge setting shouldn't teven come into play, a file your going to not transcode and just ship over byte for byte, Tivo.Net would already know exactly how many bytes its going to send over before it even sends the file, its the same amount as the number of bytes in the file. But maybe there's some over head that needs to be accounted for or maybe there's just a bug in Tivo.Net, or maybe I'm entirely off base
> 
> There is a --alwaystranscode command line option, we could experiment with.


I'm looking into this a little more recently. The next version, which I'm pushing out soon (0.9.7) should be doing some things better than the version you've got there. It _should_ be far more accurate as far as estimation goes and may fix this issue.


----------



## BoyScout

Welcome back Pipakin! Thanks for all your work on this little project. I hope you get LOTS of coffee monies.


----------



## pipakin

pipakin said:


> Heh...hrm. Could be something is messed up. Any errors in the log/verbose log?


fix0red

Quick fixes!

- Added --nomultinic argmument (NoMultiNIC in windows registry) to disable the multiple nic card enhancements. This should help those of you that were using the modified network code version.
- Fixed up the file size estimation routine (again!)
- Added quiet ffmpeg mode (it's quiet when --noterminal is used).
- Fixed DB bug that I introduced in the last ver.
- As always BACKUP YOUR DB! 
- Fixed date/time bug (try it without --nodetails, mono users!)

Linky : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.7a.msi?use_mirror=osdn

Mono Linky : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/tivodotnet/TiVoMono-0.9.7a.zip?use_mirror=osdn


----------



## [email protected]

pipakin said:


> Speaking of which, [email protected], what did you have to tweak to get it to work better? I can add it to the official release if needed.


For the Mac version I made I rolled back the way the beacon sending and networking worked to the way 0.8.0a did it. The mono version on Mac had an issue with the way the ip address was being bound.


----------



## worachj

FYI.
Thought I try the new 0.9.7a version to transfer a DVD movie to my S2 540 TiVo. I've never been able to transfer a .vob file because of the file size estimation problem, it would delete the file after the transfer completed. This time it wouldn't even start the transfer; "Unable to transfer file because it is in a unknown format". Tried it three times with the same results.


----------



## Stu_Bee

Just got the same error was worachj on my first attempt with .9.7.a on a normal avi/divx file.
"Program was not transferred onto this DVR, becuase the Program was recorded in an unknown format"

Edit: PS. The above error occurs at the end of the transcoding/transferring process, and the video disappears from the NP.


----------



## Don N

Hi all,

I just stumbled across this thread, and it appears this will solve many of the problems I've been trying to solve. I could use a tip, though....

I installed [email protected] and verified the service was running. I wasn't sure if I needed to manually open the firewall ports, so I didn't. I started up the admin screen, set my "Video directory", and hit "Submit...". All went well. I went to my Tivo, found the service, and browsed all the files on my computer from the Tivo. When transferring files, the Tivo queued them up behind the "currently transferring program" - although I didn't have any transfers going on at the time. The transfers are queued up in the "To Do" list, but hadn't started after about an hour. They finally showed up as "Not Transferred" because they "couldn't be found" on the computer - about the same time I rebooted the computer & restarted the service to address the next issue.

I wondered if all this was somehow because I didn't complete the firewall setup, but when I opened up the Firewall in Control Panel, I received a popup that says "Due to an unidentified problem, Windows cannot display Windows Firewall Settings.". I'm running XP SP2, with auto-updates. The only thing I'm not "current" with is I'm still running IE6. Anyone have any idea what's going on with the firewall? I'm sure this problem doesn't have anything to do with [email protected], but thought I would ask for suggestions anyway.

Do I need to open the ports manually, or will the installation do it for me? If so, could that have anything to do with the odd firewall behavior?

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## greg_burns

Don N said:


> I went to my Tivo, found the service, and browsed all the files on my computer from the Tivo. When transferring files, the Tivo queued them up behind the "currently transferring program" - although I didn't have any transfers going on at the time.


I've been having the same problem, and haven't had the time to figure out what broke. Might try and older version and see if that was it, or (I suspect) my Tivo is too full or something.



Don N said:


> Do I need to open the ports manually, or will the installation do it for me?


Ports have to be opened manually. If not working from GUI, try this method...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4862367&&#post4862367


----------



## pipakin

greg_burns said:


> I've been having the same problem, and haven't had the time to figure out what broke. Might try and older version and see if that was it, or (I suspect) my Tivo is too full or something.


Try enabling the following rebuild. This may fix it.

(unzip into the installation dir).


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> - Fixed date/time bug (try it without --nodetails, mono users!)


Ok, the TiVo no longer locks up when selecting a recording to transfer like it did without --nodetails, but now I see this in my nohup.out:


Code:


FFmpeg version SVN-r7788, Copyright (c) 2000-2006 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration:  --enable-memalign-hack --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-xvid --extra-cflags=-I/usr/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/lib --enable-mp3lame --enable-x264 --enable-pthreads --enable-faad --enable-faac --enable-a52 --enable-libogg --enable-vorbis --enable-libgsm
  libavutil version: 49.2.0
  libavcodec version: 51.29.0
  libavformat version: 51.8.0
  built on Jan 31 2007 19:16:11, gcc: 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)
[b]File '/home/nas/Videos/dl.tv.139.mov' already exists. Overwrite ? [y/N] Not overwriting - exiting[/b]

And the show doesn't transfer. In the recording history I see:


> This program was not transferred onto this DVR because the program was recorded in an unknown format.


  
I'll go back to using --nodetails and see what happens.


----------



## pipakin

windracer said:


> Ok, the TiVo no longer locks up when selecting a recording to transfer like it did without --nodetails, but now I see this in my nohup.out:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FFmpeg version SVN-r7788, Copyright (c) 2000-2006 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
> configuration:  --enable-memalign-hack --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-xvid --extra-cflags=-I/usr/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/lib --enable-mp3lame --enable-x264 --enable-pthreads --enable-faad --enable-faac --enable-a52 --enable-libogg --enable-vorbis --enable-libgsm
> libavutil version: 49.2.0
> libavcodec version: 51.29.0
> libavformat version: 51.8.0
> built on Jan 31 2007 19:16:11, gcc: 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)
> [b]File '/home/nas/Videos/dl.tv.139.mov' already exists. Overwrite ? [y/N] Not overwriting - exiting[/b]
> 
> And the show doesn't transfer. In the recording history I see:
> 
> 
> I'll go back to using --nodetails and see what happens.


Think I know what did it. I'll go make some quick changes and post a new version.


----------



## greg_burns

pipakin said:


> Try enabling the following rebuild. This may fix it.
> 
> (unzip into the installation dir).


Still no love. I am getting the following error in the log....

The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)


----------



## pipakin

pipakin said:


> Think I know what did it. I'll go make some quick changes and post a new version.


Try this mono rebuild. See if it works for ya.


----------



## pipakin

pipakin said:


> Try this mono rebuild. See if it works for ya.


Alrighty, it's bedtime for me, I suggest you guys stick with the version that works for you and I'll do some more work on it tommorow when I'm not so wiped out (already took my benadryl for the night).


----------



## Don N

pipakin said:


> Try enabling the following rebuild. This may fix it.
> 
> (unzip into the installation dir).


Thanks Pip - I tried this, but it didn't seem to change the behavior. Transfers are still queuing up, yet there is nothing in the queue.

BTW, I think my firewall problem wasn't a problem. I think it isn't running at all, so there was no way to open the ports.  I'm assuming that since I can run the admin panel, that I'm getting through on port 9033, and as such, I'm also assuming I'm getting through on 9032.


----------



## windracer

pipakin said:


> Try this mono rebuild. See if it works for ya.


That worked!

However, the quiet ffmpeg option built into --noterminal doesn't seem to work. I'm still getting all the conversion details in my nohup.out file. No biggie, but thought I would report it.


----------



## windracer

One other quick bug report for 0.9.7a ... the Title is missing/empty on the Transfers page. The other columns (Percentage, Cancelled? and ID) are fine.


----------



## ocntscha

Don N said:


> I'm assuming that since I can run the admin panel, that I'm getting through on port 9033, and as such, I'm also assuming I'm getting through on 9032.


Are you getting through to port 9033 from another computer on your network or from the same computer you are running Tivo.net on? It would really need to be the former in order to assume your Tivo should be able to get through. Also, you should be able to visit http://ip-or-host-name-of-machine-running-tivo.net:9032 and if the port isn't being blocked you should see "You really shouldn't be here...".


----------



## Solver

On 0.9.7a, I tried transfering an MPG file that has never transfered before. There is always a message on the TiVo where it can't find the file. But this time it seemed to work. But when I tried to play the file on the TiVo all I got was "Transfering more of the program, please wait a moment then press play) In the TiVo,net error log was:
The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)
My TiVo was also updated to 8.1.1a


----------



## greg_burns

Solver said:


> My TiVo was also updated to 8.1.1a


Crap. That was my theory this morning that I wanted to test. Sure enough my 540 (which still hasn't gotten the update) still works fine. My 240 that was updated does not.

My 540 is sitting there with a Pending Restart message. (What lousy timing - connected at 5:03 this morning.) I guess I'll find out what happens here in a bit... 

Edit: glad to report that my 540 still works after installing the update. Now, why doesn't my 240 work?


----------



## Solver

More...
0.9.7a - S2 - 8.1a - I tried to cancel a transfer that TiVo thought it was transfering, but had errored out on TiVo.net (see above post). At the "Stop Recording" screen all I got was a Please Wait [forever] message. After an hour, I pulled the plug and restarted my TiVo. BTW, this is an AVI file that works fine on Media Player.


----------



## Don N

ocntscha said:


> Are you getting through to port 9033 from another computer on your network or from the same computer you are running [email protected] on? It would really need to be the former in order to assume your Tivo should be able to get through.


Sorry for the tangent on this issue folks, but FWIW, I found the problem. A few weeks ago, I managed to pick up a trojan horse on my computer.  I cleaned it up, but apparently it did something I didn't notice. It completely disabled the Security Center service (which disables the firewall), by removing a bunch of entries in the registry. That explains the error message I was getting when trying to open the firewall settings window (as well as the issues with the command-line method), and it has nothing to do with [email protected] Carry on...


----------



## dlfl

Don N said:


> .......
> When transferring files, the Tivo queued them up behind the "currently transferring program" - although I didn't have any transfers going on at the time. The transfers are queued up in the "To Do" list, but hadn't started after about an hour. They finally showed up as "Not Transferred" because they "couldn't be found" on the computer - about the same time I rebooted the computer & restarted the service to address the next issue.
> ........


With TiVo model 649 (S2 DT) and 8.1-01-2-649 software, I have the problem frequently with both .9.5a and .9.7a. (Windows versions) Usually if I fiddle around enough clicking this and that on the TiVo and on the TiVo.Net interface and/or shutting down and restarting TiVo.net, I get it to work correctly. Can't figure any pattern to what triggers the problem or what makes it go away. I'm usually just trying to get one file to transfer, not a list of them. The problem seems worse with RSS transfers.

Also, FWIW: I had been using SizeFudge = 1.4 with good results on 0.9.5a. This caused immediate "incomplete transfer" problems on 0.9.7a and I found that setting it to 1 was necessary -- based on one short video only. If this holds OK for long transfers I guess it's a good sign, i.e., no fudge needed anymore.


----------



## Don N

dlfl said:


> With TiVo model 649 (S2 DT) and 8.1-01-2-649 software, I have the problem frequently with both .9.5a and .9.7a. (Windows versions) Usually if I fiddle around enough clicking this and that on the TiVo and on the TiVoNet interface and/or shutting down and restarting TiVoNet, I get it to work correctly. Can't figure any pattern to what triggers the problem or what makes it go away. I'm usually just trying to get one file to transfer, not a list of them. The problem seems worse with RSS transfers.


Well, I tried all three tivo's (2 240's and 1 540) with the same results. The 240's are running 8.1, and the 540 is running 8.1a. I decided to try an older version than the 0.9.7a I started with, and went all the way back to 0.5.5a. It worked on one of the 240's, so I tried a newer version (0.9.5a-fixed). It also appeared to work and I transfered a couple of small .avi files I captured from my digital video camera. All was well until I started to transfer a larger file. It happened to be a .mp4 file I created for a PSP. It started transferring, and I played it up to the point where it ran out of data. Got back to my computer, and the service seems to have died.

When I try restarting the service, it would fail with an error message saying "Could not start the TiVoNet Auto-Transcoding Service service on Local Computer. Error 1053: The service did not respond to the start or control panel request in a timely fashion."

When I look at the processes, I see [email protected] running and writing lots of bytes (up to 329MB now). I killed the process and tried restarting it, but it doesn't finish starting correctly, yet begins running and writing more data (~500K/sec). Is it continuing to transfer that one large file I requested?

I finally got the service started after several attempts, but it's still writing data like mad (up over 740M now), and as far as I can tell, the Tivo isn't receiving it. Does it remember what it was transferring across a stop/start action?

I realize this is a slightly out-of-date version (0.9.5a vs 0.9.7a). Is this issue something that is fixed in 0.9.7a? My first attempt w/0.9.7a wasn't successful (transfers queueing up, but never completing).



dlfl said:


> Also, FWIW: I had been using SizeFudge = 1.4 with good results on 0.9.5a. This caused immediate "incomplete transfer" problems on 0.9.7a and I found that setting it to 1 was necessary -- based on one short video only. If this holds OK for long transfers I guess it's a good sign, i.e., no fudge needed anymore.


Where do I set this value? Is it in the registry somewhere? I looked on the wiki, but didn't find it. I'm guessing it's buried in the 33-odd pages of posts here somewhere....


----------



## windracer

Since one of the past releases included support for _not_ re-transcoding videos that were already in a TiVo-supported format, I thought I'd add .tivo to my extension list so that my .tivo files would appear in the TiVo.Net NPL.

Don't do it! When TiVo.Net tries to rescan, ffmpeg just hangs on the the first .tivo file it encounters.


----------



## Carnage_7

For some reason I am unable to connect to the TivoNet Admin page. I get the error "page not found." While trying to connect, it shows it is attempting to connect to 127.0.0.1. I have enabled ports 9032/9033 in my firewall program. Any suggestions on how to resolve this? Thanks.

Frank Fowlkes
El Paso, Texas


----------



## dlfl

Don N said:


> Where do I set this value? Is it in the registry somewhere? I looked on the wiki, but didn't find it. I'm guessing it's buried in the 33-odd pages of posts here somewhere....


Pipakin gave it in an earlier post:



> Under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TiVoDotNet, add the following value (string): SizeFudge, value : "1.04"


Note the value isn't actually enclosed in quotes when you put it in the registry. Just be sure the type of registry entry is REG_SZ.

I just transfered a 2 hr 47min DivX file using SizeFudge = 1 (presumably NO fudge) and it went perfectly. The file was originally a medium quality TiVo recording at 2.9 Mbps. I encoded it to DivX at 1.1 Mbps then used 3048 Kbps when serving it back to the TiVo. The original TiVo file size was 3.5 GB and the size on the TiVo after being transfered back was 3.7 GB. There was a barely perceptible loss of sharpness compared to the original recording but considering it was re-encoded twice and put through a 1.1 Mbps funnel, that doesn't seem too bad.

Now I can store my edited TiVo recordings on USB HD as DivX files compressed to one third size and play them on demand. The 1.1 Mbps is higher than what DivX calls their "Home Theater" profile (which is 900 kbps) so this should be pretty reasonable quality for archiving.


----------



## leppard

I'm trying to run mono under unbuntu edgy. I'm using this command line:

mono TivoMono.exe

I get the following error message:

** (TivoMono.exe:7994): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /home/reza/Desktop/tivo.net/TivoMono.exe could not be loaded:
Assembly: System.Xml (assemblyref_index=1)
Version: 2.0.0.0
Public Key: b77a5c561934e089
The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/home/reza/Desktop/tivo.net/).


** (TivoMono.exe:7994): WARNING **: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Xml, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies.

Unhandled Exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Xml, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies.

I've set the path to the installation directory and ffmpeg in settings.xml. Any suggestions on how to fix this.

Thanks,


----------



## windracer

Check out this earlier post and the few replies after it. johncherbini had this problem, and I believe re-installing mono resolved the issue (he found this thread on the ubuntu forums).


----------



## Leo Valiant

Carnage_7 said:


> For some reason I am unable to connect to the TivoNet Admin page. I get the error "page not found." While trying to connect, it shows it is attempting to connect to 127.0.0.1. I have enabled ports 9032/9033 in my firewall program. Any suggestions on how to resolve this? Thanks.
> 
> Frank Fowlkes
> El Paso, Texas


One suggestion is to make sure the TiVo.Net service is running.
Tivo.Net provides a shortcut to start the service when you install it called "start service"

Or do it manually to make sure it's already running.
Start > Run > type "services.msc"
Scroll down to "TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service"
Status should be "Started" if not, start it.


----------



## reneg

I've been following this thread and finally took the plunge and installed the software. Though I have not been able to get it running just the way I'd like, it's an awesome program!

I'm sorry if the following duplicates other posts or comments:

1) Possible bug with notranscode feature. I have a test file that is 485,839,214
bytes long. TivoNet estimates the filesize at 159,897,354 bytes. Here is the verbose log from the transfer:

ffmpegTranscoder::GetVideoSize Video testfile.mpg size appears to be : 720x480
ffmpegTranscoder::OutputFileNoTranscode Sending file : testfile.mpg

After some time, the tivo aborts and the following is logged:
ffmpegTranscoder::OutputFile request cancelled after 179707904 bytes.

It appears that TivoNet is not using the actual file size for files that are not being transcoded.

2) I am seeing menu navigation problems on my Tivo when I transfer a file from a folder. When I left arrow out after starting a transfer, and get back to what should be the Now Playing list, it displays the top level folder and files from my PC as well as the Recently Deleted folder, etc, but not the files on my Tivo. My workaround is to enter the Recently Deleted folder and left arrow out which reverts back to the expected Now Playing list.

3) Adding .tivo file support should be easier now that notranscoding support is in the program. If one assumes that .tivo files are already in a format compatible with Tivo, then .tivo files could bypass calls into ffmpeg and use their actual file size instead of estimating a file size.

4) As has been posted numerous times already, I see lots of the following:
Really bad thing : The specified network name is no longer available, etc.

There seems to be a 1-1 correlation between this error message and when I traversed each TivoNet file on my Tivo. I was pressing the Info button on my tivo for each file. I don't think this is the only way this error can occur, because I have lots of these errors in my log.

All in all, great program!

Blasted forum wouldn't let me post as is so I had to edit the logs a bit.


----------



## nathaliev

Hi

I tried a variety of videos, they show up on my Tivo box, but when I try to play them my Tivo gave me the error:


"There was a problem transferring the requested program to this DVR. To view which programs won't be transferred and why, go to TiVo Central and select "Pick Programs to Record" > "To Do List" > "View Recording History"


I checked there and there was nothing about this.

I am using a Humax Tivo with a USB wireless device.


Any ideas?

Thanks
Nat


----------



## windracer

I just noticed that if you set the date/time in File Manager, the TiVo adjusts it back to GMT.

Thus, to get "Mon 1/29 9:00pm" to appear on the TiVo, I had to put "2007-01-30 2:00" in the File Manager (+5 hours for EST).


----------



## Enrique

cmtk05 said:


> ok, not sure that anyone really cares. If you are having any issues like i have had with tivo.net server dropping out of npl or issues with bind resetting, go back to 8.0.
> 
> I played around with all the 9.0's and kept having issues. So far 8.0 has not given me any problems. Also i have not changed any settings. Just an FYI


I just downgraded from 0.9.7a to 0.9.1a and it works 100% for me.


----------



## dbanakis13

This will be the greatest thing for the world for me if it would work! Thank you so much!

Does anyone have any idea when this will work on Series 3? Or when Muli-room viewing and Tivo-To-Go will work on Series 3?


----------



## ME2

Hi,

Does Tivo.Net allow me to send shows from my tivo to my pc, via Tivo? I tried Galleon, and had it running, but the bug with the cacheing was just a huge hassle and not worth rebooting the thing everynight. 

If tivo.net doesn't do this, is there something else that does?


----------



## windracer

dbanakis13 said:


> Does anyone have any idea when this will work on Series 3? Or when Muli-room viewing and Tivo-To-Go will work on Series 3?


That's the hot question right now ... but the answer is nobody knows.


----------



## windracer

ME2 said:


> Does Tivo.Net allow me to send shows from my tivo to my pc, via Tivo?


No ... TiVo.Net is for sending video _back_ to your TiVo from your PC. You'll still need to use Galleon, TiVo Desktop, or the https interface to pulls shows off of your DVR.


----------



## dlfl

Quote:
Originally Posted by ME2
Does Tivo.Net allow me to send shows from my tivo to my pc, *via Tivo?*



windracer said:


> No ... TiVo.Net is for sending video _back_ to your TiVo from your PC. You'll still need to use Galleon, TiVo Desktop, or the https interface to pulls shows off of your DVR.


TiVoPlayList  will also transfer from TiVo to PC, and is slightly faster than DeskTop. However I think ME2 wants something that is controlled at the TiVo interface (TV and peanut control) rather than the PC interface. Galleon is the only one I know of that claims to do that (don't have it myself).


----------



## cmtk05

Hey all a few questions for you. 

For some reason 8.0 is the only stable version i can run. If i setup any of the later version they go in ok, however either i cannot get it to show up on NPl or i cannot get to the admin screen. This problem is very strange to me becasue i can get 8.0 to run 24/7 with no problems.

Not sure if anyone has any ideas or insight into this.

Last question, This program is awsome. I am thinking of using an old athon 1500 computer i have sitting in the garage. It would only be a tivo.net server. The motherboard only has ata connections. So here is my questions. If i set medium/good quality in the tivo.net is the 1500 going to be fast enough to transcode? Also i was going to get a few hard drives for the system, any recomedations? 

Right now i am using a x2 3800 with sata2 drives for tivo.net. Will i notice a difference if i switch?

Thanks all.


----------



## johncherbini

cmtk05 said:


> Last question, This program is awsome. I am thinking of using an old athon 1500 computer i have sitting in the garage. It would only be a tivo.net server. The motherboard only has ata connections. So here is my questions. If i set medium/good quality in the tivo.net is the 1500 going to be fast enough to transcode? Also i was going to get a few hard drives for the system, any recomedations?
> 
> Right now i am using a x2 3800 with sata2 drives for tivo.net. Will i notice a difference if i switch?
> 
> Thanks all.


Yes, you'll notice a difference. However, I currently use a 1500 with 512MB RAM as my mediaserver, and it works just fine. It's not quite realtime transfer speed when you bump the quality up, but certainly an acceptable transfer speed.

JC


----------



## cmtk05

JC

Thanks for the quick post. I think i have like a gig of ram on it. Any dos or donts for hard drives? My last few have been 16mg buffer sata2s. I was thinking of getting 4 200mg or so.


----------



## johncherbini

Ok....so, we've previously talked about disappearing transfers.

The latest 0.9.7 version is definitely better! I can now transfer and keep files that are about 500MB, but when I step up to an 800+ MB file, it disappears after the transfer. Just a heads up! Can anyone else transfer and keep an 800MB+ file?

I've tried the fudge setting up to 4 to no avail.

Thanks!

JC


----------



## windracer

cmtk05 said:


> I am thinking of using an old athon 1500 computer i have sitting in the garage. It would only be a tivo.net server.


I have TiVoMono running on my Linux "server" which is a Toshiba Satellite laptop with a 1Ghz Celeron CPU with only 256mb of RAM. My video files are on a Buffalo Linkstation which the Linux box accesses via a samba share.

I can't quite do realtime transfers, but it works!


----------



## cmtk05

How long do you have to let it buffer before you can watch it? What quality setting do you have it on?


----------



## johncherbini

cmtk05 said:


> How long do you have to let it buffer before you can watch it? What quality setting do you have it on?


If I let it go 5 mins for an hour long show, I rarely have any buffer issues.

ffmpeg is set to do a VBR, so it winds up being a little over 4000kb/s.

Not exactly HD, but it looks good.

JC


----------



## cmtk05

hmm, how do you set ffmpeg to vbr? I thought it was low medium and so on in the admin screen


----------



## huma

Same issue as others with it not saving the video onto Tivo as well on 0.9.7. Reverted back to 0.9.1 and works beautifully.


----------



## kenrippy

johncherbini said:


> Ok....so, we've previously talked about disappearing transfers.
> 
> The latest 0.9.7 version is definitely better! I can now transfer and keep files that are about 500MB, but when I step up to an 800+ MB file, it disappears after the transfer. Just a heads up! Can anyone else transfer and keep an 800MB+ file?
> 
> I've tried the fudge setting up to 4 to no avail.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JC


this new version isn't saving any size video on my tivos. the last one i tried was only about 144mb. i haven't tried any older versions yet, but someone just mentioned 0.9.1a working so i'll give that a try.

btw, we are using two standard series2 tivo's on the network.

*EDIT:* yes the 0.9.1a version is working great keeping all transfers now. but i haven't tried anything over 800mb yet, so let us know if that works for you.


----------



## Stu_Bee

Yes .9.1.a is the most recent release that provides stable results in proper file transferring.
The only downside to it is that it way overestimates the file size during transfer...so your number of Tivo'd suggestions will drop (if you have suggestions on) during the transfer.
Not a big deal as long as your Tivo isn't filled to the rim with non-suggestion recorded shows. After the file is transferred, Tivo knows the real size of the file, and new suggestions will be recorded again.
Hope that made sense.


----------



## kenrippy

Stu_Bee said:


> Yes .9.1.a is the most recent release that provides stable results in proper file transferring.
> The only downside to it is that it way overestimates the file size during transfer...so your number of Tivo'd suggestions will drop (if you have suggestions on) during the transfer.
> Not a big deal as long as your Tivo isn't filled to the rim with non-suggestion recorded shows. After the file is transferred, Tivo knows the real size of the file, and new suggestions will be recorded again.
> Hope that made sense.


makes sense to me, thanks for the confirmation & info. i'll keep using 0.9.1a until we see a new revision that works better.


----------



## MichaelK

dlfl said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ME2
> Does Tivo.Net allow me to send shows from my tivo to my pc, *via Tivo?*
> 
> TiVoPlayList  will also transfer from TiVo to PC, and is slightly faster than DeskTop. However I think ME2 wants something that is controlled at the TiVo interface (TV and peanut control) rather than the PC interface. Galleon is the only one I know of that claims to do that (don't have it myself).


yes- galleon does just that.

I use a mix of galleon, tivo.net, and tivo desktop to do differnt things.


----------



## dlfl

johncherbini said:


> ...... Can anyone else transfer and keep an 800MB+ file?
> ........


If you're talking about the Windows version, yes. See this post. The DivX file was 1.5 GB and became a 3.7 GB mpeg on the Tivo. Using 0.9.7a and sizeFudge = 1.0.

*Suggestion:*Am I the only one having trouble keeping track of who uses Linux or Windows versions on this thread? Since the versions seem to have a different set of problems it would help if posters would indicate their OS in each post.


----------



## coco banderos

When running TivoMono 0.9.7a with the --noterminal flag, the call to ffmepg looks like:

"/usr/bin/ffmpeg -v quiet-i "/home/apps/tivomono/Videos/Movie.avi" -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b 3072k -aspect 4:3 -s 720x344 -padtop 68 -padbottom 68 -acodec mp2 -ac 2 -ab 128 -f vob -"

Notice the "quiet-i". There's a space missing between "quiet" and "-i". This either causes the file to be overwritten or no transcoding at all.

This doesn't occur without the --noterminal flag (in other words, everything is fine without --noterminal)


Thanks


----------



## windracer

Good catch ... that explains why "quiet" isn't working! I didn't think to check the verbose log.


----------



## [email protected]

well since I cannot get my hands at 0.9.7 src to edit it to work on mine and other Macs here is my edited 0.9.5a with the *TivoMono Preference Pane*. It will allow you to start and stop the service and view some of the xml options. Saving any edits done to the xml settings is not supported yet and hence why the save button is non-clickable 

Read the readme!










http://rapidshare.com/files/17991501/TiVoMonoMac_Pref.zip.html


----------



## jmcdermott

I have a series 2 Humax with built a built in DVD recorder. I am wondering what settings I can use with FFMPEG to allow the movies transcoded with tivonet to be written to DVD using the DVD recorder built into the tivo.
Thanks.


----------



## dumbdiety

Just a thought...since TiVo Desktop sees the IP addys of the various TiVos on the network, is there a way TiVo.Net can see those IPs, and then we can assign different aspect ratios to an IP? I've got one TiVo on a 4:3 and another on a 16:9, and this would solve all sorts of problems....


----------



## Fofer

[email protected] said:


> well since I cannot get my hands at 0.9.7 src to edit it to work on mine and other Macs here is my edited 0.9.5a with the *TivoMono Preference Pane*.


Hot dang, that looks sweet. Makes me want to go back to a S2  (as I'm currently with a S3.) Holding on to hope that us S3 owners get some MRV love soon and that we can start using some of this video transfer/transcoding goodness! Kudos for the great work, [email protected]!


----------



## CuriousMark

jmcdermott said:


> I have a series 2 Humax with built a built in DVD recorder. I am wondering what settings I can use with FFMPEG to allow the movies transcoded with tivonet to be written to DVD using the DVD recorder built into the tivo.
> Thanks.


None, the only thing the DVD burner TiVo will burn is stuff it recorded originally off the air (or cable or sat, etc).


----------



## kcarsten

CuriousMark said:


> None, the only thing the DVD burner TiVo will burn is stuff it recorded originally off the air (or cable or sat, etc).


Actually I've transferred VHS to my DRT800 and subsequently burned to DVD... has been a slick way to save some of my (favorite) legacy videos.


----------



## CuriousMark

True, VHS counts as etc in my list. The things it won't record are things with copy protection flags and things that were transferred in digitally rather than recorded from either the front or rear video inputs. I suspect that it only trusts things that it encoded itself.


----------



## Taps

dlfl said:


> *Suggestion:*Am I the only one having trouble keeping track of who uses Linux or Windows versions on this thread? Since the versions seem to have a different set of problems it would help if posters would indicate their OS in each post.


I have actually thought of seeing if more people would stop using this one thread and start using the forums on the application's web site.

There are separate forums for each app.

Tivo.Net

and TivoMono

Its much easier to keep track there....


----------



## rahamim

I am using 0.95a for windows and it is working great. Since I am using it to view many home videos on Tivo, I'd like to get them all into the same folder in my "Now Playing" list. I have tried everything in the File Manager but can't get it to work. Is this even possible? Any hints?

Thanks,
Guy


----------



## windracer

The TiVo will only group shows based on Guide Data ... since there's no data for non-.tivo files, they won't group when you transfer them back to the TiVo.


----------



## CheezWiz

Anyone else try 0.9.7a-Fixed yet?
I get a corrupt cabinet file error on installation..


----------



## Jazhuis

Ditto. Took me an hour and three different machines before I decided to try an older version (which worked).


----------



## ourdoc

johncherbini said:


> Ok....so, we've previously talked about disappearing transfers.
> 
> The latest 0.9.7 version is definitely better! I can now transfer and keep files that are about 500MB, but when I step up to an 800+ MB file, it disappears after the transfer. Just a heads up! Can anyone else transfer and keep an 800MB+ file?
> 
> I've tried the fudge setting up to 4 to no avail.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JC


I have successfully transferred a file over 800 mb and it stayed on the TiVo. But in order to do it successfully, I had to watch it (although slightly delayed) to the end so it continued and came to the do you want to delete this now question. The main problem I am having is the TiVos will see my computer for only about 5 minutes, then it will disappear from now playing until I submit/rescan directory then it reappears for a few minutes, and goes again. It does keep transferring the file most of the time, but if not watching it, it hits the end and poofs Oh and this is using Vista


----------



## Mhyrllin

CheezWiz said:


> Anyone else try 0.9.7a-Fixed yet?
> I get a corrupt cabinet file error on installation..


Ditto Pipakin.. Me THREE! Please fix! I'm lost without my tivodotnet.


----------



## Enrique

help Tivo.net no longer shows up in my now playing list.


----------



## Stu_Bee

Enrique said:


> help Tivo.net no longer shows up in my now playing list.


What version Tivo.net are you running?
Does this link work (ie display something) for you:
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video


----------



## Enrique

Stu_Bee said:


> What version Tivo.net are you running?
> Does this link work (ie display something) for you:
> http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Video


0.9.1a and all I see is a blank screen.


----------



## hyachts

I don't immediately recall with what version, but pipakin changed the default setting to not run on windows startup, so you have to go to the program menu and "start service" to get it running.


----------



## ourdoc

I notice it disappears from NP after a few minutes and wont re-appear until I hit rescan, then it pops back up for a few minutes. This is in both 9.1a and 9.7a on Vista


----------



## greg_burns

hyachts said:


> I don't immediately recall with what version, but pipakin changed the default setting to not run on windows startup, so you have to go to the program menu and "start service" to get it running.


Is it still that way? I thought I recalled it starting automatically again last time I upgraded.


----------



## hyachts

greg_burns said:


> Is it still that way? I thought I recalled it starting automatically again last time I upgraded.


Could be... I forget what version I'm running right at the moment. I'll check when I get home. It's not the latest, of that I'm certain... can't remember if it's 9.1 or 9.5?


----------



## KRKeegan

Anyone see the new TiVoDesktop 2.4. It supports web->pc->TiVo of WMV files. Of course I assume this is transcoding.

But *Pipakin* if TiVo can do this successfully we need to figure outs how it works in regards to the file size problem. But I dont feel like coughing up the $24.95 for TiVoDesktop Pro.

Kevin


----------



## Renesis

Ive read this whole thread and have been playing around with Tivodotn3t for a day or two now and have had some success. I dont know if this has been mentioned before so if it has I appologize. 

Part of the problem determining the file size seems to be the fault of ffmpeg. Theres no way to force ffmpeg to use a constant bitrate. I came across a post on another forum that mentioned the best you could do was to use the -bt option. 

From the docs...
-bt tolerance
Set video bitrate tolerance (in bits). 

Looking at the tivodotn3t source code shows your currently using -b. Calculating the file size might be more reliable using -bt. I havent had the video deletion problems others are experiencing so its kind of hard for me to test this.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

[email protected], if you are there, I installed the TivoPref in the preference panel but it keeps failing and closing the panel altogether. (I did copy pkill to the usr/bin directory) But the panel doesn't seem to work for me (I am on OSX 10.3) The first version DID work (but all it has was the path and the on/off button) the new pretty version fails for me.

ETA: Oh also, the app page refuses to load in the browser when using the preference panel. (It is working though) However, if I start it manually to terminal it looks OK. Weird.


----------



## Enrique

hyachts said:


> I don't immediately recall with what version, but pipakin changed the default setting to not run on windows startup, so you have to go to the program menu and "start service" to get it running.


The service is 100% and i check my network and the tivo can see it(as I can hear music from my computer) I have many times hit rescan but nothing.


----------



## ourdoc

KRKeegan said:


> Anyone see the new TiVoDesktop 2.4. It supports web->pc->TiVo of WMV files. Of course I assume this is transcoding.
> 
> But *Pipakin* if TiVo can do this successfully we need to figure outs how it works in regards to the file size problem. But I dont feel like coughing up the $24.95 for TiVoDesktop Pro.
> 
> Kevin


Not to mention it isn't at this time supported by Vista, in fact they have the install for it blocked. I did install it on an XP pro computer and could not get the TiVo to see any video files at all, maybe thats why it's blocked for Vista 

So with two computers in my house one XP pro and one Vista, and 4 TiVo's, as far as the ability to transfer anything video I can download and convert on my computer and watch on my TV via TiVo, it comes down to:

TiVo 0
Pipakin 2 :up:


----------



## Enrique

ok I got the tivo.net to show up on my now playing list but when I hit to transfer I get that it well transfer later(have restarted the tivo and tivo.net) I am getting this in the error log: 
The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)


----------



## [email protected]

ciscokidinsf said:


> [email protected], if you are there, I installed the TivoPref in the preference panel but it keeps failing and closing the panel altogether. (I did copy pkill to the usr/bin directory) But the panel doesn't seem to work for me (I am on OSX 10.3) The first version DID work (but all it has was the path and the on/off button) the new pretty version fails for me.
> 
> ETA: Oh also, the app page refuses to load in the browser when using the preference panel. (It is working though) However, if I start it manually to terminal it looks OK. Weird.


The pref pannel assumes that all the tivomono files are installed within the TivoMono folder at the root directory. Any other location at this time will not work. It is most likely crashing trying to find the xml on awakefromnib which is in a different location. Also it is 10.4 only since the NSXML framework is only available on 10.4 (time to upgrade?)

The applescript in there should work though for you to run it on boot up with no terminal window remaining open. Just make sure once again everything is at /TivoMono/ and then set a startup item to point to that applescript


----------



## greg_burns

Enrique said:


> ok I got the tivo.net to show up on my now playing list but when I hit to transfer I get that it well transfer later(have restarted the tivo and tivo.net) I am getting this in the error log:
> The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)


Yeah, I was having same problem last week on my 240 but not my 540.

Haven't changed a thing and now the 240 is working this morning with same video. Has to be a space issue on my Tivo.

Forgot to look what my RD folder and Suggestions were at before starting the transfer, but both are currently empty. This box is completely full. Not sure I understand why it working today. 

Running 0.9.7a.


----------



## rainwater

CheezWiz said:


> Anyone else try 0.9.7a-Fixed yet?
> I get a corrupt cabinet file error on installation..


I get that error on Vista.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

> The pref panel assumes that all the tivomono files are installed within the TivoMono folder at the root directory. Any other location at this time will not work. It is most likely crashing trying to find the xml on awakefromnib which is in a different location. Also it is 10.4 only since the NSXML framework is only available on 10.4 (time to upgrade?)
> 
> The applescript in there should work though for you to run it on boot up with no terminal window remaining open. Just make sure once again everything is at /TivoMono/ and then set a startup item to point to that applescript


Will do. I'll test tonight. I'm also having some network issues with a wireless USB network storage adapter that is confusing the hell out of my network all the time.

I do have everything on the TivoMono directory at the root level. Bummer that I need 10.4 to make the 'pretty' work.

But, yes, My b'day is around the corner and I just might get the 24" Imac, I'll load it with paralells and XP, and run Pipakin's stuff both ways. Since I saved $500 by skipping a media server thanks to TivoDotNet, I can rationalize it that way. right? right?


----------



## johncherbini

Just a follow up to the disappearing large files issue that I've been having.

I got it to work! While the file is transferring, if I simply watch some of it, the transfer seems to stick.

I've got everything I need working on this now! There are a few little workarounds that I have to use, but that's not a problem for me!

Thanks Pipakin!

JC


----------



## Stu_Bee

johncherbini said:


> Just a follow up to the disappearing large files issue that I've been having.
> I got it to work! While the file is transferring, if I simply watch some of it, the transfer seems to stick.
> I've got everything I need working on this now! There are a few little workarounds that I have to use, but that's not a problem for me!
> Thanks Pipakin!
> JC


Yes, people have reported success in that method. I tried it once and 3/4 of the way thru the 1hr program the program started from near the beginning again (ie. the transcoding continued, but the video displayed was from the beginning of the file). weird. I'm still sticking at 9.1a until Pipkins return.


----------



## BoyScout

I've been having problems with all my transfers causing my S2s to reboot. I can't run TTG or MRV let alone TDN.


----------



## Stu_Bee

BoyScout said:


> I've been having problems with all my transfers causing my S2s to reboot. I can't run TTG or MRV let alone TDN.


You'll probably want to post this outside of this tivo.net thread since it seems to be a more general issue you are experiencing.
Include your 
- Tivo Model(s) affected
- Tivo OS Version
- Transfer Method(s) you are doing when it occurs
- Any specific shows on your tivo, or all shows
- Tivo desktop software Version.
- Did it just start happening? Last successful transfer.


----------



## BoyScout

I thought I'd mention it here too since it happens with TDN transfers too. Just so people don't think it is TDN doing it.


----------



## KRKeegan

I special thanks to *windracer* for providing me with the following sample xml code from Desktop 2.4:



Code:


	<Details>
<Title>Jeremy's Good Eats</Title>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-ms-wmv</SourceFormat>
<CopyProtected>No</CopyProtected>
<Duration>817798</Duration>
<SourceSize>275347456</SourceSize>
</Details>

The significant change is in the "x-ms-wmv" source format tag. Unfortunately adding this to my server didn't fix the transfer interrupted bug. Which leaves only two possibilities.
1. TiVo Desktop is able to accurately predict filesizes by using a constant bit rate.
or
2. TiVo Desktop has a graceful way of telling TiVo "Hey sorry I over estimated the file there is actually no more"

I am leaning towards option 1 as being the more likely candidate. The bummer is that this means there is no simple solution to our problem. As far as I can tell, (while it appears differently), there is no way to force ffmpeg to a constant bit rate which means our file sizes can never be exactly predicted.

*pipakin* if you want to chime in here feel free.

If I have some more free time I might cough up the $25 and do a closer inspection of Desktop 2.4 plus and maybe we can get lucky and find the answer.


----------



## Stu_Bee

KRKeegan said:


> 2. TiVo Desktop has a graceful way of telling TiVo "Hey sorry I over estimated the file there is actually no more"


What problem do you have when Tivo.net OVERestimates the size?
I'm running tivo.net .91a, which constantly overestimates the size by a ton...but the file still transfers fine. It's the underestimating that causes non-transfer issues for me.


----------



## dlfl

Stu_Bee said:


> ............I'm running tivo.net .91a, which constantly overestimates the size by a ton...but the file still transfers fine. It's the underestimating that causes non-transfer issues for me.


What sizeFudge factor do you use, and is this the Windows version? (Can't remember if 0.91a has the sizeFudge factor.) Also, what range of file durations have you tested over?


----------



## zpimpa

Hey guys .. Tivo net appears in my Now Playing directory and I can view directories but the directories are empty. I'm getting the following error in the Tivo Net log files:

Error adding file E: \+Andrew\Videos\Movie_Name\EXT\LOT_X.VCD : Access is denied

Error adding file E: \+Andrew\Videos\Movie_Name\Movie.Name.XviD.avi : Access is denied

The files are on an external HD...any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Stu_Bee

dlfl said:


> What sizeFudge factor do you use, and is this the Windows version? (Can't remember if 0.91a has the sizeFudge factor.) Also, what range of file durations have you tested over?


- Yeah...91a doesn't use fudge Factor. Those came into play after .91a when pipkin was trying to be more precise with the filesize estimation. But since the new formula was sometimes underestimating... the fudge factor arose so you could overestimate again.
- I'm using Windows XPSP2.
- I transfer 20 minute, 50 minute, and 2hr vids usually. No problems transferring, other than when I turn on the microwave  (it's a wireless bridge)


----------



## KRKeegan

Stu_Bee said:


> What problem do you have when Tivo.net OVERestimates the size?
> I'm running tivo.net .91a, which constantly overestimates the size by a ton...but the file still transfers fine. It's the underestimating that causes non-transfer issues for me.


Yeah I am aware that underestimating causes issues. However, many of us, but not all, have issues when the file size is over estimated too. This problem manifests itself as a transfer error when the TiVo reaches the end of the program. Also if I do not watch the program as it transfers it will delete as soon as the transfer ends.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

hey *zpimpa*, have you tried moving the files from your pc instead of the external hard drive? See if that works. I hope TDN can get files from external drives, b/c that is where most of my files reside. Right now I move my files from the external hard drive into the PC (or Mac, in my case) I haven't tried pointing out to an ecternal drive yet. Has anyone actually done a transfer OK from an external drive? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## windracer

ciscokidinsf said:


> Has anyone actually done a transfer OK from an external drive? Let me know. Thanks.


I have, but I'm running TiVo.Net on Linux and my external drive is a thus a samba share. Works great.


----------



## windracer

zpimpa said:


> Error adding file E: \+Andrew\Videos\Movie_Name\EXT\LOT_X.VCD : Access is denied


Is TiVo.Net creating the metaDB.xml file in the directory where you installed it? That's the file that it should be creating that holds all the video information (the database, as it were). How are you running the service? Maybe it doesn't have write privs to that folder?

Also, is that + actually in the folder name? I wonder if maybe that is causing a problem?


----------



## ciscokidinsf

> my external drive is a thus a samba share. Works great


I got a network storage adapter with a samba share as well. However, it seems to drop out the connection after a while in my mac (plus, I don't know how to type the mac directory path into TDN to an external hard drive. Help please!) I haven't tried windows yet through the samba share.

Also, has anyone run Tivotogo ot tivodotnet on a Mac running windows? (Parallels) I want to know, since I'll be attempting such a feat next week when my new iMac arrives.


----------



## KRKeegan

ciscokidinsf said:


> Also, has anyone run Tivotogo ot tivodotnet on a Mac running windows? (Parallels)


Not to my knowledge. I think most mac users use the mono version.


----------



## greg_burns

zpimpa said:


> Hey guys .. Tivo net appears in my Now Playing directory and I can view directories but the directories are empty. I'm getting the following error in the Tivo Net log files:
> 
> Error adding file E: \+Andrew\Videos\Movie_Name\EXT\LOT_X.VCD : Access is denied
> 
> Error adding file E: \+Andrew\Videos\Movie_Name\Movie.Name.XviD.avi : Access is denied
> 
> The files are on an external HD...any ideas? Thanks


Possibly?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4858156&&#post4858156


----------



## Ron667

zpimpa said:


> Hey guys .. Tivo net appears in my Now Playing directory and I can view directories but the directories are empty. I'm getting the following error in the Tivo Net log files:
> 
> Error adding file E: \+Andrew\Videos\Movie_Name\EXT\LOT_X.VCD : Access is denied
> 
> Error adding file E: \+Andrew\Videos\Movie_Name\Movie.Name.XviD.avi : Access is denied
> 
> The files are on an external HD...any ideas? Thanks


I had a directory with an ampersand (i.e. /downloads/Season 1 & 2) which caused TivoDotNet all kinds of problems. Once I renamed that directory, all was well (after a rescan). Just a thought that it might not be related to a network share, but rather to your directory naming. Might want to give it a try to see.


----------



## Stu_Bee

KRKeegan said:


> many of us, but not all, have issues when the file size is over estimated too. This problem manifests itself as a transfer error when the TiVo reaches the end of the program. Also if I do not watch the program as it transfers it will delete as soon as the transfer ends.


I'm curious as to how many people are having an OVERestimate issue rather than just the UNDERestimate size issue.
The way to tell what the estimated size is to Launch TivoDesktop DURING the transfer and see what Tivo reports the size as (it's still in-progress). Then see if the file actually became larger than that after the transfer (also using TivoDesktop)

The reason I bring this up, is that it's a heck of a lot easier to fix just an underestimate problem, rather than having to be exact in it's guess.

ps. I'm talking Windows version...but Mono people can report too


----------



## Renesis

KRKeegan said:


> I special thanks to *windracer* for providing me with the following sample xml code from Desktop 2.4:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <Details>
> <Title>Jeremy's Good Eats</Title>
> <ContentType>video/x-tivo-mpeg</ContentType>
> <SourceFormat>video/x-ms-wmv</SourceFormat>
> <CopyProtected>No</CopyProtected>
> <Duration>817798</Duration>
> <SourceSize>275347456</SourceSize>
> </Details>
> 
> The significant change is in the "x-ms-wmv" source format tag. Unfortunately adding this to my server didn't fix the transfer interrupted bug. Which leaves only two possibilities.
> 1. TiVo Desktop is able to accurately predict filesizes by using a constant bit rate.
> or
> 2. TiVo Desktop has a graceful way of telling TiVo "Hey sorry I over estimated the file there is actually no more"
> 
> I am leaning towards option 1 as being the more likely candidate. The bummer is that this means there is no simple solution to our problem. As far as I can tell, (while it appears differently), there is no way to force ffmpeg to a constant bit rate which means our file sizes can never be exactly predicted.
> 
> *pipakin* if you want to chime in here feel free.
> 
> If I have some more free time I might cough up the $25 and do a closer inspection of Desktop 2.4 plus and maybe we can get lucky and find the answer.


Have you tried using the -bt option for ffmpeg? I posted about it a few posts back.


----------



## [email protected]

KRKeegan said:


> Not to my knowledge. I think most mac users use the mono version.


I've done it both ways... I run the mono version now once I got it working though


----------



## KRKeegan

Renesis said:


> Have you tried using the -bt option for ffmpeg? I posted about it a few posts back.


Yeah I have tried the -bt option, but with no luck. Honestly I can't even figure out if -bt does anything.

I did look around the interwebs and found other people trying to force ffmpeg to use a constant bit rate. It seems like the consensus is that it just can't be done.

I think this weekend I may fork over the $25 and start deconstructing Desktop 2.4 Plus. If I am lucky maybe I will find a solution.

Kevin


----------



## ocntscha

Stu_Bee said:


> I'm curious as to how many people are having an OVERestimate issue rather than just the UNDERestimate size issue.


Yep, KRKeegan's still parading his gloom around about being screwed either way, over or under. We get it KR, you've got some kind of weird issue. Allegedly some of you other folks do too, I don't know, but I have NO issue. I DID. UNTIL I tried the fudge factor setting. I set it to 1.8 I transferred lots and lots of stuff, no problems. Then I had one file that disappeared, I cranked up the fudge to 4, haven't had a failure since. It doesn't matter if the file is over 800 Megabytes, it doesn't matter if I watch any or none of it while it transfers, it just doesn't matter, it just works. It even works better than the Tivodesktop Plus which I took a look at, that thing has trouble transcoding some of my files, gets a bunch of ugly greenish noise at the bottom of the screen, Tivo.Net handles the exact same files flawlessly.

Maybe my good luck has to do with my ffmpeg settings? I've using 4:3 aspect ratio, I'm currently set on the High video bitrate because above high I can't do real time. Although I did use the settings below High very successfully quite a bit before I determined I could go all the way to High. I use mpeg2 audio codec (that was not the default and if any of this matters that would be the one I'd guess), Audo bit rate medium, audio sample rate 48000, audio channels restrict to 2 (of course that probably irrelevant since I'm not using AC3), and Do Not Use audio sync.

One other final thought, stab in the dark at why some of you might be having trouble, possibly your Tivo's hard drives are just filled completely to capacity and thats the source of the trouble? Maybe some of you folks like KR might want to delete several hours of recordings and then try a transfer, see if that helps.


----------



## cdf12345

I am having the exact same problems, when the video arrives on my tivo, the sound is super loud, when the original source file was not that way. It does sound quite distorted, and it seems to happen with all the files I try to send to my tivo. (both my dvd recorder humax, and my dvd player Toshiba)

Any ideas?



Swervo said:


> I didn't make it all the way through all 30 pages of the thread, but I did go through every page and search for "volume" and didn't find anything, so I apologize if this has been mentioned before.
> 
> However, I find that the videos that come off my PC are about 6 times as loud as what I just get normally on the TV. I normally watch things with my TV at a volume of 35 or so, I have to watch videos over Tivo dot Nyet at no more than 6, otherwise it's deafening. It also seems like it's so loud that even at low volumes, there's some distortion to the audio.
> 
> I noticed on the Wiki for the project there are mentions of conversion options in the admin page, but the page shown on the Wiki appears to be from an old version (it also mentions that the latest version is .9.1, I've got .9.5) and the admin page doesn't seem to have those options for me.
> 
> Any hints?
> 
> EDIT: Duh, I'm an idiot and didn't realize the ffmpeg plugin page had all the encoding options on it. I don't see a volume option anywhere on there, though...
> 
> EDIT AGAIN: I noticed that changing the audio output from AC3 to Mpeg2 seems to alleviated it somewhat. I can now watch videos at about 15 volume, which isn't nearly so bad. The nice thing is, it's not insanely "I'm worried I'm going to blow my speakers" loud if I forget to turn it down.


----------



## KRKeegan

cdf12345 said:


> I am having the exact same problems, when the video arrives on my tivo, the sound is super loud, when the original source file was not that way.


Well that is no good. Are you running TiVo.Net in windows?? It sounds like a ffmpeg issue, my suggestion would be to try and transcode some video from the command line and see if it plays super loud on your PC too.


----------



## Stu_Bee

cdf12345 said:


> I am having the exact same problems, when the video arrives on my tivo, the sound is super loud, when the original source file was not that way. It does sound quite distorted, and it seems to happen with all the files I try to send to my tivo. (both my dvd recorder humax, and my dvd player Toshiba)
> Any ideas?


In an early version of tivo.net, pipkin had a box for additional FFMPEG command line options. That box was removed in later versions, but pipkin said it was an oversight an he would be adding it back.
So if that ever happens and the commandline feature gets added back to tivo.net (or already did, since I'm still using and older .91a), maybe the ffmpeg command line option for audio level would work:

-vol volume change audio volume (256=normal)

ps: I found that the registry entry still exists for options into tivo.net's ffmpeg command line. The above setting didnt' help


----------



## matneh

GCymbala said:


> I'm making a guess, but my bet is that it's the SeriesID is from their data provider. (Does TiVo use Tribune? TV Guide?). When I pull a listing from Zap2It's web services, each show has a program ID in a format of either "SH000000.0000" or "EP000000.0000". I believe that SH means it's a "showing" program, whereas "EP" indicates an episodic program. For example (trimmed):
> 
> <programme start="20070207230000 -0700" stop="20070208000000 -0700">
> Modern Marvels​ <sub-title lang="en">Hydraulics</sub-title>​ <desc lang="en">The transmission of forces from point to point through fluid opens the door for the Industrial Revolution.</desc>​ <date>20040512</date>​ <episode-num system="dd_progid">*EP103115.0345*</episode-num>​ </programme>
> 
> Do they fit this format:
> First two digits are alphanumeric and correspond to movies (MV), shows (SH), episodes (EP) and sports (SP).​
> I wish I knew how to get a list of all prog id's but I don't. And I'd be cautious about making them up randomly, or they may collide with real shows.
> 
> I guess you could put them all under SH000001 ("Paid Programming"). Does anyone TiVo those?


I haven't seen any update in a long time about the "SeriesId" capability and if we could manage to force our video files to go into folders on the TiVo. Has anybody had luck with forcing the SeriesId value?


----------



## Sarnie24

I'm having a problem running the newest version of TiVo.Net. I was using version 3 successfully but I wanted to move TiVo.Net to a different hard drive and I couldn't figure out how so I deleted everything then went to download it again and I keep getting a message that says " The cabinet file '_C438E0DA6D445DFF3724A1ABED0663F4' required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package." Does anyone know what this means and how I can fix it?


----------



## KRKeegan

Sorry *ocntscha*, I know you are sick of hearing from me, but this should be the last time.

*pipakin* I solved the issue of what to send at the end of the file. It is pretty simple, send a http code 206 partial content. And include the following headers
Connection: close
Content-Type: video/x-tivo-mpeg
Transfer-Encoding: chunked
Server: TiVo Server/1.4.257.475

This gracefully tells TiVo that there is no more video to be had. All I had to do was replace the 404 error with this and everything works perfect now.

Other than that Desktop 2.4 works almost identically but not as good as TiVo.Net. When it starts the file transfer it estimates a file size, but this size is much more bloated than TiVo.Net's file size is.

Alright well good luck all, I will stop bugging you and wander back to my thread. I just wanted to give pipakin the solution that we have both been looking for.

Kevin


----------



## greg_burns

Sarnie24 said:


> I'm having a problem running the newest version of TiVo.Net. I was using version 3 successfully but I wanted to move TiVo.Net to a different hard drive and I couldn't figure out how so I deleted everything then went to download it again and I keep getting a message that says " The cabinet file '_C438E0DA6D445DFF3724A1ABED0663F4' required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package." Does anyone know what this means and how I can fix it?


Is the new computer Vista? I think we are all getting that when trying to install latest on Vista.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4911654&&#post4911654


----------



## windracer

I think there's a problem with the .msi on SourceForge for the latest version. There is a discussion about it here:

http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?num=1172286140


----------



## dlfl

KRKeegan said:


> Sorry *ocntscha*, I know you are sick of hearing from me, but this should be the last time.
> 
> *pipakin* I solved the issue of what to send at the end of the file. It is pretty simple, send a http code 206 partial content. And include the following headers
> Connection: close
> Content-Type: video/x-tivo-mpeg
> Transfer-Encoding: chunked
> Server: TiVo Server/1.4.257.475
> 
> This gracefully tells TiVo that there is no more video to be had. All I had to do was replace the 404 error with this and everything works perfect now.
> 
> Other than that Desktop 2.4 works almost identically but not as good as TiVo.Net. When it starts the file transfer it estimates a file size, but this size is much more bloated than TiVo.Net's file size is.
> 
> Alright well good luck all, I will stop bugging you and wander back to my thread. I just wanted to give pipakin the solution that we have both been looking for.
> 
> Kevin


I'm not tired of hearing from you ... hope this is the silver bullet !


----------



## greg_burns

windracer said:


> I think there's a problem with the .msi on SourceForge for the latest version. There is a discussion about it here:
> 
> http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?num=1172286140


Interesting, I thought it was just Vista. I don't think I had a problem installing the latest on my XP machine. Need to double check that.


----------



## pepalmer

There is still a problem with the Windows .msi download. I keep getting a corrupted .CAB error message when trying to install. Can this be corrected? I really want to try the software.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## ourdoc

greg_burns said:


> Interesting, I thought it was just Vista. I don't think I had a problem installing the latest on my XP machine. Need to double check that.


I had no problem installing it on my Vista machine, but I did get it when it was first posted, don't know what the status is now..


----------



## MikeTV1_2000

Is it possible to enable the remote-admin option without being on the local machine? I have it installed and running, but cannot access the admin locally as it is a headless machine.

Thanks


----------



## windracer

MikeTV1_2000 said:


> Is it possible to enable the remote-admin option without being on the local machine? I have it installed and running, but cannot access the admin locally as it is a headless machine.


Add the following line to your settings.xml file:


Code:


<RemoteAccess>true</RemoteAccess>


----------



## ocntscha

MikeTV1_2000 said:


> Is it possible to enable the remote-admin option without being on the local machine? I have it installed and running, but cannot access the admin locally as it is a headless machine.


Looks like

<RemoteAccess>true</RemoteAccess>

in settings.xml should work.

So, you don't have any web browsers on that thing at all?


----------



## MikeTV1_2000

I didn't. I threw Lynx on there and was able to get in enough to enable the feature. But the information here is usefull to others in the future.


----------



## Sarnie24

Sarnie24 said:


> I'm having a problem running the newest version of TiVo.Net. I was using version 3 successfully but I wanted to move TiVo.Net to a different hard drive and I couldn't figure out how so I deleted everything then went to download it again and I keep getting a message that says " The cabinet file '_C438E0DA6D445DFF3724A1ABED0663F4' required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package." Does anyone know what this means and how I can fix it?


After I posted this I read that someone else installed an earlier version so I tried to do that also, but it would not install because it said the program already exists. I went to Add/Remove Programs and even though I had manually deleted TiVo.Net it was still there, so I tried to remove it and it said that it couldn't find the files to remove and then had a fatal error and would not uninstall. I tried removing everything that said TiVo.Net in the registry, but that didn't work either. Next I reset my computer to 2 days prior and TiVo.Net was back but not working. So now I'm stuck it won't delete so I can download a working version and the one that's on the computer doesn't work. Can anyone help? I've also posted this request for help in the 'Help' forum for TiVo.Net but no one has replied. Oh, I'm only using Windows XP, no Vista yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Well I've done some more testing with NSXML and got it all good to go here.




























NEW GUI
The ability to output the settings.xml with any changes made in the prefpane is now supported.
Added a button for rescanning but I cannot get the code to pause for a second while executing some commands so it does it too quickly and it does not work. PM me if you are good with Cocoa and know how to do this 

Read the readme 
TivoMonoMac & PrefPane


----------



## symesmd

Great application. It seems to me there should be some way of having the service automatically scan the directory for changes every xx minutes instead of having to manually rescan. Am I overlooking this feature?


----------



## windracer

You're not overlooking it ... pipakin hasn't put it in yet.


----------



## greg_burns

Sarnie24 said:


> I tried removing everything that said TiVo.Net in the registry, but that didn't work either. Next I reset my computer to 2 days prior and TiVo.Net was back but not working. So now I'm stuck it won't delete so I can download a working version and the one that's on the computer doesn't work. Can anyone help?


Try this to uninstall the service. Don't know if that will be enough though.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4867863#post4867863


----------



## rambler

I'm trying to install this, and one of the first screens stops me and says I need a NET framework thing. The link then takes me to a page with about 25 choices. I tried one (a 22 meg file) and it didn't work. Which NET thing am I after?

Thanks.


----------



## Enrique

I ma getting this when i try to install how do i fix this:


----------



## windracer

Enrique said:


> I ma getting this when i try to install how do i fix this:


I know this is a long thread, but go back one page:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4922794&&#post4922794


----------



## Enrique

windracer said:


> I know this is a long thread, but go back one page:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4922794&&#post4922794


ok thanks.


----------



## lateknight

windracer said:


> I know this is a long thread, but go back one page:


Awesome, I just edited a screen shot of this down to post it...thanks!


----------



## lateknight

Okay, so after reading that forum thread, I installed the program from the .zip file, and opened TivoMono.exe I'm not sure what it does, other than saying "System Started!" All of the documentation appears to be for ffmpeg. I see that there are files for the User Interface, but I'm not sure how to launch it. Also, I found the settings.xml file, but I'm not sure what to put in there. Any suggestions? Any info on when the more-idiot-proof .msi file will be fixed? Thanks!


----------



## greg_burns

rambler said:


> I'm trying to install this, and one of the first screens stops me and says I need a NET framework thing. The link then takes me to a page with about 25 choices. I tried one (a 22 meg file) and it didn't work. Which NET thing am I after?
> 
> Thanks.


Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable


----------



## lateknight

So I just took off TivoMono, not sure if it's not for Windows, but that's the impression that I got. I installed 0.9.6a and that seems to work well. Looking forward to installing the new version when it works!


----------



## dlfl

I've been testing pyTivo heavily the last couple of days and I think KRKeegan has cracked the file-size/end-of-transfer problem, as he stated in an earlier post in this thread. See this post in the pyTivo thread  for a detailed explanation of how it works.

Hope this can be implemented in Tivo.Net!


----------



## lateknight

So I've been able to transfer over a few .avi files just to test things. What I was trying to do now was to transfer over an episode of 24 that I got off of iTunes (I missed it last week). I saw that .m4v files are supported, but when I tried to do it (I also changed the video and audio quality to medium...) nothing happened. I've been able to transfer .avi files since then, but still nothing off of iTunes. Is this a copy-protection problem compliments of Apple? Thanks for the help!


----------



## lateknight

So I have to post one other worthless post before I can post my error message b/c it contains something that's interpreted as a URL...sorry


----------



## lateknight

I get the following error when I try to transfer over a video file from iTunes to the TiVo: The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)

This is a fatal error which either slows everything WAY down, or freezes my TiVo when trying to stop the recording which isn't going anyway requiring a reboot. Thoughts? 

Sorry about all the messages, thanks for all the help...this is a great thread!


----------



## windracer

My guess would be the Apple Fairplay DRM is getting in the way and causing the crash.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

*[email protected]*, your link is NOT working to get the new pref panel.
Can you please re-post it? I assume it is still 10.4 only, right?

Also, yes, TDN does NOT work with Itunes stuff. (DRM issues) it is a similar issue wht MS-DVR files don't work either. ffmpeg des NOT unprotect this stuff. I guess the Itunes fanatics will have to make do with 'Apple TV' whenever it comes out.


----------



## Fofer

[email protected] said:


> Read the readme
> TivoMonoMac & PrefPane


Yeah, just came to post about the link not working.

BTW thanks for the excellent work, [email protected] it's very much appreciated!


----------



## [email protected]

Fofer said:


> Yeah, just came to post about the link not working.
> 
> BTW thanks for the excellent work, [email protected] it's very much appreciated!


Link is fixed... sorry about that guys. Yes it is still 10.4 unfortunately the programming aspect (NSXML) was not available in 10.3 so if I made one for 10.3 it could only start and stop the process.


----------



## rambler

lateknight said:


> Okay, so after reading that forum thread, I installed the program from the .zip file, and opened TivoMono.exe I'm not sure what it does, other than saying "System Started!" All of the documentation appears to be for ffmpeg. I see that there are files for the User Interface, but I'm not sure how to launch it. Also, I found the settings.xml file, but I'm not sure what to put in there. Any suggestions? Any info on when the more-idiot-proof .msi file will be fixed? Thanks!


I got as far as you did, after adding a "video" directory. But then nothing but the black screen, "system started, q for quit" or whatever. Think I will try an older msi version this evening.....


----------



## windracer

The black screen with "System started" is all you _will_ see.

After you have that running, try pointing your browser to http://localhost:9033 and you should see the TiVo.Net Admin interface. You can configure it from there.


----------



## lateknight

windracer said:


> The black screen with "System started" is all you _will_ see.
> 
> After you have that running, try pointing your browser to http://localhost:9033 and you should see the TiVo.Net Admin interface. You can configure it from there.


Thanks...I actually just went back one version and installed the .msi Seems to work well except for Apple ability to thwart my attempts to transfer m4v files downloaded from iTunes.


----------



## [email protected]

I wouldn't blame apple afterall it won't with with ANY OTHER TYPE OF DRMED FILE. Blame the content companies which insist on DRM or maybe use other questionable means to acquire your video.


----------



## lateknight

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't blame apple afterall it won't with with ANY OTHER TYPE OF DRMED FILE. Blame the content companies which insist on DRM or maybe use other questionable means to acquire your video.


Just reinforces the use of methods involving questionable legality to get videos on my TiVo  If only I could use that as my defense when sued by the MPAA and RIAA...oh well


----------



## dwgsp

I have be traveling for the past 3+ weeks, so I have not upgraded since installing version 0.8.0a. It seems to work ok, but I am wondering: is there a more recent stable version that I should install? It sounds like some folks are having trouble installing the most recent release (a CAB file issue).

Thanks!
/Don


----------



## morac

The latest version is pretty stable and when (if?) Pipakin implements the changes KRKeegan recommended it will be near perfect.

BTW it's been 2 weeks since Pipakin said he was going to bed and there hasn't been any posts from him here or on his forums. Anyone know if he is all right?


----------



## Sam Lowry

dwgsp said:


> I have be traveling for the past 3+ weeks, so I have not upgraded since installing version 0.8.0a. It seems to work ok, but I am wondering: is there a more recent stable version that I should install? It sounds like some folks are having trouble installing the most recent release (a CAB file issue).
> 
> Thanks!
> /Don


I was using .97a and couldn't get it to transfer successfully. .9.1a seems to be the way to go- works great! Not sure what's different.
SL


----------



## [email protected]

I also made an installer for tivomono, pkill (which is needed for the prefpane) and the preference pane for Mac OS X 10.4+

TivoMonoMac Installer


----------



## calimada

Sorry, if i'm posting in the wrong forum, but i got an hr10-250 which has zipper/rbautch tweak's on it and is network capable...

Will Tivo Net work for me? My tivo HR10-250 is still running 3.1.15f system software

I have it installed on my xp machine, but tivo doesn't see the files on my PC running tivo net...

Do I need to 6.2, 6.3c, etc.? or will this only work on certain tivo boxes...

I'm very new to the idea of transferring files from one tivo to another or sending files back and forth between tivo and my pc, so any point in the right direction would be appreciated.

I did some more digging and found that the hr10-250 can never do MRV, even if i use a post OS 4.0 (i.e. 6.3c)...

just curious why can't the hr10-250 do MRV? never saw that question answered...


----------



## Leo_N

calimada said:


> Sorry, if i'm posting in the wrong forum, but i got an hr10-250 which has zipper/rbautch tweak's on it and is network capable...
> 
> Will Tivo Net work for me? My tivo HR10-250 is still running 3.1.15f system software
> 
> I have it installed on my xp machine, but tivo doesn't see the files on my PC running tivo net...
> 
> Do I need to 6.2, 6.3c, etc.? or will this only work on certain tivo boxes...
> 
> I'm very new to the idea of transferring files from one tivo to another or sending files back and forth between tivo and my pc, so any point in the right direction would be appreciated.
> 
> I did some more digging and found that the hr10-250 can never do MRV, even if i use a post OS 4.0 (i.e. 6.3c)...
> 
> just curious why can't the hr10-250 do MRV? never saw that question answered...


It can't do MRV or TTG stuff because DirecTV didn't want TiVo enabling it. Not sure if there are hacks out there that will work or not.


----------



## lilzark

Can you help? I am trying to get this running on a Mac. The installations seemed to go fine, but I just keep getting this error - "Address already in use" (I cannot post the full error message because I am a new poster and it thinks it's a URL.) 
I don't know if it matters, I have Tivo Desktop, but it is turned off. Thanks for any help, this is new and complex stuff for me.


----------



## [email protected]

I've never seen that error before, perhaps you should register at pipakins forum and post it there. I don't think there is a restriction on his forum. If I see the error I may be able to help.


----------



## cdf12345

Is there a way for Tivonet to "see" video files in multiple hard drives?

I have a video directory on two different hard drives, but I can only seem to get tivo net to see only directory at a time.

In the documentation, it says it will parse .lnk shortcuts, but I cant seem to get that to work.


Any ideas?


----------



## windracer

cdf12345 said:


> Is there a way for Tivonet to "see" video files in multiple hard drives?


Just add the multiple folders to your Directory list, separated by commas.


----------



## cmtk05

yeah were is Pipakin? Did Tivos latest 2.4 desktop run him out?


----------



## cdf12345

windracer said:


> Just add the multiple folders to your Directory list, separated by commas.


Where exactly are you talking about?

in the Tivo.net Administration page? I tried that and tivo.net didnt see any files when I put in multiple directories separated by commas.

Im using 0.9.7a because I cant get the newer release to install because of that CAB error.


----------



## windracer

cdf12345 said:


> I tried that and tivo.net didnt see any files when I put in multiple directories separated by commas.


Whoops. You might have to use a semicolon, not comma.

http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?num=1171293818


----------



## cdf12345

The semi colon did the trick!

Thanks!


----------



## aringhof

Why would anyone download a program onto your home computer. hope you guys dont use online banking, paypal, or pay your credit cards online. to anyone that downloaded this program, you esspentially gave this guy the keys to your house.


----------



## aringhof

now having said that... where can I get the software again, it sounds like a wonderful idea!!!


----------



## morac

aringhof said:


> Why would anyone download a program onto your home computer. hope you guys dont use online banking, paypal, or pay your credit cards online. to anyone that downloaded this program, you esspentially gave this guy the keys to your house.


The good thing about open source software is you can look at the code and see exactly what it is doing.

Oh and you can download it here.


----------



## KRKeegan

aringhof said:


> Why would anyone download a program onto your home computer. hope you guys dont use online banking, paypal, or pay your credit cards online. to anyone that downloaded this program, you esspentially gave this guy the keys to your house.


Please tell me you were attempting to be funny. Otherwise please do a little research before making such a sweeping statement, it just makes you look like a fool.

Anyone who installs a program on their computer should only do so if they trust the security of the program. The posting of over 1000 replies to this software and the availability of the source code I think provide more than enough evidence that you can trust this software.

Additionally accusing someone who has donated countless hours for other's enjoyment of being a malicious hacker just is not nice.

Thanks Pipakin keep up the good work.


----------



## ocntscha

KRKeegan said:


> Additionally accusing someone who has donated countless hours for other's enjoyment of being a malicious hacker just is not nice.
> 
> Thanks Pipakin keep up the good work.


Hmm, well it is kind of odd how Pipakin got us all engrossed in this and suddenly vanished off the face the earth. Could it all have been a ploy? Perhaps he's emptied all our bank accounts and is currently sipping Margaritas on a beach in Peru.


----------



## KRKeegan

ocntscha said:


> Hmm, well it is kind of odd how Pipakin got us all engrossed in this and suddenly vanished off the face the earth. Could it all have been a ploy? Perhaps he's emptied all our bank accounts and is currently sipping Margaritas on a beach in Peru.


I think it is more likely he spent the money repairing the water damage to his house.


----------



## bschuler2007

Yep... he's on the beach alright. Imagine the cunning mastermind behind this. He not only MAKES a good program that works.. he even makes MAC and Linux versions. All the while charging nothing. Then he makes a website, etc.. All just to sweaten the pot before taking us all down.. My is he evil  What ever happened to the the 2kb download scriptkiddie hackers? 

Honestly.. I think he is just busy.. PLUS he's probably concerned Tivo will pull the rug out on his program (easily possible) just to irk us if it gets TOO popular. 

Honestly, My idea is that if ya need an answer real bad.. just donate an amount large enough to get his attention. I donated just cuz it's a great program, without wich, I probably wouldn't use Tivo.


----------



## sytyguy

I have been following this thread for some time now, mainly because I have a SA Tivo, and this software sounded very exciting, but then I realized that I have most of my movies on DVD, including everything I recorded via my camcorder. Plus, I have a computer hooked up to my Sceptre TV via DVI-HDMI, which I watch movies in 1080p.

So the stupid question is, why would I want to pursue this course, is there any benefit to me?

TIA,

Rich


----------



## windracer

aringhof said:


> Why would anyone download a program onto your home computer. hope you guys dont use online banking, paypal, or pay your credit cards online. to anyone that downloaded this program, you esspentially gave this guy the keys to your house.


So you don't download any programs except from developers you know personally? That's pretty harsh ...


----------



## rambler

sytyguy said:


> I have been following this thread for some time now, mainly because I have a SA Tivo, and this software sounded very exciting, but then I realized that I have most of my movies on DVD, including everything I recorded via my camcorder. Plus, I have a computer hooked up to my Sceptre TV via DVI-HDMI, which I watch movies in 1080p.
> 
> So the stupid question is, why would I want to pursue this course, is there any benefit to me?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Rich


It's not the kill, it's the thrill of the chase.


----------



## sytyguy

> It's not the kill, it's the thrill of the chase.


So I guess that means there is no sense in me following this thread?

Seriously, I am not being sarcastic, and I mean no disrespect to the author, I commend him, what an achievement he has accomplishment.

Anyway, many thanks for a great thread.


----------



## windracer

I don't (and won't) use TiVo.Net to move all of my DVDs into electronic format.

I use it to move downloaded content (video podcasts, DivX files, etc.) onto my TiVo so I can watch it on a television instead of my PC.


----------



## cmtk05

ok so things are quiet and no new dev, what's up with everyone? 

I am still on either 8 or 9.1, only ones i can get to work.


----------



## cmtk05

I have had this for a long time. Anytime i convert divx/xvid to mpeg my audio is way to loud. I have to put the tv on 4 or 5 when the action starts. however when there is talking i have to turn it to 7. Any way to normalize this?


----------



## Chew

I've searched and searched through this thread and cannot find an answer to my question that works. I've also tried by installing three different versions 0.8.0a, 0.9.1a, and 0.9.7a (0.9.7a fixed doesn't install at all, "cabinet error").

Every time, the same thing happens: The folder is available in Now Playing and the files show up in the folder. I click on a file to start the transfer and it states it "has been added to the To Do list".....where it sits. Even rebooting the TiVo doesn't help. The error log shows "specified network name is no longer available".

How do I fix this?


----------



## xWayne

Hi. I have just set up my series 2 TiVo, attached to my wireless LAN, TiVo is working in the Livingroom fine.

I found this discussion and red the first 10 or pages and the last couple of pages. I downloaded 0.9.7a-fixed and tried to install. Got the corrupted CAB error. 

Successfully installed 0.9.1a. When I go to File Manager, I see the 2 videos I am using as a test. If I check one (or both) files, fill in the text boxes, and click the Update button, I get an error that, when viewed with a debugger, reads:

"An unhandled exception of type 'System.NullReferenceException' occurred in TiVoDotNetBase.dll"

"Additional information: Object referrence not set to an instance of an object."

At this point, the TiVo_Net service is stopped.

Has anyone seen this? I guess I'll try to uninstall and install a previous version.

Great idea. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## cdf12345

I just started having the exact same problem after it had been working fine for a few weeks. I wonder if Tivo did something to block out tivo.net's access to try and sell the $25 upgrade to tivo desktop........that plus lack of communication from the author makes me think something might be up.



Chew said:


> I've searched and searched through this thread and cannot find an answer to my question that works. I've also tried by installing three different versions 0.8.0a, 0.9.1a, and 0.9.7a (0.9.7a fixed doesn't install at all, "cabinet error").
> 
> Every time, the same thing happens: The folder is available in Now Playing and the files show up in the folder. I click on a file to start the transfer and it states it "has been added to the To Do list".....where it sits. Even rebooting the TiVo doesn't help. The error log shows "specified network name is no longer available".
> 
> How do I fix this?


----------



## Chew

Temporary solution that worked this time: Rebooted the TiVo, picked a ready-to-go file from "My TiVo Recordings" folder that transfers via standard GoBack, then added a TiVo.Net file. 

Hopefully this process will work in the future, minus the reboot.


----------



## greg_burns

Chew said:


> Every time, the same thing happens: The folder is available in Now Playing and the files show up in the folder. I click on a file to start the transfer and it states it "has been added to the To Do list".....where it sits. Even rebooting the TiVo doesn't help. The error log shows "specified network name is no longer available".





cdf12345 said:


> I just started having the exact same problem after it had been working fine for a few weeks.


Mine worked for awhile, then stopped, then started again on one of my tivo. Always worked on the other. The only thing that has been changing has been the free space on my Tivo... I think the problem is related to that somehow.


----------



## ourdoc

cdf12345 said:


> I just started having the exact same problem after it had been working fine for a few weeks. I wonder if Tivo did something to block out tivo.net's access to try and sell the $25 upgrade to tivo desktop........that plus lack of communication from the author makes me think something might be up.


I don't believe TiVo would do this, and mine continues to work as it has since I installed it. It has it's problems, but it does work with all of my S2 TiVos. I would imagine the author also has RL things to attend to.


----------



## Chew

I give up. 

In addition to the earlier problems, when I actually _did_ get it to work: it took a 45 minute show three times that length to transfer (I have a 3ghz processor, I would hope conversion speed isn't the issue there). I have a 16:9 TV and when I had it set for 16:9, it came out impossible to watch. I set it for 4:3 and it plays fine, but when you have a 16:9 TV show on a 16:9 TV....you kinda want to have it fill the screen.

So it's back to 1:1 transfer time with standard GoBack and the Videora TiVo Converter (which fills the 16:9 screen nicely).


----------



## cdf12345

greg_burns said:


> Mine worked for awhile, then stopped, then started again on one of my tivo. Always worked on the other. The only thing that has been changing has been the free space on my Tivo... I think the problem is related to that somehow.


Hmm I now believe you're on to something there. I deleted a bunch of shows on my Humax DVD-R 800 tivo and blammo! it suddenly is transfering shows without problem again. I think the confusion is that if Tivo.net cant find enough space, it sends the message to the tivo that something else is already in the transfer queue. We assume it's a bad error message, but it might be the only error message Tivo.net has the ability to display.

So if you're having the problem of nothing in your transfer queue, but tivo telling you it'll transfer your show after the others have finished, cancel the transfer, delete some shows then try to transfer it again.

Worked for me!

On a serious note, I dont know pipkin at all, has anyone been in contact with him at all recently. I understand that real life does suck us away from time to time, but with it being this long, I'm starting to worry about him.

Anyone heard from him at all?


----------



## windracer

Unfortunately, no. He hasn't been around on his own forums either. He had some RL water issues, so it's possible those are still keeping him busy.


----------



## dlfl

Taking nothing away from Pipakin and his admirable effort, if you are having trouble with Tivo.Net and don't want to wait for improvements, give pyTivo  a look. It has undergone major improvements in the last several weeks, including:

1. Lists .tivo files and tivo-compatible mpeg2 files and transfers them without re-encoding.
2. What appears to be a true solution to the file size estimate/end of transfer issue.
3. Just launch it with a shortcut. It automatically scans all eligible files into the NPL for as many directories (and automatically, subdirectories) as you care to enter into its simple config file.

It does require you to install Python but that's simple, easy and free.
If you decide to try it, get the latest version (173 as of this writing) and look at the last few posts in the thread for the latest info.


----------



## [email protected]

I could not make heads nor tales on how to get pyTivo working on my mac... yes I installed python it looks like it may be working but does not show on the tivo's NPL. I also dislike having to run it from not only the CLI but worse... the python's environment (IDLE).


----------



## cdf12345

i've noticed some of my video files show up as 0:00 under duration in the Tivo program information page. And I cannot transfer these videos. As far as i know these are Divx or Xvid files, and I have other divx and xvid that work fine. When I try to transfer these I get the "has been queued / will transfer when other transfers finish" even though I have no other transfers.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## [email protected]

I bet ffmpeg is not liking those files and hence why they show up with 0:00 duration. AVI is simply a container format and the internal video track and audio track can be a lot of different file types. So that's my guess... any pattern or anything special with those AVIs with 0:00 duration?


----------



## Chew

dlfl said:


> Taking nothing away from Pipakin and his admirable effort, if you are having trouble with Tivo.Net and don't want to wait for improvements, give pyTivo  a look.


pyTiVo never installed for me. I tried three times and the install got about 80% done and....stopped.


----------



## dlfl

Chew said:


> pyTiVo never installed for me. I tried three times and the install got about 80% done and....stopped.


Don't want to make this a pyTivo thread. I suggest any problems with pyTivo be posted on the pyTivo thread  -- and if you haven't tried it within the last couple of weeks, things may be different now.


----------



## pufftissue

1. Can you do this on a series 3?
2. What is the video quality like? Does the Tivo have some type of deinterlacing and other stuff to spruce up the pic?


----------



## Fofer

pufftissue said:


> 1. Can you do this on a series 3?


No, the Series 3 doesn't support this kind of video transfer (TiVo To Go and GoBack)...at least not yet.


----------



## cdf12345

Ive noticed if download the alternative version of the encoder (ffmpeg)
it is able to convert the avi files that wouldnt work previously (the ones that showed up as 0:00 length).

Interesting...

The files are http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185&package_id=219395&release_id=481183

if anyone else has the same issues.


----------



## cmtk05

I have heard that the dtv h20 has networking enabled. Anyone know if this is true? I would love to go to sat but i need the tivo to go function.


----------



## akaye

Hmm...Interesting stuff here. I've been away from this forum for too long it seems....
Would one these tools let me, say, watch a (virtual) DVD that I have on the computer on my Tivo?

thx,
AK


----------



## Stirfry714

Okay, I got this installed, and I see the Tivo.NET server on my Tivo. But no videos are in the directory I selected.... and I made sure they were supported - .avi files.

Had to use the TiVoDotNet-0.9.7a (2007-02-20 16:05) .msi installer, the "-fixed" one gave Cabinet errors.

It says on the Tivo screen "The Tivo.Net Server.... has no recordings..."

I noticed in the error log these messages (I moved the directory around a bit to see if that would help, but no dice):

Source Message
mscorlib Could not find a part of the path 'C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos'. 
mscorlib Could not find a part of the path 'Z:\Archive\Video'.

The severity on both is "Minor". But if it can't find the path, that seems like a pretty big issue.

Any ideas?


----------



## BoyScout

akaye said:


> Hmm...Interesting stuff here. I've been away from this forum for too long it seems....
> Would one these tools let me, say, watch a (virtual) DVD that I have on the computer on my Tivo?
> 
> thx,
> AK


Yes, it does. However, the VOBs show up as their actual name that they are saved on your PC. If you rename to something meaningful and combine them on the PC, you have something pretty useful.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Allright!! New Project for me. I got my 24" Imac today. I shall embark on a new dangerous trip as I attempt to run Tivodotnet in both OS X (10.4, as my friend *[email protected]* required, I'll send you the bill soon) and in Windows XP via Parallels. Let's see, so far:

- Wife got mad at the purchase, but its my B'day next week!
- Got the latest OSX update 10.4.9
- Installed Parallels latest build
- Installed Windows XP
- Got Mono 
- Got Aaron's Pref Pane working
- Streaming an .avi to the Tivo as I type this. All seems well
- Installing MS Framework 2.0

More to come soon. I hope it works both ways:

To Do:

Try to run TDN pointing to a Samba Server Network Attached Storage
If that fails, connect via USB Drive (windows and Mac)

Long way to go, but the night is young. Wish me luck! Updates as I lose my sanity bit by bit in my quest.

*Pipakin*, whenever you are, thanks dude and I hope the water damage is fixed. We miss you!

*[email protected]*, I bet $100 I'll be bugging you soon!

Update #1: 9.7 failed to install (the CAB error message) 9.1a seems to have installed. Plus no one tells you the right-click does NOT work in Windows using the Apple Mighty Mouse. I gotta figure it out.

Update #2: Windows shows TDN active, The webpage opens fine, the log shows the 2 test files, but the Windows TDN is not showing in the 'Now Playing' list... BUT, I have the Mac transferring a file right now, I wonder if the Tivo can only handle ONLY ONE instance of Tivodotnet at a time. I'll try later shutting down the Mac version and running the Windows one by itself tomorrow. Bummer, I was hoping to see the two connections hand by hand. Has anyone run two instances of TDN at at time, from different computers? (or maybe TDN is tied to IP address, and it would be only one address despite running Mac and Windows in parallels)

Update #3: As an aside My old G4, 10.3 Imac couldn't handle TivoDecodeManager, but now it works! Sweeet!

Update#4: No Joy (yet) The network went down last night. (IP conflict?) I lost a partial download completely from the Mac. This morning I installed TivoDesktop on Windows but it can't see the Tivos. Trying to open the connections within WIndows to the Tivos


----------



## windracer

Stirfry714 said:


> Source Message
> mscorlib Could not find a part of the path 'C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos'.
> mscorlib Could not find a part of the path 'Z:\Archive\Video'.
> 
> The severity on both is "Minor". But if it can't find the path, that seems like a pretty big issue.
> 
> Any ideas?


Make sure you've got the trailing slash on each folder.


----------



## [email protected]

ciscokidinsf said:


> *[email protected]*, I bet $100 I'll be bugging you soon!


Don't bet money... your wife was already mad at you! 
Good to hear that the mac side sounds like it's working without any problems. I'm not a windows guy but make sure you did the port forwarding in windows firewall that has been discussed multiple times. Let me know if you want to be a guinea pig for any other mac TivoMono things I've got going on. I may try to take KRKeegan's advice on how to fix the disappearing transfers issue and build that for mono. Shame pipakin didn't post the 0.9.7 SRC on source forge or all these invalid cab errors could have been fixed by a build from SRC and I could have the mac side on that version as well.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Well, it got really stressed (Me dealing with Network issues is like a caveman staring at medical tools, ...I eventually figure it out, but is very ugly while I learn) And I didn't got it going until 20 minutes ago. (though I was out most of today)

But.....

We got liftoff!! (Not the Viagra kind) right now I got 2 TDN sessions running, one from Windows, One from Mac.  God, I'm so Happy!! They are both working OK I hope (testing small videos right now) and they seem ok. 

Yesterday, TivoToGo in Windows couldn't even see the Tivos. (I could ping them though) So I was baffled. I saw a couple of suggestions in the Paralells forums. Here is what I did (I'm not 100% sure which one did the trick) So try them all:

What I did was:

-Disable the 'Parallels Network Adapter' within Windows and add a new one to connect directly to the 'Realtek Network Adapter' that the Mac uses. 

- Went to the Network properties within windows and check mark all sharing

- Firewall is off

-On The Paralells application menu VM Configuration I switched the Network Adapter status to 'Bridge Ethernet' 

So after that, TivoToGo came back and correctly connected to the Tivos. Then TDN in Windows worked. Tempting the Gods, I ran the Mac version... and it all works! (I hope)

Problem is my network is so freakin' slow right now. I'm going to switch to ''g" (from b/g hybrid) speed tomorrow, I'll replace an older USB adapter in a laptop and I might be able to get more speed. 

Next step will be to get the Network Storage attached to both systems. And see if I can run the directories from an external hard drive. (I will need help here for sure)


----------



## windracer

ciscokidinsf said:


> Next step will be to get the Network Storage attached to both systems. And see if I can run the directories from an external hard drive. (I will need help here for sure)


That should work just fine ... I have TDN running on a Linux machine and my Videos folder is on a Buffalo Linkstation which my Linux box sees as a Samba share.


----------



## eldonjon72

Did you have to do anything special in downloading that file? The downloaded alternative version is named ffmpeg.exe - and there are alot of other files there with it. Did you just rename the file to ffmpeg_mp2.exe & ignore the other files or was there more to it? I'm really wondering since the file sizes are so different.

[edit] dumb dumb dumb  I was looking at the file while it was still zipped - the files are exactly the same size unzipped.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Is *pipakin* still MIA?

Just asking. Traffic around here is low. Where is the other Tivodotnet thread?

Something weird is going on with my network and the performance of different programs that communicate with the Tivos. TivoDotNet in Mac is running along at OK speed. I was hoping for faster processing compared to my old G4, but I guess the bottleneck is my network speed.

TivoToGo in parallels is so slow. Dunno why that is. One hour of content is taking all night. My puny laptop takes two hours to transfer on a b/g network.

However, TivoDecodeManager is also slow and so far has not completed a single transfer. Methinks due to potential legal issues against Roxio and their $100 Tivo software that TDM has been somewhat crippled. Although the website is very clear that for some users TDM would be incredible slow.

Also, I forgot my Tivo wireless adapters were the 'b' kind. I tracked the 'g' ones on ebay. They are hard to get as the USB D-Link DWL G122 has to be the older hardware version (version A) to work with the Tivos. If you buy the most recent one (Hardware version B) Tivo no longer supports that. (no drivers!) So I'll see if I gain some speed by going 'g' speed only on all my devices.

BING! Just had an idea... could we use TDN to send DRIVERS to the Tivo Box? (assuming of course that Tivo searches everyhere in the hard drives to get a driver, that way we could use any USB adapter available) ideas? comments?


----------



## tadtadtadtadtad

After running TDN-0.9.5a-fixed for a few weeks on WinXP SP2 It stopped working. So i figured I upgrade to the latest release TDN-0.9.7a-fixed. I get this error

_The cabinet file '_C438E0DA6D445DFF3724A1ABED0663F4' required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package._

And I have to cancel the install. So now neither installation works for me. Any ideas where I can look to solve my problem. Prior to all this the uploaded movies worked perfectly.

I tried to find this error in the thread but could not.

Tadtadtadtadtad


----------



## windracer

tadtadtadtadtad said:


> I tried to find this error in the thread but could not.


It's referenced quite a few times ... here and here are two quick examples I found.

Yes, this is a known issue with that "fixed" MSI. It was the last thing posted before pipakin disappeared so there has not been a newer release.

_edit:_ nevermind, I see you found the thread over on the TDN forum.


----------



## scott816

Has anyone attempted to contact Philip outside of this forum? He did register a domain so a quick whois search I am sure would reveal some contact info. I am not sure if it would be appropriate to try and contact a person in the real world after interacting with them solely in forum. There sure is a big mystery here though. What happened to the TIVO.NET god? I know he had the flood but that was a long time ago. Just a thought.


----------



## rjdafoe

I am not sure that this has been specified before, I could not seem to find it in this thread, but I could have missed it.

Will this work on a zippered Direct Tivo? I am using 6.2 and used the patch script to upgrade to 6.3.


On google, I have found references to HMO enabled on 6.2 of these units, but I have also found references that it is not.

Thanks


----------



## ajayabb

Tivodot Net is stuck on a transfer. when I attempt to transfer a show to my S2 is says that a transfer is in progress and It will add the transfer to the TO DO list; yet never does. I restarted TIVo and reinstalled TIVO dot Net all to no avail.


----------



## windracer

rjdafoe said:


> Will this work on a zippered Direct Tivo? I am using 6.2 and used the patch script to upgrade to 6.3.


No. You only have HMO and TiVo.Net requires HME, which is only in version 7.x of the software and higher.


----------



## windracer

ajayabb said:


> Tivodot Net is stuck on a transfer. when I attempt to transfer a show to my S2 is says that a transfer is in progress and It will add the transfer to the TO DO list; yet never does.


Anything in the log? Sounds like maybe ffmpeg is having a problem ...


----------



## ourdoc

ajayabb said:


> Tivodot Net is stuck on a transfer. when I attempt to transfer a show to my S2 is says that a transfer is in progress and It will add the transfer to the TO DO list; yet never does. I restarted TIVo and reinstalled TIVO dot Net all to no avail.


Are you on Vista? I know on mine if I don't change the binding address to the IP address instead of the address like fe80::d4a0:fd2d:d155:d1f3%3 I got that problem, after selecting the IP it was fine. This has to be done each time the service is started. I think it is something to do with IPv6.. not sure, not a coder here


----------



## rjdafoe

windracer said:


> No. You only have HMO and TiVo.Net requires HME, which is only in version 7.x of the software and higher.


Thanks, thats too bad, I am looking for something that could replace TivoServer and was hoping this would be it. Oh Well.


----------



## wrg

Try over at his forum http://www.satellite-of-love.org/



scott816 said:


> Has anyone attempted to contact Philip outside of this forum? He did register a domain so a quick whois search I am sure would reveal some contact info. I am not sure if it would be appropriate to try and contact a person in the real world after interacting with them solely in forum. There sure is a big mystery here though. What happened to the TIVO.NET god? I know he had the flood but that was a long time ago. Just a thought.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Hey *[email protected]*, this is how I mapped the Netwrok Storage in my mac :

smb://Fjgnas/SHARE/TivoTDN/

However, if I add this to the TDN diredtory location app, it fails. (and as usual, I CANNOT find it in terminal) Help, please?

Also, FYI. I haven't been abel to connect TivoToGo to the attached storage either. There is another thread here in the forums that says that my specific type of NAS (Buffalo Terastaion) is kinda hinky and cannot be the depository of videos using TivoDesktop.


----------



## eldonjon72

I've had the same problem, the only way I've been able to unstick it is to go into the To Do list on the Tivo, make sure all transfers are cancelled/deleted, then reboot the Tivo.

It seems to only happen when you cancel a transfer before it is finished transferring. (and never, EVER cancel a transfer from within the program on the PC! Guaranteed to monkey it up like this).


----------



## Leo Valiant

I think we should give the guy his privacy. If he wanted to be here he would.


----------



## windracer

eldonjon72 said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me...I'm just too chicken to do it - but I'll provide the info!


Maybe you should edit that out ... it might be publicly available but I doubt he'd want it posted here like that.


----------



## windracer

ciscokidinsf said:


> There is another thread here in the forums that says that my specific type of NAS (Buffalo Terastaion) is kinda hinky and cannot be the depository of videos using TivoDesktop.


Well, I'm not using a Mac, but I am running TDN on Linux and all of my videos are on a Buffalo Linkstation (250gb) running the OpenLink firmware ... and using the samba share works just fine. You should be able to just put '/Fjgnas/SHARE/TivoTDN/' in your videos path.


----------



## [email protected]

ciscokidinsf said:


> Hey *[email protected]*, this is how I mapped the Netwrok Storage in my mac :
> 
> smb://Fjgnas/SHARE/TivoTDN/
> 
> However, if I add this to the TDN diredtory location app, it fails. (and as usual, I CANNOT find it in terminal) Help, please?


If it mounts on the side bar of a Finder window like most SMB shares and external drives, iDisk, etc... it would be under /Volumes/TivoTDN/ or whatever name it mounts with on the side. Basically look in the /Volumes/ area 

Try that.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Arrrgghhh!!!

Dunno why, but the stupid NAS has a smi-colon in its name, so the TDN app for Mac cannot read the name: Here is what terminal showed:



> computer-2:~ fjguerrero$ ls -l /Volumes/
> total 44
> lrwxr-xr-x 1 root admin 1 Mar 23 01:15 Macintosh HD -> /
> drwx------ 1 fjguerre admin 16384 Mar 23 05:25 WORKGROUP;FJGNAS
> drwxrwxrwx 1 fjguerre fjguerre 2048 Mar 23 01:37 fjguerrero


This stupid NAS is driving me insane. It won't work with TivoDesktop and Mac is giving me grief.


----------



## windracer

Can you just rename the NAS? It's a Buffalo, right? You should be able to do that through the web interface.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

The name in my buffalo is 'FJGNAS' but it mounts in the Mac as 'WORKGROUP;FJGNAS' with the semi-colon there. *[email protected]'s* Pref Pane for the Mac uses semicolons to break the directories.


----------



## windracer

Since the Mac is running Unix, what if you made a symbolic link (i.e., shortcut) elsewhere, pointing to the /Volumes/WORKGROUP;FJGNAS? Then you could reference the symbolic link in TiVo.Net and see if that works?


----------



## [email protected]

ciscokidinsf said:


> The name in my buffalo is 'FJGNAS' but it mounts in the Mac as 'WORKGROUP;FJGNAS' with the semi-colon there. *[email protected]'s* Pref Pane for the Mac uses semicolons to break the directories.


It's not that my prefpane uses semi-colons to separate additional directories it's that TiVo.Net and TivoMono uses them to separate additional directories... 

Shame I don't have your NAS drive... I use a ximeta one and it works fine with TiVo.Net and was only like $45.

You could mount it through the terminal window:
mount_smbfs -W workgroup //[email protected]/folder ./mntpoint

This way you can call it whatever you want when it mounts sans semi-colon.
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20020610225855377


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Thanks guys. Maybe I'm almost there. I tried this one, which seemed to work, except that the Finder cannot find the newly created volume



> francisco-guerreros-computer-2:/Volumes fjguerrero$ mount_smbfs //[email protected]/share /Volumes/Share
> Password:
> francisco-guerreros-computer-2:/Volumes fjguerrero$ ls
> Macintosh HD Share
> francisco-guerreros-computer-2:/Volumes fjguerrero$
> francisco-guerreros-computer-2:/Volumes fjguerrero$ mount_smbfs //[email protected]/share /Volumes/Share
> Password:
> francisco-guerreros-computer-2:/Volumes fjguerrero$ ls
> Macintosh HD Share
> francisco-guerreros-computer-2:/Volumes fjguerrero$ cd Share
> francisco-guerreros-computer-2:/Volumes/Share fjguerrero$ ls
> AV-Files The Boondocks - Archos Tivo Files
> Movie Files Tivo TivoTDN


It looks all cool. I didn't know I had to restart 'Finder' to get the volume to show and mount. After then it found the volume. I placed the 'good' directory in the TDN app and I placed a small file in there and I am testing it right now. Cross your fingers.

ETA: It frakkin' works!!! YAY! I can free up 50 gigs from the desktop into the NAS I hope.

*[email protected]* beers are on me dude. Thanks to *Windracer* as well.


----------



## saberman

ciscokidinsf said:


> The name in my buffalo is 'FJGNAS' but it mounts in the Mac as 'WORKGROUP;FJGNAS' with the semi-colon there. *[email protected]'s* Pref Pane for the Mac uses semicolons to break the directories.


This may or may not be relevent but I have a WD NAS device and the way it shows up when browsing from a Windows XP machine is in workgroup "WORKGROUP".

When browsing from a Linspire (Linux) box it shows up under:
Entire Network
WORKGROUP
WD-NETCENTER WD-NetCenter
Config
Shared Files

Since most hardware is setup to be Microsoft compatible the buffalo box may also be setup to be in a workgroup called "WORKGROUP".

This advice may be worth what you paid for it -- nothing.


----------



## MichaelK

for someone illiterate- come someone aim me to the spot where I can manually change the output settings? I want to do some experimenting.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

*MichaelK*, that would be the link labeled 'ffmpeg' in the latest version of TDN. (the left hand side of the page) You can change your output settings there, although there aren't that many options.


----------



## MichaelK

thanks- off to fiddle....


----------



## cdf12345

here's a puzzler.

remember before I said i found files that were showing up as 0:00 long?

Well, I have tivo.net running on a PC and my laptop. My laptop is Windows XP Media Edition, and my PC is XP Pro.

I put one of the video files that were showing up as 0:00 on both computers in the Tivo.net shared directory..... and guess what?

The Tivo's see the correct length on the tivo.net server running on my laptop, and see 0:00 on the XP Pro machine.

What the heck does this mean?

(I've done this with several of the files i have had problems with and it's all the same.)


----------



## pufftissue

I have a cabinet file error that says it can not find or it's corrupted when intsalling.

What is the fix? I saw some others reference the problem, but is there a solution? Do I need to reformat my computer or does it have something to do with the wrong .net version?

I have version 3 and 2


----------



## windracer

It's a problem with the installer, not your PC. I believe your only option (on Windows) is to go back to an earlier release.


----------



## ScaryMike

dumbdiety said:


> Just a thought...since TiVo Desktop sees the IP addys of the various TiVos on the network, is there a way TiVo.Net can see those IPs, and then we can assign different aspect ratios to an IP? I've got one TiVo on a 4:3 and another on a 16:9, and this would solve all sorts of problems....


This is a great idea. I also have one 16:9tv and one 4:3tv. Just seconding the request for this feature, assuming Mr. Pipkin ever comes back.

-Mike


----------



## joebar

windracer said:


> It's a problem with the installer, not your PC. I believe your only option (on Windows) is to go back to an earlier release.


That fixed it for me. Thanks!


----------



## Deadpan Science

So I'm running 0.9.7a [.Net], and I'm having a problem with transferred videos not showing up in the now playing list. What version should I go back to?


----------



## ciscokidinsf

0.9.5a seems to be very stable, very few complaints. Though I am a chicken and have stayed on 0.9.1a and it seems to be rock solid. Give that a try.


----------



## ourdoc

Been using 0.9.1a here, the only problem is having to refresh it so that TiVo see's it to setup the transfers. After you set them up it seems to work great.


----------



## ScaryMike

Is there a way to get the Tivo desktop to still serve up photos and mp3s (music photos and more), but not show a server on the now playing list? Now that I'm using tivo.net, I no longer need that server listed, but still want to be able to use the photo features of tivo desktop.


----------



## CuriousMark

ScaryMike said:


> Is there a way to get the Tivo desktop to still serve up photos and mp3s (music photos and more), but not show a server on the now playing list? Now that I'm using tivo.net, I no longer need that server listed, but still want to be able to use the photo features of tivo desktop.


Just empty out the My TiVo Recordings folder on the PC.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Mystery solved! What *Pipakin* has been up to these days! See below:

http://www.cnettv.com/9710-1_53-26870.html

(hehe happy fools day!) 

But seriously, I do hope *Pipakin* resurfaces soon.


----------



## ScaryMike

This is from Pipakin's lovely wife via myspace:


"Thanks for your concern-- it will gratify him to know that people have noticed he's gone missing. He's certainly fine, but work has been taking up a rather overlarge chunk of his time. I'll pressure him to at least stop by and let people know that he's alive.

Have a good weekend!
-sarah "


----------



## windracer

Excellent! :up:


----------



## MichaelK

damn that whole needing to pay the bills thing....


----------



## pcbguy

Okay. I have tried to install 4 different versions. I get the corrupt cab with 0.9.7a.

I also tried 0.9.1, 0.9.5, and 0.9.6 and I get an error that says "The installer has encountered an unexpected error installing this package. This may indicate a problem with this package. The error code is 2869."

I have Vista Home Premium on my laptop. I read that this should work with Vista. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## pcbguy

Fixed it. Disabled the UAC and tried the 0.9.6 and it installed. Just had to read a bit more.


----------



## vasilemj

I also am getting a corrupt cab with 0.9.7a-fixed.msi


----------



## windracer

That's a known problem. You'll need to try an older version.


----------



## Grimm1

Maybe if he got a flood of $5 donations that would get his attention. I don't think anyone here could argue that having this feature added to their TiVo isn't worth at least a one-time $5 donation if not more.

http://sourceforge.net/donate/index.php?group_id=187185


----------



## pcbguy

pcbguy said:


> Fixed it. Disabled the UAC and tried the 0.9.6 and it installed. Just had to read a bit more.


Never mind! It still wouldn't work. It installed but wouldn't do anything.


----------



## Grimm1

I had problems getting it to work at first too. It would not stay binded to my PC's address. I ended up uninstalling IPv6 (I think that's what it was called) and that fixed my problem.


----------



## Swervo

I just had the latest update hit my Tivo today, and now Tivo dawt Net doesn't work quite right if I have multiple folders. Once I go into one folder, then I get that listing for every folder I've got. For instance, if I go into my generic car show folder, then back out and go to my generic comedy show folder, the generic comedy show folder shows all the files from the generic car show folder. The main folder still shows the right files, but all subfolders show the contents of the first subfolder I chose. Stopping and restarting the service resets this, as does rebooting the tivo, but once I choose one subfolder, I'm stuck.

I'm using 0.9.5a, 0.9.6 doesn't seem to want to work for me, and 0.9.7 has the corrupted CAB. Anyone else seeing this, or know of a workaround?

In the meantime, I've got a lot of experience with open source software and I'm moving into a dawt Net developer role at work (I've been developing for years in other languages), so I'll see what I can figure out for it as well.

Just in case, apologies for "dawt", but I'm being filtered on the "URL" thing. That filter could use some regex tweaking...


----------



## Grimm1

Swervo said:


> I just had the latest update hit my Tivo today, and now Tivo dawt Net doesn't work quite right if I have multiple folders. Once I go into one folder, then I get that listing for every folder I've got. For instance, if I go into my generic car show folder, then back out and go to my generic comedy show folder, the generic comedy show folder shows all the files from the generic car show folder. The main folder still shows the right files, but all subfolders show the contents of the first subfolder I chose. Stopping and restarting the service resets this, as does rebooting the tivo, but once I choose one subfolder, I'm stuck.


Does the same thing to me. I can usually clear it by going back out to the NPL and selecting a recorded show so that I can see the shows description etc. When I back out and go back onto tivo.net it seems to clear it so that I can list the contents of another folder.


----------



## dragonlord666

well I tried downloading this from surgeforce three times using the windows installer and all I get is that a cab file is corrupt and it cannot be used - guess I won't be using this to upload files to my tivo.

BUT thanks for trying.


Gaz


----------



## greg_burns

dragonlord666 said:


> well I tried downloading this from surgeforce three times using the windows installer and all I get is that a cab file is corrupt and it cannot be used - guess I won't be using this to upload files to my tivo.
> 
> BUT thanks for trying.
> 
> Gaz


Post #1208


----------



## dragonlord666

Thanks Greg, I had a look around but kept getting either bogged down in the posts or sidetracked onto threads which are not what I'm looking for.

Gaz


----------



## ScaryMike

Until the developer returns, I highly suggest you all check out PyTivo. Its a bit more challangeing to set up, but it works like a charm. I've been using it for a few weeks and I'm really happy with it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459&page=1&pp=30


----------



## turnipsun

Well, it looks like TiVo 8.3 update has killed my subfolders in tivo.net.
All my files are in perfectly organized subfolders, and even more folders from that..

So sadly, with the 8.3 update, it has KILLED tivo.net for me..

I am sure everyone with the update is having the same problem.

I really hope someone can figure out a fix soon.. its been 2 days without tivo.net, and I am already having withdrawls..

so good luck to whoever is working on a fix..

thanks


----------



## Bsteenson

Ack! Came home tonight to find new TiVo software on all three S2's and now I'm having the same folder problems as described. I can get to all my folders by backing out of the folder I want to be in (but that is displaying as another folder entirely), then going into the download screen of a file not in a folder, then backing out of that (without downloading) and I end up in the folder I wanted in the first place. Hardly an elegant solution, but at least I can get the files I need eventually.

This program has increased by enjoyment of TiVo two-fold. Please, please, one of you programmer gurus, find a way to get us back at least to where we were before the TiVo software update.


----------



## morac

The issue with the subfolders is a result of a change made in the TiVo software which is now causing the TiVo to request to files in both the correct and wrong folders in some cases. This really should be fixed on TiVo's end, but I'm not holding my breath on that. A work around could be made on the PC end, but it gets tricky since it would be up to the program to figure out what is and isn't a valid request from the TiVo.

It's doable, but not trivial. Unfortunately of the 3 programs affected, only pyTiVo is still being worked on. Galleon was abandoned and Pipakin is still MIA. Fortunately both Galleon and TiVo.Net are open source (on Sourceforge) so if someone wants to they can update them. 

TiVo.Net is also still missing the update to fix the problem with the transfer being deleted since the solution to that was found after Pipakin disappeared.


----------



## Stu_Bee

Is it the Sub-Sub Folders causing the issue?
I transferred a couple files using Tivo.net yesterday (I have 8.3) and didn't notice any issue.

My files are all in subfolders off the root where tivo.net is looking.


----------



## Enrique

Stu_Bee said:


> Is it the Sub-Sub Folders causing the issue?
> I transferred a couple files using Tivo.net yesterday (I have 8.3) and didn't notice any issue.
> 
> My files are all in subfolders off the root where tivo.net is looking.


No I have Sub Folders and i still get the same thing.


----------



## Stu_Bee

Enrique: Meaning you get an error...or it works ok?
Maybe the difference is I always hit the Tivo button to get back to Now Playing after starting a transfer. (Rather than left arrowing out)


----------



## Enrique

Stu_Bee said:


> Enrique: Meaning you get an error...or it works ok?
> Maybe the difference is I always hit the Tivo button to get back to Now Playing after starting a transfer. (Rather than left arrowing out)


I get no error when i try to go it to a sub folder it just pops me back out.


----------



## comandercody

windracer:

I just cicked on your "My Season Passes". And I have to say, I'm impressed. Do you really watch all that *****?? And how do you "link" to your season passes to a web page?? I have 2 series 2 Tivos, den and bedroom, and I see that you "double up" on some of your fav's, just as I do. Thanks fo sharing, and also, thanks for all your posts, I have been a long time "lurker", and have read many, many of your post which have been most helpful in the past.


----------



## windracer

Glad I've been helpful. 

The "web page" of my Season Passes is just an Excel spreadsheet that I manually maintain. Nothing fancy, no magic.

I do eventually watch _most_ of that stuff, but looking at that list always reminds me that it's probably too much (and my wife would agree with that, I'm sure). Though as you pointed out, a lot of it is doubled up, just in case one box misses it. Have the dual-tuner S3 has really helped in that regard, though.


----------



## Stu_Bee

Enrique said:


> I get no error when i try to go it to a sub folder it just pops me back out.


Ahh..I see the issue occuring now. But the symptoms on mine is to display the video names in the first folder entered on every subsequent folder entered.

The way I kinda circumvent it (and the reason I didn't see it at first), is I use the Select button to choose the video rather than arrowing right.


----------



## mandms7

Sorry to ask a bonehead question, but does TiVo.net support playing .tivo files (files I transferred from my TiVo to my PC)? My PC is showing up in the Now Playing List, but its not showing any of my TiVo recordings that are in my video folder.


----------



## windracer

It's supposed to, but .tivo isn't an extension listed by default in the Admin page.

I haven't tried in a while, but way back when, I tried adding .tivo and ran into problems. You can give it a shot ... it's supposed to be smart enough to not transcode .tivo files.


----------



## rdrrepair

I downloaded this app a couple of days ago. I can see the TiVo.Net in my now playing list. I can see my videos in the folder. When I click on the video it shows up in the "ToDo List" but never downloads.

I had this problem with my UnBoxOnDemand and I had to place the file https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185 into the lib folder to get it to work.

Do I need to download the same file I linked above into the TiVo.net folder?

Can I point the TiVo.net to the files that are now dumped into the UnBox folder?

Should I place the above linked files into it's own area and point both apps to it?

Does it matter-what is better? Other options?

When all is said and done. Will the videos be grouped in one folder if I have folders on, in the "NOW PLAYING" area?

I posted this at the TiVo.Net forum yesterday but have not gotten an answer.


----------



## Grimm1

mandms7 said:


> Sorry to ask a bonehead question, but does TiVo.net support playing .tivo files (files I transferred from my TiVo to my PC)? My PC is showing up in the Now Playing List, but its not showing any of my TiVo recordings that are in my video folder.


I don't think so....I think it's only for transferring video that also needs to be transcoded.


----------



## windracer

rdrrepair said:


> When I click on the video it shows up in the "ToDo List" but never downloads.


Anything in Tivo.Net's error log?



rdrrepair said:


> Do I need to download the same file I linked above into the TiVo.net folder?


That link just goes to the general TiVo.Net download page on SF. What file are you referring to, ffmpeg? You only need one copy of ffmpeg on your machine, you can just point unboxOnDemand and TiVo.Net to the same executable in their respective configuration files.



rdrrepair said:


> Can I point the TiVo.net to the files that are now dumped into the UnBox folder?


Sure, that's what I do. I disabled unboxOnDemand's video server and just use TiVo.Net (or pyTiVo) to transfer the video previews back to my TiVo.


----------



## Berndh

I get the following error when trying to run the installer.
The cabinet file _C438E)DA6D445Dff3724A1AbeD0663F4 required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM or a problem with this package.

Please Help,

Bernd


----------



## greg_burns

Berndh said:


> I get the following error when trying to run the installer.
> The cabinet file _C438E)DA6D445Dff3724A1AbeD0663F4 required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM or a problem with this package.
> 
> Please Help,
> 
> Bernd


Post #1216


----------



## rdrrepair

I can see me videos. I can go to >TiVo.Net Administration>File manager>place a checkmark next to the video in the Administration page>update... At that point the server stops and needs to be restarted.

It looks like a great app... I just wish I could make heads or tails on this thing.

Maybe another program might work better? I would like to give this one the go ahead because I don't like to give up on anything. But, if this is too problematic...


windracer said:


> Anything in Tivo.Net's error log?


-----Error logs. This one I have 7 times.

The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)

-----and I have this once.

Result cannot be called on a failed Match. - at System.Text.RegularExpressions.Match.Result(String replacement) at TiVoDotNetBase.ffmpegTranscoder.GetFileVideoSize(Int32& x, Int32& y, Boolean& noTranscode, String filePath) at TiVoDotNetBase.ffmpegTranscoder.GetFileAspectOptions(String aspect, String filePath, Boolean correctAspect, Boolean disableNoTrans) at TiVoDotNetBase.ffmpegTranscoder.OutputFile(String filePath, String saveFilePath, Boolean save, Stream outputStream, TransferStatus ts, Boolean correctAspect) at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputVideo(HttpListenerContext con, TransferStatus ts) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)

After I cleared my error logs the the system does not shutdown. It will stay running but the videos still will not transfer - they are in the "To Do List"


----------



## rdrrepair

I shutdown and restarted - I now have this in my error logs

ParseVideoUrl Unknown File: /Video/GetVideo?ID=ee9483f9-51f5-4669-ac4f-f4a4bb7c3b1d Minor Error
ParseVideoUrl Unknown File: /Video/GetVideo?ID=cfd74987-998d-48e2-907b-9bbb76875da1 Minor Error
ParseVideoUrl Unknown File: /Video/GetVideo?ID=edc31bb3-d28c-413e-87e0-079e899bf0f3 Minor Error


----------



## greg_burns

rdrrepair said:


> The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)


Not sure if the one is due to space issues or not.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4953664&&#post4953664


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Bummer. I'm gone for a week and all hell breaks loose. Yep, I got the Tivo update and it messed up my setup as well, though the get in-and-out of the desired folder works most of the time. I wish tivo would ASK before doing the updates. Has anyone else figured out a workaround?


----------



## Stu_Bee

Well, I wouldn't fault Tivo for this one, since the developer of this app went MIA a while ago and hasn't provided any updates. 'course the source code is there for some savy folks to play with.
I do think Tivo should offer beta versions to their developer community so that they can code/prepare for any upcoming changes.

As for an ugly workaround. I select a file (if displayed incorrectly), go out of the folder, and back in again...then I can select the correct file.


----------



## Interactive

I am clearly less experienced with this type of topic than most people here...so I'll admit I'm a bit confused. What does Tivo.Net do that the new Tivo Desktop 2.4 release can't? I see that this thread began BEFORE Desktop 2.4 was pre-launched so maybe it's a timing thing...and maybe (as some have already suggested) that has something to do with the sudden departure of the OP.

I'd like to be able to stream various movie formats to my Tivo S2 and don't want to need a programming background to acomplish this feat. Am I better off just sticking with 2.4 and paying the $25 fee to upgrade to PLUS?


----------



## Stu_Bee

Interactive said:


> I am clearly less experienced with this type of topic than most people here...so I'll admit I'm a bit confused. What does Tivo.Net do that the new Tivo Desktop 2.4 release can't?


Tivo.net converts divx/avi's. I don't think Tivodesktop does this format.


----------



## windracer

Interactive said:


> What does Tivo.Net do that the new Tivo Desktop 2.4 release can't?


- it converts a wider variety of video formats
- it runs on Linux and Mac
- it's free


----------



## Grimm1

windracer said:


> - it converts a wider variety of video formats
> - it runs on Linux and Mac
> - it's free


It's FREE....but definitely worth at least a $5 donation as-is and as a carrot to get pipakin interested in continuing this project...in my opinion.

http://sourceforge.net/donate/index.php?group_id=187185


----------



## windracer

But of course ... I donated back in January.


----------



## rdrrepair

I'm sorry - I just now, gave up - very little support from the author - It seemed (past tense) like a nice program but the hassles far outweighed the benefit -  

I wish the rest of you success and maybe when someone figures out the problem and/or if the author gets back into it I'll give it another go - 

Man, I really hate giving up on anything.  

Thanks to all who tried to help me. :up:


----------



## Grimm1

windracer said:


> But of course ... I donated back in January.


 Cool :up: ...I made a small donation in March and talking about it here has motivated me to make another small one this month. Hope others here will do the same.


----------



## Grimm1

rdrrepair said:


> I shutdown and restarted - I now have this in my error logs
> 
> ParseVideoUrl Unknown File: /Video/GetVideo?ID=ee9483f9-51f5-4669-ac4f-f4a4bb7c3b1d Minor Error
> ParseVideoUrl Unknown File: /Video/GetVideo?ID=cfd74987-998d-48e2-907b-9bbb76875da1 Minor Error
> ParseVideoUrl Unknown File: /Video/GetVideo?ID=edc31bb3-d28c-413e-87e0-079e899bf0f3 Minor Error


What video format are you trying to transfer?


----------



## rdrrepair

Grimm1 said:


> What video format are you trying to transfer?


.WMV is what I was trying to transfer.


----------



## windracer

Maybe try the --verbose command-line switch? That will dump more info into the logs.

Do you have ffmpeg installed and have the proper location to it in your config?


----------



## Grimm1

rdrrepair said:


> .WMV is what I was trying to transfer.


That could be related to some of the problems you are having. I'm not a codec/video format guru...but I do see that .wmv is not in the "Video extensions allowed" field of TiVo.Net. You could add the extension but that is only going to help if ffmpeg can convert .wmv files as that is what TiVo.Net is using to transcode the video. Doing a quick Google I see that ffmpeg can only transcode wmv versions 7 and 8. I'm also guessing it's not going to work with video that has DRM but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## rdrrepair

windracer said:


> Do you have ffmpeg installed and have the proper location to it in your config?


I dumped it into the app folder (C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net) and pointed the "Path to Executable" right to the folder. I have one Video with an .avi extension that does show up - all other videos in that folder do not show up. The one .avi will transfer but the sound is impossible to understand - It sounds like dolphins squealing. 

I'll give it another shot if you want to try and help - I got Doug's UnBox app to work since version .01 - 
_____________________________________________________​
I do not know what you mean by...


windracer said:


> Maybe try the --verbose command-line switch?


Sounds like a crooked poker game.


----------



## Interactive

rdrrepair said:


> I'm sorry - I just now, gave up - very little support from the author - It seemed (past tense) like a nice program but the hassles far outweighed the benefit -
> 
> I wish the rest of you success and maybe when someone figures out the problem and/or if the author gets back into it I'll give it another go -
> 
> Man, I really hate giving up on anything.
> 
> Thanks to all who tried to help me. :up:


This sounds like an old story I just closed the last chapter on: Roku Labs Photo Bridge Media player.

Can't a guy just rip movies (that I own), save them to a shared folder (or NAS) and stream to a box with an +EASY UI so the family can view our movies on any TV in the house?!

I've had the Photo Bridge for a couple of years and it was just a PIA and so unreliable. It required 3rd party software to stream vob's or divx (but the 3rd party developers supported it very well)...but the experience was just so inconsistent and not high on the WAF.

I think I'll go pay my PLUS fee and give Desktop 2.4 a whirl. If this Tivo.Net thing comes back into play, I'd be happy to throw this guy some cash for his trouble and support.


----------



## rdrrepair

Interactive said:


> I think I'll go pay my PLUS fee and give Desktop 2.4 a whirl. If this Tivo.Net thing comes back into play, I'd be happy to throw this guy some cash for his trouble and support.


You can not play certain files with 2.4 PLUS - I have to admit that 2.4 PLUS is worth it. :up:

I have several .avi files that TiVoDesktop PLUS can not play. I am still willing to try harder if someone want to point me in another direction. 

At the very least I get to learn something new... :up:


----------



## morac

Since it appears that TiVo.Net is basically abandoned at this point, I figured I'd download the source and try and compile it myself. Maybe see if I could implement the status 206 fix that was posted in March and possibly a work around for the subfolder problem.

So I have the source files now, but I have to admit I'm a complete novice when it comes to C# so I'm not sure how to go about compiling this. It looks like it was built using Microsoft Visual Studio, but I don't have that. I found the Microsoft Visual Studio Express programs which are provided for free, but am not sure if the Visual C# one can be used to compile TiVo.Net. Is there another method that doesn't require Visual Studios?


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Hey *rdrepair*, just in case you are still around, .wmv files are very tricky:

I did add .wmv extension to my TDN list of extensions and this are my findings:

WMV files encoded before WMP 9 are OK to send via TDN
WMV files from WMP 9-10 are mostly OK provided there is NO encryption/protection or a separate codec needed
WMV files after 10 or with Media Center are unheard of whether they work or not, mostly they don't

As for the screeching noise in the .avi file, try the ffmpeg settings, there are a couple for sound. On my files 1 out of 20 would be this way, usually encoded with MP3 at very low rates. (Or older Divx code)

As for TDN, I've been using 9.1, which is rock solid stable and except for the recent Tivo update screwing folders, it works. (and I run it both ways, Mac and Windows)

Don't give up yet, try a file encoded recently or a couple of other formats, plus clear your Tivo with at least 4-5GBs of space (remember TDN over-estimates the file sizes). I also hope *pipakin* comes back soon. If not, then you can always get a media player (the MVIX type are cool) for 200-300 bucks.

My Mac Oddyssey to make TDN work took like 4-5 days, but *[email protected]* licked it!


----------



## uncle leo

[email protected],
I tried following the instructions for Mono but I have to be doing something wrong. I am running OS 10.4, did the install package , I see the pref in my preferences pane but nothing is there when I click on it. Where is the root directory? Are there easier directions on how to install this program for the MAC?


----------



## Grimm1

rdrrepair said:


> You can not play certain files with 2.4 PLUS - I have to admit that 2.4 PLUS is worth it. :up:
> 
> I have several .avi files that TiVoDesktop PLUS can not play. I am still willing to try harder if someone want to point me in another direction.
> 
> At the very least I get to learn something new... :up:


Are you using the ffmpeg_mp2.exe that came with the TDN install? On the "TiVo.Net ffmpeg Settings" page under "Audio Codec" are you using "MPEG-2 codec (mp2 - Most TiVo's)" or "AC3 codec (ac3 - DVD TiVo's)"


----------



## rdrrepair

Grimm1 said:


> Are you using the ffmpeg_mp2.exe that came with the TDN install?


This file



Grimm1 said:


> On the "TiVo.Net ffmpeg Settings" page under "Audio Codec" are you using "MPEG-2 codec (mp2 - Most TiVo's)" or "AC3 codec (ac3 - DVD TiVo's)"


I have a TiVo branded Series 2 single tuner and my setting is set for "MPEG-2 codec (mp2 - Most TiVo's)"



ciscokidinsf said:


> ... .wmv files are very tricky:
> 
> I did add .wmv extension to my TDN list of extensions and this are my findings:
> 
> WMV files encoded before WMP 9 are OK to send via TDN
> WMV files from WMP 9-10 are mostly OK provided there is NO encryption/protection or a separate codec needed
> WMV files after 10 or with Media Center are unheard of whether they work or not, mostly they don't


 I have WMP v11 - I think most of the files are from v9.


----------



## windracer

rdrrepair said:


> I do not know what you mean by...Sounds like a crooked poker game.


re: --verbose

At least on Linux, you can add switches to the TiVo.Net command-line. --verbose tells the program to dump additional debugging information into the log. Come to think of it, this switch might only work on Linux, so you can probably ignore my advice.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

> I tried following the instructions for Mono but I have to be doing something wrong. I am running OS 10.4, did the install package , I see the pref in my preferences pane but nothing is there when I click on it. Where is the root directory? Are there easier directions on how to install this program for the MAC?


Are you positive you are on 10.4 (not 10.3?) This sounds a lot like what happened to me when I installed [email protected]'s pref pane in 10.3 (The icon would be there, but after the click it would not open) Do you get any error messages?

Also, the root directory in MAC would be a folder in the 'Macintosh HD' if you place it anywhere else it won't work. Check that you have the folder there with all the programs.

Lastly, while the pref pane works very well for starting/stopping the service and for settings, to see the log, files, etc... you still need to use your browser. Also, TDN in Mac 'hangs' when doing a 'refresh', if you add files in the middle of your session, stop and start the service, don't use refresh.


----------



## bedelman

ciscokidinsf said:


> Are you positive you are on 10.4 (not 10.3?) This sounds a lot like what happened to me when I installed [email protected]'s pref pane in 10.3 (The icon would be there, but after the click it would not open) Do you get any error messages?


I don't know if it's related, but I found a conflict of sorts with another different preference pane. [email protected]'s preference pane was working correctly, but when a new preference pane was installed for a different service -- only the new one appeared. When I right clicked on the newly installed one in System Preferences and chose to remove it -- both it and [email protected]'s preference pane disappeared!

I re-ran [email protected]'s installer and it put the preference pane back and everything was back to normal.

The other offending preference pane was something for an XBox 360.


----------



## Grimm1

rdrrepair said:


> This file
> 
> I have a TiVo branded Series 2 single tuner and my setting is set for "MPEG-2 codec (mp2 - Most TiVo's)"


Have you tried using just the Windows installer version? If so I don't think you need to mess with that stand-alone version of ffmpeg.

https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185&package_id=218458&release_id=483921


----------



## tour93

Hello,
I installed 0.9.6, because 0.9.7. gave me an error during the installation.
I set it up, scan my folder. But I cannot see any file from my folder in the "Now playing" screen on Tivo.

What could be wrong?

Ihave a DSR708 that I just update with instantcake and the zipper.

Thanks 
Alain.


----------



## windracer

This won't work on the DirecTiVo units ... it requires TiVoToGo.


----------



## uncle leo

Thank you, I had the folder in the wrong place. Now I see the preferences and my TiVo sees the program but how do I get it to see any videos? I am running 10.4.8.


----------



## tour93

windracer said:


> This won't work on the DirecTiVo units ... it requires TiVoToGo.


Too bad


----------



## greg_burns

morac said:


> Since it appears that TiVo.Net is basically abandoned at this point, I figured I'd download the source and try and compile it myself. Maybe see if I could implement the status 206 fix that was posted in March and possibly a work around for the subfolder problem.
> 
> So I have the source files now, but I have to admit I'm a complete novice when it comes to C# so I'm not sure how to go about compiling this. It looks like it was built using Microsoft Visual Studio, but I don't have that. I found the Microsoft Visual Studio Express programs which are provided for free, but am not sure if the Visual C# one can be used to compile TiVo.Net. Is there another method that doesn't require Visual Studios?


I thought I would give this a shot. (I have full VS 2005, not sure what the limitations of the express editions are off the top of my head.) Last time I had looked at this he didn't have the installer package listed on CVS. I see that is there now.

As a test, I just rebuilt the installer for 0.9.7a-fixed (I included build 7215 of ffmpeg_mp2.exe, not sure what version he intended it to include.  ). Seems to install on my machine here at work w/o the cab errors. Need to test it when I get home.

http://home.comcast.net/~greg_burns/TiVoDotNet/SetupTiVoDotNet.zip

I did NOT incorporate any changes to the code. Not sure I even understand what it is doing yet.  C# is not my native language either.


----------



## rdrrepair

Grimm1 said:


> Have you tried using just the Windows installer version?


I uninstalled Tivo.net and then installed the version that you link to. I still have the same dolphin sounding voice. It really sounds more like squeaks instead of voices.

I added the .wmv to the list and I was able to see the other videos - I tried to download but it froze a bit - video quality was worse. I'll leave the .wmv to TiVo and try to get the others to work via this app.

So, on to the the .asf files. Does anyone have an idea for me to try and straighten out the audio aspect of my transfers?

No detail is too small - willing to try other things.

From the log file...
- ParseVideoUrl 
- Unknown File: /Video/GetVideo?ID=7661b7a9-c454-4942-8eda-0d305791e679
- Minor Error


----------



## ciscokidinsf

> Thank you, I had the folder in the wrong place. Now I see the preferences and my TiVo sees the program but how do I get it to see any videos? I am running 10.4.8.


OK, so now on the pref pane, point it to a folder where your videos are at (Hint: It runs faster if your folder with the videos is ALSO in the root directory), so:
- open a file called 'TivoTDN' in the root directory
- Put a couple of the smallest video files you have
- Make sure in the preference pane for TivoDotNet that you are pointing to that folder (type the folder location like: /TivoTDN/)
- Click start
- Then fire up your Tivo, go to the 'Now Playing' menu, go to the bottom and click on Tivo.Net
- You should see your files, select one for transfer
- If all is well, it should start transfering.

If not, then open your internet browser, go to the TivoDotNet web page and see that you can see the page and that the log is empty or whether it has an error message.

Also, (I guess) don't bother with creating subfolders, just dump all your videos in the folder. (Stupid Tivo Update..grrr)


----------



## Grimm1

rdrrepair said:


> I uninstalled Tivo.net and then installed the version that you link to. I still have the same dolphin sounding voice. It really sounds more like squeaks instead of voices.


Is this just one video this is happening with or all of them? If it's just one then it's probably encoded in a way that ffmpeg can't handle the audio correctly...at least with the default settings. What is the source of the video?


----------



## morac

greg_burns said:


> I did NOT incorporate any changes to the code. Not sure I even understand what it is doing yet.  C# is not my native language either.


Well I was thinking that in VideoFileItem.cs one line 228, changing the number from "200" to "206" should fix the issue with the TiVo deleting the transfer because it thinks it wasn't fully downloaded.

That's basically what I wanted to try out. If you could test that I'd appreciate it.

If it doesn't allow transfers to work, then TiVo.Net is going to need more of a rewrite because right now it doesn't check to see if the TiVo is requesting from the beginning of the file or not. I was still researching that when I thought about testing the quick fix.


----------



## greg_burns

morac said:


> Well I was thinking that in VideoFileItem.cs one line 228, changing the number from "200" to "206" should fix the issue with the TiVo deleting the transfer because it thinks it wasn't fully downloaded.
> 
> That's basically what I wanted to try out. If you could test that I'd appreciate it.


I recompiled it with that change...

http://home.comcast.net/~greg_burns/TiVoDotNet/SetupTiVoDotNet.zip


----------



## rdrrepair

Grimm1 said:


> Is this just one video this is happening with or all of them? If it's just one then it's probably encoded in a way that ffmpeg can't handle the audio correctly...at least with the default settings. What is the source of the video?


Grimm, Thanks for sticking with me on this!!!

I can play this one file with my v11 Windows Media Player. I have not gotten it to play with this TiVo.Net. It is the only file I have with an .asf extension.

Would you like me to send it to you? Need Email. Or, I would be willing to get one of your .asf or other TiVo.Net videos to view. See if I can duplicate said problems.


----------



## morac

greg_burns said:


> I recompiled it with that change...
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~greg_burns/TiVoDotNet/SetupTiVoDotNet.zip


Thanks. I don't have a video file that experienced this problem, but maybe someone else has one. Basically it has to be something that the TiVo thinks is larger than it actually is.

BTW, I downloaded VS Express and could load the project, but got an error telling me that SetupTiVoDotNet.vdproj couldn't load because the application was missing. Apparently vdproj isn't supported by VS Express.

It compiled to the executables and dlls which I can manually copy over. I just can't build the installer.


----------



## greg_burns

morac said:


> BTW, I downloaded VS Express and could load the project, but got an error telling me that SetupTiVoDotNet.vdproj couldn't load because the application was missing. Apparently vdproj isn't supported by VS Express.
> 
> It compiled to the executables and dlls which I can manually copy over. I just can't build the installer.


Yeah, VS Express only supports ClickOnce deployments.
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vstudio/aa700921.aspx

You can install the service from the command line, btw
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4867863#post4867863


----------



## morac

I didn't try it, but I think the change I put in won't actually work (it might, but it differs from the pyTiVo fix). Based on the pyTiVo code it looks like the following is needed in TiVoDotNet.cs at line 486 (right after checking to see if the file is not null):



Code:


            	string range = con.Request.Headers.Get("Range");
                if (range && range != "bytes=0-") {
                    con.Response.StatusCode = 206;
                    con.Response.ContentType = "video/x-tivo-mpeg";
                    con.Response.SendChunked = true;
                    con.Response.AddHeader("Server", "TiVo Server/1.4.257.475")
                    con.Response.Close()
                    return;
                }

Like I mentioned, C# isn't my first language so this might not be exactly correct, but it should be close based on the MSDN documentation. This is what the original pythod code looks like if someone wants to figure out if I converted it correctly or not:



Code:


       if handler.headers.getheader('Range') and not handler.headers.getheader('Range') == 'bytes=0-':
            handler.send_response(206)
            handler.send_header('Connection', 'close')
            handler.send_header('Content-Type', 'video/x-tivo-mpeg')
            handler.send_header('Transfer-Encoding', 'chunked')
            handler.send_header('Server', 'TiVo Server/1.4.257.475')
            handler.end_headers()
            handler.wfile.write("\x30\x0D\x0A")
            return


----------



## GCymbala

I've also been playing around with the source code. I've got VS2005 here, and have been playing with the 0.9.5 and 0.9.6 versions. My main goal was to have the service start up quickly, by spawning a worked thread to do the real work, and letting the TivoDotNet service class's OnStart method return as soon possible.

This is pretty standard Windows Service coding practice. Because TivoDotNetBaseItem.Start() calls BuildVideoList(), which can take a looongg time if you have a lot of videos, I wanted that running on another thread. Otherwise Windows complains that the service took too long in starting up. I haven't gotten it working without introducing other problems, though.

Doesn't anybody else ever have a problem when the service starts, Windows complains about it taking too long to respond?

I guess I should set up a script or task to send a request to http://localhost:9033/Post?... instead.


----------



## Grimm1

rdrrepair said:


> Grimm, Thanks for sticking with me on this!!!
> 
> I can play this one file with my v11 Windows Media Player. I have not gotten it to play with this TiVo.Net. It is the only file I have with an .asf extension.
> 
> Would you like me to send it to you? Need Email. Or, I would be willing to get one of your .asf or other TiVo.Net videos to view. See if I can duplicate said problems.


I've been using TDN to watch xvid/dvix videos I have downloaded from bit torrent. I have also been using it to download and transcode a few video podcasts as well as some videos I have downloaded directly from different websites. So far I have had great luck in having them all transcode successfully so that is why I was asking if this is just the one file or all files. If it's just the one file then it's probably been encoded in a way that ffmpeg can't deal with at least with the default settings. If you would like to try another video to verify that the problem is all videos or just the one video that would be a good at troubleshooting this. Some of the videos I have been downloading and viewing are from www.ted.com which are in the .mp4 format. Here is a link to a zipped video if you want to try it...you'll need to unzip it before trying to use it with TDN.

http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/download/video/9/talk/93


----------



## rdrrepair

Grimm1 said:


> If you would like to try another video to verify that the problem is all videos or just the one video that would be a good at troubleshooting this.


I have several MP4 videos that both the TDN and the TiVo Desktop sees. I can play those files on both without a problem. I just downloaded several commercials last night that had the MP4 extension and was happy that the TDN worked with those.

When I installed the TDN I saw 3 files - 2 audio files and that one troubled file.

It looks like this is a 1 file issue. It does seems that this app is stable. I am having fun with TiVo.net and TiVo Desktop plus. I need to find a few files that TiVo Desktop does not do. Thank you to all for the help.

Thanks for turning me onto the ted.com site!


----------



## Grimm1

rdrrepair said:


> I have several MP4 videos that both the TDN and the TiVo Desktop sees. I can play those files on both without a problem. I just downloaded several commercials last night that had the MP4 extension and was happy that the TDN worked with those.
> 
> When I installed the TDN I saw 3 files - 2 audio files and that one troubled file.
> 
> It looks like this is a 1 file issue. It does seems that this app is stable. I am having fun with TiVo.net and TiVo Desktop plus. I need to find a few files that TiVo Desktop does not do. Thank you to all for the help.
> 
> Thanks for turning me onto the ted.com site!


Sounds good...where TDN really shines in my opinion is with the xvid and divx format which the TiVo Desktop Plus does not support. I do not have the TDP so was not aware that it also handled MP4 files.

ted.com has a lot of interesting videos...glad you like it.


----------



## TAC

Is this suppose to work on a Series 3?


----------



## greg_burns

TAC said:


> Is this suppose to work on a Series 3?


Not yet. Requires TivoToGo to be working. Specifically the TivoComeBack feature.


----------



## bschuler2007

Since the newest update from Tivo. Tivo.net no longer works for me on my series 2. I saw a similar problem posted by another user.. so I know it is the update that breaks it. So first, just a warning to all.. it is just a matter of time till your tivo.net doesn't work. I don't know if this affects mono.. if not.. maybe I'll switch. Is anyone willing and able to fix the issue with MS Tivo.net? Honestly.. tivo loses most of it's value to me without Tivo.net abilities.. so I am desperate.


----------



## dlfl

bschuler2007 said:


> Since the newest update from Tivo. Tivo.net no longer works for me on my series 2. I saw a similar problem posted by another user.. so I know it is the update that breaks it. So first, just a warning to all.. it is just a matter of time till your tivo.net doesn't work. I don't know if this affects mono.. if not.. maybe I'll switch. Is anyone willing and able to fix the issue with MS Tivo.net? Honestly.. tivo loses most of it's value to me without Tivo.net abilities.. so I am desperate.


FYI


----------



## greg_burns

morac said:


> I didn't try it, but I think the change I put in won't actually work (it might, but it differs from the pyTiVo fix). Based on the pyTiVo code it looks like the following is needed in TiVoDotNet.cs at line 486 (right after checking to see if the file is not null):





Code:


        protected void ParseVideoUrl(string url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci)
        {
            VideoFileItem file = (VideoFileItem)ci.GetItem(System.Web.HttpUtility.UrlDecode(url));

            if (file != null)
            {
                // begin new change
                string range = con.Request.Headers.Get("Range");
                if (range != null & range != "bytes=0-") {
                    con.Response.StatusCode = 206;                    
                    //con.Response.ContentType = "video/x-tivo-mpeg";
                    con.Response.AddHeader("Content-Type", "video/x-tivo-mpeg");
                    //con.Response.SendChunked = true;    
                    con.Response.AddHeader("Transfer-Encoding", "chunked");                                    
                    con.Response.AddHeader("Server", "TiVo Server/1.4.257.475");
                    //con.Response.Close();
                    con.Response.AddHeader("Connection", "close");

                    System.IO.StreamWriter writer = new System.IO.StreamWriter(con.Response.OutputStream);
                    writer.Write("\x30\x0D\x0A");
                    writer.Close();
                    return;
                }
                // end change
                string ID = System.Guid.NewGuid().ToString();
                TransferStatus ts = new TransferStatus(mActiveTransfers, ID);
                file.OutputVideo(con, ts);
            }
            else...

Does that look right?

Shouldn't we be sending that mysterious "300D0A"?

http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki/EndOfFile


----------



## KRKeegan

greg_burns said:


> Does that look right?


Sorry all I have been too busy with stuff recently to do much pyTivo coding or responding to questions for TDN. But I see some of you are trying to pick up where pipakin left off.

I don't know very much C# so I am useless for code suggestions, but I can read most of it.

I think what you have is perfect. Yes you need the "mysterious" 300D0A hex code to prevent TiVo from deleting it early.

Glad to see someone else picking up the project.

Kevin


----------



## dlfl

Probably obvious to many, but the "mysterious" code 300D0A can be intrepreted as three ASCII characters: '0' <CR> <LF>, i.e., a zero byte followed by a windows-style end-of-line. (Not that that makes it much less mysterious.)


----------



## KRKeegan

dlfl said:


> Probably obvious to many, but the "mysterious" code 300D0A can be intrepreted as three ASCII characters: '0' <CR> <LF>, i.e., a zero byte followed by a windows-style end-of-line. (Not that that makes it much less mysterious.)


 Haha, yeah I kinda always suspected that it said EOF somehow, and never really looked into what the hexadecimal character converted too. Yet somehow I still feel embarrassed for missing the complete obvious.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Sniff...Sniff...

My beloved Tivo has the stutters (Series 2, with 300GB) This is the one that crunches most of my TDN transfers. It's been around for 4 uneventful years, doing it work. A soon as it started stuttering, I shut it down. I hope the contents can be rescued.

Usually, I would do the surgery myself... but I don't have a PC handy for the transfer. (which I assume could be done with an older version of Norton Ghost or perhaps some DIY method online) But since I have a Mac now... well I can't open its _purty_ guts, can I?

So I got out the emergency Tivo (what? I do have one for these occassions, _dontchaknow_?) and now to bite the bullet and pay for an upgrade/transfer to a 500GB one.

It's beaucoup $$$ but... TDN only works in series 2, same for TivoToGo which I use every day. Otherwise, I would jump to a series 3.

I wonder if TDN makes the Tivo's hard drive work too hard?


----------



## [email protected]

cisco there may be a way to use a mac to clone the drive using the dd unix command. I did do a few of the early series 1 upgrades this way on my old G4 Mac tower.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

But I have the skinny iMac now.  (Not a tower)  unless I could do this data transfer by placing the HDDs in external USB enclosures. Anyway, since this is Out of topic, send me a private message.


----------



## RayBarrx

MAC USER HERE. After following the Tivonet drama for some weeks, I have found an inexpensive alternate in the application called Visual Hub. Basically, its a very nifty video transcoding utility. As an extra, "Back to Tivo" is included which is a Tivo Desktop enhancer and allows the transfer of tivo-transcoded video from your Mac to a networked Series 2. No hacking, tweeking or tears. Check it out.


----------



## dwgsp

Pipakin is back!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=350242

/Don


----------



## pipakin

Indeed. Though you'll have to give me some time to catch up on things


----------



## windracer

Take your time, we're glad to have you back!


----------



## [email protected]

welcome back Philip... glad to see you are alive and kickin. You've missed a little work I've done on the mac side of things but not much.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Awesome *pip*!! Welcome back. Hope all is well. We've missed you man! Recent Tivo software updates are harshing our mellow.


----------



## Tegan

pipakin said:


> Indeed. Though you'll have to give me some time to catch up on things


Great to see you back! It's been working flawlessly for me, and saved me a lot of time and effort. So I just popped $20 in the kitty for you, for saving me at least that much in frustration. Hope to see it continue to improve, but if it doesn't, thank you again for the program. It's wonderful.


----------



## Warren

ok so what do I need to do to make this work. I don't want to read the whole thread


----------



## ciscokidinsf

That's easy *Warren*:

All you need to do is _WAIT_, our beloved developer has come back to us... and the latest version of the program needs some fixes. The most recent version of TDN needs a bit of a repair.

In the meantime, read the last 20 pages, not the whole thread.

Also, pick your poison, this baby runs on Linux, Mac and Windows.


----------



## windracer

Warren said:


> ok so what do I need to do to make this work. I don't want to read the whole thread


You could start with the wiki and then come back here and ask us if you have problems. 

First tip: don't download the latest installer (the one that says -fixed in the filename). It's not "fixed" at all. Download an earlier version and start playing around.


----------



## eldonjon72

PIPAKIN WELCOME BACK!!!!!!

I'm dropping some money in for you, now that we're sure you're not dead  

(seriously, I was checking obituaries....)

I need this program back - help us please!!!


----------



## lhen

This program is BY FAR the most awesome thing I have seen with Tivo.. WOW!!! When you get this working, it's worth it!


----------



## Soapm

So what is the latest version that works and where do I get it? Iread the entire thread and the last version I found was SetupTiVoDotNet.zip


----------



## Grimm1

Soapm said:


> So what is the latest version that works and where do I get it? Iread the entire thread and the last version I found was SetupTiVoDotNet.zip


I have not tried all the versions....but reading through the thread it seemed most people were recommending version 0.9.1a as the most stable. So that is the one I went with and it has been working great for me with the only issue being the "folders" problem but that's a problem with all the versions.

 TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.1a.msi


----------



## Soapm

Grimm1 said:


> I have not tried all the versions....but reading through the thread it seemed most people were recommending version 0.9.1a as the most stable. So that is the one I went with and it has been working great for me with the only issue being the "folders" problem but that's a problem with all the versions.
> 
> TiVoDotNetSetup-0.9.1a.msi


I installed this app and it is working. I am watching a movie from my PC on my Tivo. Now if only you could make this work from my Xbox. That is where most of my movies are stored.


----------



## windracer

I just got a SourceForce notification that version 0.98 has been posted! Looks like pipakin is back on the case!


----------



## gonzotek

windracer said:


> I just got a SourceForce notification that version 0.98 has been posted! Looks like pipakin is back on the case!


Yep, although I'm not sure much has changed (maybe the changes that were supposed to be in the 'fixed' build are available now). The release notes on sourceforge just say this about it:


> Changes: Just a quick code cleanup


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Let's hope it works now. I'll try testing it until the weekend.

*[email protected]*, a favor, could you add to your Mac TDN panel a way to change the 'fudge factor' for file sizes? I've been encountering a rash of incomplete files in my transfers lately. (regardless of size, whether it is a 3 minute video or a 1 hr episode, it only transfers about 80% of my file , and If I am NOT watching it right there, it dissapears)

I wanted to do the TivoMono fudge factor, but not sure how to set it up in Terminal and also use your panel. I can only do either/or.


----------



## Grimm1

windracer said:


> I just got a SourceForce notification that version 0.98 has been posted! Looks like pipakin is back on the case!


Been running it for a few days now without any new issues.


----------



## windracer

Yeah, I'm not sure what was fixed ... but the sub-folder bug is still there.


----------



## [email protected]

ciscokidinsf said:


> I wanted to do the TivoMono fudge factor, but not sure how to set it up in Terminal and also use your panel. I can only do either/or.


There is really no way to code the option into the pannel right now. For now, kill the tivomono service with the pannel then start the terminal service using nohup command (at work right now so I cannot dig it out but I know windracer posted it early on). Close preferences and reopen them and there you go. It will fudge like you want it to but you can use the UI of the pane and not need to keep terminal open. Unless of couse you stop tivomono again...

Or maybe pipakin can fix it like pyTivo did.


----------



## turnipsun

I just wanted to post hear stating that pyTivo seems to have an early work around for the 8.3 Sub-folder issue.

I haven't tested but after reading how it works, it seems logical.
Check out the pyTivo wiki, or the thread...

I would love to see this implemented into tivo.net, so I figured I would post this notice, and hopefully get the ball rolling..


----------



## Grimm1

turnipsun said:


> I just wanted to post hear stating that pyTivo seems to have an early work around for the 8.3 Sub-folder issue.


Work around or fix? TDN has a work around too.


----------



## jrdiandrea

I've briefly looked thru this thread & have not noticed whether this program allows you to play AVCHD files shot with my Sony HD Camcorder and stored on an external drive on my home network. Is there any solution thst will enable me to view these ypes of HD video?

Appreciate any response.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

Is there a workaround for the subfolder issue with TDN?


----------



## Grimm1

Sicklybutsexy said:


> Is there a workaround for the subfolder issue with TDN?


The one I use is to select a program in "Now Playing" that is within a folder and then exit out via the left arrow.


----------



## morac

Grimm1 said:


> The one I use is to select a program in "Now Playing" that is within a folder and then exit out via the left arrow.


pyTiVo has a work around in its code so you don't have to do things like that. Only TiVo can truly "fix" the problem since they broke it.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

There is another workaround with TDN. When you go to the TDN server press right on one of the folders and then right on one of the programs within the folders. If you then back out by pressing the left arrow it resets all the folders again. Another way is to back out and go to Tivo suggestions but that is takes longer.


----------



## Grimm1

Sicklybutsexy said:


> There is another workaround with TDN. When you go to the TDN server press right on one of the folders and then right on one of the programs within the folders. If you then back out by pressing the left arrow it resets all the folders again. Another way is to back out and go to Tivo suggestions but that is takes longer.


Thanks...much better workaround.


----------



## Helspar

I would just like to say that this completely kicks butt!

I spent yesterday, Thursday, reading this whole thread and decided to try it when I got home from work (about midnight, est). Its 6 hours later and Im still having a blast putting game videos from IL-2 and WW2OL on my Tivo to watch on the TV. 

Been playing with .avi, .wmv, and .mpg mostly as thats what I have, and have only ran into one audio sync problem with an .avi of 300. Got some static on that and it was a bit out of sync, I will have to play with it as Im very new to all this.

Pipakin, and all the rest whove contributed to this effort, thank you so much for this and Im glad to see you are back on the case!
Im throwing some plunder in your stash in thanks and am looking forward to seeing where you go next with this.

Not too much though, Im going to need a bigger drive...  

!S


----------



## BillB

I installed version Tivo.Net v0.98. I put an .avi file in the Tivo.net folder that is setup on the Admin page. I am running WinXP SP2. I have Tivo2Go v2.4.

I started the Tivo.net service.

There are no errors. The File Manager in Tivo.net admin panel shows the .avi file.

There is no mention of Tivo.net in my Now Playing list on the Tivo.

The Tivo2Go works just fine.

What am I doing wrong?

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## greg_burns

BillB said:


> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


Have you made exceptions in your firewall?



Code:


start->run->cmd

netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9032 name="Tivo.Net"
netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9033 name="Tivo.Net"


----------



## BillB

greg_burns said:


> Have you made exceptions in your firewall?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start->run->cmd
> 
> netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9032 name="Tivo.Net"
> netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9033 name="Tivo.Net"


Thank you very much. That was the problem and it works now.


----------



## iammike

I've been having an array of weird issues. Ironically it's probably from uninstalling and reinstalling it a couple of times to troubleshoot what turned out to be my TiVo box thinking Transfers were not allowed even though I had them enabled on the website.

At this point the problems I have had in order now.

1st I fixed the transfer issue then browsed to my computer and started watching a video from it on the TiVo. I was quite excited, it seemed to be working! Then when I left the video my "Now Playing" was stuck showing folders from my computer and would not display the recorded TiVo programs anymore. Pressing left would take me back out to the main menu and pressing "Now Playing" would take me back into the folder list. I restarted the TiVo which fixed that problem but it decided it was going to stop displaying my computer under Now Playing.

2nd I ended up trying an uninstall and reinstall of TiVoNet to see if that would wake things up but now I'm hosed. On the 1st reinstall the service would not start. It would go to Starting in services. msc and never go to Started. I also could not select to Stop, Restart, etc the service. I messed with this a few times including rebooting the computer and it was just stuck so I uninstalled and reinstalled again. On this next install the service does start but the computer is not listed in the TiVo nor can I access the webpanel.

It worked 1 time for transfering a video but I will add that I do have 9032 TCP and 9033 TCP unblocked on my Windows Firewall as indicated by it's working fine once.

I'm stumped.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

The first issue is a bug that started into versions after 9.1, and made worse by the latest Tivo Firmware, so that one you have to get around it, usually by entering and exiting the folders a couple of times. 

Also, whjen you installed-re-installed, check the version you used, If you changed versions that may be a problem. 

Third, try a Tivo to Tivo transfer (if you have 2) or a tivo to go 'go-back' transfer, if your tivo doesn't let transfers it won't work. Recently my 'emergency tivo' refused to do transfers at all, even when the website said it was enabled. I never figured it out. Weird.


----------



## iammike

Well, transfers from the TiVo to my home computer work with no issue. I only have 1 TiVo so I can't test transfering to another unit.

On the reinstall, I'm pretty sure I used the same install file, if not I used the newest one on the download page each time so unless it was updated in that short period it should be the same version.


----------



## v015eyjd

I installed the program and I'm able to play a wmv file that I was not able to play using the Tivo Desktop. Everything worked fine. I started out using the "Low" video setting and it was OK, but I'd like it a bit better. When I tried to up the video setting to the next higher setting, I'm getting the error message "This recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another recording on...". My Tivo is not full and I went in and deleted, then permanently deleted several hours of programming just in case and that didn't help. I set the video setting back to "Low" and it works fine.

Is this a fix for this issue? Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## larrs

I have been using this program for a couple of weeks and I have ended up mostly viewing MP4 video using it. However, I have had to delete and reinstall at least every couple of days as I keep getting a the "page cannot be displayed" error from Internet Explorer. After I get it once, I cannot ever navigate to the Admin screen.

So, since I am using MP4 almost exclusively, I decided to download and pay for Tivo Desktop plus. My question is: Do I have to go through any particular gyrations to uninstall TDN and revert back to using Tivo Desktop exclusively?


----------



## rigger29

I got 1 problem first off it works perfectelly im able to watch my divx and avi videos, but my problem is after awhile either when i reboot my tivo or CPU or after a long period of time the tivo.net folder disappears from tivo and all i have to do is goto configure and press scan then it shows up on my tivo again. How come i have to do it manually everytime to get it to pop up on tivo. It sucks having to go upstaris to reconfigure it again to watch videos on my tv downstairs.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

> I got 1 problem first off it works perfectelly im able to watch my divx and avi videos, but my problem is after awhile either when i reboot my tivo or CPU or after a long period of time the tivo.net folder disappears from tivo and all i have to do is goto configure and press scan then it shows up on my tivo again. How come i have to do it manually everytime to get it to pop up on tivo. It sucks having to go upstaris to reconfigure it again to watch videos on my tv downstairs.


2 reasons:

1) If your network goes down and back (or one of your computers goes to sleep completely, losing the net connection), and your IP addresses are not fixed, then they get re-numbered and you have to restart the tivodotnet application. It happens to me once a week.

2) As far as computer restarts, add to your boot script the TDN application, so that everytime your computer starts, you start the service. But yeah, no way to start the service from the Tivo Box



> My question is: Do I have to go through any particular gyrations to uninstall TDN and revert back to using Tivo Desktop exclusively?


You don't have to, they can BOTH connect to the Tivo. Also remember TDN converts a lot more formats than the latest version of Tivo Desktop. But if you really want to, just uninstall TDN as any program.


----------



## rigger29

those ae are not the reason. my computers have sleep turned off and the ip address havent changed. I just turn it back on and waited 15 minutes and it disappeared again from tivo. i then rechecked the computer and its not asleep and the address has not changed.


----------



## varybarry

I have had the same experiences as rigger. Unfortunately, I don't know how it corrected itself, but it did. Eventually, it just went back to normal.


----------



## Warren

was told I have to install some .net stuff from Microsoft will that effect the one that is already installed that I use to stream to my xbox?


----------



## Topshelf

Hey guys, this software is great. Saves me a ton of time not having to have to re encode all my files, but I do keep getting an error in the log.



> System	The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.QueryContainer(String container, Hashtable htParams, HttpListenerContext con) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)


Any idea what this means? I'd like to resolve it if possible. It's on an XP machine. Seems like everything is working, so I don't know what it means.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

This error shows when your wireless connection drops temporarily. It happens from time to time specially if you have lots of interference. (other wireless networks) Just restart the app and make sure BOTH your PC ans Tivo are in the same wireless network. (Or re-start the Tivo if the Tivo lost the connection)

Also, A question for the windows crowd, I have mapped my NAS to a letter drive, and placed some videos there, but the TDN app doesn't accept the location of the folder. (It works OK when the external drive is a USB connection, but not attached via the network) 

Has anyone connected their TDN with the videos on a NAS? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## CuriousMark

ciscokidinsf said:


> Also, A question for the windows crowd, I have mapped my NAS to a letter drive, and placed some videos there, but the TDN app doesn't accept the location of the folder. (It works OK when the external drive is a USB connection, but not attached via the network)
> 
> Has anyone connected their TDN with the videos on a NAS? What am I doing wrong?


This is getting to be a common question. Please look at this
Thread on NAS issues.

CuriousMark


----------



## ebf

> ... The specified network name is no longer available...





ciscokidinsf said:


> This error shows when your wireless connection drops temporarily. It happens from time to time specially if you have lots of interference. (other wireless networks) Just restart the app and make sure BOTH your PC ans Tivo are in the same wireless network. (Or re-start the Tivo if the Tivo lost the connection)


My TiVo and PC are both wired to the same router, so it cannot be a wireless problem. I have not noticed any other network issues when this error shows up for me... and it shows up a lot. I only seem to be able to queue and transfer one file before the TiVo.net service blows up. 

However, the files that transfer successfully do so quickly and are good quality!!! This app has great potential.

Thanks for all the work. :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Grimm1

ebf said:


> My TiVo and PC are both wired to the same router, so it cannot be a wireless problem. I have not noticed any other network issues when this error shows up for me... and it shows up a lot. I only seem to be able to queue and transfer one file before the TiVo.net service blows up.
> 
> However, the files that transfer successfully do so quickly and are good quality!!! This app has great potential.
> 
> Thanks for all the work. :up: :up: :up: :up:


Does your PC have a static IP address and did you bind TDN to it? Have no idea if that makes a difference or not but that is how I have mine setup. I am able to transfer 1 show at a time without any problems. It is only when I try to transfer a show and queue up others behind it that TDN stops working.


----------



## ebf

Grimm1 said:


> Does your PC have a static IP address and did you bind TDN to it? Have no idea if that makes a difference or not but that is how I have mine setup. I am able to transfer 1 show at a time without any problems. It is only when I try to transfer a show and queue up others behind it that TDN stops working.


My PC does not have a static IP, but it does have a reserved IP, the router always gives the same. TDN is bound to that IP.

It seems my issue is also related to queuing multiple files. When I start one file and don't mess with the TDN admin page or the Now Playing list, things seem to go ok. This one-at-a-time is ok, but since transfers are pretty quick, I like to let the first 20 min go and start watching. The first program will finish and the next should start going before I finish watching the first one.


----------



## Grimm1

ebf said:


> My PC does not have a static IP, but it does have a reserved IP, the router always gives the same. TDN is bound to that IP.
> 
> It seems my issue is also related to queuing multiple files. When I start one file and don't mess with the TDN admin page or the Now Playing list, things seem to go ok. This one-at-a-time is ok, but since transfers are pretty quick, I like to let the first 20 min go and start watching. The first program will finish and the next should start going before I finish watching the first one.


Yeah...we'll just have to live with the one at a time for now I guess.

What I have been doing is making sure I always have one show transfered and waiting on TiVo. Then when I'm going to watch a few shows I start transferring the next and watch the one already on the TiVo. When I'm done watching that show the next show has been transfered so I can start another transfer and watch the second show and so on. When I stop watching the last show to be transfered will be the first one I watch when I start again.


----------



## ebf

I am making do with my one-at-a-time transfers and am wondering how to get non TV show transfers to show up without "" for the episode title. Things like movies do not have "episode" titles. I've tried leaving that field blank, but I get "" at the start of the description. I tried leaving "series title" empty as well as "episode", thinking that "series title" is the trigger, but no luck. Is there any way around this?

Also, is there any way to get the release year in the description to not be "(2007)"? I tried changing the recording date, but that did not do it.

Thanks again for a really cool tool!


----------



## foureyedave19

Finally I got it all working with [email protected]'s pref pane! But I am noticing a heavy sync issue with the files, both while transferring and after. Though if I pause it, the video speeds up to catch the audio, only to un-sync again as soon as I press play. It seems like the video is moving too slowly, or the audio too fast. Any ideas or help? Thanks!


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Try using a lower Audio Bit Rate. I also use [email protected]'s Mac Pref Pane, on the lowest Audio setting and Medium Video Rate, This way, it synchs the audio fairly well. Higher bitrates cause a bit of a timing issue, but in my experience is less than a second or so and it runs ahead, not behind.


----------



## PSU_Revenge

Hi, I am incredibly eager to get cracking with this program (especially after having many issues with getting Galleon to play video on my tv). However, I have downloaded and attempted to install the installation file, but right when it looks like the installation will take I get the following error message:

The installer has encountered an unexpected error installing this package. This may indicate a problem with this package.
The error code is 2869. ... The installer was interrupted before it could be installed. Restart the installer and try again.

I have tried downloading different versions of the installation file, and they all give me a problem. I am running Vista. That wouldn't have anything to do with that, would it? Someone please help -- I'm chomping at the bit to get using this.

Thanks


----------



## Grimm1

PSU_Revenge said:


> Hi, I am incredibly eager to get cracking with this program (especially after having many issues with getting Galleon to play video on my tv). However, I have downloaded and attempted to install the installation file, but right when it looks like the installation will take I get the following error message:
> 
> The installer has encountered an unexpected error installing this package. This may indicate a problem with this package.
> The error code is 2869. ... The installer was interrupted before it could be installed. Restart the installer and try again.
> 
> I have tried downloading different versions of the installation file, and they all give me a problem. I am running Vista. That wouldn't have anything to do with that, would it? Someone please help -- I'm chomping at the bit to get using this.
> 
> Thanks


I don't have Vista...but I did find these directions on the TDN forums that claim to get TDN to work on a Vista machine.

Vista 32/64 - Working Tivo.Net


----------



## PSU_Revenge

Thanks a lot. Seems to have worked!


----------



## Klever

During installation of the latest version of T i v o D o t N e t 0.9.8 I received a runtime error that said something about M S I E X E C but it seemed to install OK. Now, when I try to start the service I get another runtime error. The error message says:

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
Runtime Error!
Program: C...
The application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information.

Can anyone here help me sort this out?


----------



## tibruk

Howdy,

I've got a bit of a problem, I'm running the latest version. I can see the files on the pc. I go and start the download and sometimes I'll see it with the blue dot in the now playing screen and when I go back to check on it the program is gone. When I check the To Do list it shows at the top of the list but it doesn't download. I try resetting the server, I try resetting the Tivo and it may work once but then returns to not downloading and just sitting there.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Grimm1

Klever said:


> During installation of the latest version of T i v o D o t N e t 0.9.8 I received a runtime error that said something about M S I E X E C but it seemed to install OK. Now, when I try to start the service I get another runtime error. The error message says:
> 
> Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
> Runtime Error!
> Program: C...
> The application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information.
> 
> Can anyone here help me sort this out?


What happens if you uninstall it and then re-install it?


----------



## Klever

Grimm1 said:


> What happens if you uninstall it and then re-install it?


Doesn't seem to make a difference. I have tried versions going back as far as 0.9.0


----------



## PSU_Revenge

A quick aside from the current discussion...

I have Tivo'dot'net working, but when I go to transfer video files to my TiVo, it will just quit transferring after a few minutes. I've tried watching a video file right after starting the transfer, but even on the lowest video/audio settings I can only get about 30 seconds in before it tells me to "please wait a moment, then push play" etc. 

If I simply start the transfer, then immediately back out and watch live tv while waiting for the video file to finish, it disappears from my now playing list completely.

There's a high likelihood that this problem has been addressed somewhere in the looong thread that has amassed here, but can someone PLEASE help me out? My girlfriend is telling me I'm getting obsessed with this thing...and she's probably right. I need to get this working.  As always, many thanks to Pipakin and his great program. I just need to get it functioning!


----------



## Vendikarr

Klever said:


> Doesn't seem to make a difference. I have tried versions going back as far as 0.9.0


I'm using version 0.8, and have been for quite a while. It has never given me a problem. I never even experienced the directory problems after my TiVo did the last software upgrade.

Given all I have seen here about the problems with 0.9 and up, i think 0.8 might be the most stable release.


----------



## tibruk

PSU_Revenge said:



> A quick aside from the current discussion...
> 
> I have Tivo'dot'net working, but when I go to transfer video files to my TiVo, it will just quit transferring after a few minutes. I've tried watching a video file right after starting the transfer, but even on the lowest video/audio settings I can only get about 30 seconds in before it tells me to "please wait a moment, then push play" etc.
> 
> If I simply start the transfer, then immediately back out and watch live tv while waiting for the video file to finish, it disappears from my now playing list completely.
> 
> There's a high likelihood that this problem has been addressed somewhere in the looong thread that has amassed here, but can someone PLEASE help me out? My girlfriend is telling me I'm getting obsessed with this thing...and she's probably right. I need to get this working.  As always, many thanks to Pipakin and his great program. I just need to get it functioning!


I've been having the same problem it seems as you. When this happens have you checked the To Do list? Mine shows it at the top of the list as if it's waiting to transfer for some reason. I haven't had a response back yet from anyone.

Tibruk


----------



## Grimm1

tibruk said:


> I've been having the same problem it seems as you. When this happens have you checked the To Do list? Mine shows it at the top of the list as if it's waiting to transfer for some reason. I haven't had a response back yet from anyone.
> 
> Tibruk


Are your TiVo's close to full? I think I read somewhere that TDN has a problem with estimating the size of the file to be transfered and that was causing issues for people who had full TiVo's.


----------



## PSU_Revenge

Nope, don't have a full Tivo at all. When I go into the "to do" list and go into "recording history," it lists the videos scheduled to be transferred that just disappeared as "not tranferred." When i ask for additional info, it just says there was a transferring error. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## drosoph

What's the latest build that is "stable" and do I need to do a reboot after install to get the server running ???


----------



## Grimm1

drosoph said:


> What's the latest build that is "stable" and do I need to do a reboot after install to get the server running ???


The latest version is 0.9.8 and as far as I can tell it's just as stable as any of the other previous "stablest" (if that's a word?) versions.

I do not believe that a reboot is required.


----------



## JimDog

PSU_Revenge said:


> Nope, don't have a full Tivo at all. When I go into the "to do" list and go into "recording history," it lists the videos scheduled to be transferred that just disappeared as "not tranferred." When i ask for additional info, it just says there was a transferring error. Anyone have any ideas?


This happens to me frequently. I think it has something to do with my quality settings as the history in the To Do list usually says something along the lines that it was deleted because it was in the wrong format. I haven't played around with the quality settings enough to find one it likes, but if I'm actively watching a recording while the transfer finishes (including having it up on the screen and paused) it seems to keep it in my Now Playing list. If I let a transfer go without watching it, it'll delete it when it finishes with a message in the recording history about the format.


----------



## PSU_Revenge

JimDog said:


> This happens to me frequently. I think it has something to do with my quality settings as the history in the To Do list usually says something along the lines that it was deleted because it was in the wrong format. I haven't played around with the quality settings enough to find one it likes, but if I'm actively watching a recording while the transfer finishes (including having it up on the screen and paused) it seems to keep it in my Now Playing list. If I let a transfer go without watching it, it'll delete it when it finishes with a message in the recording history about the format.


At least it lets you actively watch the video while it's transferring. With my issue, I can begin to download and only get about 20 seconds in before it pauses and says "please wait, transferring." Gah! This is bugging me so much...


----------



## morac

JimDog said:


> This happens to me frequently. I think it has something to do with my quality settings as the history in the To Do list usually says something along the lines that it was deleted because it was in the wrong format. I haven't played around with the quality settings enough to find one it likes, but if I'm actively watching a recording while the transfer finishes (including having it up on the screen and paused) it seems to keep it in my Now Playing list. If I let a transfer go without watching it, it'll delete it when it finishes with a message in the recording history about the format.


There was a fix for this posted back in the thread about a month ago. The problem is I don't think it ever made it into an official build because the author was still MIA at the time.


----------



## tibruk

Grimm1 said:


> Are your TiVo's close to full? I think I read somewhere that TDN has a problem with estimating the size of the file to be transfered and that was causing issues for people who had full TiVo's.


It could be. I do have a lot of stuff on it. Fortunately I'm at the beach on vacation and can't check it for a while 

I'll see about cleaning up when I get home. Both the Tivo and myself 

Tibruk


----------



## PSU_Revenge

Alright, so tonight I tried beginning a video transfer to the Tivo and immediately hitting "play now," rather than going back into the now playing list. I actually got about 42 minutes into my 56 minute show before I got the "delete or save?" screen. So that's better than I was getting before, but it still isn't letting me watch the entire video file... :-/


----------



## Grimm1

PSU_Revenge said:


> Alright, so tonight I tried beginning a video transfer to the Tivo and immediately hitting "play now," rather than going back into the now playing list. I actually got about 42 minutes into my 56 minute show before I got the "delete or save?" screen. So that's better than I was getting before, but it still isn't letting me watch the entire video file... :-/


BTW...I've never had to start watching a show right away to keep it from disappearing. I either let it transfer completely and go to Now Playing to watch it or start watching it after about 10 mins have transfered. Someone mentioned that perhaps it was related to the ffmpeg settings so here are the settings that I am using. Also I am using the version of ffmpeg that came with the TDN install.

Aspect Ratio
4:3 4:3 (Normal TV aspect ratio)

Video Bit Rate
Medium-Low (1536kb/s)

Video Frame Rate
NTSC (29.97fps)

Audio Codec
MPEG-2 codec (mp2 - Most TiVo's)

Audio Bit Rate
Low (128kb/s)

Audio Sample Rate
Restict to : 48000

Audio Channels
Restict to : 2

Audio Sync
Do not use Audio Sync.


----------



## Dajad

Hey all:

While I could not get TiVoDesktop with the plus key installed to transfer any files of any size to my TiVo so far, I'm happy to report that after some frustration I have been able to get TiVo.net to transfer its first large video file to my TiVo. Yahoo!!!

I must say it would be nice if there were some better installation instructions and FAQs because for the newbs like me that brief install instructions were not too helpful. 

But I did manage to get it to work once. But it took me dozens of tries. I don't know what I did right this time. What I do know is that the TiVo.Net service continued to crash over and over and over as I tried to navigate the Administration screen. Each time I'd submit something or update something the http:/localhost:90333/ would be gone. Somehow on my last attempt it survided a click. I don't know why.

A couple questions:

- Is TiVo.Net designed to work WHEN the TiVo Server is running or should the TiVo Server it be shut off or paused?
- Should I have TiVo Desktop running or not running or not running (I've installed the latest 2.4.a version)?
- Is there any obvious reason why the localhost:9033/ keeps failing? 

I have the latest .Net framework installed. Nothing else is running on my PC

The PC running TiVo.net is hard-wired connected through an Ethernet cable to the TiVo. There is no wireless activity/issues here.

I must say, the video and sound quality are BRILLIANT!!! I'm loving this and looking forward to having a stable system running for the long term.

Thanks again to Pipkin for this!

...Dale


----------



## natebomb503

Hello all,

Last night I installed the latest tivo.net app 0.9.8 and it worked for about a minute. It installed without a problem. I went to the admin screen and set it up for my videos and for my tv etc. After i hit the button on the bottom of the page i can no longer view the admin screen at all. when i go to localhost:9033 it is just a blank page with nothing on it. the error log says this:

mscorlibCould not find a part of the path 'C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos'.Minor Error mscorlibCould not find a part of the path 'C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos'.Minor Error mscorlibCould not find a part of the path 'C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos'.Minor Error mscorlibCould not find a part of the path 'C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos'.Minor Error

I also use tivodesktop. could that be part of the problem? i'm stuck. i have tried installing and uninstalling but nothing fixes the problem. any ideas/thoughts?

please forgive me if this has already been asked and answered i did search the forum and couldnt find anything about my problem.


----------



## Dajad

Nate, you and I seem to be alone on this one this weekend. I'm having similar problems. 

Firstly you need to be sure you've set your router settings to allow TCP through both 9032 and 9033. At first I had only set it up for 9033 and had the exact same systems you are describing. After adding 9032, the symptoms you are describing went away. Whenever you CAN'T see the server, that means its shut down and you need to restart it.

Also make sure on your "Main Page" that the "Bind Address" is set to the internal IP address of the system you are using (go to Start, Run, Command, and run IPConfig on your XP machine to confirm its current IP address).

But, so far I cannot get TiVo.Net to see subdirectory structures or more than one video at a time for transfer. So, I"m stuck to pointing it at my TiVo Desktop folder and placing one file at a time in there for it to copy over. That is working. But, between each transfer I have to shut down the TiVo.net server and start it up again before it will recognize the NEXT file and set it up for the transfer. 

Good luck. This is a real hit-and-miss exercise for us newbs given that there isn't any documentation, that I know about, on how this application actually works - ie: what to expect to see when having success and not.

...Dale


----------



## ourdoc

This is what I do. I start the service, then open up the admin page, select the ip and submit/rescan. At this point it shows on my tivo in NP. I go to the TiVo and set to record anything I want transfered. It starts recording, and after a few minutes the listing for the Server disappears from TiVo. But the TiVo keeps on recording the video, and the next one starts recording after that with no problem. I can't see it anymore, but evidently the TiVo can still see it enough to record from. It seems best to record them onto one TiVo if you have more than one, then transfer them to any other TiVo you want to watch it on from there.


----------



## rigger29

ourdoc said:


> This is what I do. I start the service, then open up the admin page, select the ip and submit/rescan. At this point it shows on my tivo in NP. I go to the TiVo and set to record anything I want transfered. It starts recording, and after a few minutes the listing for the Server disappears from TiVo. But the TiVo keeps on recording the video, and the next one starts recording after that with no problem. I can't see it anymore, but evidently the TiVo can still see it enough to record from. It seems best to record them onto one TiVo if you have more than one, then transfer them to any other TiVo you want to watch it on from there.


I am having the same problem. after a while tivo.net disappears from tivo. I just tried setting up the ports in my router and i will let you know if that worked


----------



## rigger29

ok that did not solve the problem after transfering and watching a video for 10 minutes I decided to goto the NPL and tivo.net disappeared. but if i decided not to goto NPL i would still be watching the video. I replied to alot of posts but no good answer so WERE is The Author who should be giving us some support. I just went to admin screen and all i did was select rescan now its back on.


----------



## Dajad

rigger ... this is all a volunteer effort so I'm gathering that what you see is what you get. I'm now reading the pyTiVo thread and thinking of trying that.

As for your specific problem, are you using a wireless connection. I read through the initial 10 pages or so of this thread and it seemed like people with wireless connections were having your issue. I don't have that issue - I'm wired end to end.

...Dale


----------



## rigger29

Dajad said:


> rigger ... this is all a volunteer effort so I'm gathering that what you see is what you get. I'm now reading the pyTiVo thread and thinking of trying that.
> 
> As for your specific problem, are you using a wireless connection. I read through the initial 10 pages or so of this thread and it seemed like people with wireless connections were having your issue. I don't have that issue - I'm wired end to end.
> 
> ...Dale


tivo.net is on the wired system connected to the router, but tivo is wireless


----------



## rigger29

WOW I just installed pytivo and it works like a charm. alot more stable than tivol.net and i now can displays seperate video folders.


----------



## Dajad

Excellent. I'm hoping to follow when I get some time. I think your wireless TiVo was the problem with TiVo.Net. But if PyTiVo floats your boat - no need to look back.

Quick Question re: PyTiVo, when it runs is there actually any user screen to play with like TiVo.Net, or just configuration files to tweak and once running the only action takes place on the TiVo? At least that's how it seems from the reading I've done so far.

...Dale


----------



## rigger29

Dajad said:


> Excellent. I'm hoping to follow when I get some time. I think your wireless TiVo was the problem with TiVo.Net. But if PyTiVo floats your boat - no need to look back.
> 
> Quick Question re: PyTiVo, when it runs is there actually any user screen to play with like TiVo.Net, or just configuration files to tweak and once running the only action takes place on the TiVo? At least that's how it seems from the reading I've done so far.
> 
> ...Dale


theres a small config GUI menu so you can place your folders of your videos
I have 3 seperate folders each with its own folder name on tivo.
when you download it DL pytivo_181_setup it will do the rest. it downloads two other programs needed such as pyro2.5 which is the interface it uses then pyrwin32 which is the system service program so you can use it as a system service.


----------



## tchesney

Dajad and Nate, and others...

Your problem with getting the admin screen up and running is not related to your router settings. If you have a firewall on your computer, like Windows firewall, you need to open the ports up for that. You don't need to do anything to your router and you should return your router settings to what they were prior to opening the ports up.

Early on, I had problems accessing the admin page using the ipaddress:9033 of my system. I have used both localhost:9033 and 127.0.0.1:9033 and was able to access it.

So once you have configured your firewall and you still have problems with the ipaddress:9033, then try the other two. I have since switched back to XP from Vista, but I think I was having problems accessing the ipaddress:9033 under Vista.

Once doing that, you should have no problems.

Good luck!


----------



## natebomb503

tchesney thanks for the advice. 

i can now get to my admin screen via 127.0.0.1 localhost and my ip adress do not work at opening the admin screen. but also it is still buggy, it only works sometimes and i have to constantly restart tivo.net in order to get there. i'm a bit confused by this. should i have a static IP or should i just leave all that alone? 

i'm using wireless for my connection to my tivo. it seems to take forever for a video to transfer and while i was "watching" a video it took almost 15 minutes before i could actually play it. i have no other programs running that use the network. why would it be doing this? would it be better to hard wire my tivo instead? 

here is an error from my log: 

System	The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)	Fatal Error 

I have no idea what that means. Would it be wise to submit a bug report? sorry if all of this does not make much sense im a bit new to this tivo thing and all this ip stuff


----------



## Dajad

tchesney, I do NOT have any software firewalls running on any of my home networked PCs and I am not using wireless. So, neither of those are my issues. 

It's not that I have problem accessing the admin screen. I can access it. My problem is the program won't see subdirectories. So, I'm limited to copying files over one at a time from my videos directory into one single place. Then TiVo.Net can see my videos - but only one at a time. I'm gathering it is seeing them alphabetically. The first one alphabetically appears on the "File Manager" screen. Then I can go to my TiVo and access that. After the transfer I have to delete THAT transferred video from the video directory on my PC before TiVo.Net will see the next one. And even then I have to STOP the TiVo.Net service and restart it between each asuch one-at-a-time attempt. So, I've got a working kludge going. I've got about 15 videos I'm transferring one at a time. 

At no time does my TiVo.Net or my TiVo using TiVo.net ever see more than one video at a time, even if I've got 10 in the TiVo.Net directory.

In any event, once the 15 are transferred I'm going to try pytivo for awhile (once I get a chance) before trying to figure out what's going wrong with TiVo.Net. It sounds like py.TiVo might just work better for me. 

Thanks for the help. If pyTiVo doesn't work better, I may come back here and try to figure this out.

....Dale


----------



## ebf

Dajad said:


> ... My problem is the program won't see subdirectories. So, I'm limited to copying files over one at a time from my videos directory into one single place. Then TiVo.Net can see my videos - but only one at a time. ...


One thing that may save a bit of time... You do not need to put the actual video files into your primary TiVo.net directory-- a shortcut to the file will do. As for subfolders, shortcuts do not work for subfolders. I am not sure if you are specifying more than one directory in the "Video Directory," but you can by putting a semi-colon ( between the directory paths: C:\My Videos\; D:\My Other Videos\

Good luck!


----------



## mcb08

This app is right up there with the discovery of TCMP for my Treo!!!! HUGE THANKS to the author!!!!! Am going to drop some cash in the kitty right now...then use the advice above to try to create subfolders.


----------



## mitch2k2

I looked through this thread and didn't see the answer, but if it's been covered, please excuse the duplicate question. 

Is there some way to change the alphabetization of the NPL so that shows (such as The Wire or The Riches) show up properly and not "Wire, The" "Riches, The" etc.?


----------



## lhen

Is there anyway to attach SUBTITLES to a movie and store it on Tivo-NET?

Thanks


----------



## ciscokidinsf

> Is there anyway to attach SUBTITLES to a movie and store it on Tivo-NET?


I've tried, but it doesn't work. Unfortunately, TDN only takes *video* files to be converted and sent to the Tivo. I've tried sending a few .avi files that were converted with subtitles, but my software creates two files, one is the movie, one is the text file with the subtitles. TDN only reads the movie file. Only devices that can read Dvix files seem to be able to put them together. ffmpeg only reads video files.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

There is a way to attach or dub the subtitles to the film. Here is a link that shows how to do it in detail. You'll need to download virtualdub if you haven't already:

http://forum.videohelp.com/topic272736.html


----------



## lhen

Hmmm, another problem I have.

I am rip a DVD and into a *.VOB, when I put it in my TivoNet folder and begin to transfer it to my tivo it stops at like 4 seconds in. Now the interesting thing is, while I adjusted the Video Quality under ffmpg it allowed for a couple extra seconds. But after numerous attempts it will not transfer anymore and it complains that there might be a problem with my connection, etc (which it is not).

Thanks


----------



## f123456

I have a loosely related question.

I want to transfer all my avi & vob episodes of various tv shows onto my Tivo. Clearly, i can do that with this software, which is just great!

BUT -- how do I title them so that they're organized into folders on the NPL? Is there such a way? Otherwise, they'll all end up in the NPL -- and as much as I love Gilmore girls, I don't want tohave to scroll through pages and pages of episodes to get to my other folders.

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## CuriousMark

f123456 said:


> BUT -- how do I title them so that they're organized into folders on the NPL? Is there such a way? Otherwise, they'll all end up in the NPL -- and as much as I love Gilmore girls, I don't want to have to scroll through pages and pages of episodes to get to my other folders.


Not yet, but it looks like some very smart people have been working on it here.


----------



## ebf

I have to say thanks for a great tool. I have been transferring items one-at-a-time and even doing that I am saving time and hassle over burning stuff to CD/DVD for playing on my DivX DVD player. I am really enjoying TiVo.net!!!!!! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Curbob

This has probably been posted but a quick search didn't show it.

Using Scheduled Task in Windows I was able to setup daily directory scans.

Using Firefox, go to your tivo net admin panel, since your command line in scheduled task can only be so long, you need to go through your list of Video extensions allowed. I had to cut mine down to 13 or so. after editing your list, hit the rescan button.

your command line is in the browser address (at least in Firefox)

In windows control panel, goto your scheduled tasks and add a new task, I just added firefox to run daily and then after the wizard setup I manually editted the schedule.

In the run line copy what was shown in your browser address bar to the firefox location with a space between them

(had an example but forums wouldn't allow me to post it)

click ok and now windows will auto rescan the directories each day.


----------



## Warren

i still haven't gotten this to work. someone please help


----------



## Grimm1

Warren said:


> i still haven't gotten this to work. someone please help


We can try...can you be more specific?


----------



## Warren

Grimm1 said:


> We can try...can you be more specific?


 well I download the program and I then installed what is said I needed to install. But I don't know where to put the files or how to tell it to look in an area for them.


----------



## windracer

Have you run the program/service?

If so, you should be able to point your browser to http://localhost:9033 and get the admin page where you set up the rest.


----------



## Warren

windracer said:


> Have you run the program/service?
> 
> If so, you should be able to point your browser to http://localhost:9033 and get the admin page where you set up the rest.


 so I went to the localhost I have the service running. I chaged the address to the folder with the videos. Now what.


----------



## windracer

Click the "Rescan" button at the bottom of the page. TiVo.Net will scan all the videos it finds in that folder. You should also see TiVo.Net in the NPL of your TiVo boxes.

If you don't your firewall might be blocking the TiVo from seeing TiVo.Net on the PC.


----------



## Warren

ok the NPL sees the server. but the videos are not showing up.


----------



## Warren

thanks got it. I had the wrong drive. the wife is watching a leaked show now


----------



## windracer

Sweet! :up: 

Keep in mind that every time you add new files to that folder, you'll need to go into the Admin page and click "Rescan" again. The automatic re-scan was never added before pipakin disappeared (though I think someone might have uploaded a patch to SourceForge).


----------



## Warren

were did Pipakin go?


Is there a way to get stuff in Folders?


----------



## windracer

Warren said:


> were did Pipakin go?


No one knows. He resurfaced for a few days in early May and then disappeared again. 



Warren said:


> Is there a way to get stuff in Folders?


Nope. Grouping into folders on the TiVo relies on Guide data and the information in the .TiVo file (like episode ID). Since that stuff doesn't exist in transferred recordings, they won't group. This is not a problem specific to TiVo.Net ... any third party app (like pyTivo) has the same problem.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

anyone know why I can get a video transferred to a tivo from the computer and then transfer that video from tivo to tivo but I can't transfer from tivo to computer after being transcoded with tivo dot net?


----------



## Royal2000H

I don't know if this has been posted before...

but say I transfer a movie from my computer to my tivo with tivo.net and then watch another show on the tivo and delete it [the show]....for some reason it deletes the movie that is still transferring rather than the show.
Then if i recover, it won't continue transfer.

Is this a tivo bug or a tivo.net bug?


----------



## Warren

I have noticed that the video runs forward a second when I pause. anyone else notice this?


----------



## Grimm1

Warren said:


> I have noticed that the video runs forward a second when I pause. anyone else notice this?


I haven't noticed that, but usually when I pause I startup again by hitting the 8 second back button so I don't lose the flow of the scen as much.


----------



## windracer

I've seen that now and then ... I think it has something to do with keyframes (i frames?) or some video jargon like that.


----------



## Conodor

I think i have everything set up right. i loaded the software, i logged into the admin page, i put my video directory. but my videos don't show up.

i was able to see folders. but no videos inside of them. so i moved them out and made a new folder called

c:\video\

again it points to that directory on my tivo box but it doesn't show my videos.

i'm trying to watch avi movies does that make diffrence?


thanks!!


----------



## windracer

Did you click "Rescan" after you changed the videos folder?


----------



## Conodor

correct i clicked it a few times. let me make sure i'm covering all my basics here.

Version: "You are running version: 0.9.8 [tNet], which is up to date."

and i didn't change anything for the bind address or the other options.

to start the program i exicuted tivomono


----------



## windracer

Wait, are you running the mono version, or the native Windows version?


----------



## Conodor

mono. what version should i be running?haha


----------



## Conodor

hold that thought, i found the other one the .msi

loading it now. lemme see my progress.


----------



## windracer

Well, it depends. If you're running it on a Windows machine, you don't need the mono version (that's for people who want to run it on Linux or Macs).

I don't think it hurts, but you're just using extra unnecessary overhead.

So anyway, you've got .AVI files in C:\Videos. Make sure .avi is listed in the extensions list (it should be). Try restarting your PC and/or the TiVo and see where that gets you. If your TiVo can see TiVo.Net in the NPL at least you know it's not a firewall problem.


----------



## Conodor

success! thanks for your help. the .msi version started right up.


----------



## ebf

Warren said:


> I have noticed that the video runs forward a second when I pause. anyone else notice this?


Yes, me too.


----------



## theguru1974

Will this software work with the new Tivo HD ($299 unit)?

Eric


----------



## gonzotek

theguru1974 said:


> Will this software work with the new Tivo HD ($299 unit)?
> 
> Eric


The TiVo HD and the S3 both have TiVoToGo/TiVoToComeBack disabled internally, due to CableLabs' CabledCard certification requirements. TiVo.Net will not work with it unless/until TiVo gets approval from CableLabs to enable the features.


----------



## TokyoShoe

gonzotek said:


> The TiVo HD and the S3 both have TiVoToGo/TiVoToComeBack disabled internally, due to CableLabs' CabledCard certification requirements. TiVo.Net will not work with it unless/until TiVo gets approval from CableLabs to enable the features.


This just means no grabbing files off my TiVo , from my computer, right? Won't it still work the other direction, allowing me to share video files FROM my computer TO my TiVo?


----------



## ebf

As I understand it, TokyoShoe, the two features are tied together and both are turned off on the S3 and HD boxes as gonzotek said, so you cannot send files to your box from your computer yet.


----------



## gonzotek

TokyoShoe said:


> This just means no grabbing files off my TiVo , from my computer, right? Won't it still work the other direction, allowing me to share video files FROM my computer TO my TiVo?


ebf is, unfortunately, correct. I'm holding off on a HD until sending video to it is officially available.


----------



## TokyoShoe

gonzotek said:


> ebf is, unfortunately, correct. I'm holding off on a HD until sending video to it is officially available.


Wow. It actually states ON the TiVoHD box that you can share video between your home network and your TiVo. And now I'm discovering that it's not actually an available feature.

So.. it's false advertising?


----------



## windracer

Does it actually say that on the box?

a) maybe they're referring to TiVoCast content (that kind of video _can_ be downloaded to the box (i.e., video podcasts, Amazon UnBox content, etc.)

b) it's coming soon (hopefully) so they printed it anyway


----------



## morac

TiVo has already announced that MRV/TTG is coming to the S3/HD by the end of the year. Now what kind of restrictions will be implemented when it arrives is another story.

Regardless of how TiVo implements it, I'm nearly 100% sure that they won't restrict transfers from the PC to the TiVo since there is no reason to do so.


----------



## saberman

morac said:


> Regardless of how TiVo implements it, I'm nearly 100% sure that they won't restrict transfers from the PC to the TiVo since there is no reason to do so.


When has reason had anything to do with TiVo software development?

TiVo desktop supports folders for Music and Pictures but not for Video files. You want to try and supply a reason for that?


----------



## Warren

ok problem. I installed LImewire and Bittorrent. Now I can't get the service to start up.

Any ideas? even after restarting I can't get it to load. should I unstall limewire?


----------



## Conodor

don't know if something i did or what. but since i hooked up my wired connection to my tivo and installed this program on my PC. if i'm looking at my show list of recording, like tivo suggestions and my season pass shows. if i select the show to see the brief description, with the "play" delete. well if i hit delete it says ok, but it doesn't delete the show.


but if i watch the show, then keep or delete otption shows up, i can delete it there, and it goes away.



anyone experience this? sorry if i confused you in this message, super tired here.


----------



## Warren

Warren said:


> ok problem. I installed LImewire and Bittorrent. Now I can't get the service to start up.
> 
> Any ideas? even after restarting I can't get it to load. should I unstall limewire?


 okI restarted again. when I try to open the service the box pops up that says "starting service" once it goes away the localhost page will not load.


----------



## 3evils

I have to turn off windows firewall to allow the program/server to work. Is there an exception for me to use and have windows firewall still on.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Grimm1

3evils said:


> I have to turn off windows firewall to allow the program/server to work. Is there an exception for me to use and have windows firewall still on.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I think you just need to make an exception for TCP ports 9032 and 9033.


----------



## mtcoronado

I am interested in Streaming video to my Tivo through my home network. I have recently moved to another city and the only way I can get my hometown BBall games is through a streaming service on the Universities website. Instead of watching this on my computer I would like to watch this on my TV. 

Could I use this program to convert the video on the fly to watch on my TV?


----------



## Fofer

If it's a stream file, no. But the upcoming SlingCatcher (hardware from Sling Media) will probably fit the bill (at approx. $200.)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/07/sling-medias-new-slingcatcher/


----------



## rick123

WOW! What a great program/windows service. Installed without a hitch. Had a problem some have described in that I tried to schedule more than 1 transfer, which caused none of them to work. Cancelled all of them when I saw they were not working, rescanned the video file, and now works most excellent getting one file at a time. 

Just a fantastic find! It was mentioned on one of my computer mags. No longer is a tivo user tied to the computer or forced to burn a dvd to watch a downloaded video! Opens up a whole new use for the series 2 tivo, and certainly prolongs their value as HD takes over the TV world. 

Thank you very much for this great creation!


----------



## windracer

rick123 said:


> Just a fantastic find! It was mentioned on one of my computer mags.


Just curious, which one? Link?


----------



## Warren

I can't get the service to work anymore. I have installed the Videora Tivo Converter.

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/

I used DVD Decrypter to make a copy of my DVD Hicthhikers Guide. I then converted it with this program so that its a Mpeg so now I can put it in the tivo folder and it shows up.

I will have to do it this way until I can fix the other.


----------



## grpsf

I had trouble as well, recently made the move to pytivo. Haven't had a lick of trouble with it


----------



## DVReveler

I'm running Vista. I had to turn off User Access Control to install TDN. It seems to run fine with UAC off. If I turn it back on TDN no longer works. Any way around this?


----------



## grpsf

if your talking about pytivo, it uses ffmpeg as well. Tried to post the link, but I get an error when I have a url in my post


----------



## Grimm1

Warren said:


> okI restarted again. when I try to open the service the box pops up that says "starting service" once it goes away the localhost page will not load.


I'd just start with a redo. Uninstall TDN...power off the TiVo and power it back on...reboot your PC...reinstall TDN...configure TDN.

Also if your running programs like limewire and bittorrent you bettter make sure you have good anti-virus updated and running...a good anti-spyware/adware prgram would be best as well.


----------



## Warren

Grimm1 said:


> I'd just start with a redo. Uninstall TDN...power off the TiVo and power it back on...reboot your PC...reinstall TDN...configure TDN.
> 
> Also if your running programs like limewire and bittorrent you bettter make sure you have good anti-virus updated and running...a good anti-spyware/adware prgram would be best as well.


 well I uninstalled the TDN and I reinstalled it. (didn't reboot ) I didn't like Bittorrent so I went back to Bit Comet. when I get home I will uninstall limeware and bittorrent and TDN and the reboot.


----------



## Warren

another issue.

I am using videora Tivo Converter to make my avi files so that tivo can see them with the Tivo software. (mpegs) I told it to transfer Hicthhickers Guide to the Tivo but it stopped half way through. when I tried to restart the transfer it said that I had to wait until the other one was done. the To Do list shows the show waiting to be transfered but it will not do it (nothing keeping it from doing it) and I can't delete it to start it over.

I thought about restarting it but didn't do it. Will that clear it?

*EDIT* IT cleared it. So yay!!!


----------



## Warren

Warren said:


> well I uninstalled the TDN and I reinstalled it. (didn't reboot ) I didn't like Bittorrent so I went back to Bit Comet. when I get home I will uninstall limeware and bittorrent and TDN and the reboot.


 well I uninstalled all three programs and rebooted. I then re-installed TDN but its still not working.


----------



## Grimm1

Warren said:


> well I uninstalled all three programs and rebooted. I then re-installed TDN but its still not working.


Did you reboot the TiVo? Is the TiVoBeacon service running? Have you tried it with your firewall off?


----------



## Warren

I have restarted the tivo. what is the TivoBeacon Service? I have the firewall off. I have the Tivo Desktop going I can still transfer .tivos and mpegs back and forth.


----------



## Grimm1

Warren said:


> I have restarted the tivo. what is the TivoBeacon Service? I have the firewall off. I have the Tivo Desktop going I can still transfer .tivos and mpegs back and forth.


It is required for your TiVo to see your PC. It is one of the services that is installed when you installed TiVo Desktop and is the only one that needs to be running for TDN to work. Anyways sounds like it is running if you can transfer tivo files.

So what is happening or not happening when you run the TDN service?


----------



## Warren

the box pops up that says "Starting Service" Then the box goes away.

which is what used to happen but once I went to the local host page it used to show me the info about the service. Now I just get page can not be displayed.


----------



## windracer

I may be wrong, but I think TDN has its own beacon service. The "TiVo Beacon" service you see in the Services control panel is the one for TiVo Desktop.

I'm guessing here, since I'm running TDN on Linux so I definitely don't have a TiVo Beacon service there.


----------



## Grimm1

Warren said:


> the box pops up that says "Starting Service" Then the box goes away.
> 
> which is what used to happen but once I went to the local host page it used to show me the info about the service. Now I just get page can not be displayed.


After this happens if you look at the "Task Manager" does it show TivoDotNet.exe as a running process?

I don't know if other people have this issue but accessing the admin page is hit and miss for me. I can have the TDN service running for days transfering videos and then I'll go access the admin page and about 1/3 of the time I get a "page can not be displayed" and the TDN service is dead requiring me to start it again. TDN was running just before so it's as if accessing the admin page did something that caused TDN to stop.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

anyone have trouble after transferring a show to the tivo transferring back to the computer? I can't do it. After TDN sends a file to the tivo it won't be able to send it back to the computer but will transfer from tivo to tivo. Any one else have this problem?


----------



## Warren

Grimm1 said:


> After this happens if you look at the "Task Manager" does it show TivoDotNet.exe as a running process?
> 
> I don't know if other people have this issue but accessing the admin page is hit and miss for me. I can have the TDN service running for days transfering videos and then I'll go access the admin page and about 1/3 of the time I get a "page can not be displayed" and the TDN service is dead requiring me to start it again. TDN was running just before so it's as if accessing the admin page did something that caused TDN to stop.


 I see it. are you useing Firefox? I am. maybe I should try IE


----------



## Grimm1

Warren said:


> I see it. are you useing Firefox? I am. maybe I should try IE


I'm also using Firefox. If you see the TivoDotNet.exe running in your task manager that should mean that the service is running but something is blocking you from the admin page.

Open a command window and ping localhost and see if it translates that to the 127.0.0.1 IP address. When I first started to use TDN I could not get the admin page to load either and noticed I was getting a weird result when trying to ping localhost. It turned out that somewhere I had somehow installed the IPv6 protocol which was causing this. Once I uninstalled it localhost resolved to 127.0.0.1 like it should and I could access the admin page.

Maybe one of the P2P programs you had installed added something like that to your system.


----------



## Warren

well when I installed Lime wire it made a big to do installing/updating Java. would this effect it? I have since uninstalled lime wire and bit torrent.


----------



## TokyoShoe

Ok so I've got TiVoDotNet installed. Version 9.8 , installed from the MSI form you have up at Sourceforge. It installs.. the service is started, but the administrative control page never will come up. Tried in both IE and Firefox. (This is on Vista Home Premium)

Any help you can offer?


----------



## windracer

What URL are you using to access the admin page? It should be http://localhost:9033.

I want to say on Vista you need to disable UAC to get TDN to work? Not sure ...


----------



## TokyoShoe

windracer said:


> What URL are you using to access the admin page? It should be http://localhost:9033.
> 
> I want to say on Vista you need to disable UAC to get TDN to work? Not sure ...


Already have UAC disabled in Vista, and yes that's what I am using for a URL to access the admin page. I tried accessing it in IE7 and Firefox 2.0.something

I've rebooted my machine, checked the service to make sure it's still running. Whole nine yards, still nothing.


----------



## windracer

Go to a command prompt and type 'netstat -a'. You should see ports 9033 and 9032 listening. If not, something in Vista (firewall?) might be blocking them.


----------



## TokyoShoe

windracer said:


> Go to a command prompt and type 'netstat -a'. You should see ports 9033 and 9032 listening. If not, something in Vista (firewall?) might be blocking them.


I did "netstat -a" , and checked.. definitely not anything listening on ports 9033 and 9032. I already have 9033 and 9032 unblocked in Vista Firewall. Let me check and see if something else might be blocking it. (Windows Defender, maybe.)


----------



## Warren

windracer said:


> Go to a command prompt and type 'netstat -a'. You should see ports 9033 and 9032 listening. If not, something in Vista (firewall?) might be blocking them.


 I did this. I don't know if its vista only but I don't even see 9033 or 9032 listed.

I am using XP. My firewalls are turned off.


----------



## Grimm1

TokyoShoe said:


> I did "netstat -a" , and checked.. definitely not anything listening on ports 9033 and 9032. I already have 9033 and 9032 unblocked in Vista Firewall. Let me check and see if something else might be blocking it. (Windows Defender, maybe.)


Not sure by how you worded that if 9032 and 9033 are listening or not. That command should show them as "LISTENING".



Code:


Proto  Local Address          Foreign Address        State
TCP    YourPC:9032            YourPC:0               LISTENING
TCP    YourPC:9033            YourPC:0               LISTENING


----------



## TokyoShoe

Grimm1 said:


> Not sure by how you worded that if 9032 and 9033 are listening or not. That command should show them as "LISTENING".
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Proto  Local Address          Foreign Address        State
> TCP    YourPC:9032            YourPC:0               LISTENING
> TCP    YourPC:9033            YourPC:0               LISTENING


Not seeing anything even remotely close to that. No port 9033 or 9032 listed anywere, Listening or Waiting.


----------



## Grimm1

Warren said:


> I did this. I don't know if its vista only but I don't even see 9033 or 9032 listed.
> 
> I am using XP. My firewalls are turned off.


It's the same for XP. You should see those ports listed as LISTENING. Is it possible you have 3rd party firewall running? A lot of the anti-virus programs these days come packaged with firewall software.


----------



## TokyoShoe

Grimm1 said:


> It's the same for XP. You should see those ports listed as LISTENING. Is it possible you have 3rd party firewall running? A lot of the anti-virus programs these days come packaged with firewall software.


AVG-Free AntiVirus running. Ad-Aware by LavaSoft installed, but it has no active scanner component. Only other security components I've got running is Windows Defender (part of Vista automatically), and Windows Firewall (also automatically in Vista). Beyond this.. no Firewall software. Now.. I am behind a ROUTER, but that's not supposed to prevent me from checking an Admin page for something running on my own machine.

Any other notions?


----------



## Grimm1

TokyoShoe said:


> AVG-Free AntiVirus running. Ad-Aware by LavaSoft installed, but it has no active scanner component. Only other security components I've got running is Windows Defender (part of Vista automatically), and Windows Firewall (also automatically in Vista). Beyond this.. no Firewall software. Now.. I am behind a ROUTER, but that's not supposed to prevent me from checking an Admin page for something running on my own machine.
> 
> Any other notions?


Since you have a firewall on your router you would be safe to disable your Windows Firewall for troubleshooting. Disable it and see if the port shows up as listening and if you can access the admin page or not.


----------



## TokyoShoe

Grimm1 said:


> Since you have a firewall on your router you would be safe to disable your Windows Firewall for troubleshooting. Disable it and see if the port shows up as listening and if you can access the admin page or not.


This is interesting. I turned the Firewall off, the ports don't show up. So I turn it back on, now they're there. Both listed, both as "LISTENING". Unfortunately with Firewall off OR on.. I still couldn't access the Admin Page in both IE7 or Firefox 2+


----------



## Warren

ANyone have any other ideas to help me fix Tivo.net


----------



## Grimm1

Warren said:


> ANyone have any other ideas to help me fix Tivo.net


You never said what happens when you ping localhost in a command window.


----------



## Warren

Grimm1 said:


> You never said what happens when you ping localhost in a command window.


 when did you ask that?

Don't matter anymore I can't get the computer to even start anymore. I left it one and when I came home it was on a screen that said windows didn't start right. no idea why then power didn't go out. But I am getting messages like Operating system not found etc etc.


----------



## windracer

Ugh, sounds like you have bigger problems than just TiVo.Net not working ...


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Hey all, back from being out of the country for 6 weeks. An old question that has NOT been properly answered... partial transfers and what happens to them exactly? I ask because I got the nagging feeling that partial transfers get trapped in the tivos without a way to get erased. My 80 hour Tivo is near full with barely 40 shows. This is the one I was experimenting with my TDN. Is there a way to 'peek' at the actual Tivo file structure to see if I got the incomplete files there? 

Also, since Pip has returned, any new updates?


----------



## saberman

Warren said:


> when did you ask that?
> 
> Don't matter anymore I can't get the computer to even start anymore. I left it one and when I came home it was on a screen that said windows didn't start right. no idea why then power didn't go out. But I am getting messages like Operating system not found etc etc.


Operating system not found means the BIOS could not find an operating system to boot. Either it could not find your hard drive or the MBR (Master Boot Record) is corrupted or does not point to your Windows installation. Boot into the BIOS and check to see if it recognizes your hard disk. If it doesn't (no disks shown) try reseating the cables. If the BIOS sees your hard disk but it cannot find an operating system on it try booting from the Windows install CD and selecting Repair.


----------



## windracer

ciscokidinsf said:


> Also, since Pip has returned, any new updates?


Nope. He only re-appeared for a day or so and then disappeared again.


----------



## dizziness

[email protected] said:


> I could not make heads nor tales on how to get pyTivo working on my mac... yes I installed python it looks like it may be working but does not show on the tivo's NPL. I also dislike having to run it from not only the CLI but worse... the python's environment (IDLE).


Same here. No success. I'm having issues with Tivonet too though. Neither shows up in my Tivo NPL.


----------



## Warren

well I bought the computer used (from a pawn shop) so I don't have any CDs. I have the CD key printed on the label on the back of the computer. So I guess I could download a copy and use my code.


----------



## cyclone

I've got Tivo.net up and running on my Mac, but when choosing a file from the Tivo it hangs (until I kill Tivo.net). The error log on the administrators console says:
mscorlib

String was not recognized as a valid DateTime. - at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp, DateTimeStyles styles) [0x00000] at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp) [0x00000] at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s) [0x00000] at System.Convert.ToDateTime (System.String value) [0x00000] at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.BuildEpisodeXML (System.String tagname, System.Xml.XmlNode parent, System.Xml.XmlDocument xmldoc) [0x00000] at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputDetails () [0x00000] at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl (System.String url, System.Net.HttpListenerContext con, TiVoDotNetBase.ContainerItem ci) [0x00000] at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback (IAsyncResult ar) [0x00000]

Fatal error​Any ideas?


----------



## bedelman

cyclone said:


> I've got Tivo.net up and running on my Mac, but when choosing a file from the Tivo it hangs (until I kill Tivo.net). The error log on the administrators console says:
> mscorlib
> 
> String was not recognized as a valid DateTime. - at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp, DateTimeStyles styles) [0x00000] at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s, IFormatProvider fp) [0x00000] at System.DateTime.Parse (System.String s) [0x00000] at System.Convert.ToDateTime (System.String value) [0x00000] at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.BuildEpisodeXML (System.String tagname, System.Xml.XmlNode parent, System.Xml.XmlDocument xmldoc) [0x00000] at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputDetails () [0x00000] at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl (System.String url, System.Net.HttpListenerContext con, TiVoDotNetBase.ContainerItem ci) [0x00000] at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback (IAsyncResult ar) [0x00000]
> 
> Fatal error​Any ideas?


Although I don't think this should make a difference (and this is a bit of a reach), what shows in "Formats" in the International preference pane?


----------



## grossdavis

Hello everyone, I just want to day thank you to everyone that has been active in this forum and I was hoping I could elicit a little help from you all. I have installed the latest version of the program and I am getting the following error message when I try to access the administrative page:

_Cannot connect to Localhost:9033_

I have to admit I am very new to this and I don't really know what I am doing. I appreciate the help.


----------



## windracer

Did you start the TiVo.Net service (i.e., is the program actually running)?


----------



## cyclone

bedelman said:


> Although I don't think this should make a difference (and this is a bit of a reach), what shows in "Formats" in the International preference pane?


US, Gregorian, etc. Nothing unusual.


----------



## grossdavis

windracer said:


> Did you start the TiVo(dot)Net service (i.e., is the program actually running)?


I start the service, but after about one minute it shuts itself down. When I watch it load in process explorer ffmpeg loads two instances and alternates between closing one or the other and then re-opening.


----------



## Mandabar

ciscokidinsf said:


> Hey all, back from being out of the country for 6 weeks. An old question that has NOT been properly answered... partial transfers and what happens to them exactly? I ask because I got the nagging feeling that partial transfers get trapped in the tivos without a way to get erased. My 80 hour Tivo is near full with barely 40 shows. This is the one I was experimenting with my TDN. Is there a way to 'peek' at the actual Tivo file structure to see if I got the incomplete files there?
> 
> Also, since Pip has returned, any new updates?


This question scares me. I have had this happena few times, i know i had a transfer last night going when T.net died on me, and it of course disapeared from the NPL... but the files may not be deleted? (scared)

Anyone can get concrete info with this? I know some of you have to have done thouse more intensive hacks to see inside tivo.


----------



## bedelman

grossdavis said:


> I start the service, but after about one minute it shuts itself down. When I watch it load in process explorer ffmpeg loads two instances and alternates between closing one or the other and then re-opening.


Are there any files in the folder of videos to be published? I've had cases where a file looks to be fine, but there's something askew with it and it essentially crashes the service. I've managed to find the offender when this happens by using a B-tree method (do half of what's in the folder at a time) which is faster than doing it on a one-by-one basis.


----------



## RedCoat999

Grimm1 said:


> I don't have Vista...but I did find these directions on the TDN forums that claim to get TDN to work on a Vista machine.
> 
> satellite of love WEBSITE Vista 32/64 - Working Tivo Net


 I too would love to try this out, but the forum is not coming up for me on the page. I have Vista and need to know how to install.
Thanks


----------



## Grimm1

RedCoat999 said:


> I too would love to try this out, but the forum is not coming up for me on the page. I have Vista and need to know how to install.
> Thanks


Hmmm....looks like the he took the forum down. Probably because hardly anyone was using it and because it wasn't being maintained it was full of spam.

Here's a link to an archive of that page.

http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache...ite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?num=1182216178


----------



## Grimm1

I thought maybe I should just post the Vista directions here in case the archive page goes away. I do NOT run Vista. I am only reposting this for people who do.



Aaron from old Tivo.Net Forums said:


> Vista 32/64 - Working Tivo.Net
> 06/19/07 at 02:22:57
> For those having issues, I've included the steps I used to get Tivo.Net working on Vista 64. It should work on the 32 bit version as well.
> 
> Problems with installer/Vista: Service Behavior, Registry Entries not being created, User Account Control.
> 
> 1. Turn off UAC (Start > Control Panel > User Accounts and Family Safety > User Accounts > "Turn User Account Control on or off")
> 2. Install Tivo.Net's .msi package into C:\Tivo.Net (Original path may work also, please change the code below if you use the default path)
> 3. Create a file called Tivo.NET.reg with notepad and copy/paste the code below, right click the file and import it into the system registry. You may also manually enter these keys into the registry. Make sure to save the file as type *.* and not a text document when using notepad.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVoDotNet]
> "FFMpeg_Path"="C:\\TiVo.Net\\ffmpeg_mp2.exe"
> "Installpath"="C:\\Tivo.Net\\"
> "Directory"="C:\\Tivo.Net\\Videos\\"
> "AllowedExtensions"=".3g2,.3gp,.4xm,.mtv,.roq,.aac,.ac3,.adts,.aiff,.alaw,.amr,.asf,.au,.avi,.avs,.crc,.daud,.dsicin,.dts,.dv,.dvd,.ea,.ffm,.flic,.flv,.gif,.gxf,.h261,.h263,.h264,.idcin,.ipmovie,.m4v,.matroska,.mjpeg,.mm,.mmf,.mov,.mp4,.m4a,.3gp,.mp2,.mp3,.mp4,.mpeg,.mpg,.mpeg1video,.mpeg2video,.mpegts,.mpegvideo,.mpjpeg,.mulaw,.mxf,.nsv,.nuv,.ogg,.psp,.psxstr,.rawvideo,.rm,.s16be,.s16le,.s8,.shn,.smk,.sol,.svcd,.swf,.tiertexseq,.tta,.u16be,.u16le,.u8,.vcd,.vmd,.vob,.voc,.wav,.wc3movie,.wsaud,.wsvqa,.wv"
> "RemoteAccess"="true"
> "FFMpeg_Aspect"="4:3"
> "FFMpeg_VideoBitRate"=dword:00002000
> "FFMpeg_FrameRate"="29.97"
> "FFMpeg_AudioBitRate"=dword:00000180
> "FFMpeg_AudioSampleRate"=dword:0000bb80
> "FFMpeg_RestrictAudioSampleRate"="true"
> "FFMpeg_AudioCodec"="ac3"
> "FFMpeg_AudioChannels"=dword:00000002
> "FFMpeg_RestrictAudioChannels"="false"
> "FFMpeg_AudioSyncSamples"=dword:00000001
> "FFMpeg_UseAsync"="false"
> 
> 4. Create a folder called C:\Tivo.Net\Videos
> 5. Reboot
> 6. Click Start and type services.msc in the search box and press enter, you may also start the service by using the shortcut in the Tivo.NET start menu folder.
> 7. Scroll to the Tivo.NET service and start it if needed
> 8. Visit the Admin Page (Start > All Programs > Tivo.NET > TiVo.Net Administration)
> 9. One additional key will be created called UUID in the registry,
> 10. Export the Tivo.NET branch from the registry for backup purposes.


----------



## Warren

ok I have gotten a new hard drive and am running Windows XP Pro sp2.

I installed the tivodotnet stuff( and the .netframe work) and I can now get to local host. I have reset the folder to were my videos are. My tivo doesn't see it. Beacon is running and I am moving a file over now. my tivo doesn't see my computer also (but I am just now getting a file from tivo to my computer which might be why.

ideas?

edit1: thats odd. I remembered to turn off the firewall and my tivo rebooted at the same time.

edit2: tivo rebooted it can see the servers now 

edit3: tivo rebooted again. I changed nothing this time. 

edit4: I turned the firewall back on and the tivo has stopped rebooting. I can still see my Tivo folder on the tivo but the tivodotnet is gone.


----------



## windracer

grossdavis said:


> I start the service, but after about one minute it shuts itself down. When I watch it load in process explorer ffmpeg loads two instances and alternates between closing one or the other and then re-opening.


That's normal, at least, comparable to what I see on Linux. When the service starts, it'll start spawning ffmpeg processes as it checks and catalogs each video file in your Videos directory.

Like Bob mentioned above, it's possible one of the files you have in there is causing the service to crash. Check the error log and see if there's anything helpful in there.


----------



## RedCoat999

OK, so I managed to get it installed with Vista. Service is running and file manager lists all the files I put in there, but nothing is shown in the TIVO. Are there any instructions with this thing? A wiki or something? Anything I shuold be doing with the TIVO, physically adding an address on the TIVO? I paused the TIVO desktop 2.5 aswell, rebooted, still nothing.


----------



## Warren

everything seems to be working now.


----------



## Grimm1

RedCoat999 said:


> OK, so I managed to get it installed with Vista. Service is running and file manager lists all the files I put in there, but nothing is shown in the TIVO. Are there any instructions with this thing? A wiki or something? Anything I shuold be doing with the TIVO, physically adding an address on the TIVO? I paused the TIVO desktop 2.5 aswell, rebooted, still nothing.


Usually if everything looks good on the PC but nothing is showing up on the TiVo it is firewall related. Disable your firewall to see if it works.

Here is the Wiki page...though it hasn't been updated since Feb.

http://www.satellite-of-love.org/TiVoDotNet.ashx


----------



## cmtk05

hey guys. I have been using tivo.net for awhile now. I have found that 8.0 is the most stable. My questions is about transfer speed.

I use to have my server wired to my router then the tivo on a wireless "tivo" usb connections. When i would transfer things i would let it buffer for about 2-5 min and then i would be fine with no delay in watching. 

Now i built a server (athlon1.5 gig) server that i have moved to another part of the house. I moved all my files to it and it runs on a netgear USB wireless adpater. 

My problem is that i am seeing very slow transfers. Even if i let it buffer for 20 min i still get delays. I checked the cpu useage and its not maxed out when transcoding. My only guess is that going wireless server to wireless tivo is going to be really slow comparied to wired pc to router out to wireless tivo. 

Is that the problem? I also thought that maybe getting a wireless card might improve things over a usb adapter. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## KRKeegan

If you are not seeing your CPU max out then likely you have a throughput problem. I saw dramatic increases in transfer speeds switch from 802.11g to ethernet. I recommend if you can to run a hardwire between the two.


----------



## Quaro

I had a persistent crash on startup for the longest time. The process would start and then crash about 30 seconds later. I think it might be related to a tivo trying to transfer files which are no longer accessible. Anyway, I don't know C# but I managed to track down the exact line using print statements and it turns out it was just an error logging line. I commented it out, recompiled using the free version of Visual Studio from MS, and it seems to be working again.

Comment out the


> errorLog.WriteMessage("ParseVideoUrl", "Unknown File: " + url, Log.Severity.SEVERITY_MINOR, con);


 in function:

protected void ParseVideoUrl(string url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci)

in the main file, TivoDotNet.cs

I don't have any idea why the error log was crashing the service, or if anyone else has had this problem, but I thought I'd post just in case. I had been uninstalling and reinstalling the service, rebooting, and only getting a successful start once in a blue moon before.


----------



## NancyAng

I got this working and I love it, but I have to disable my Windows Firewall to get it working. To be honest, I'd rather not do that. 

Is there a port I can open to allow this to run without disabling my firewall? I already allowed all 3 of the applications that this program runs, and that didn't work. 

These 50 pages of this thread are tl;dr for me to try and search for the answer. 

thanks for your help.


----------



## greg_burns

NancyAng said:


> I got this working and I love it, but I have to disable my Windows Firewall to get it working. To be honest, I'd rather not do that.
> 
> Is there a port I can open to allow this to run without disabling my firewall? I already allowed all 3 of the applications that this program runs, and that didn't work.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4862367&&#post4862367


greg_burns said:


> Have you opened ports 9032/TCP and 9033/TCP in your firewall? You can do it in control panel or from a cmd prompt...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start->run->cmd
> 
> netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9032 name="Tivo.Net"
> netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9033 name="Tivo.Net"


----------



## NancyAng

Thanks. I appreciate your support for my laziness. 

In reality, it should be on the website for the application in the FAQ but it's not.


----------



## mcb08

I've had this running for a few months with no issues, and suddenly today I can't see the server on my NPL. I've re-booted, confirmed that tivo.net is running, and played with my firewall settings. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Grimm1

mcb08 said:


> I've had this running for a few months with no issues, and suddenly today I can't see the server on my NPL. I've re-booted, confirmed that tivo.net is running, and played with my firewall settings. Any other suggestions?


When you say you re-booted...did you reboot both the PC and your TiVo? There have been a couple times where TDN stopped working for me and the problem was only resolved with a reboot of my TiVo.


----------



## mcb08

Grimm1 said:


> When you say you re-booted...did you reboot both the PC and your TiVo? There have been a couple times where TDN stopped working for me and the problem was only resolved with a reboot of my TiVo.


I've re-booted my PC and Tivo twice.


----------



## mitch2k2

mcb08 said:


> I've re-booted, confirmed that tivo.net is running, and played with my firewall settings. Any other suggestions?


Is this a wired or wirelessly networked TiVo?


----------



## mitch2k2

You know what, scratch that. Have you tried rebooting the router (whether wired or wireless)? That almost always seems to do the trick here, given that TN is running as it should on the comp.


----------



## mcb08

mitch2k2 said:


> You know what, scratch that. Have you tried rebooting the router (whether wired or wireless)? That almost always seems to do the trick here, given that TN is running as it should on the comp.


Thanks. Looks like it was a problem with the router.


----------



## cherry ghost

anyone else getting audio only after the new software update?


----------



## etsolow

I've just switched to Tivo.NET from pyTivo and I'm really enjoying it. I find it much more stable. Am I understanding correctly though, that in Tivo.NET I have to manually rescan the video directory every time I add a file? That may be a deal-breaker from a non-techie usability standpoint.

I wonder if the video dir gets re-scanned on a service restart... guess I'll go find out!


----------



## windracer

etsolow said:


> Am I understanding correctly though, that in Tivo.NET I have to manually rescan the video directory every time I add a file?
> 
> I wonder if the video dir gets re-scanned on a service restart...


Yes and yes ... either you click the "Rescan" button or just restart TiVo.Net.

Someone on the TiVo.Net forums (which are no longer in existence) had written a patch to do "auto-rescan" but I'm not sure how you'd find that (unless that person jumps in here). I don't see it in the SourceForge library.


----------



## johnmsch

Considering how awesome TiVo.NET is, rescanning is not a big deal for me. I don't add videos to its folder very often. Besides, whenever I start up TiVo.NET, I do a scan anyway.


----------



## etsolow

I agree about the awesomeness, but it doesn't fit well into an RSS-fed auto-download scheme if you have to manually intervene every time you want to watch anything.

I've scripted a daily service restart that helps, but it's still not optimal. I'd make it more frequent but I don't want to interrupt a transcoding in progress.

What's up with everyone who writes an auto-transcoding TiVo program getting "disappeared"??


----------



## dvrvarma

Hey Can some one help me. I am new to this forums and also a newbie.

Not sure how this computer can recognize my Tivo in the first place. One thing I can say is Tivo receiver is connected to internet since its downloading stuff like program updates.


----------



## Grimm1

dvrvarma said:


> Hey Can some one help me. I am new to this forums and also a newbie.
> 
> Not sure how this computer can recognize my Tivo in the first place. One thing I can say is Tivo receiver is connected to internet since its downloading stuff like program updates.


Just because your TiVo is downloading program updates etc... does not mean that it is connected to the internet. If it's using your phone line to dial-in for that data it is not on your network and not connected to the Internet. If you have purchased a wired or wireless network device and connected it to your TiVo and configured it to access the internet then your TiVo is on your PC's local network and that means with the correct software and configurations they can recognize each other.


----------



## dvrvarma

Grimm1 said:


> Just because your TiVo is downloading program updates etc... does not mean that it is connected to the internet. If it's using your phone line to dial-in for that data it is not on your network and not connected to the Internet. If you have purchased a wired or wireless network device and connected it to your TiVo and configured it to access the internet then your TiVo is on your PC's local network and that means with the correct software and configurations they can recognize each other.


 I have Tivo basic with Toshiba SD-H400 receiver. I bought the Tivo wireless card and I connected to the receiver. Can I transfer the videos ( like .avi files ) onto my Tivo with this setup? Some one said I cant do without paid subscription. Is there any way I can do. Can some one help. All I am able to do is get the updates from Tivo with the adapter. Thanks for the help.


----------



## windracer

You can't transfer files to/from your TiVo (TiVoToGo) without a subscription. TiVo Basic does not include that functionality.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=EFB60828-EE03-4971-958B-E8EA9FDFC592


----------



## qwik3r

I am having a bit of trouble understanding how this works. I installed the tivo service and it is running, I was able to access the admin and then put a video file in the appropriate directory and in the admin I see the video, now how do I play the video on my tivo?

I have noticed that the service keeps crashing when I goto the video I want and then select it and click "update", why is this? I am using windows xp SP2


----------



## windracer

Once the service is running, go to the bottom of the Now Playing List on your TiVo. You should see an entry for TiVo.Net where you can browse the video files available and then initiate a transfer.

I remember reporting a bug with the Update button in the admin interface some time ago. IIRC, I was trying to do a mass-update to insert titles or something and it would crash (I'm running it on Linux). It was probably never fixed.


----------



## qwik3r

I got it working however only with the windows firewall disabled, anyway around this? How can i let windows firewall make it an exception?

Also anyway to fix the jitteriness in video playback? Does that go away after the file has been completely transfered?


----------



## greg_burns

qwik3r said:


> I got it working however only with the windows firewall disabled, anyway around this? How can i let windows firewall make it an exception?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5470738&&#post5470738


----------



## windracer

qwik3r said:


> Also anyway to fix the jitteriness in video playback? Does that go away after the file has been completely transfered?


What Video Quality setting are you using? You might want to try lowering it ...


----------



## qwik3r

Best quality setting and highest bitrate setting


----------



## ZICRON

I read in another thread that tivo.net is not working with the new 9.1 release, is that correct?


----------



## Enrique

ZICRON said:


> I read in another thread that tivo.net is not working with the new 9.1 release, is that correct?


Works for me.


----------



## ZICRON

Enrique said:


> Works for me.


I suspect this might be a bit rate issue, what bit rate are you using?

I was using 9000kbps.


----------



## Enrique

ZICRON said:


> I suspect this might be a bit rate issue, what bit rate are you using?
> 
> I was using 9000kbps.


I think you can only use upto 8000kbps.


----------



## ZICRON

Enrique said:


> I think you can only use upto 8000kbps.


Cool, thanks, I'll try that tonight and see if it fixes my problem.


----------



## ZICRON

I'm having the same problem others are with not being able to see the adminstration page.

I'm 99% sure that I've forwarded/opened ports 9033 and 90*3*2 but I still get the page not found error when trying the admin page.

I duplicated my settings for utorrent in my D-Link DI-514 wireless router (quite common), but still nothing.

Please help, what am I missing here?

TIA.


----------



## greg_burns

ZICRON said:


> I'm having the same problem others are with not being able to see the adminstration page.
> 
> I'm 99% sure that I've forwarded/opened ports 9033 and 9022 but I still get the page not found error when trying the admin page.
> 
> I duplicated my settings for utorrent in my D-Link DI-514 wireless router (quite common), but still nothing.
> 
> Please help, what am I missing here?
> 
> TIA.


9022? Was that a typo?

Why not make it 100% and do this...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5470738&&#post5470738

Shouldn't open those ports on your router (only your local firewall). You don't need to open this up to the internet.


----------



## ZICRON

Yes, that was a typo, fixed it.

I'm running Windows 2000, I don't have a firewall (do I?), just my wireless router.

I'm extremely stupid about network protocols, so thanks for your patients.

I both copied and pasted and typed those commands in your link, and it says the command isn't found.


----------



## greg_burns

ZICRON said:


> Yes, that was a typo, fixed it.
> 
> I'm running *Windows 2000*, I don't have a firewall (do I?), just my wireless router.
> 
> I'm extremely stupid about network protocols, so thanks for your patients.
> 
> I both copied and pasted and typed those commands in your link, and it says the command isn't found.


How could you miss my post about Windows 2000 in this thread? 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4862497&&#post4862497

Unfortunately this app doesn't work on Windows 2000.

Yeah, Windows 2000 doesn't have Windows Firewall (which is what those commands control). Only Windows XP SP2 does.

Edit: may want to take a look at pyTivo (it is not written in .NET and won't have that problem at least)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459&page=1&pp=30


----------



## qwik3r

wish I could get this to work while peerguardian was on


----------



## ZICRON

greg_burns said:


> How could you miss my post about Windows 2000 in this thread?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4862497&&#post4862497
> 
> Unfortunately this app doesn't work on Windows 2000.
> 
> Yeah, Windows 2000 doesn't have Windows Firewall (which is what those commands control). Only Windows XP SP2 does.
> 
> Edit: may want to take a look at pyTivo (it is not written in .NET and won't have that problem at least)
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459&page=1&pp=30


Well, hell! Yeah, out of 51 pages, I would think missing something on page 29 that isn't documented on the app's website could/would be missed.

Thanks though.

pytivo looked quite difficult to use, but I'll check into it. Thanks again!

Really, I appreciate the advice/help.


----------



## Enrique

ZICRON said:


> Well, hell! Yeah, out of 51 pages, I would think missing something on page 29 that isn't documented on the app's website could/would be missed.
> 
> Thanks though.
> 
> pytivo looked quite difficult to use, but I'll check into it. Thanks again!
> 
> Really, I appreciate the advice/help.


There is a Win EXe were it sets it up for you.

http://armooo.net/~armooo/pyTivo/downloads/pyTivo_182_setup.exe


----------



## ZICRON

Enrique said:


> There is a Win EXe were it sets it up for you.
> 
> http://armooo.net/~armooo/pyTivo/downloads/pyTivo_182_setup.exe


Cool, thanks, I'll check that out!


----------



## windracer

ZICRON said:


> Well, hell! Yeah, out of 51 pages, I would think missing something on page 29 that isn't documented on the app's website could/would be missed.


There was an extensive thread about TiVo.Net on Windows 2000 on the TiVo.Net forums, but unfortunately they have disappeared along with pipakin (the developer).


----------



## zpimpa

Can anyone tell me what Parallels network configuration I need to use to get Tivo.net to work properly? Thanks

en0: ethernet
en1: wireless
Host-only networking
Shared networking

?


----------



## ciscokidinsf

My Parallels setup is:

Mode: Realtek 8029 Bridged Ethernet
en0: Ethernet Adapter 
Shared Networking

You have to delete the existing Network Adapter in parallels and pick the actual hardware network adapter in the Mac (hence the mode is ='Realtek' name)

I don't use the wireless in my iMac, so if you do, pick the wireless card instead. However, most of the time I run the Mac version of TivoDotNet instead of the windows version. But you can run both at the same time! Search this thread from way back when I installed TDN in my iMac. I did it with the invaluable help of *[email protected]*.


----------



## zpimpa

Thank you for the info .. can you point me to the mac build? I'd rather not have to dig through 52 pages =)


----------



## ciscokidinsf

*zpimpa*, Try page 39. That's the start and I did mention the steps I used.


----------



## Mandabar

Has anyone noticed, since the new Update (which makes the tivo run sloooower), you can't transfer tivo.net files BETWEEN tivos? I mean you used to be able to.

Now the tivo shows 3 possible reasons why it might not of transfered in the to do list, no done recordings details.

1. The file is copy protected (nope)
2. The file is in a format not supported by the Tivo service. (Er.. maybe, buts on the other tivo.
3. The file has been moved or deleted from <Insert name of dvr here>. (Nope, Still there.

Ugh.. Noticed you can't page up and down thru listing details anymore? (Between different episodes etc (to do list for example)). Unrelated to tivo.net though


----------



## greg_burns

Mandabar said:


> Has anyone noticed, since the new Update (which makes the tivo run sloooower), you can't transfer tivo.net files BETWEEN tivos? I mean you used to be able to.


Haven't tried this myself yet. I assume both Tivos are running 9.1? (MRV is known to be broken until all running 9.1)


----------



## Grimm1

What I have noticed with TDN and the TiVo update is that the sub-folders now show how many files are in that folder....but the problem still exists with the dir not refreshing once you go into one sub-folder and then back out and into another.

Also it seems to put the transfered video by date of the video on the PC and not the date of the transfer the way it used to do it. I liked being able to find my newly tranfered videos at the top of the NP list....now I have to search alphabetically for them.


----------



## Mandabar

Grimm1 said:


> Also it seems to put the transfered video by date of the video on the PC and not the date of the transfer the way it used to do it. I liked being able to find my newly tranfered videos at the top of the NP list....now I have to search alphabetically for them.


Yeah I missed that too.

I'm pretty sure they are both the same version... But I guess to be sure I should check... I'll have to do that later, no access to that room.


----------



## greg_burns

Mandabar said:


> I'm pretty sure they are both the same version... But I guess to be sure I should check... I'll have to do that later, no access to that room.


I just tried this. Transferred .mpg file using Tivo.Net to my 240. The used MRV to my 540. Both are at 9.1.

They video transferred. But on the 540 I only have sound, no video. Not sure what this video would have done prior to the update. 

Transferred it back from the 540 to the 240. Sounds and video are working on the 240. Weird.


----------



## greg_burns

cherry ghost said:


> anyone else getting audio only after the new software update?


I am only getting audio on my 540. My 240 works fine. Any more threads on this problem?

My bad. I thought I had set Tivo.Net to 4:3. Apparently it didn't stick. Tried again with same video and 4:3, plays fine with audio/video on my 540.

There may still be an issue with 16:9 though as pointed out by others.


----------



## sptnut

I need help. I get locked up on the administration page everytime. After typing in my video directory, I hit submit/rescan...nothing. The progress bar goes about half way and stalls. Am I missing something?


----------



## sptnut

sptnut said:


> I need help. I get locked up on the administration page everytime. After typing in my video directory, I hit submit/rescan...nothing. The progress bar goes about half way and stalls. Am I missing something?


Update.....now I'm simply get page not found on the admin page.


----------



## sptnut

greg_burns said:


> Try toggling (stopping and starting) the service either from the Tivo.Net start menu folder or from Control Panel->Adminstrative Tools->Services.


Didn't help any.


----------



## sptnut

Xp Sp2


----------



## sptnut

I did that too. However when I list my ports, it says nothing about that praticulat port, let alone have listing beside it.


----------



## greg_burns

sptnut said:


> I did that too. However when I list my ports, it says nothing about that praticulat port, let alone have listing beside it.


  How are you listing your ports? A DOS command or are you clicking on the exceptions tab in the Windows Firewall control panel applet?

I just deleted mine and reran those "netsh" commands and they came back...

(Doubt the firewall would prevent the admin page from showing anyways. Although, obviously it won't allow transfers if you ever get past this problem first.  )


----------



## sptnut

greg_burns said:


> What address is your Tivo.Net admin page?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://localhost:9033/
> 
> What happens if you ping localhost? Does it return 127.0.0.1?
> 
> What happens if you use this address instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://127.0.0.1:9033/


Yes it was that. I tried both ways, neither worked.


----------



## sptnut

greg_burns said:


> In the services control panel app, does it say the "Tivo.Net AutoTranscoding Service" is started?


Yes


----------



## sptnut

greg_burns said:


> Tried rebooting computer?


Yep, several times


----------



## windracer

It's been a while since I used TiVo.Net (and I ran it on Linux, not Windows), but there should be an error log file in the TiVo.Net directory. Anything in there that might be helpful?

Also, check your Windows Event Viewer (under Administrative Tools) and see if the TiVo.Net service is putting anything there that might help.


----------



## sptnut

windracer said:


> It's been a while since I used TiVo.Net (and I ran it on Linux, not Windows), but there should be an error log file in the TiVo.Net directory. Anything in there that might be helpful?
> 
> Also, check your Windows Event Viewer (under Administrative Tools) and see if the TiVo.Net service is putting anything there that might help.


This is getting frustrating, all I want to do is view some shows I have on my computer through my tivo. I didnt find an error log is the directory and there was nothing in the event viewer.

I tried pytivo. At least I can get it to show up in my now playing list, I just cant get any of my shows to appear in the folder (I get an unknown error message). Would I be better off trying pytivo?


----------



## greg_burns

sptnut said:


> I didnt find an error log is the directory and there was nothing in the event viewer.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4813770&&#post4813770


pipakin said:


> Hint: Try C:\Windows\System32\TivoDotNetErrorLog.htm


----------



## sptnut

greg_burns said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4813770&&#post4813770


I dont know what I should be looking for so I copied it and attached it as a text file.


----------



## sptnut

greg_burns said:


> Ah, Tivo.Net defaults to a video directory the program never creates.
> 
> I changed mine to be c:\videos
> 
> You can change it in the registry...
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVoDotNet\Directory]
> 
> Change it to c:\videos
> 
> And make the folder too!
> 
> Edit: set mine to that bogus directory and can still load admin page. So that may not be it.


I tried this, didnt help


----------



## greg_burns

sptnut said:


> I tried this, didnt help


Do you have this installed yet? It shows up in Add/Remove programs as *MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)* 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...77-9E5A-41B1-A9D2-64443913C976&displaylang=en

Running out of ideas.


----------



## sptnut

greg_burns said:


> Do you have this installed yet? It shows up in Add/Remove programs as *MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)*
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...77-9E5A-41B1-A9D2-64443913C976&displaylang=en
> 
> Running out of ideas.


Ithink I give up, that didnt work either


----------



## Enrique

sptnut said:


> Ithink I give up, that didnt work either


Have you tried using pyTivo instead of Tivo.net?

you need to dowload this(Python 2.5.1 Windows installer):
http://www.python.org/download/

then http://armooo.net/~armooo/pyTivo/downloads/pyTivo_182_setup.exe

and see if this works.


----------



## JimDog

sptnut said:


> I need help. I get locked up on the administration page everytime. After typing in my video directory, I hit submit/rescan...nothing. The progress bar goes about half way and stalls. Am I missing something?


What browser are you using? I don't know why, but it seems this happens fairly consistently when I use Firefox to access the admin page, but doesn't happen as much when I use Internet Explorer.

In any event, what's happening is the service is crashing. You should be able to restart it through your Services Control Panel. The program automatically rescans your video directory every time it starts up so if you add a new video and then restart the service, you don't need to go in and click the Rescan button. Since mine does crash occasionally when clicking Rescan, I have the service set to restart itself automatically. In the Services Control Panel, open the properties of the TiVo.Net Auto-Transcoding Service, click the Recovery tab and set the 3 drop-down boxes to Restart the service. That will make Windows restart the service within 1 minute of it crashing.


----------



## sptnut

Enrique said:


> Have you tried using pyTivo instead of Tivo.net?
> 
> you need to dowload this(Python 2.5.1 Windows installer):
> http://www.python.org/download/
> 
> then http://armooo.net/~armooo/pyTivo/downloads/pyTivo_182_setup.exe
> 
> and see if this works.


I did but the folder on my tivo is disappearing and doesnt reappear unless I restart pyton.


----------



## ufo4sale

Grimm1 said:


> What I have noticed with TDN and the TiVo update is that the sub-folders now show how many files are in that folder....but the problem still exists with the dir not refreshing once you go into one sub-folder and then back out and into another.


I'm having the exact same problem and it's driving me nuts. I have all my shows that I download, off the internet, on an external hard drive. In there I have a folder called tv shows. If you open that up I created a folder for ever show that I downloaded. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Grimm1

ufo4sale said:


> I'm having the exact same problem and it's driving me nuts. I have all my shows that I download, off the internet, on an external hard drive. In there I have a folder called tv shows. If you open that up I created a folder for ever show that I downloaded. Is there a way to fix this?


You have to force a refresh of the dir by selecting any show and then using the left arrow to back out which will force a refresh and should now show the correct contents of the directory.


----------



## ufo4sale

Grimm1 said:


> You have to force a refresh of the dir by selecting any show and then using the left arrow to back out which will force a refresh and should now show the correct contents of the directory.


I tried that and it still doesn't work.  When I go into each sub-folder I have the option to either check all or uncheck all, what does that do? I also got the following error that repeats 4 times:

System The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.QueryContainer(String container, Hashtable htParams, HttpListenerContext con) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar) Fatal Error


----------



## windracer

Grimm1 was talking about the folder on your TiVo's Now Playing list, and it sounds like you're talking about the folders in the TiVo.Net admin page. Two different things.


----------



## ufo4sale

windracer said:


> Grimm1 was talking about the folder on your TiVo's Now Playing list, and it sounds like you're talking about the folders in the TiVo.Net admin page. Two different things.


Either way I tried both and it still doesn't work. I figured out that ever time I clicked on a folder in the NPL I get the following error message listed above in the TiVo.Net error log.


----------



## Grimm1

ufo4sale said:


> Either way I tried both and it still doesn't work. I figured out that ever time I clicked on a folder in the NPL I get the following error message listed above in the TiVo.Net error log.


I'm not sure I understand what your problem is now since you only described it as being the "exact same" problem that I had described. I'm thinking maybe the problem you are talking about is do to your sub-folders going to deep. I think TDM only works with one level of sub-folders...so if you have TDN looking at d:\videos and the show you want to look at is located at d:\video\tvshows\simpsons\simpsons.avi TDN will not let you navigate that far down the directory tree. You would need to eliminate one of the sub-folders so that the files would be at d:\video\simpsons\simpsons.avi


----------



## ufo4sale

Grimm1 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what your problem is now since you only described it as being the "exact same" problem that I had described. I'm thinking maybe the problem you are talking about is do to your sub-folders going to deep. I think TDM only works with one level of sub-folders...so if you have TDN looking at d:\videos and the show you want to look at is located at d:\video\tvshows\simpsons\simpsons.avi TDN will not let you navigate that far down the directory tree. You would need to eliminate one of the sub-folders so that the files would be at d:\video\simpsons\simpsons.avi


This is how I have it set up.
F:\video\tv shows

In the tv shows folder I have 14 sub folder that list all the tv series. In each of those folders is the individual shows for that particular tv series. The way it's displayed in the TiVo.net video director is F:\video\tv shows

I have over 100 shows, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Sam Lowry

I didn't see any mention in this very long thread- so I was wondering if Tivo.net works with the new TivoHD boxes?

My only problem with the program is the most times, Tivo thinks the show is twice the length it actually is. 

Thinking about a transfer of my lifetime sub now that Tivo finally has a deal (even if that deal means paying for a whole new lifetime).

Also, is there a source for the newest working version of Tivo.net? The website is empty at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## greg_burns

Sam Lowry said:


> I didn't see any mention in this very long thread- so I was wondering if Tivo.net works with the new TivoHD boxes?
> 
> My only problem with the program is the most times, Tivo thinks the show is twice the length it actually is.
> 
> Thinking about a transfer of my lifetime sub now that Tivo finally has a deal (even if that deal means paying for a whole new lifetime).
> 
> Also, is there a source for the newest working version of Tivo.net? The website is empty at the moment.
> 
> Thanks!


It won't work for TivoHD or S3 until November when they turn on Tivo2Go (or specifically TivoComeback)


----------



## greg_burns

Sam Lowry said:


> Also, is there a source for the newest working version of Tivo.net? The website is empty at the moment.
> 
> Thanks!


Here is the build I made to try and fix something a few months ago.

Maybe somebody can point you to an "official" build.

http://home.comcast.net/~greg_burns/TiVoDotNet/SetupTiVoDotNet.zip

SourceForge page is still up...  
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185


----------



## Grimm1

ufo4sale said:


> This is how I have it set up.
> F:\video\tv shows
> 
> In the tv shows folder I have 14 sub folder that list all the tv series. In each of those folders is the individual shows for that particular tv series. The way it's displayed in the TiVo.net video director is F:\video\tv shows
> 
> I have over 100 shows, if that makes a difference.


But I still don't know what problem you are having....you just said that it was the exact same thing that I described amd we have determined that I was describing something different. Maybe they have the same symptoms but I need to know what the actual problem is.


----------



## ufo4sale

When I click on the Computer Icon, that says TiVo.net server in the NPL, I get a list of folders that contain TV series. When I go into one of these folders I get a list of individual episodes for that particular TV series. If I left click out of the folder I go back to the list of TV series folders. If I click on another TV series folder I get a list of individual episodes that were in the previous folder that I clicked on earlier. The top part of the screen displays the correct name for the folder but the individual shows are from the previous folder. 

For example lets say I have two TV series folders. One that says Desperate Housewives and the other that says Lost. Click on the first folder I get a list of Desperate Housewives shows. Left click out of there and go into the Lost folder. When I do that the Desperate Housewives episodes appear in the Lost folder.

When I go back to the computer to check the error logs I get the following error message: 
System The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.QueryContainer(String container, Hashtable htParams, HttpListenerContext con) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar) Fatal Error

Every time I click on a different folder and the episodes that should appear in that folder dont, I always get the same error message. Whatever that error message means that's where the problem lies.


----------



## cherry ghost

ufo4sale said:


> When I click on the Computer Icon, that says TiVo.net server in the NPL, I get a list of folders that contain TV series. When I go into one of these folders I get a list of individual episodes for that particular TV series. If I left click out of the folder I go back to the list of TV series folders. If I click on another TV series folder I get a list of individual episodes that were in the previous folder that I clicked on earlier. The top part of the screen displays the correct name for the folder but the individual shows are from the previous folder.


The same thing happens to me


----------



## windracer

Right, that is the known bug that was introduced by the TiVo 8.3 software.

The "workaround" for this is to select a show to get to the Program Details screen. Then left-arrow back out to your high-level folder. Then the next subfolder you select should show the correct contents.


----------



## ufo4sale

Still no luck.


----------



## Grimm1

ufo4sale said:


> When I click on the Computer Icon, that says TiVo.net server in the NPL, I get a list of folders that contain TV series. When I go into one of these folders I get a list of individual episodes for that particular TV series. If I left click out of the folder I go back to the list of TV series folders. If I click on another TV series folder I get a list of individual episodes that were in the previous folder that I clicked on earlier. The top part of the screen displays the correct name for the folder but the individual shows are from the previous folder.
> 
> For example lets say I have two TV series folders. One that says Desperate Housewives and the other that says Lost. Click on the first folder I get a list of Desperate Housewives shows. Left click out of there and go into the Lost folder. When I do that the Desperate Housewives episodes appear in the Lost folder.


OK...that is what I was talking about before and the solution should be what I said before "You have to force a refresh of the dir by selecting any show and then using the left arrow to back out which will force a refresh and should now show the correct contents of the directory."

Part of the confusion we are having is the terminology you are using. Generally when you say you "click" on something or "left click" that is an action you do on your PC with a mouse. If your talking about an action you are doing on the TiVo you would use "select" or "left arrow" instead of click and left click.

So using your example...you are in your "Lost" folders and it is showing a list of "Desperate Housewives" shows. Highlight and select one of those shows and then left arrow back out to the Lost directory and it should refresh and show all your Lost episodes.


----------



## ufo4sale

Sorry for the confusion. When you said, "You have to force a refresh of the dir" I thought you meant on the computer and not on the TiVo. Anyway I had to go out of the TiVo.net folder on the NPL and go into a regular folder to do the "refresh" on the TiVo and not on the computer. That fixed the problem. I have to do this every time I use TiVo.net, otherwise I get the wrong shows in the wrong folders.


----------



## cmtk05

Hey guys,

I just went from wireless to wire due to speed. I was wondering what specs people have for there transcoding server??? I am wondering if this is my bottleneck now.

Thanks


----------



## cmtk05

so noboy has a idea? I did notice that either a tivo.ne or tivo desktop transfer maxs out cpu to 95 -100%. I also notices i am getting 230-300 upload speed. 

Ideas?


----------



## Grimm1

cmtk05 said:


> so noboy has a idea? I did notice that either a tivo.ne or tivo desktop transfer maxs out cpu to 95 -100%. I also notices i am getting 230-300 upload speed.
> 
> Ideas?


I use "medium-low" on video and "low" on audio. I think transfers are always going to max out your CPU because of the "transcoding" that goes on at the same time which is very CPU intensive.


----------



## cmtk05

thanks for the response. I am wondering if you went to dual core if 1 it would lower cpu and 2 would that mean transfers would be faster?


----------



## ebf

I got the 9.1 update on my boxes last week. My TiVo.net has continued to work as normal. But today I thought I'd see if there was any change in the bug we've all seen where the TiVo.net service crashes when you attempt to queue up more than one TiVo.net transfer. I just started a transfer and after a minute, selected a second file to transfer and got the expected "added to your queue" message. It has been more than ten minutes and the first transfer is still going and the TiVo.net admin pages continue to respond! I'll report back as to whether the second transfer commences as it should once the first is finished.


----------



## ebf

ebf said:


> ... I'll report back as to whether the second transfer commences as it should once the first is finished.


It worked! The second one is going along happily. I have queued up two more TiVo.net transfers. We'll see if they start without issue.


----------



## cmtk05

new problem. Hey after a big update and the new look tivo my tivo.net is having a problem.

I get the usual problem of seing the wrong files in a folder. then you have to go right then back out. Problem is this does not work anymore. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

cmtk05 said:


> new problem. Hey after a big update and the new look tivo my tivo.net is having a problem.
> 
> I get the usual problem of seing the wrong files in a folder. then you have to go right then back out. Problem is this does not work anymore. Anyone else have this problem?


Hit enter twice this will reset the folders each time so that the prior workaround will work.


----------



## Enrique

Can someone help me here:
No matter what i do(with Pytivo and Tivo.net) the audio in all of my videos are still out of sync.

I used tivo.net and with the Audio Sync tab started with 1, 2, 3, 4 nothing changes(did a crazy number 30 same thing) then went to -4 same thing.

Can someone PLEASE help here.

the videos are xvid and when transfered with Tivo desktop + are in sync.


----------



## cmtk05

thanks sickly.


----------



## cmtk05

You know i always liked tivo.net. Simple easy interface. Now i am thinking of trying something else. The dev is never coming back and i feel sorry for anyone who gave him money. I know this is a side project and there are no promises, however how hard is it to log on and say no more updates or i have no time you are on your own.

We hear nothing from him and tivo keeps updating there versions. I think the real people to thank are those who have picked up the slack, studied the code and helped us all limp along. 

Pipakin, you made a wonderful program that gave us lots of hope of doing things we never thought was possible. In the end you failed us all because we were fans and you never showed up.


----------



## Grimm1

I don't feel like I wasted my money. Even with TDN's quirks it still saves me a lot of time and hassle from how I was doing this before.

In fact like someone else mentioned with the TiVo update it seems we can now que more then one show at a time for transfer...so that might not have even been a TDN quirk.

Sure I would love it if Pipkin continued this project and maybe he would have if more people would have thrown him a bone, even if it was only $5-$10.


----------



## riekl

Is TDN not Vista compliant ? Installed it using the MSI, the keys and everything are there, the service starts, but the admin page localhost:9033 gets page not found ..


----------



## Grimm1

riekl said:


> Is TDN not Vista compliant ? Installed it using the MSI, the keys and everything are there, the service starts, but the admin page localhost:9033 gets page not found ..


Here are the instructions that were posted on how to get TDN to work with a Vista machine.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5428435#post5428435


----------



## ebf

Sicklybutsexy said:


> Hit enter twice this will reset the folders each time so that the prior workaround will work.


OK, I think I have this right... So the way to refresh the TiVo.net folder contents is now:

My Tivo.Net Stuff [root folder]
/TV Shows
/Movies
/Home Videos​

Enter first sub folder, /TV Shows, view correct items.
Back out to root folder
Press "enter - enter" on your remote
Enter second sub folder folder, /Movies, view items from previous folder, /TV Shows
Select any item
Press the left arrow on your remote to return to item list, /Movies
You should see the correct items now
Repeat the process to view each subsequent sub folder


----------



## ufo4sale

My Tivo spontaneously reboots when I try and transfer something using TiVo.net Is there a reason for this?


----------



## bedelman

Looks like this thread has lost its "sticky" sstatus


----------



## ciscokidinsf

uh-oh *ufo4sale*, this might mean a hard drive going bad. Can't think of anything else. Or maybe it is too full?

*[email protected]*, dude, if u are around... any idea if TDN for Mac will work in Leopard? Do you plan to test it? Need to know before I upgrade.


----------



## saberman

ufo4sale said:


> My Tivo spontaneously reboots when I try and transfer something using TiVo.net Is there a reason for this?


You got the fall update.


----------



## bedelman

ciscokidinsf said:


> *[email protected]*, dude, if u are around... any idea if TDN for Mac will work in Leopard? Do you plan to test it? Need to know before I upgrade.


It works with the build immediately before the GM build -- I even used it with the Leopard Features video I downloaded from Apple.

The "stop" function on [email protected]'s preference pane does not work though -- have to use Activity Monitor to kill the mono process instead. I've told [email protected], but he hasn't gotten around to fixing it yet.


----------



## ufo4sale

It only reboots when I'm transferring something using TiVo.net So it can't be the new software update. Plus I had 9.1 for several weeks now and never had a problem with it before.


----------



## Grimm1

ufo4sale said:


> It only reboots when I'm transferring something using TiVo.net So it can't be the new software update. Plus I had 9.1 for several weeks now and never had a problem with it before.


Don't know what to tell you....I have had the 9.1 update for almost a month now and transfer with TDN daily. I have not had any reboots...in fact TDN works better with the 9.1 upgrade as I can now que several shows for transfer at once without TDN dieing like it used to.


----------



## ufo4sale

I think I figured it out. It seems that one of the files I was transferring was corrupt which caused the reboots.


----------



## saberman

ufo4sale said:


> I think I figured it out. It seems that one of the files I was transferring was corrupt which caused the reboots.


Were you viewing the file while transferring? I have a file that will reset my TiVos if I view it while transferring. (Hmmm, I should try just transferring the file.)


----------



## ufo4sale

saberman said:


> Were you viewing the file while transferring? I have a file that will reset my TiVos if I view it while transferring. (Hmmm, I should try just transferring the file.)


No, I didn't touch the TiVo at all when it decided to reboot. I tried several other files and it worked flawlessly. For some reason that file is corrupt.


----------



## saberman

ufo4sale said:


> No, I didn't touch the TiVo at all when it decided to reboot. I tried several other files and it worked flawlessly. For some reason that file is corrupt.


Sorry maybe I wasn't clear. After you select the file to be transferred and the system starts it you are given an option to view it while it transfers. Were you viewing the file while it transferred?


----------



## ufo4sale

saberman said:


> Sorry maybe I wasn't clear. After you select the file to be transferred and the system starts it you are given an option to view it while it transfers. Were you viewing the file while it transferred?


NO, I was NOT viewing the file while transferring. I know it's this file because I tried transferring stuff that I already transferred to see if it was any random file or this specific one. The files I already transferred worked and a couple of new ones that I transferred also worked. I downloaded season 1 of Heroes using bit torrent and for some reason one of those files makes my Tivo reboot using TiVo.net.


----------



## MasterCephus

I have a problem with this.

When I go to the File Manager page, and check a test file (an xvid file), and click update, the service dies, giving a "System.NullReferenceException" error. I restart the service, try again and then it does the same thing.

I have a series 2 and a series 3 both fully updated with the newest Tivo software. I can transfer mpeg2 files from my machine to both tivos, but still Tivo.Net dies every time...any ideas?


----------



## Q2112

Ok I installed tivonet and I was able to get to the tivo.net administration page and changed the path for my videos and it was taking a long time to come bake so I closed the administration page and now I can't get localhost:9033 to open again.

IE says it can't find localhost:9033 !!!!Why?

My hosts file looks fine....I have uninstalled and rebooted and reinstalled tivo.net but still can't get to the admin page?

Please help.....I am now trying pytivo and that works but I can't get the pytivo service to startup automatically even though it is installed... I'll find a different thread for that problem. ARGH


----------



## Grimm1

MasterCephus said:


> I have a problem with this.
> 
> When I go to the File Manager page, and check a test file (an xvid file), and click update, the service dies, giving a "System.NullReferenceException" error. I restart the service, try again and then it does the same thing.
> 
> I have a series 2 and a series 3 both fully updated with the newest Tivo software. I can transfer mpeg2 files from my machine to both tivos, but still Tivo.Net dies every time...any ideas?


I have found for me that the TDN service will randomly kill itself when I try to access the admin page or if I attempt a rescan. Because of this I try to never access the admin page if it's not needed. When ever I need it to rescan my files I just stop TDN and restart it again. Once you have TDN configured you really don't need to access the admin screen if you don't want to...the start and stop takes just as long as the rescan so your not missing anything by avoiding the admin page.

I think the update feature you are talking about has to do with adding or changing the info description for the file...I've never had any luck with that...it's not needed for the basic function of TDN so I don't even mess with it.


----------



## Q2112

Grimm1 said:


> I have found for me that the TDN service will randomly kill itself when I try to access the admin page. Because of this I try to never access the admin page if it's not needed. When ever I need it to rescan my files I just stop TDN and restart it again. Once you have TDN configured you really don't need to access the admin screen if you don't want to...the start and stop takes just as long as the rescan so your not missing anything by avoiding the admin page.


I need the Admin page because I never got a chance to set it up correctly.


----------



## Grimm1

Q2112 said:


> Ok I installed tivonet and I was able to get to the tivo.net administration page and changed the path for my videos and it was taking a long time to come bake so I closed the administration page and now I can't get localhost:9033 to open again.
> 
> IE says it can't find localhost:9033 !!!!Why?
> 
> My hosts file looks fine....I have uninstalled and rebooted and reinstalled tivo.net but still can't get to the admin page?
> 
> Please help.....I am now trying pytivo and that works but I can't get the pytivo service to startup automatically even though it is installed... I'll find a different thread for that problem. ARGH


You didn't say if you tried "starting" the TDN service or not. It does not run by itself or start automatically with a reboot. You can start the service from your Start menu.


----------



## windracer

Q2112 said:


> I need the Admin page because I never got a chance to set it up correctly.


I believe you can edit the configure.xml file directly instead of using the Admin page (it's been a while since used TDN, and I ran it on Linux, so I could be wrong).


----------



## Q2112

Thanks for the quick responses but I don't see a configure.xml file in the TIVO.NET folder


----------



## windracer

Ooops, it might be called _settings_.xml. Sorry. I don't know where it is on Windows, since I only ran TiVo.Net (when I used to run it) on Linux.


----------



## Q2112

the only xml file in the tivo.net folder is call metaDB.xml and it has a size of 0 and I can't open it.

The tivo dot net server is running but I don't see it or anything on 9033 when I do a netstat.

This is getting frustrating...it shouldn't be this hard....I have uninstalled and reinstalled and it still doesn't find localhost:9033


----------



## windracer

Ok, I'm probably getting confused because I ran TDN on Linux. Maybe the settings you change through the Admin interface are stored in the Windows registry then, instead of a separate .xml file.

Since I switched exclusively to pyTiVo, I should probably stay out of this thread now.


----------



## Q2112

Well I do appreciate you trying to help....and since you are a pytivo user....which I am TRYING to switch to since I am having problems with TDN.....maybe you can help me with my pytivo problem that I posted at:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5644473&highlight=Q2112+pytivo#post5644473


----------



## windracer

I've seen your posts over there, but again I'm using pyTiVo on Linux so I don't use the pyTivoService.py script (which is only needed on Windows).


----------



## PSU_Revenge

Help! I just canceled my TiVo service today (switched to cable's DVR with HD) but was still planning on using my TiVo box to stream video with Tivo.net. Now that it's canceled, I can't see my video folder on the TiVo screen anymore! Do you have to have a valid TiVo account for TiVo to go to work properly (as thus make Tivo.net work?)? Someone please let me know...I may be quite heartbroken if I can no longer use my Tivo box for streaming video...


----------



## greg_burns

PSU_Revenge said:


> Help! I just canceled my TiVo service today (switched to cable's DVR with HD) but was still planning on using my TiVo box to stream video with Tivo.net. Now that it's canceled, I can't see my video folder on the TiVo screen anymore! Do you have to have a valid TiVo account for TiVo to go to work properly (as thus make Tivo.net work?)? Someone please let me know...I may be quite heartbroken if I can no longer use my Tivo box for streaming video...


Sorry, but yes you do. Tivo2Go and TivoComeback only work with subscribed boxes.


----------



## greg_burns

windracer said:


> Maybe the settings you change through the Admin interface are stored in the Windows registry then, instead of a separate .xml file.


Yep.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVoDotNet


----------



## PSU_Revenge

greg_burns said:


> Sorry, but yes you do. Tivo2Go and TivoComeback only work with subscribed boxes.


Gah!! I think I'm tearing up a bit...lol

Well thanks anyway. I don't suppose there's any "cracks" or such to get around that? Anyone?


----------



## greg_burns

PSU_Revenge said:


> Gah!! I think I'm tearing up a bit...lol
> 
> Well thanks anyway. I don't suppose there's any "cracks" or such to get around that? Anyone?


The only one I sorta heard of was not allowing a recently retired box to phone home. (by isolating it from the internet, but keeping on your lan.) But sounds like it is too late for your box. Probably only a temporary solution anyways.


----------



## windracer

PSU_Revenge said:


> I don't suppose there's any "cracks" or such to get around that? Anyone?


That would be considered theft-of-service, which is a forbidden topic here.


----------



## Grimm1

Q2112 said:


> The tivo dot net server is running but I don't see it or anything on 9033 when I do a netstat.
> 
> This is getting frustrating...it shouldn't be this hard....I have uninstalled and reinstalled and it still doesn't find localhost:9033


For troubleshooting purposes make sure you have any and all firewall software on that machine turned off (windows firewall and any 3rd party firewall software).

When that is done check to make sure TDN is running in your task manager and try to access localhost:9033 again...if that doesn't work verify what your PC's ip address is and replace localhost with the IP.


----------



## etsolow

So now that TDN works with my S3, I'm wondering if there's a way to control the output aspect ratio. Because I run the S3 in 1080i fixed, I can't use my TV zoom controls like I do on my S2... so I get black bars on all 4 sides of widescreen material... hardly ideal! Any ideas?


----------



## wmcbrine

etsolow said:


> So now that TDN works with my S3, I'm wondering if there's a way to control the output aspect ratio. Because I run the S3 in 1080i fixed, I can't use my TV zoom controls like I do on my S2... so I get black bars on all 4 sides of widescreen material... hardly ideal! Any ideas?


Yeah, that's what the "Aspect" button is for.


----------



## Grimm1

etsolow said:


> So now that TDN works with my S3, I'm wondering if there's a way to control the output aspect ratio. Because I run the S3 in 1080i fixed, I can't use my TV zoom controls like I do on my S2... so I get black bars on all 4 sides of widescreen material... hardly ideal! Any ideas?


On the admin page under "Plugins" check out the ffmpeg page to change the aspect ratio from 4:3 to 16:9. I don't have a widescreen TV so I couldn't tell you if this will do the trick or not...but it seems like the place to start.


----------



## Grimm1

Q2112 said:


> the only xml file in the tivo.net folder is call metaDB.xml and it has a size of 0 and I can't open it.
> 
> The tivo dot net server is running but I don't see it or anything on 9033 when I do a netstat.
> 
> This is getting frustrating...it shouldn't be this hard....I have uninstalled and reinstalled and it still doesn't find localhost:9033


Oddly tonight for the first time I ran into the same "symptoms" as you...not sure if it is the same problem though. I would start the TDN service but it would not take 5 minutes to index my video folder like it usually does. TDN would show up in my task manager but I could not get the admin page to display. After a reboot and an uninstall reinstall with no results, I decided to remove the "metaDB.xml" file from the TDN folder and when I restarted TDN it rebuilt that file and everything is now back to normal.


----------



## etsolow

wmcbrine said:


> Yeah, that's what the "Aspect" button is for.


Nope. That toggles between the view I described and a horizontally compressed version of the same view, still with black bars on all sides but now no longer at the correct aspect ratio either.


----------



## etsolow

Grimm1 said:


> On the admin page under "Plugins" check out the ffmpeg page to change the aspect ratio from 4:3 to 16:9. I don't have a widescreen TV so I couldn't tell you if this will do the trick or not...but it seems like the place to start.


That seems like it might do the trick, although I haven't been able to confirm it yet. Thanks, I never even noticed those settings were there!


----------



## ufo4sale

Can you have TiVo desktop and Tivo.net running at the same time?


----------



## Grimm1

ufo4sale said:


> Can you have TiVo desktop and Tivo.net running at the same time?


Yes


----------



## dionysian

I installed the service and it seems to be working fine but just one minor thing...... how do you actual transfer/stream the video to your tivo... sorry if this is obvios but i am new


----------



## Grimm1

dionysian said:


> I installed the service and it seems to be working fine but just one minor thing...... how do you actual transfer/stream the video to your tivo... sorry if this is obvios but i am new


If everything is working you should have a new folder at the bottom of your Now Playing list on your TiVo. It's labeled something like "TiVo.Net Server". Select that and you should get a list of the files and folders that are contained in the dir you specified for your videos. Select the video you want to transfer and then select the option to transfer the video.


----------



## rgr

Apologies if these has been asked before, but at 55 pages my eyes tend to get a bit bleary.

1) Does TDN start a bunch of services, or is it a single service that I can turn off? I tried the tivotogo software, and it adds like two servies, and three or so apps to the startup. Tried galleon, and while pretty cool, it does much more than I'm looking for (which is goback functionality).

2) How does TDN respond to previously transcoded files? I use winff to transcode, and (other than a loud volume issue) it works real well. So can TDN be used solely as a media server to the tivo series3 by turning off transcoding?

Thanks, looks like a great app!


----------



## greg_burns

rgr said:


> 1) Does TDN start a bunch of services, or is it a single service that I can turn off?


Yep, just one service. It even adds a little app to stop and start the service to your start menu.

TDN does not detect changes to your video directory. You have to rescan the folder, or stop/restart the service to pick up the changes.


----------



## mchabura

pipakin said:


> _Dan203: I'm unsticking this thread as the software is pretty stale and is no longer the best choice for this functionality_


So what _IS_ the best choice for this functionality? pyTivo?

Tivo.Net is working fine on my TivoHD and S2 machines. It is a little bit of an annoyance to rescan the video directory when it changes and would like to have the ability to search through folders.


----------



## Grimm1

rgr said:


> Apologies if these has been asked before, but at 55 pages my eyes tend to get a bit bleary.
> 
> 1) Does TDN start a bunch of services, or is it a single service that I can turn off?
> 
> 2) How does TDN respond to previously transcoded files? I use winff to transcode, and (other than a loud volume issue) it works real well. So can TDN be used solely as a media server to the tivo series3 by turning off transcoding?
> 
> Thanks, looks like a great app!


It runs just one service. I'm not 100% sure but I think I remember reading that TDN does not distinguish between files that need to be transcoded and those that do not and treats them all the same.


----------



## greg_burns

Grimm1 said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think I remember reading that TDN does not distinguish between files that need to be transcoded and those that do not and treats them all the same.


That was my recollection as well.


----------



## rgr

greg_burns said:


> That was my recollection as well.


As a workaround, is anyone aware of a mod to the ffmpeg command line that would essentially passthough a previously transcoded file?

Thanks.


----------



## Grimm1

rgr said:


> As a workaround, is anyone aware of a mod to the ffmpeg command line that would essentially passthough a previously transcoded file?


Nope...I don't think it's that easy....just browsed through some of the earlier posts and this was a feature (do not transcode) on the "to do list" for quit a few versions. In one of the last versions that Pipakin posted about he mentioned the feature was finally added to one of the last versions...so maybe it does work. Give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## rgr

Grimm1 said:


> Nope...I don't think it's that easy....just browsed through some of the earlier posts and this was a feature (do not transcode) on the "to do list" for quit a few versions. In one of the last versions that Pipakin posted about he mentioned the feature was finally added to one of the last versions...so maybe it does work. Give it a try and see what happens.


Don't see a "do not transcode" option in the ui. But am adjusting my transfer process, since I was using ffmpeg (in winff) anyway. The TDN app does a pretty good job, after a bit of experimentation.

Any idea how to adjust to normalize the audio? Mine comes out very loud and I have to adjust the volume on my stereo manually, they raise it back up for regular shows.

Also, does anybody see any difference in quality between the MPEG-2 codec and AC3 codec? I have a series3 if that makes a difference.

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## Grimm1

rgr said:


> Don't see a "do not transcode" option in the ui. But am adjusting my transfer process, since I was using ffmpeg (in winff) anyway. The TDN app does a pretty good job, after a bit of experimentation.


I'm guessing that it should be able to detect if it needs to be transcoded or not. Here is the post were he mentions it...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4857534#post4857534

New version! (0.9.5a)

- Quicker re-scan.
- *Will not transcode files that are tivo-compatible.*
- Configurable command line parameters (Mono)/Regkeys (.Net)
- --fudge (SizeFudge) - a number to multiply the file size estimation by (default: 1.04)
- --alwaystranscode (AlwaysTranscode) [true/false] - used to disable no-transcode files.
- --nodetails (Mono Only) - disable video details (MacOSX fix, possibly?)
- Community submitted fixes!
- Other random bugfixes!
- Ratings suported.



rgr said:


> Any idea how to adjust to normalize the audio? Mine comes out very loud and I have to adjust the volume on my stereo manually, they raise it back up for regular shows.


Couldn't tell ya...I'm using the MP2 audio codec, Low audio bit rate, restrict sample rate to 48000, and restricting the audio channels to 2 and the sound seems normal to me.


----------



## jizaref1

Installed Tivo.net from the ScourgeForce download page. Installed it and verified the service is running. Two problems:
1. Nothing I put in my Tivo recordsing folder is showing up for transcoding playing.
2. The localhost admin settings page does not come up.

What am I doing wrong with the installation?

Jeff


----------



## jizaref1

Grimm1 said:


> Oddly tonight for the first time I ran into the same "symptoms" as you...not sure if it is the same problem though. I would start the TDN service but it would not take 5 minutes to index my video folder like it usually does. TDN would show up in my task manager but I could not get the admin page to display. After a reboot and an uninstall reinstall with no results, I decided to remove the "metaDB.xml" file from the TDN folder and when I restarted TDN it rebuilt that file and everything is now back to normal.


Tried this and still not working... what else to try?


----------



## greg_burns

jizaref1 said:


> Installed Tivo.net from the ScourgeForce download page. Installed it and verified the service is running. Two problems:
> 1. Nothing I put in my Tivo recordsing folder is showing up for transcoding playing.
> 2. The localhost admin settings page does not come up.
> 
> What am I doing wrong with the installation?
> 
> Jeff


Have you opened ports 9032/TCP and 9033/TCP in your firewall? You can do it in control panel or from a cmd prompt...



Code:


start->run->cmd

netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9032 name="Tivo.Net"
netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9033 name="Tivo.Net"

Sometimes toggling the service (starting and stopping) works for me to get to admin page.


----------



## jizaref1

greg_burns said:


> Have you opened ports 9032/TCP and 9033/TCP in your firewall? You can do it in control panel or from a cmd prompt...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start->run->cmd
> 
> netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9032 name="Tivo.Net"
> netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9033 name="Tivo.Net"
> 
> Sometimes toggling the service (starting and stopping) works for me to get to admin page.


The admin page randomly appeared one time, then I lost it. Nothing was changed.

Also opened the ports on windows firewall, but I use Norton. What do I do with that -- I don't see a ports option.


----------



## greg_burns

jizaref1 said:


> Also opened the ports on windows firewall, but I use Norton. What do I do with that -- I don't see a ports option.


Maybe this site can help you with opening those ports.
http://portforward.com/english/routers/firewalling/Norton/NortonInternetSecurity2007/LimewireIn.htm


----------



## ccxxmmaa

Could the p2p online video, such as pplive, be sent to tivo?


----------



## Grimm1

ccxxmmaa said:


> Could the p2p online video, such as pplive, be sent to tivo?


Depends if you can save it as a file on your PC. For example with YouTube there are ways to save the video as it's native FLV file and TDN is capable of transcoding and transferring them to the TiVo. The quality is crap due to resizing and compression YouTube uses...but it can be done.


----------



## Mandabar

Lordie.

I love this software. I've tried using pytivo, but it just doesn't have the ease of use that this software does.

Anyway, I instaled tivo.net today on a different computer since my main is in the shop. Using 0.9.8. Anyway I tried to use it in 16:9 aspect ratio then the regular 4:3 i've been using.

Usually I don't use these since it screws up the video.... But it WORKED this time.. At least it did for a day or so. 

Then The videos i tried to transfer only had audio, and blank black video.

And Oddly enough, the video's already on my tivo that WERE working, are now black and audio.

AND THEY HAD VIDEO!

It was so beautiful not to have those padding bars.

And the TIVO is set to 16:9 as well (so is tivo.net)

Help?

Edit: PS. Is there any other good options left besides TDN? Galleon, No. PyTivo Perhaps, I'm going to take another look at it maybe. Pipkin seems to have disapeared from the TDN scene.


----------



## greg_burns

Mandabar said:


> Then The videos i tried to transfer only had audio, and blank black video.
> 
> And Oddly enough, the video's already on my tivo that WERE working, are now black and audio.


When was the last time it worked? AFAIK, 16x9 stopped for everyone with a 540 after 9.1 was released. Audio, but no video.

My 240 still works. Haven't actually tried either in a month or so.


----------



## Mandabar

540 I'm guessing is the model/tsn number you are referring to?

Last night I transfered a 16x9 files to my tivo, 590 humax. A few of them, dvdrips. Battlestar razor for example

Was 16x9.

Played well while transfering.

Played later after transfer was done and it was doing the next files.

Today I try to get some on my other tivo, no go, and those previous files that were working, Like I said, they aren't anymore since today. =(


----------



## rsilvers

At first I could not get the server to show up on my Tivo. Turns out I had to open ports on Windows firewall. Now that is up, and I see a listing, but it won't transfer a file. It looks like it is starting to. I get these errors in the log:

System	The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)	Fatal Error 
System	Result cannot be called on a failed Match. - at System.Text.RegularExpressions.Match.Result(String replacement) at TiVoDotNetBase.ffmpegTranscoder.GetFileVideoSize(Int32& x, Int32& y, Boolean& noTranscode, String filePath) at TiVoDotNetBase.ffmpegTranscoder.GetFileAspectOptions(String aspect, String filePath, Boolean correctAspect, Boolean disableNoTrans) at TiVoDotNetBase.ffmpegTranscoder.OutputFile(String filePath, String saveFilePath, Boolean save, Stream outputStream, TransferStatus ts, Boolean correctAspect) at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputVideo(HttpListenerContext con, TransferStatus ts) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)	Fatal Error 
System	The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)	Fatal Error 
System	The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)	Fatal Error 
System	The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)


----------



## willp2

I could use a little help getting this working. I am able to see the server from the Tivo, but when I try to start a transfer I get the following error: 

"Access is denied - at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithCreateProcess(ProcessStartInfo startInfo) at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start() at TiVoDotNetBase.ffmpegTranscoder.GetFileVideoSize(Int32& x, Int32& y, Boolean& noTranscode, String filePath) at TiVoDotNetBase.ffmpegTranscoder.GetFileAspectOptions(String aspect, String filePath, Boolean correctAspect, Boolean disableNoTrans) at TiVoDotNetBase.ffmpegTranscoder.OutputFile(String filePath, String saveFilePath, Boolean save, Stream outputStream, TransferStatus ts, Boolean correctAspect) at TiVoDotNetBase.VideoFileItem.OutputVideo(HttpListenerContext con, TransferStatus ts) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)"

It looks like I am missing a path statement or something, but I can't figure it out. The Tivo will have its blue transferring light on and the transfers status on Tivo.net shows a transfer stuck at 0&#37;.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## JonMikelV

jizaref1 said:


> Installed Tivo.net from the ScourgeForce download page. Installed it and verified the service is running. Two problems:
> 1. Nothing I put in my Tivo recordsing folder is showing up for transcoding playing.
> 2. The localhost admin settings page does not come up.
> 
> What am I doing wrong with the installation?
> 
> Jeff


I found that when I installed TiVo.Net v0.9.8 on my Windows 2003 (64 bit) server I also couldn't get to the admin page. My Event Log showed the service dying with a .NET "system.io.directorynotfound" error as soon as I tried to hit the page.

Turns out that, for whatever reason, the installer didn't fully populate the registry at HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVoDotNet (only the UUID key was in there). So, I tested against a good install on my XP machine and determined that the "Installpath" key is needed to keep the service from crashing.

So to fix it you can try:
1) Either manually put your install path into the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVoDotNet\Installpath string registry key or save the text below in a TiVoDotNet.reg file (change the path to where YOUR TiVo.Net is installed) and import it into the registry.
2) Stop (in the off chance it's running) and start the service (the TiVo.Net Programs menu and Windows Control Panel both will work).
3) See if http://localhost:9033 is working for you!

Be sure to finish configuring with the admin pages (like ffmpeg location) and you should end up with registry keys similar to mine:
"FFMpeg_Path"="C:\\Program Files\\Pipkin Technologies\\TiVo.Net\\ffmpeg_mp2.exe"
"Installpath"="C:\\Program Files\\Pipkin Technologies\\TiVo.Net\\"
"Directory"="C:\\Videos\\"
"AllowedExtensions"=".3g2,.3gp,.4xm,.mtv,.roq,.aac,.ac3,.adts,.aiff,.alaw,.amr,.asf,.au,.avi,.avs,.crc,.daud,.dsicin,.dts,.dv,.dvd,.ea,.ffm,.flic,.flv,.gif,.gxf,.h261,.h263,.h264,.idcin,.ipmovie,.m4v,.matroska,.mjpeg,.mm,.mmf,.mov,.mp4,.m4a,.3gp,.mp2,.mp3,.mp4,.mpeg,.mpg,.mpeg1video,.mpeg2video,.mpegts,.mpegvideo,.mpjpeg,.mulaw,.mxf,.nsv,.nuv,.ogg,.psp,.psxstr,.rawvideo,.rm,.s16be,.s16le,.s8,.shn,.smk,.sol,.svcd,.swf,.tiertexseq,.tta,.u16be,.u16le,.u8,.vcd,.vmd,.vob,.voc,.wav,.wc3movie,.wsaud,.wsvqa,.wv"
"RemoteAccess"="false"
"FFMpeg_Aspect"="4:3"
"FFMpeg_VideoBitRate"=dword:00000800
"FFMpeg_FrameRate"="29.97"
"FFMpeg_AudioBitRate"=dword:000000c0
"FFMpeg_AudioSampleRate"=dword:0000bb80
"FFMpeg_RestrictAudioSampleRate"="true"
"FFMpeg_AudioCodec"="mp2"
"FFMpeg_AudioChannels"=dword:00000002
"FFMpeg_RestrictAudioChannels"="true"
"FFMpeg_AudioSyncSamples"=dword:00000001
"FFMpeg_UseAsync"="false"
"UUID"="12345678-1234-1234-1234-123456789ABC"

Jon-Mikel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Cut this line ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVoDotNet]
"Installpath"="C:\\Program Files\\Pipkin Technologies\\TiVo.Net\\"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Cut this line ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## theandrews

I see the APP and the videos in the directory, have the ability to Transfer to my Tivo and it completes but the file is zero length. Am I missing something obvious? The file is AVI format. Thankx

I was trying to view files recorded from a camera ready cell phone. Not true AVI formated files, sorry for the bandwidth space and HAPPY TIVOing!!!

Merry Christmas to all as well.


----------



## Grimm1

theandrews said:


> I see the APP and the videos in the directory, have the ability to Transfer to my Tivo and it completes but the file is zero length. Am I missing something obvious? The file is AVI format. Thankx
> 
> I was trying to view files recorded from a camera ready cell phone. Not true AVI formated files, sorry for the bandwidth space and HAPPY TIVOing!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all as well.


TDN is just a front-end for the program ffmpeg. I would start there...make sure ffmpeg supports the same format your cell phone is using.


----------



## smapdi636

> Dan203: I'm unsticking this thread as the software is pretty stale and is no longer the best choice for this functionality


What is the best choice for this functionality as of 12/15/07?


----------



## greg_burns

smapdi636 said:


> What is the best choice for this functionality as of 12/15/07?


I would assume it would be pyTivo because it is still being developed. Although TivoNet does the job too.


----------



## Bojangling

I have been running Tivo.Net for a year on Windows XP. I recently upgraded to Vista but I can't see the Tivo.Net Administration page. 

I followed the posted instructions to install on Vista and the service is running. I opened 9032 and 9033 ports via the command prompt and also tried turning the windows firewall off. I don't have any other firewall software. I also tried the "netstat -a" command listed in a comment above and I don't see the ports shown as listening.

Any ideas?


----------



## SnakeEyes

is there a version of this for Mac? I've scanned the thread and only see some have used Parallels.


----------



## SnakeEyes

After reading through more of the thread, I found a link to a Mac installer for TiVo Mono. Is this supposed to still work for Mac... for Leopard users? I installed it but it doesn't work for me. My TiVo's NP list never shows a tivo.net. Each time I reopen System Preferences and TiVoPref the start button is back instead of saying running. Any help?


----------



## bedelman

SnakeEyes said:


> After reading through more of the thread, I found a link to a Mac installer for TiVo Mono. Is this supposed to still work for Mac... for Leopard users? I installed it but it doesn't work for me. My TiVo's NP list never shows a tivo.net. Each time I reopen System Preferences and TiVoPref the start button is back instead of saying running. Any help?


Yes, it works under Leopard. You need to install not only TiVo Mono but also Mono itself. It sounds like you haven't installed Mono itself. There should also be a link for that in this thread, but if not it should be available via a search of the Internet as well


----------



## greg_burns

Isn't pyTivo more cross platform? (Haven't really checked myself I must admit.)


----------



## SnakeEyes

bedelman said:


> Yes, it works under Leopard. You need to install not only TiVo Mono but also Mono itself. It sounds like you haven't installed Mono itself. There should also be a link for that in this thread, but if not it should be available via a search of the Internet as well


This was true, so I installed the Mono 1.2.6_4 Universal framework. I reinstalled TiVo Mono for Mac and it stays running when I close system preferences. However tivo.net does not show up in NP.


----------



## SnakeEyes

OK so it just magically showed up, I hadn't touched anything in awhile. However, the video playback of any video I choose is not smooth. Any suggestions? Also, is it possible to upgrade any components installed with the Mono for Mac installer linked to earlier in this thread? If so would that improve performance?


----------



## greg_burns

SnakeEyes said:


> However, the video playback of any video I choose is not smooth. Any suggestions?


You can adjust the bitrate settings that ffmpeg uses from the admin page. That may help.


----------



## evanp23

I have a problem.
I used tivo.net before and it worked fine, i reformatted and when i start the service it doesnt show up in my NPL. What could be the problem and how would i fix it?

EDIT: the problem was the firewall, disabled and it works fine


----------



## greg_burns

Don't need to disable, just add tcp 9032 & 9033 to exceptions.



Code:


start->run->cmd

netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9032 name="Tivo.Net"
netsh firewall add portopening protocol=tcp port=9033 name="Tivo.Net"


----------



## MychaelP

greg_burns said:


> Don't need to disable, just add tcp 9033 & 9034 to exceptions.


I have the same problem and need to disable the firewall to use tivo.net. Maybe I am not adding the exceptions properly but I simply type 9033 in the box. Is there supposed to be more?

thanks in advance


----------



## bedelman

greg_burns said:


> Isn't pyTivo more cross platform? (Haven't really checked myself I must admit.)


Me neither -- TiVo.NET works well for me in most cases, other than the folder issue.

Any enterprising Macintosh pyTiVo user want to put together a simple set of steps for installing it for us die-hard TiVo.NET Mac users?


----------



## SnakeEyes

greg_burns said:


> You can adjust the bitrate settings that ffmpeg uses from the admin page. That may help.


I have it set to 16:9, 29.97, and Medium (2048kb/s). Audio is MPEG-2, High (256kb/s)


----------



## greg_burns

MychaelP said:


> I have the same problem and need to disable the firewall to use tivo.net. Maybe I am not adding the exceptions properly but I simply type 9033 in the box. Is there supposed to be more?
> 
> thanks in advance


My bad. It is 9032 & 9033. I adjusted my post above and included the DOS commands that will do it for you. Although, yeah, just typing it in the box should do it.


----------



## MychaelP

greg_burns said:


> My bad. It is 9032 & 9033. I adjusted my post above and included the DOS commands that will do it for you. Although, yeah, just typing it in the box should do it.


thanks that did the trick, now everything works perfectly, even with .mov files that I never could'nt pytivo to do. The podscast option works good with one podscase like webbalert, but if I try to add a send podcast it shows the listings of webbalert in all the other "directories" as well, not the other podcasts.

anyone else have this issue?

looking forward to this being updated again with more features or plugin updates... so much easier than pytivo! my wife can even use it.


----------



## ebf

MychaelP said:


> ... looking forward to this being updated again with more features or plugin updates... so much easier than pytivo! my wife can even use it.


I recently tried pyTiVo, but without a real UI, I could not use it-- too much fiddling. Anyway, I *really* wish TiVo.net was still being updated, or that some other smart programmer could add some new features-- like program IDs that allow gathering transfers into folders on the TiVo Now Playing list (like the pyTiVo folks has figured out). Even without new features, I am sticking with TiVo.net!!:up:


----------



## Bojangling

If I use the registry code below to make Tivo.Net work with Vista will I be stuck with these settings or will I be able to update through the Tivo.Net GUI and that will also update the registry? I.E. the code below references a 4:3 TV but I have a 16:9. Do I need to edit the code here before installing this code to the registry or not? It seems like the 16:9 would be an easy fix but I don't know enough to edit the default audio and video transfer bitrates below.



Grimm1 said:


> Originally Posted by Aaron from old Tivo.Net Forums
> Vista 32/64 - Working Tivo.Net
> 06/19/07 at 02:22:57
> For those having issues, I've included the steps I used to get Tivo.Net working on Vista 64. It should work on the 32 bit version as well.
> 
> Problems with installer/Vista: Service Behavior, Registry Entries not being created, User Account Control.
> 
> 1. Turn off UAC (Start > Control Panel > User Accounts and Family Safety > User Accounts > "Turn User Account Control on or off")
> 2. Install Tivo.Net's .msi package into C:\Tivo.Net (Original path may work also, please change the code below if you use the default path)
> 3. Create a file called Tivo.NET.reg with notepad and copy/paste the code below, right click the file and import it into the system registry. You may also manually enter these keys into the registry. Make sure to save the file as type *.* and not a text document when using notepad.
> 
> Code:
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVoDotNet]
> "FFMpeg_Path"="C:\\TiVo.Net\\ffmpeg_mp2.exe"
> "Installpath"="C:\\Tivo.Net\\"
> "Directory"="C:\\Tivo.Net\\Videos\\"
> "AllowedExtensions"=".3g2,.3gp,.4xm,.mtv,.roq,.aac,.ac3,.adts,.aiff,.alaw,.amr,.asf,.au,.avi,.avs,.crc,.daud,.dsicin,.dts,.dv,.dvd,.ea,.ffm,.flic,.flv,.gif,.gxf,.h261,.h263,.h264,.idcin,.ipmovie,.m4v,.matroska,.mjpeg,.mm,.mmf,.mov,.mp4,.m4a,.3gp,.mp2,.mp3,.mp4,.mpeg,.mpg,.mpeg1video,.mpeg2video,.mpegts,.mpegvideo,.mpjpeg,.mulaw,.mxf,.nsv,.nuv,.ogg,.psp,.psxstr,.rawvideo,.rm,.s16be,.s16le,.s8,.shn,.smk,.sol,.svcd,.swf,.tiertexseq,.tta,.u16be,.u16le,.u8,.vcd,.vmd,.vob,.voc,.wav,.wc3movie,.wsaud,.wsvqa,.wv"
> "RemoteAccess"="true"
> "FFMpeg_Aspect"="4:3"
> "FFMpeg_VideoBitRate"=dword:00002000
> "FFMpeg_FrameRate"="29.97"
> "FFMpeg_AudioBitRate"=dword:00000180
> "FFMpeg_AudioSampleRate"=dword:0000bb80
> "FFMpeg_RestrictAudioSampleRate"="true"
> "FFMpeg_AudioCodec"="ac3"
> "FFMpeg_AudioChannels"=dword:00000002
> "FFMpeg_RestrictAudioChannels"="false"
> "FFMpeg_AudioSyncSamples"=dword:00000001
> "FFMpeg_UseAsync"="false"4. Create a folder called C:\Tivo.Net\Videos
> 5. Reboot
> 6. Click Start and type services.msc in the search box and press enter, you may also start the service by using the shortcut in the Tivo.NET start menu folder.
> 7. Scroll to the Tivo.NET service and start it if needed
> 8. Visit the Admin Page (Start > All Programs > Tivo.NET > TiVo.Net Administration)
> 9. One additional key will be created called UUID in the registry,
> 10. Export the Tivo.NET branch from the registry for backup purposes.


----------



## Bojangling

ebf said:


> I recently tried pyTiVo, but without a real UI, I could not use it-- too much fiddling. Anyway, I *really* wish TiVo.net was still being updated, or that some other smart programmer could add some new features-- like program IDs that allow gathering transfers into folders on the TiVo Now Playing list (like the pyTiVo folks has figured out). Even without new features, I am sticking with TiVo.net!!:up:


Totally agree. I found the lack of a GUI very annoying on pyTIVO. I am trying to make Tivo.Net work with Vista (not easy) just so I don't have to change to another GUI-less transferring program.


----------



## greg_burns

Tonight I decided to create a wrapper (a Windows Forms app) around Tivo.Net. I never cared for it running as a service. Seemed too touchy to me.

You'll need .NET 3.5 installed.
Edit: works just fine with only 2.0 installed.

Download the zip file, then extract to root of your C: drive.

Double click on the TiVoDotNet.reg file to configure the registry. (If you put it in a different location other than C:\TivoDotNetGUI you'll need to change the registry path keys.)

http://greg_burns.home.comcast.net/TiVoDotNetGUI/TiVoDotNetGUI.zip

This is intended to be installed on a clean machine that never had TivoDotNet installed before, although it shouldn't matter. It does share the same registry keys, but that shouldn't be an issue.

Haven't gotten around to testing yet on Vista. I'll try that tomorrow. That was really the whole point of this for me, but its just getting too late. 










BTW, this version incorporates the changes mentioned here.

The VS 2008 source code is available here.


----------



## wmcbrine

greg_burns said:


> The VS 2008 source code is available here.


404.


----------



## stern_howie

Hi I had TDN working no problem up until yesterday...

Now I see it there in my NPL, can browse etc. but when I go to do a transfer it says it will transfer file after other transfers are finished...thing is nothing else is transfering. The one file I want to transfer is showing up in the To Do list...but never starts.

Back on the PC the error log repeatedly shows

The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.QueryContainer(String container, Hashtable htParams, HttpListenerContext con) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)


What to do?

p.s Win XP

thanks


----------



## greg_burns

wmcbrine said:


> 404.


Fixed the link. Thanks.


----------



## greg_burns

stern_howie said:


> The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.QueryContainer(String container, Hashtable htParams, HttpListenerContext con) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)
> 
> What to do?


Goofy errors like that can sometimes be traced back to lack of disk space on your Tivo...


----------



## Bojangling

greg_burns said:


> Tonight I decided to create a wrapper (a Windows Forms app) around Tivo.Net. I never cared for it running as a service. Seemed too touchy to me.
> 
> You'll need .NET 3.5 installed.
> 
> Download the zip file, then extract to root of your C: drive.
> 
> Double click on the TiVoDotNet.reg file to configure the registry. (If you put it in a different location other than C:\TivoDotNetGUI you'll need to change the registry path keys.)
> 
> http://greg_burns.home.comcast.net/TiVoDotNetGUI/TiVoDotNetGUI.zip
> 
> This is intended to be installed on a clean machine that never had TivoDotNet installed before, although it shouldn't matter. It does share the same registry keys, but that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Haven't gotten around to testing yet on Vista. I'll try that tomorrow. That was really the whole point of this for me, but its just getting too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, this version incorporates the changes mentioned here.
> 
> The VS 2008 source code is available here.


Uh....wow!! Thanks! Let us know when you get it working for Vista.


----------



## stern_howie

greg_burns said:


> Goofy errors like that can sometimes be traced back to lack of disk space on your Tivo...


Hi,
thanks for the reply. I fixed it....rebooted my Tivo <duh> and now the transfers are working again.

I don't think that error can be drive space since I recently upgraded my tivo (421 hrs now) I only have a dozen or so shows on it.


----------



## greg_burns

Bojangling said:


> Uh....wow!! Thanks! Let us know when you get it working for Vista.


First attempt was not promising. Guess I will need to step through with the debugger and see what is wrong.

After turning off UAC (which was giving me some permission denied error), I am now getting this error...



> SystemAn address incompatible with the requested protocol was used - at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoBind(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddress socketAddress) at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Bind(EndPoint localEP) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Beacon() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Start()Fatal Error


Edit: solved the above error by dealing with IPv6 that Vista is using by default.

http://aspnet.4guysfromrolla.com/articles/071807-1.aspx


Code:


if (bpoint == "") bpoint = IPNetworking.GetIP4Address(); 
//if (bpoint == "") bpoint = Dns.GetHostAddresses(Dns.GetHostName())[0].ToString();
                               
sock.Bind(new IPEndPoint(IPAddress.Parse(bpoint), 0));

Now, it just plain doesn't work w/o any errors left to look at. 

So, do people actually have the service version of Tivo.Net running under Vista successfully?


----------



## greg_burns

Interestingly (at least to me ), with my last change this actually does work on Vista now. Just the UI doesn't appear. 

Maybe I will proceed with my original plan of getting away from the html inteface and use a standard windows form...


----------



## Bsteenson

I'm getting really frustrated. After enjoying TiVo.Net for months, it suddenly stopped working for me. Specifically, it stopped working on my TiVo HD, even though it had been working fine for the first couple of weeks I had the HD. Nothing that I am aware of has changed with my setup that would cause problems. Here are the steps I have taken to try to get it to work again:

1) Restarted TiVo (several times, both soft boots through the settings menu and hard boots by pulling the plug).

2) Restarted computer (several times).

3) Restarted router (several times).

4) Removed then reinstalled version 0.9.5 of TiVo.Net, which had been working for me.

5) Removed version 0.9.5 and installed version 0.9.8.

6) Tried transferring programs that I had transferred before that I know will transfer successfully.

7) Deleted dozens of programs from the Now Playing list (cause I read somewhere here that there can be a problem if disk gets too full). I even double-deleted them (deleted from recently deleted folder).

8) Checked firewall to make sure I have TCP ports 9032 and 9033 open.

I get the message that transfer will start as soon as possible, but it never does. I can transfer programs between my various TiVos, just not from PC to TiVO HD.

I keep getting this error message in TiVo.Net log:

_The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)_

I can't think of anything else to try. I'm almost ready to shell out the $25 for Desktop Plus, except I've read that doesn't always work reliably, either.

Any ideas on how to fix TiVo.Net would be greatly appreciated.

BS


----------



## greg_burns

Bsteenson said:


> I can't think of anything else to try. I'm almost ready to shell out the $25 for Desktop Plus, except I've read that doesn't always work reliably, either.
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix TiVo.Net would be greatly appreciated.


Does the regular (non Plus) version of TivoDesktop work to pull .tivo or .mpg files back to the Tivo? I would try that first to see if basic functionality is still there.

Edit: Another troubleshooting tip (not sure how helpful it is though).

Add HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVoDotNet\*VerboseMode* with a value of "true" to the registry. This will create a log file here c:\TiVoDotNetLog.txt.


----------



## rabidrabit

Hi,

I read through the thread but am not sure if there is a fix to what some have been posting. I'm no longer seeing the the tivo server on my tivo3. It was working for quite a few months and now there is no server folder. I tried rebooting my tivo, the machine has been rebooted, I restarted the service and see the following error:

"The specified network name is no longer available - at System.Net.HttpResponseStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.Stream.Close() at System.IO.StreamWriter.Dispose(Boolean disposing) at System.IO.StreamWriter.Close() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ParseVideoUrl(String url, HttpListenerContext con, ContainerItem ci) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.ContextCallback(IAsyncResult ar)	Fatal Error	"

Any ideas?


----------



## stern_howie

can tivo.net transfer in to a folder in NPL? would be nice to have episodic files in their own folders on the tivo


----------



## Bojangling

Bojangling said:


> If I use the registry code below will I be stuck with those settings? I.E. the code references a 4:3 TV but I have a 16:9. Also have concerns about the bitrates.


Anyone have an answer for my question in post #1674?


----------



## greg_burns

Bojangling said:


> Anyone have an answer for my question in post #1674?


When you make changes in the UI it updates those registry settings. When you start the server it loads what it finds in the registry. Is that what you are asking?

The program will crash if it doesn't find some defaults in the registry when it starts up. Normally the setup program adds the settings. But you can do them manually.

My Tivo.Net GUI program above works on Vista (sorta). You can't get to the GUI (kinda ironic), but it does read whatever settings you put in the registry and you can transfer stuff. 

Let me know if you can get the normal service version of the app to work on Vista. I am curious if it is doable. (I wouldn't think it would work, since I had to modify the code in my version to deal with Vista's IPv6 stack.)


----------



## greg_burns

stern_howie said:


> can tivo.net transfer in to a folder in NPL? would be nice to have episodic files in their own folders on the tivo


Currently, no.


----------



## Bojangling

greg_burns said:


> When you make changes in the UI it updates those registry settings. When you start the server it loads what it finds in the registry. Is that what you are asking?
> 
> The program will crash if it doesn't find some defaults in the registry when it starts up. Normally the setup program adds the settings. But you can do them manually.
> 
> My Tivo.Net GUI program above works on Vista (sorta). You can't get to the GUI (kinda ironic), but it does read whatever settings you put in the registry and you can transfer stuff.
> 
> Let me know if you can get the normal service version of the app to work on Vista. I am curious if it is doable. (I wouldn't think it would work, since I had to modify the code in my version to deal with Vista's IPv6 stack.)


It does work for me in Vista if I use the default code and then don't make to many changes. I change the resolution to 16:9 and bind the address to my ip (only way my tivo will see the Tivo.net server for some reason). But if I start to make changes to the bitrates, audio and video, it crashes and I have to reinstall both the program and the registry code. That is why I wondered if the GUI was updating the registry settings or if I then had two sets of registry settings (the original set I merged and the one updated from the GUI).


----------



## greg_burns

Bojangling said:


> It does work for me in Vista if I use the default code and then don't make to many changes. I change the resolution to 16:9 and bind the address to my ip (only way my tivo will see the Tivo.net server for some reason). But if I start to make changes to the bitrates, audio and video, it crashes and I have to reinstall both the program and the registry code. That is why I wondered if the GUI was updating the registry settings or if I then had two sets of registry settings (the original set I merged and the one updated from the GUI).


What if you purely makes your changes by hand in the registry then start the service up?

Could you give my GUI version a try? I am curious if you can see the UI on your machine. Won't show on my Vista install at all. 

You may also want to add the VerboseMode key to your registry for better troubleshooting...

Add HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVoDotNet\VerboseMode with a value of "true" to the registry. This will create a log file here c:\TiVoDotNetLog.txt.


----------



## chrishicks

stupid question here I'm sure. I installed this on one of my laptops to try it out. I switched the folder to My Documents since I already have some videos in that folder and it was easier than transferring them over to a new one. I transferred one video over no problem but for some reason my blue transfer light on my S3 is still on yet I'm not transferring anything else. I have rebooted both my laptop and my S3 yet the light is still on. I even pulled the plug on the S3 for a few minutes and as soon as it booted back up the light kicked back on. whats going on here and how do I get the blue light to turn off?


----------



## windracer

chrishicks said:


> whats going on here and how do I get the blue light to turn off?


Check your recording history on your S3 (it's under the To Do List) and see if there's a "stuck" transfer. If there is, you should be able to cancel it from there.


----------



## starmanj

Does this app use different ports than tivoserver? Tivoserver shows up in "now playing" just fine, but neither tivodotnet nor pytivo sends a beacon (don't show up on my dtivos). I wonder if installing python messed things up. 

In fact, is it even compatible with zippered dtivos at all?


----------



## greg_burns

starmanj said:


> Does this app use different ports than tivoserver? Tivoserver shows up in "now playing" just fine, but neither tivodotnet nor pytivo sends a beacon (don't show up on my dtivos). I wonder if installing python messed things up.


Installing python won't affect a .NET app. It uses ports 9032 & 9033.



starmanj said:


> In fact, is it even compatible with zippered dtivos at all?


Highly doubtful. These use Tivo2Go and TTCB features.


----------



## starmanj

Drats. That must explain it. I thought this was MRV compatible, which is how dtivos and other stand-alones share videos. Why would Tivo create two different sharing protocols?

Unfortunately tivoserver development is dead. I like this architecture since all you have to do is update ffmpeg for the latest codecs.

Funny- when I activate tivodotnet, I see the now playing screen refresh as if it's trying to respond to something, but nothing shows up.


----------



## greg_burns

starmanj said:


> Drats. That must explain it. I thought this was MRV compatible, which is how dtivos and other stand-alones share videos. Why would Tivo create two different sharing protocols?


MRV doesn't have to be muxed together like Tivo2Go does.


----------



## Drbennway

I tried to find the answer, but their is a lot of info flowing around...I am running XP sp2 and I get the following error when try to load the program
_________________________________________________________________
An address incompatible with the requested protocol was used - at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoBind(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddress socketAddress) at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Bind(EndPoint localEP) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Beacon() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Start()	Fatal Error 
TiVoDotNet	Error adding file j:\media\video\Movies\Video.lnk : Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {72C24DD5-D70A-438B-8A42-98424B88AFB8} failed due to the following error: 80040111.	Minor Error
___________________________________________________________________

Thanks


----------



## greg_burns

Drbennway said:


> I tried to find the answer, but their is a lot of info flowing around...I am running XP sp2 and I get the following error when try to load the program
> _________________________________________________________________
> An address incompatible with the requested protocol was used - at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoBind(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddress socketAddress) at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Bind(EndPoint localEP) at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Beacon() at TiVoDotNetBase.TivoDotNet.Start()	Fatal Error
> TiVoDotNet	Error adding file j:\media\video\Movies\Video.lnk : Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {72C24DD5-D70A-438B-8A42-98424B88AFB8} failed due to the following error: 80040111.	Minor Error
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> Thanks


Maybe way off base here, but do you have IPv6 installed on your XP SP2 machine?

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/network/ipv6/ipv6faq.mspx

(I've seen that error when trying to get it running on Vista. I made a work around in my GUI version here.)


----------



## slimjim867

I've downloaded and installed Tivo.net but cannot find the executable. I figure that I must just not be techie enough to grasp the whole thing but i want to learn. So, I have 2 questions....
=where is the executable to start the app?
=does the wiki that i saw on Sourceforge contain a "How To"? for me to get this going on my own before I post any more questions?
Thanks much


----------



## greg_burns

slimjim867 said:


> I've downloaded and installed Tivo.net but cannot find the executable. I figure that I must just not be techie enough to grasp the whole thing but i want to learn. So, I have 2 questions....
> =where is the executable to start the app?
> =does the wiki that i saw on Sourceforge contain a "How To"? for me to get this going on my own before I post any more questions?
> Thanks much


It doesn't have an .exe, you access it by starting a service and then view it from a web page in your browser.

If you are running XP (not Vista) you can try my version that wraps it in an .exe so to speak.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5829252#post5829252

I think your would probably be better served trying out pyTivo instead. They now have a Windows Installer version. :up:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5965517#post5965517


----------



## windracer

greg_burns said:


> It doesn't have an .exe, you access it by starting a service and then view it from a web page in your browser.


And it's been a while since I used TiVo.Net, but IIRC that URL was http://localhost:9033.


----------



## johnmsch

greg_burns said:


> I think your would probably be better served trying out pyTivo instead.


I've been using TiVo.NET for a while now and haven't had any issues. However, curiosity makes me keep going back to look at pyTivo. I really don't see any difference. Would I gain anything by switching?

Thanks


----------



## greg_burns

johnmsch said:


> I've been using TiVo.NET for a while now and haven't had any issues. However, curiosity makes me keep going back to look at pyTivo. I really don't see any difference. Would I gain anything by switching?
> 
> Thanks


Better folder support and grouping (via seriesid MetaData tagging). But, I'm problably like you and don't use nor really need those features. I kinda do one file at a time.


----------



## johnmsch

greg_burns said:


> Better folder support and grouping (via seriesid MetaData tagging). But, I'm problably like you and don't use nor really need those features. I kinda do one file at a time.


Yep, same here.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dom89

I can't seem to find the answer to the install error. This is my first time trying to install this program on Vista Home premium. Anyone know how I can install the program?


----------



## greg_burns

dom89 said:


> I can't seem to find the answer to the install error. This is my first time trying to install this program on Vista Home premium. Anyone know how I can install the program?


I would say it doesn't work on Vista. At least I haven't had any luck yet. Take a look at pyTivo instead.

Here is a link to windows installer version, real simple to setup...
http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/viewtopic.php?t=41&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## Kaelsma

I've downloaded everything but it's still not showing up in my Now Playing list. The only thing I changed is the location of my files. Instead of being in the default folder "C:\Videos", I pointed the location to my E drive. Did I miss something?


----------



## greg_burns

Kaelsma said:


> I've downloaded everything but it's still not showing up in my Now Playing list. The only thing I changed is the location of my files. Instead of being in the default folder "C:\Videos", I pointed the location to my E drive. Did I miss something?


Open up the ports on the firewall? 9032TCP/9033TCP


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Hey guys! Me again. Remember my nagging suspicion that 'interrupted' TDN programs get stuck in the Tivo? I think its true. Another piece of 'flimsy' evidence: I was doing a 'delete everything' on one of my tivos, and despite only having maybe 30-40 hrs of shows (on an 80hr Tivo) it took over 2 1/2 hours to delete everything. (it should've been 1 hr, tops) This was the Tivo I was using to test the earlier versions of TDN, when an 'interrupted' transmission would disappear completely from the Now Playing. So maybe for those of us who tested TDN earlier might want to do a complete clean-up to get back some space.


----------



## Grimm1

I could be wrong here....but I thought that process takes the same amount of time no matter how many shows have been recorded.

Also in the process you are not formatting the drive...the process is deleting specific data that your TiVo is aware of which contradicts the idea that this is somehow data your TiVo is not aware of.

The true test would have been to load up your TiVo with recordings all at a set video quality and see how many hours you actually got.


----------



## code816

I just installed Tivo.Net 0.9.8 and so far things look good. I tried transferring couple of sample .avi files of capacity 50mb and they were just fine. I am now trying to transfer a 1.5 GB .avi file from my desktop and it just stops when it's 30% done. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Grimm1

code816 said:


> I just installed Tivo.Net 0.9.8 and so far things look good. I tried transferring couple of sample .avi files of capacity 50mb and they were just fine. I am now trying to transfer a 1.5 GB .avi file from my desktop and it just stops when it's 30% done. Am I missing something here?


Are you sure your TiVo is not full? Not sure if this is an issue anymore or not....but seem to remember people having a problem with transferring shows when their tivo was already full.

----------------
Now playing: Guess Who - American Woman
via FoxyTunes


----------



## steve614

I've read of people having problems with TivoDesktop (TTCB) and large files.
Maybe the two programs use similar protocols.

No problems here, however, I'm using pyTivo.


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Tivo Update 9.4 is on the way. I wonder if this will kill TDN for sure because they seem to be chaging folder functionality. See here:

http://gizmodo.com/5025472/tivo-94-summer-update-hitting-boxes-this-month

I wish there was a way to OPT-OUT of the updates.


----------



## Conodor

I've had tivodotnet working for a very long time now (running 0.9.8) and a few weeks back it just totally stopped working.

now i get an error after i try to run it that says(it's a microsoft error window)

DotNetTivoBeacon Application Error.

Basically no matter what i do my list never shows up on my tivo for shows to transfer now. anyone else experienceing this problem? i'm removing and re installing tivodotnet now.

(haven't updated to SP3 yet)

ok uninstall and re install... nothing!


----------



## Conodor

ok follow up, it was my firewall, must have turned it on or changed something. i seen a post above to open up 2 ports... and that worked!

Open up the ports on the firewall? 9032TCP/9033TCP

to fix dotnettivobeacon application error

thanks greg burns!


----------



## Bsteenson

Sorry, I've given up entirely on this program and on TiVo-To-Go-Plus, after constant problems with shows not completing, transfer sked freezing up, etc. I also went with pyTivo and I must say it works perfectly. Even allows for subfolders.

BS


----------



## ciscokidinsf

I don't know if users of TDN have noticed, but actually the last Tivo software update ACTUALLY FIXED the TDN problem with the folders. You no longer get the bug with duplicate contents that had to be solved by going in and out of a selected show. :up:

Still works on mine. As a matter of fact I haven't upgraded my iMac OS because it still works well. 

Thankful here for small mercies.


----------



## Fofer

It also fixed the "broken timeline" issue for me with videos I'd send over to my Series 3 via TiVoComeBack. Previously, the time would be listed as seconds instead of hours:minutes:seconds, and FF / RW wouldn't work well. Now, those videos work just like regular recordings.


----------



## kingmob

I hadn't fired up TDN for quite some time, and when I went to do it this evening, the prefpane wouldn't show up in System Preference.

I went to ~/Library/PrefPanes and found that tivopref.prefpane is still there. Double-clicking it has no effect, however; TDN still doesn't show up in System Preferences.

Since TDN seems to be dead, what is the best alternative now for the Mac? Thanks.


----------



## windracer

pyTivo runs on Macs.


----------



## bedelman

kingmob said:


> I hadn't fired up TDN for quite some time, and when I went to do it this evening, the prefpane wouldn't show up in System Preference.
> 
> I went to ~/Library/PrefPanes and found that tivopref.prefpane is still there. Double-clicking it has no effect, however; TDN still doesn't show up in System Preferences.
> 
> Since TDN seems to be dead, what is the best alternative now for the Mac? Thanks.


That preference pane was actually something my son ([email protected]) put together, it is not part of TiVo.NET -- and it's still working for me on several machines I have here (some running Tiger and others running Leopard)

On my installs I don't have it in the user's home directory though. I have it in /Library/PrefPanes (the one on the root of the startup drive)

- Bob


----------



## rckstrang

I have searched the internet. I have posted a new thread. I asked the question "how do I convert .mkv to .tivo?"

So now I will attempt to post here. I'm not a programing genius. I bought a Mac because I wanted things to be uncomplicated. Simple. Easy.

So far anything I try to do is far from easy. Now from what I have read in this thread, and I haven't read the entire thread but I did many, many searches there is no easy way to convert these files. pyTiVo instructions had my head spinning, and with PC it was simply download python, install pyTivo, tell it where the folders were and you were done.

Then there appears to be another program that was simple but whomever came up with it closed up shop.

Even converting .avi files does not appear to be simple!

OK, I probably made a mistake in purchasing TOAST. I can't use parallel, I don't have enough room on my Windows to load it and I can't load it on Mac because I downloaded Vista and used the wrong friggin email so nobody wants to help me over there. I don't have a windows disk.

And all this other stuff, with .tivo net and then you need this or that and it goes on and on.

So I ask you, kindly, is there anything out there that will make it simple for me to convert or play .mkv files? Heck I'll pay for it just tell me if it exist?

I kind of doubt there is I could not find anything on Google. Oh I found things to convert .tivo files but not to convet to .tivo.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bedelman

I continue to use TiVo.NET to handle the playback of both .mkv and .avi files with little to no trouble at all. Along with a bunch of other formats too

I have two installers that I used, one after the other, to install the software -- but I do not have any formal instructions on what to do. I've tried to put something together for you below and I've done my best to verify that this all works without issue -- but I make no guarantees or accept any liability should anything bad take place. If you decide to pursue this, you will be doing so at your own risk (this is a CYA statement)

Install in this order...

Installer for Mono
Installer for TiVo.NET and Preference Pane

The second installer was built with the "demo" version of InstallerMaker which requires that you click on the splash windoid that tells you it was built with the demo version. Also know that this installer is a bit "stupid" in that it assumes that you don't already have TiVo.Net installed -- and it will reset any previously settings you've established for the preference pane (such as the video directory, the file types supported, the Server UUID, etc.). So if you ever do a re-install and you have changed your settings, you will need to enter them again.

Once the second installer is complete, you need to go to the preference pane and put in the path to where you're going to be placing your files (ex. /users/yourusername/MonoShows). If you install this on more than one computer in the same network, you will also need to change the the "Server UUID" value which must be unique. You may also need to add .mkv to the list of supported file extensions in the PrefPane as well.

Note that a lot of the stuff from the second installer goes into a folder named "TiVoMono" at the main directory of your hard drive. This includes the TiVo.NET stuff as well as ffmpeg which is used to handle the on-the-fly conversions

If all is well, you should find your TiVo.Net server listed at the bottom of the Now Playing List (after you use the prefPane to start it up). Any changes to the contents of the video files folder will require you to stop and start TiVo.Net with the prefPane. If the "stop" button doesn't work, you'll need to place pkill into your /usr/bin folder

Link to pkill on my iDisk. Download this file and then use the "Go to folder" choice in the "Go" menu in Finder and go to /usr/bin (this directory is normally not visible) and place the pkill file into there. Do not alter or remove any files in this directory!

- Bob


----------



## rckstrang

bedelman said:


> I continue to use TiVo.NET to handle the playback of both .mkv and .avi files with little to no trouble at all. Along with a bunch of other formats too
> 
> I have two installers that I used, one after the other, to install the software -- but I do not have any formal instructions on what to do. I've tried to put something together for you below and I've done my best to verify that this all works without issue -- but I make no guarantees or accept any liability should anything bad take place. If you decide to pursue this, you will be doing so at your own risk (this is a CYA statement)
> 
> Install in this order...
> 
> Installer for Mono
> Installer for TiVo.NET and Preference Pane
> 
> The second installer was built with the "demo" version of InstallerMaker which requires that you click on the splash windoid that tells you it was built with the demo version
> 
> Once the second installer is complete, you need to go to the preference pane and put in the path to where you're going to be placing your files (ex. /users/yourusername/MonoShows). If you install this on more than one computer in the same network, you will also need to change the the "Server UUID" value which must be unique. You may also need to add .mkv to the list of supported file extensions in the PrefPane as well.
> 
> Note that a lot of the stuff from the second installer goes into a folder named "TiVoMono" at the main directory of your hard drive. This includes the TiVo.NET stuff as well as ffmpeg which is used to handle the on-the-fly conversions
> 
> If all is well, you should find your TiVo.Net server listed at the bottom of the Now Playing List (after you use the prefPane to start it up). Any changes to the contents of the video files folder will require you to stop and start TiVo.Net with the prefPane. If the "stop" button doesn't work, you'll need to place pkill into your /usr/bin folder
> 
> Link to pkill on my iDisk. Download this file and then use the "Go to folder" choice in the "Go" menu in Finder and go to /usr/bin (this directory is normally not visible) and place the pkill file into there. Do not alter or remove any files in this directory!
> 
> - Bob


If this works may I write the Pope and recommend you be considered a saint?

If you're not Catholic, please don't be offended. Thank you so much!

I still am considering another option but I'll try yours first. I am thinking about removing boot camp, purchasing (again) another copy of Vista, and then downloading parallel. I thought from that point I would run pyTiVo on Windows and simply dump my TiVo Desktop for Mac. Then I would direct pyTiVo to to the Toast folder as storage or if I couldn't do that I would move the TiVo files somehow to another computer then restore them in a folder for the pyTiVo.

If plan 1 doesn't work out what about plans 2? Also I may just want to get rid of boot camp, lick my wounds and purchase the parallel and Vista anyway. Would I still be set using your method?


----------



## bedelman

rckstrang said:


> I still am considering another option but I'll try yours first. I am thinking about removing boot camp, purchasing (again) another copy of Vista, and then downloading parallel. I thought from that point I would run pyTiVo on Windows and simply dump my TiVo Desktop for Mac. Then I would direct pyTiVo to to the Toast folder as storage or if I couldn't do that I would move the TiVo files somehow to another computer then restore them in a folder for the pyTiVo.
> 
> If plan 1 doesn't work out what about plans 2? Also I may just want to get rid of boot camp, lick my wounds and purchase the parallel and Vista anyway. Would I still be set using your method?


First, if you use Parallels or VMware's Fusion product -- you can use either with a bootcamp partition without needing to purchase another copy of Windows. So you can have both -- bootcamp if you want a dedicated Windows machine or Parallels/Fusion if you want a virtualized machine -- both using the same file area. Unless you have lots of RAM on your Macintosh, you may want to consider running Windows XP instead of Vista.

With TiVo.Net, it's wholly Mac OSX based solution in this case. pyTiVo can also run under Mac OSX, but I think it's a bit more complicated to setup (although I can be completely wrong on this)


----------



## rckstrang

bedelman said:


> First, if you use Parallels or VMware's Fusion product -- you can use either with a bootcamp partition without needing to purchase another copy of Windows. So you can have both -- bootcamp if you want a dedicated Windows machine or Parallels/Fusion if you want a virtualized machine -- both using the same file area. Unless you have lots of RAM on your Macintosh, you may want to consider running Windows XP instead of Vista.
> 
> With TiVo.Net, it's wholly Mac OSX based solution in this case. pyTiVo can also run under Mac OSX, but I think it's a bit more complicated to setup (although I can be completely wrong on this)


I would still have to purchase another copy of either XP or Vista because Parallel says you need to install the disk. I tried doing that with Parallel on the Windows side but I only have 5GB of space over there. Not enough to install parallel. If I can't remove the partition then I will install parallel and purchase a copy of Windows. As far as space goes I have a 1tb hard drive.

I purchased the Mac protection plan so I'm hoping they can tell me how to remove boot camp without reformating my hard drive. On the phone with them now.


----------



## bedelman

rckstrang said:


> I would still have to purchase another copy of either XP or Vista because Parallel says you need to install the disk.


Huh? I don't understand. If you've already purchased a copy of XP or Vista and you stop using it on the "machine" (virtual or physical) on to which it's installed - and essentially destroy that machine such that it no longer exists. There's no reason of which I know why you can't just use the exact same disk to install it on to a different machine (virtual or physical). Since you're essentially completely destroying the previous install, there shouldn't be any copyright infringements either.


----------



## rckstrang

bedelman said:


> Huh? I don't understand. If you've already purchased a copy of XP or Vista and you stop using it on the "machine" (virtual or physical) on to which it's installed - and essentially destroy that machine such that it no longer exists. There's no reason of which I know why you can't just use the exact same disk to install it on to a different machine (virtual or physical). Since you're essentially completely destroying the previous install, there shouldn't be any copyright infringements either.


Sigh......(repeated many times)

My original computer had Windows XP and it was OEM. That means the "disk" of Windows XP is actually on the drive itself and if a reinstall was needed it would go there.

I made the mistake of downloading a copy of Vista. When I downloaded it I accidentally made a slight error on the email address. So Windows says, "just put in that email address and change the password to the correct one." Fine except I tried that as soon as I saw the mistake and it did not work.

So I can't get another copy of my download.


----------



## bedelman

Oh well -- and you've probably tried talking with a CSR over at Microsoft regarding the download to which you can't return.

Well -- let me know if you're able to get TiVo.Net to install and run for you


----------



## ciscokidinsf

Hey, I got the Fall Update + Movies and it finally seems to have broken TivoTDN for me. Is anyone else having this issue? It was working fine a few days ago. Now I can't even get the admin page up. I tired in both Mac and Windows, and when I do manage to get to the admin page, when I start a transfer, it kills the service.

I've been trying to check if it was : a) Recent McAfee antivirus upgrade (I have the firewall disabled), I've checked my ports to make sure they are forwarding. The Mac OSX console shows no errors when I get the PrefPane for TDN, just logs the start of the program. (The browser window can't even open anymore) Any Ideas? It has been rock-solid for me until now. 

After a minute, console shows this:



> Could not connect socket (Can't assign requested address)


ETA: Fiddled with it some more. Windows TDN is working OK with my old S2 Tivo but very slow, so its not the ports. My suspicion is that a recent file I added broke the MetaDB file. The TivoDotNeterrorlog html from the Mac did spit out a fatal error from the Meta DB xml file. I have deleted it and its rebuilding right now. Will report later.

ETA II-I've removed any recent files I added. No Joy. Indeed, it seems that my TivoHD is NO LONGER connecting to TDN. It seems the update has messed up the MetaDB file and it no longer sends the data correctly to the computer. I've been deleting the MetaDB files and re-starting TDN, to no avail. The program starts OK, but once I select a file to be transferred, the TivoHD freezes and re-boots after a couple of minutes. (The UI doesn't even register the transfer request, nor does the error log) and then the connection dies. The regular Tivo seems OK. Will test again with my series 2, but after 2 days, I am giving up TDN with my TivoHD. I wonder if the latest update did 'mess up' the system. [email protected] or Bob, have you seen any troubles?


----------



## pmanse

I can't install TiVo.Net and I suspect I know the answer.

I run a Windows 2008 domain at home and all of our Windows 7 (x64) accounts use redirected folders pointed at a NAS. After the installer does its thing the Program Files (x86) folder, it then attempts to work in my User folder which is on the NAS and drops a 2869 error.

Is the NAS the culprit or might there be something else?

Thanks in advance...
Peter


----------



## ajayabb

TDN has been unsupported for at least 2.5 years. You might be better served looking at PyTivo for your needs.
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo


----------



## windracer

Wow, this thread is a blast from the past! 

I seem to recall issues with TDN and Samba shares, but want to say it was Windows-specific (since I know I was running TDN on Linux and was using remote Samba NAS shares for my video).

But yeah, you're probably better off checking out something that's still being worked on, like pyTivo.


----------



## oz11guru

If anyone still monitors this forum (especially Pipakin that would be great)

I am keen to get this going on Windows 7 Ultimate and utilize the 2 Tivo boxes i have networked and bit more.

If there is any updated software out there that works like tivo desktop but with way more functionality in regards to the codecs it handles that would be great.

Thanks in advance

ps i can't email or pm pipakin coz i don't have 5 posts yet.


----------



## windracer

TiVo.NET has been dead/unsupported for a long time, which can see from the few posts above. Check out pyTivo and/or streambaby.


----------



## Grimm1

Man, and I thought I held out for a long time switching from TDN. I think I switched to pyTivo about 2-3 years ago. Configuring pyTivo takes a bit to get used to...but once you have it configured you can pretty much set it and forget it.


----------

